# [LPF] Kostry Kopec



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

Start Date: Feb 07, 2012
DM: jkason
Judge:           [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]

Players/characters:

Anaerion (jackslate45):
Starting XP 10,867 (Wizard 5)
Level 6 on 6/1/2012 (15017 xp)
Level 7 on 11/7/2012 (24413 xp) 

Ausk (sunshadow21):
Starting XP 10,098 (Barbarian 3 / Oracle 2)
Level 6 on 6/28/2012 (15004 xp)
Level 7 on 11/7/2012 (23212 xp)

Kalgor and Gragnor (Satin Knights):
Starting XP 10,867 (Summoner 3 / Ranger 1 / Wizard 1)
Level 6 on 6/1/2012 (15017 xp)
Level 7 on 11/7/2012 (24413 xp)

Tyrien e’Adrianne (perrinmiller):
Starting XP 10,094 (Fighter 4 / Bard 1)
Level 6 on 6/28/12 (15044 xp)
Ending XP 19832 (2330 Encounter XP + 7408 Time XP)
Treasure Split: 12597.5 gp (4919.5 Encounter gp + 7678 time gp)

Kanli the Mad (InVinoVeritas) (2/7/2012 - 5/1/2012):
Starting XP 10,345 (Sorcerer 4 / Oracle 1)
Ending XP 13177 (480 Encounter XP + 2352 Time XP)
Treasure: 3712 gp (1108 Encounter gp + 2604 time gp)

[sblock=Party SOP]Marching order (single file):
Gragnor
Kalgor 
Ausk
Kanli Rylidak
Anaerion 
Tyrien

Marching order (Double):
Gragnor .... Ausk 
Kalgor ....... KanliRylidak
Anaerion ... Tyrien

Going through doors: 
Gragnor searches for traps, perception +14. Tyrien disables if one is found.
Gragnor first after Kalgor opens the door, Kalgor second, Ausk third, Kanli, Anaerion, Tyrien

Nightwatch: 
Anaerion and Kanli
Ausk and Tyrien
Kalgor and Gragnor[/sblock]


[sblock=Rewards]Ghoul Encounter (CR 6)
*XP*: 2400 
*Treasure*: ring of protection +1 (2000 gp)
+1 scimitar  (2315 gp)
Wand of chill touch (15 charges) (225 gp)

Gabbiano payout (mission completed, but no payout available until return): 1000 gp

Kanli moves to NPC pending narrative exit point, removed from encounters: May 1, 2012. 
Kanli Time XP: 2352 XP
Kanli Time GP: 2604 GP

Dark Creepers X3 (CR2 each)
*XP*: 1800

Mayor Yrehgg's fee for information: 1,000 gp

Mayoral magical aid:
* 3 potions of lesser restoration, (900 gp)
* 2 scrolls of remove curse, (750 gp)
* 1 scroll of see invisibility, (150 gp)
* 1 scroll of invisibility purge, (375 gp)

Gagged Man (CR 6):
*XP*: 2400

Hyve: 
Rapier (20 gp)
Masterwork light crossbow, (335 gp)
Bolts (20) (1 gp)
+1 studded leather armor (1175 gp)
Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp)
Amulet of natural armor +1 (2000 gp)
Alchemist’s lab x2 (400 gp)
+1 Aberration-Bane Longsword

Rupman's Vats
*XP:* 4,000
Treasure:
* dagger (2 gp)
* potion of cure moderate wounds (300 gp)
* ring of counterspells (empty) (4000 gp)
* key ring with normal keys to the vats and an elaborate key (no resale value)[/sblock]


[sblock=Reward tables]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Mowgli final spread: see here[/sblock]


[sblock=Adventure Rules]Liberally adapted from others who do this better than I do:

* Group initiative, rolled by GM. In the case where an individual member of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members of the 'winners,' that character may act first in the inital round of combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players specifies that actions are to follow another character / event, actions happen in the order they were posted. More than 36 hours or so delay for posting during your turn in a combat may result in my NPCing the character to keep things moving.

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice rollers for your characters. In general, I won't be posting my actual rolls, just results. 

* I tend to post pretty much daily during the week, less on the weekends. If you're going to be away for longer than a couple days, please let me know if at all possible so we can arrange NPCing if necessary. If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may end up writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so at the end of an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so. They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful.

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. I'm happy to discuss questions about rulings or mistakes you may feel I've made; I just ask that we keep it civil. We're all here to have fun, so I'll do everything I can to facilitate that if you do the same. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2012)

The boistrous young woman stands at the back of the room, hands on her hips, still playing coy and flirtatious as each of you enter. She says nothing, though her raised eyebrows make it clear she'd appreciate an introduction.

        *GM:*  Want to get everyone to post so I know we're all here before posting further.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien accompanies Kanli.









*OOC:*


Made an assumption with Kanli and Tyrien coming in together, but I really jsut posted to start my subscription.  I will need to post once more in the DWI after there are some responses.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 3/3 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2012)

*Kalgor (Mutt 5) and Gragnor (sentient panther 3)*

[sblock=Telepathically as they walk back to the room] _"Be nice to her.  The slut walk was just an act.  And be nice to Marla too."_ _"That's her name?" "Ugh!  The waitress!"  _[/sblock]"The waitress, um Marla, said you needed help?" Since she is waiting for more, "I am Kalgor."  The panther, not waiting, hops up in a chair at the table.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Subscribing for now.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ausk enters the room quietly, and up close proves to be a study of contrasts. His simple garb and quiet voice seem out of place with his many scars and massive frame. "I am Ausk, a simple warrior seeking personal enlightenment. I understand you have a problem that requires assistance; I don't know if I can help, but I am willing to listen to find out." Seemingly oblivious to the flirtations of the hostess, he sits down, and as he sets the plate down, a small weasel immediately pokes his head out of one of the garb's pockets, looking around curiously at the assembled group. Coming to the panther, he stops, disappears into the pocket briefly, than pops out again, moving closer to examine the creature with a mixture of curiosity and concern, ready to flee back to his pocket home quickly if the situation should require it. Ausk watches his pet quietly as he awaits further details.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 8, 2012)

Kanli walks in with Tyrien. "Good day! I hear you need assistance. The Red Hand stands prepared. How may I help?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 8, 2012)

An elf follows the pair of Tyrien and Kanli in, nodding towards Kalgor as he enters the room.  He looks around and sees another face that he does not recognize at once.  He turned towards to speak towards the hostess of the party, but ends up turning his head towards the side and says in a quick mutter "I am here to help as well.  Anaerion is my name."


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks like the gang's all here. I've updated the first post with links to characters and initial XP. When each of you get a chance, give it a quick glance to verify so we've got our base right before having to calculate anything. Made the mistake of not doing an initial XP list in my last game, and it's turning into a lot more work reconstructing XP and leveling[/sblock] 

"Oooh, all this help for little old me?" the woman says, sauntering around the group until she reaches the door of the room. She closes the door and leans against it to close it. Slowly, she reaches up to the gaudy ribbon in her hair and gives it a tug. 

The tug seems to unravel more than just the ribbon, but rather her entire form. Everything seems to fall apart and blur around the woman for a moment. When the change is complete, the suggestively-dressed human has been replaced by a richly-attired elven woman. Her gown is dark blues and purples, a red sash with a golden seal acting as a belt, and the ribbon has become a delicately-woven filigree holding her hair in a structured shape.

She rises from her self-imposed slump, and any remnant of the strumpet is gone with her exquisite posture and bearing. She surveys the room again, calmly, then speaks.

"I must first apologize for the deception, but as you'll soon discover, it is quite necessary. Before we begin, then, I must have the assurance of each of you that anything we discuss here remains in strictest confidence, whether you choose to enter my master's employment or not."

She waits, then, holding her place, as if waiting for a response is something she is quite used to. 

[sblock=Know: Nobility DC 10 or Local DC 15]The seal on the woman's belt sash is that of House Gabbiano, a lesser noble merchant house.[sblock=Nobility 15 or Local 20]House Gabbiano was once far more prominent in Venza, but lost much of their fortune and influence in recent years[sblock=Nobility 20 or Local 25]Various scandals seem to surround the house. Rumor has it one of the Gabbianos was recently murdered under mysterious (and perhaps scandolous) circumstances, and that a former retainer of the house was caught up in some recent criminal activity, as well.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 8, 2012)

A thump is heard against the door as the lady keeps it closed.  Then another.  "Well whatever.  Your meal is getting cold out here." Marla calls through the door.  The sound of two wooden bowls and a mug being set by the door can be heard.

"Standing between a panther and his meal might not be such a good idea."  The panther sits impatiently, sniffing towards the door.

"As to secrets, we all have them.  If miss little chatterbox here can hide your secret, then I am pretty sure it will be safe."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anaerion tries not to stare as the girl transforms from a ...unique dresser... to one wearing such fancy equipment.  He recalls something of the sash, and makes the connection to the noble house she represents.  "I feel I can understand the secrecy, however... styllish it was.  But, I swear to keep secret whatever we discuss here, if it eases your mind."


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

The lady seems to consider Kalgor sternly a moment, then rolls her eyes and mutters in elven:

[sblock=elven]Galen did warn me about adventurers, didn't he?[/sblock]

She reaches up to touch the filigree in her hair, changing herself back to the more boisterous disguise to open the door.

"Ooh, but I don' wanna find myself kitty food, now do I? Let's get those treats in, yeah?" she says while the outside room can hear, grabbing the food in a quick sweep, then kicking the door closed again. She plunks the bowls down on the table, then returns to her more refined elven form, where she doesn't seem to acknowledge the interruption. She bows her head to Kalgor and Anaerion.

"I appreciate the discretion" she says, then looks to the others. It's clear she's waiting for individual oaths from everyone before she's willing to part with her information.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien was too busy petting and scratching Gragnor to answer right away.  She smiles at her companion Anaerion and waves to Ausk.

"You forgot to introduce Kitty. He is somebody too.

"I am Tyrien.  Nice to meet you Ausk. I can keep a secret, who do you want me to tell?"

"Oh, there are no frog legs in the bowl.  I heard they are supposed to be tasty here, Kitty."

"Miss, he don't eat nice people, you don't have to worry."

Seeing that Kalgor gives her a look, a typical one of impatient disapproval that the gruff man is always giving her.  The half-elven girl glances around at everyone, mouth open as she draws in a breath to begin her tirade of speech once more.

"Eh?  Ooohhh, we are promising to not tell someone something.  Sure, I can do that.  Sorry to keep you waiting, please proceed.  I can keep a secret between us. Besides you already know Kalgor's name, so that secret's out."









*OOC:*


Sorry Wednesdays are bad for me, only can update a few games.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Sorry Wednesdays are bad for me, only can update a few games.




No worries at all. I don't imagine anyone's going to decline Finia's terms, but she's the intractable sort who wouldn't proceed without forcing everyone to agree. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 9, 2012)

"Yesss, If I musst sspeak that I will not sspeak yourr worrds, you have my worrd."

Turning to Tyrien, "No frrogss, Marrrla givess me venisson."  The cat turns his attention to the bowl of potatoes, diced venison and milk.

Kalgor looks at his bowl, which contains mostly undercooked potatoes with just a couple pieces of burnt chicken.  "Women."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien giggles at Kalgor's consternation and comments, "You probably forgot to be nice to her, Kalgor.  Girls like it when you are polite and nice.  Try to smile something, it won't hurt your face."

Looking across the room at the lady, she continues without really taking much time to draw in a breath.

"So what's this employer's name?  What does he want?  How much does it pay? Will it be dangerous?"

"Oh, I like your belt.  Is that something with special meaning?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Gonna push forward here to try to avoid stalling at the gate.[/sblock]

The elven woman hesitates before answering Tyrien, her cold gaze assessing Ausk and Kanli, then eventually she gives a slight sigh and says, "Well, silence is legally assent, so I'll assume by your remaining that you agree. I expect you'll find your lives become quite a bit more ... complicated if you choose to start spreading House secrets in any event."

She moves, now a study in grace an fluidity, to the head of the table, then smiles delicately and bows her head slightly.

"My name is Finia," she begins. "For some time now, I have been in the employ of House Gabbiano. Once a rather prominent noble merchant house, several ... misfortunes lead to a fairly swift fall from prominence for my employer. 

"However, Signore Umberto is often underestimated, and has recently come into possession of several elements with which we believe the House may turn its fortunes around again.

"You may have heard of the recent Fire Beetle outbreak near the docks, or the fire that rampaged through the city? I'm reasonably well-informed that the blaze wasn't nearly the threat to all life in Venza that many in the populace seem to indicate, and Fire Beetles are perhaps inaccurately named ... but the fact of the matter is, the Construction Guild cannot convince anyone to use wood for new construction within the city. 

"As you might imagine, this puts House Boraga--" the word is nearly a curse the way she says it--"--at an immense advantage. Their monopoly on sand-mortar means they've a rather expensive stranglehold on the guild.

"And that's where you, and House Gabbiano, come in," Finia continues, smiling. Despite her poise, her excitement is evident.

"My master has been in communications with a small city in Heth which has quite the wonder in fire-resistant construction materials. A compound called middenstone. Combined with another acquisition for our House which has allowed us to massively reduce our shipping costs, an exclusive trade agreement between our middenstone source and House Gabbiano would not only break Boraga's hold on the Construction Guild, but be an immense boon to the future fortunes of my House."

It's clear she has more to say, but pauses briefly to make sure all present are following her.

[sblock=ooc]Rather than sblock a bunch of stuff in an already-long post, anyone who wants to make Know: Local, Know: Nobility, or Know: Engineering checks (or some other one you convince me is relevant), roll 'em, and I'll expand on elements above.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 11, 2012)

"So your fight with the other guys is just the politics of profit.  Okay."

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor knows nothing of these two houses.   That is two rolls of 2 in a row.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs, knowing nothing of construction, local politics or nobility. 

While she recently arrived in the City of Glass, her brow furrows slightly as she is coming to understand that they might be asked to head to this other place so soon after her arrival.

"You surely don't need us to be common laborers.  Though some of us, not me of course, might be suited to such work."

"I am guessing we need to travel to Heth?  Where is that?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2012)

Finia raises an eyebrow at Kalgor's assessment. 

"If only the knotty web of Venzan politics were as simple as 'who has the most gold,'" she says. "But, yes, gold is certainly helpful in re-weaving the web in one's favor."

To Tyrien's questions, she nods. "Adventurers would be a hard expense to justify for mere labor, certainly," she acknowledges. "Though, yes, I am asking you to travel to Heth. Specifically, to the production hub of middenstone, the city Kostry Kopec. It sits on the southern edge of the Inner Sea. Normally, the journey would take months to accomplish, but our … arrangements with the Construction Guild and their contacts have secured a much swifter avenue for transport. The nature of that avenue, however, and the common wisdom that Heth itself is a land of harsh environments and people, have lead my employer to decide our negotiators would do well to be those who are already experienced in protecting themselves. 

"The bulk of the negotiation has already been settled via sundry clandestine, long-range communications, but Mayor Yrehgg has a bit of an old-fashioned streak, and insists on meeting face-to-face with representatives of our House before signing the final trade agreement."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 11, 2012)

"A wise man to insist on such a precaution, especially if he is from that foul place." Ausk frowns at the mention of an 'alternate' route, but otherwise remains unconcerned.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2012)

Anaerion's mind is working at a quickened pace, trying to figure out all that Finia mentioned.

After recalling a good bit about the local events of Heth, he speaks up with "I am to assume that however we are getting there, we are also using to transport back?  Because of the dangers of Heth, and the risk of being struck sick by the plague ravaging the land, we will need to be very careful. "


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks curious, "What exactly is this method of travel?  A boat?"

"You are not asking us to actually be the emissaries, are you? Or are we to be just couriers for the documents that need to be signed or something?"

"What are these dangers you speak of, Anaerion?  I would not like to get diseased. Boils are nasty and plague victims stink."

She wrinkles her nose in distaste.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2012)

[sblock=Anaerion]Middenstone is a fairly recent concoction having made its way slowly north from Heth. The exact fabrication method is a mystery, and appears to be closely guarded, but the resulting material, of a somewhat nauseating mauve, is similar to a mix between adobe and concrete. Kept in a semi-liquid state, raw middenstone can be molded into sheets, bricks, or many other shapes. Allowed to cool, middenstone has the same strength as wood but is much easier to mold and is relatively resistant to fire and rot. 

Anaerion remembers nothing new about Gabbiano in particular, but the mention of House Boraga does knock loose something: With their family compound in Roses di Sanguigno, Boraga is one of the more powerful of the Houses, controlling the Zeire Gate which connects Venza to the Zeire Desert west of Heth. As Finia indicates, their primary power comes from their mining interests in the desert to which they hold a gate. 

Heth is a vast kingdom on the south of the Inner Sea, comprised of low lying wet lands, inhospitable jungles, and desert. Here Xarr, known as The Scabrous One, a plague god, is the primary deity. For the people of Heth, disease had become a way of life, and with no god able to protect them, they turned their obeisance to their tormentor. And the plagues became less frequent, the sick were treated with reverence, and the most faithful seemed to suffer the least. 

Heth is a volatile nation. Originally ruled by Serpantfolk, human desert nomads eventually wrested control and became the ruling nobility. Then, as the priests of Xarr convinced more and more that their only salvation from ravaging plague lay in their god, seventy years ago the wet landers overthrew the ruling nobility, leading to its current theocracy.[/sblock]

Finia takes a deep breath before responding to Tyrien's query, clearly nervous about what she's about to discuss, but realizes there is no further avoiding it.

"We've managed to ... secure ... guard positions for our people on the next transport out to the Zeire desert through Boraga's gate," she says. Having finally begun, her followup clarification seems to spill out much more easily. "Obviously, those positions are false. There is no power on the planet which would lead to that gods-forsaken house actually allowing Gabbiano interests access to their gate. You will officially be mercenaries assigned, though our agent at the camp, to long-range patrol. 

"The cover will allow for you to disappear, sadly lost to raiders on your first patrol. Boraga will no doubt become quite concerned for their safety and hunker down, while you finish traveling to Kostry Kopec, arriving much sooner than Gabbiano's own resources would normally allow, and hopefully before Boraga's interests have full intelligence as to our trade intentions.

"As you say, we do not expect a great deal of negotiation on your behalf. I'll supply you with the documents you'll need. It is enough for Yrehgg that an 'official Gabbiano retinue' is arriving to deliver them and see to their signature.  In essence, you're there to make a small local official feel important. Manage that, gain the signature, and my house is prepared to provide you with 1000 gold sovereigns for your time."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 13, 2012)

"So we have to spend months walking out of a swamp after we sneak in past your enemies?"

"I think you providing a couple scrolls of teleport for us to return home may save you months of waiting."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 13, 2012)

"Well, Granite for the Granite Hierophant is auspicious indeed. And yes! House Gabbiano! I remember them! I pulled one of their illustrious members out of a peat bog not too long ago! How is Carnemorto doing these days? Still dead?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Listening to Kanli's and Kalgor's reactions to the assignment, Tyrien is not sure about the payment for the task.  This is her first time being potentially hired as a mercenary, but feels that it cannot hurt to negotiate.

"I understand. This does appear to be very dangerous, maybe it should be ten thousand gold sovereigns."

She looks at her old and new companions, wondering if any of them are skilled negotiators.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2012)

Finia raises an eyebrow and smirks at Kalgor's suggestion.

"And if whomever among you isn't quite focused enough, you and / or our paperwork wind up fused with a rock somewhere?" she replies incredulously. "No thank you. Though I don't imagine there should be more swamp treking afterward. Kostry Kopec is a harbor town right on the Inner Sea. Provided nothing untoward happens, you'll have free, if slower, passage back accompanying our first shipment of middenstone, which should meet up with Gabbiano representatives somewhere in the middle, as they've been sent out already both in anticipation of our efforts and as a decoy for Ludmilla's spies."

The elf seems quite thrown by Kanli's contribution to the conversation. 

"I ... well, yes, Master Carnemorto has been laid to rest in the family crypt, where the wards left the Gabbiano dead thankfully unaffected by the recent re-animation that plagued the lower class tombs."

As the seemingly-naive Tyrien attempts to negotiate by asking for ten times the offered payment, Finia's lips thin as she frowns.

"Heth is certainly no walk along the canals, but neither is Gabbiano asking you to accomplish wartime infiltration from the front lines. We want people who can handle themselves should the temperamental surroundings prove problematic, but if the going rate for asking adventurers to take a long trip through some rough country is two thousand gold apiece, then I'm afraid my House will have to look elsewhere."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 13, 2012)

"So, the job is guarding paper and rocks, with a long boat ride home."

Lifting and staring at his paw, "Good, becausse I am no good with skisssorss."

Kalgor looks at his partner, "The C is silent."

"And wet."

Kalgor just growls.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2012)

"It seems a fair enough price for the task being required. When do we start, and how do we go about getting hired as "guards" by your rivals?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 14, 2012)

"Why, that part's simple, we just become friends with them!" Kanli boasts. 

"It won't be a problem in the slightest. They need bodies able enough and minds unquestionable enough that they'll jump at the chance to hire us! See this muscle?" He points to his bicep. "Watch me make it ripple."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ausk just rolls his eyes at his fellow half orc flexing his muscle, wondering how he would react when Ausk went into his battle mode.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anaerion had to stifle a laugh as Tyrien increases their pay by so much, but only ended up getting into a slight coughing fit.  Quickly seeing Finia's reaction, Anaerion says to Tyrien "While the plague is certainly dangerous, it is closer to the capital than where we are headed by the sound of it.  As long as we are careful, we should be fine.  And as for the price hike, while I understand your enthusiasm to go, the offer is more than reasonable. As Kalgor so eloquently put it, we are on guard duty, not the retaking of Heth."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2012)

"Thank goodness. From what little I know of it, the folks who live there can have it. When a place is a large cesspool, it's best to leave it alone."


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

Kalgor's battle of wits with his eidolon lightens Finia's mood slightly, and she nods her support of Anaerion's line of reasoning.

"You misunderstand," Finia says to the half-orcs as they discuss infiltration. "Our people already have the slots available for you. All you need do is report tomorrow and keep your heads down until you're through the gate."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2012)

"Arre they expecting a panntherr who protects big dumb rrangerrs?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien blinks at the resounding success of her negotiations.  She shot for the moon and still got a 100% increase.

"Oh, thank you.  I will accept."

She chuckles as Kitty starts giving the gruff man hard time and nods to acknowledge the information from Anaerion.  She admires the bicep of Kanli and pokes at it with a finger to see if it really is as hard as all that.

"With that extra gold, I can buy more shoes.  What do you suppose they have fore fashion in Heth?  I like colors."

"Kitty, I can help you with that game.  You just need to extend two claws, that will be fine for the scissors, no?"

"As for your disguise during our employment, how do you feel about wearing a cloak, dashing brimmed hat with a feather, and some black leather riding boots.  We can belt a rapier around your tummy to complete the outfit. There is time yet today, we can go shopping."  She scratches the panther behind the ears playfully.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "Arre they expecting a panntherr who protects big dumb rrangerrs?"




Finia chuckles. "Animal companions, familiars, or even eidolons aren't entirely out of place in protection services, so I'm not concerned."



perrinmiller said:


> Tyrien blinks at the resounding success of her negotiations.  She shot for the moon and still got a 100% increase.




        *GM:*  I think there's some confusion here. Finia offered 1000 gp (total), Tyrien asked for 10,000 gp (2000 apiece). Finia said if that's what you needed, she'd have to look somewhere else. I apologize if Finia's speech patterns / my writing made that unclear.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=consider this]Finia, the profit monger, is asking strong, trained adventurers (5th level) that hire out at 31 gp per day each to work a project that will take a month or more to complete the round trip.  An offer of 6 days pay for 30 days work is an attempt to take advantage of us.  Especially if we get caught and labelled as house G spies.  200 gp each might be fine at first level, but not fifth.  That is why two teleport scrolls were suggested.  They could lessen the time, therefore cost, and I think Kanli knows the DWI very well if he has his own table here.  Anaerion has been here several times too. If we are doing the boat ride, Kalgor is expecting a 1,000 gp each.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

OOC: That being said, having never been anywhere in Heth before, it is very likely that teleporting there ends up on the other side of the world.


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We can roleplay this however you guys like, but since we've moved the discussion ooc, I'll continue it there for now in the (hopeful) interest of clarity. I'm by no means trying to shoehorn anyone, but in an effort to give some tranparency, here are some elements that went into what's happening here:

As I indicated over in the Upcoming thread that I think most of you saw, but which I probably should have re-iterated here, this whole trade trip is a fluff-heavy excuse to get you to Heth in relatively short fashion. It is, at best, a framing device for a much different adventure ("We thought we were going to get some papers signed, but you'll never believe what we found when we got there..."). At worst, it's a lame red herring. I feel Heth was the best place to set this town, but with that being months of travel away (and having made that mistake and had to course-correct literally mid-stream in my last adventure) I was, in essence, trying to come up with something mildly more entertaining than "you spend several months traveling." That it baby-steps forward my pet obsession with the fortunes of House Gabbiano (and now adds something to the Gabbiano/Boraga feud) is entirely gravy for me.

One of the limits on that flavor-frame, though, is that LPF has strict wealth by level limits. I went back and forth with Mowgli several times in order to trim treasure enough to let me maintain the CR of encounters, have item gifts from your primary contact in Kostry Kopec, and include at least one bigger budget item which is tailored to help you survive some of the end of this adventure. Even then, I'm still not entirely certain I won't be doing juggling when all's said and done. In the end, though, there was very little left to put in the hands of House Gabbiano. 

You can negotiate a higher rate now, but that's money I have to strip from the treasure in the adventure, and as payment for services rendered it's money you won't even get until AFTER everything is over, as opposed to the in-adventure treasure, which I can tell you now should be fairly hot-swappable since you're in a town. i.e., when you rest after X major encounter(s), it doesn't break anything for that rest to involve shopping trips. Better still, they'll be shopping trips informed by what you've learned so far, rather than a big generic shopping trip now where you may or may not stock up on useful items. 

Obviously TBG will be translating to 'bonuses' of various stripes, most likely from Gabbiano. But I think it's just asking for trouble for me to make some kind of guess as to the TBG that will be available at the end of the adventure and throw it into a promised payment when folks may take less time to finish things. 

In general, I've satisfied myself with the knowledge that House Gabbiano is, per its history, a poor house. They're trying to change that, but they don't have a lot of funds. In general, I think Finia's here less because she needs hearty men and more because she figures the big-hearted folk who help poor folk for a living might be bought for what her house can actually afford. Being stubborn and prideful, of course, you'd have to push her much harder than Tyrien's seemingly-naive negotiation attempt to get her to admit it.

Yowsers. That was longer than I intended. I apologize in advance if all of it's putting a sour taste in your mouths or is ruining the verisimilitude of hooking your characters. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

OOC: I think what SK was trying to say was, while we as players are very much accepting of the plot hook, some of us as characters are not. And remember, no game will be done in a month. Pay us 1000 go each, but take it out of TBG as a front pay. 

At any rate, Anaerion does not care how much he gets paid. He simply there for the experience.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> OOC: That being said, having never been anywhere in Heth before, it is very likely that teleporting there ends up on the other side of the world.



Not exactly. Kalgor was only suggesting teleporting home, to the DWI, with the papers. The outbound through the enemy gate would be the same. There is only a 1% chance of winding up in another inn in Venza.  It would take two scrolls, as a minimum level teleport scroll CL9 costing 1,125 gp would only take four people and we have five in the party, unless we stuff someone in a haversack for 5 minutes.   It would get us 900 miles.  Is that far enough, or is Heth farther out than that?  3,180 would get five veterans for six days at standard wages with the scrolls to get home, and be weeks faster than their original plan.  For profit mongers, time is money. 

Question: Are we accomplishing the trade agreement if this goes as planned, then just showing up a bit late back home?
Or are we abandoning her goals and screwing her over?

If she plans with us to go out by House B gate, do the business, return by scroll after five days, she can get her cost down to 3,025 gp.  We go do her gig, find something else interesting and worth staying.   Have one mage carefully study a place for a day.  Use 1 scroll to go to DWI, return documents, use other scroll to return to place he just left.  We honorably handle House G work and still are in Heth together.  By the end, we can afford our own teleport scrolls home, or take a slow boat ride back, "out of adventure time".  If we shove miss chatterbox into a haversack, we can get the cost down to 1,900 gp to Finia. (she is the smallest of us) 

I think that suggestion will fit the goals of the adventure well, makes House G money faster and doesn't screw over Kalgor's sense of honor.

It is just a suggestion and I will go along with any plot hook that gets us started, even if we are working too cheap.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If I read the wiki map correctly, as the crow flies, Venza to Kostry Kopec (I've put it around the southern apex of the Inner Sea) is actually roughly *2200 miles*. So, 3 scrolls even if I buy the haversack stuff, and you have no way of studying the mid-trip jump locations, so you'd either have to supplement with scrying scrolls or pay someone to do the scrying. Thus my trying to jump through hoops to come up with a means to get you there in record time. I tried to come up with a reasonable way to let you sneak back through the Boraga gate, but honestly, I couldn't manage it. My intent was to end the adventure with your boarding the ship, the rewards either already on there or handed out off-screen, since I didn't think a final meeting with Gabbiano would be entirely necessary at that point.

The adventure proper is in service of the town / mayor, so I expect that succeeding there would have the side effect of netting you success at your MacGuffining, as well. 

As to Kalgor's honor: so far as I'm aware, the only character who's expressed any objection to the payment is Tyrien. Because she's a bubbly, naive-seeming character, and because her counter offer was so much higher than the initial one, Finia's in character reaction was to talk down to her and dismiss negotiation (I have never pretended Finia is a nice person, and I definitely think her previous appearance supports her being dismissive and judgemental of people she finds not properly 'civilized').  

Ausk supported taking the payment as is, and Anaerion seemed to agree with Finia that there was little in the way of heavy risk (which I read as agreeing to terms, as well). Kanli is, as usual for Kanli, on a different page from the world at large, so in general I kind of figure he's game for anything.

I'll apologize again for not spending a lot of time calculating out the initial offer fully enough to make it reasonably enticing for characters at your levels. As a player, I tend to make a cursory acknowledgement of asking 'what's it pay?' but don't spend much time worrying about how much, since employer compensation is usually a pittance compared to the treasure gained from encounters. I suppose I've always taken it as a given that's the real way adventurers earned their fortunes IC, and they 'hired on' more to kill time between looting bad guys than because that was their primary revenue stream.  

Seriously, though, if you can't see Kalgor going anywhere for less than 1000 gp guaranteed on delivery, throw that up IC, and I'll just take jackslate45's suggestion and try to note it properly so I don't flub the gold calculations at adventure's end.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Oh well, too far.  That shoots down that idea.

Kalgor will take the job at 200 gp for his cut. He will grumble about it during the long trip home, but he will do it.

The honor question was that he wouldn't abandon a job because something more interesting came up.  So, I was just metagame fishing to make sure we will be finishing Finia's request by the end of the adventure. (The red herring gets done too.)

Hey, that looks like just a big lake to me.  How is the boat getting back to Venza?   Just kidding.  Between adventure time is for the most part irrelevant. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

OOC: If Anaerion is level 7, Dimension door to the gate, walk in, dimension door away. ;p


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]I guess I did not read carefully enough.  I thought we were offered 1000gp each, I asked for 10000gp each and then got 2000gp each. While I did not even roll, I was taking it as a DM gift.  My mistake. 
I agree that as journeyman adventurers, 200gp each for courier mission of such length with a promise of danger is a crappy deal that our characters would not touch.  That is barely enough for 1st level characters.

However, with TBG, you can make the reward 3000gp each (which translates to ~96 days) with the OOC caveat that it is justifying the TBG.  Unless this is a mini-adventure we should be playing it for at least that long, correct?

Anyway, back to IC action. [/sblock]Tyrien looks puzzled as she finally realizes that her skills at higher math and trade negotiation are lacking.

"Someone with more skill with words should get us a better deal, I think Finia is trying to rip us off."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2012)

Finia seems to almost pout as the party seems reluctant to hire on. As the silence and low-voiced debate continues, her chilly composure begins to crack.

"I can see you're the hardened sort, and the plight of my poor house pales next to the lifestyle your kind tend to lead. I'll cut to the chase: I'm authorized to offer each of you [200 + TGP] for your trouble, but only upon successful delivery of the documents, and I cannot go any higher."

[sblock=ooc]I personally find trying to do extra math at the end to separate out the encounter-balanced payment with the TBG segment of payment, and then figure out remaining TBG on top of that, well, something I'd rather avoid. That doesn't mean others don't find it amazingly simple, or that they aren't a majority; it just means I find the prospect unappealing. 

Since the folks who are looking for an increased hire-on incentive all appear to concur that adding TBG would lead to a value they consider more appropriate, let's try this. It may or may not break folks' verisimilitude, but maybe we can just say the value in brackets is a word in Common that doesn't translate to English but that all your characters know and call it good?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 16, 2012)

"Good dear Finia," Kanli interjects, "That would be most satisfactory! I'm sure everyone here would be more than willing to pitch in at these levels. After all, you are not only offering us gold, but a grand opportunity to assist the Granite Hierophant and his twenty thousand handmaidens, whether or not the frogs make another assault on his anterior."

Scarcely letting his position sink in, he adds, "I declare this negotiation over! Come, let us get to the task of moving, not sitting in a cramped room and discussing coins that do not exist! Are you in? Yes? Good! Good!"

Kanli stands, making a grand sweep on his arms. "Come, I say, for you are all to travel with the Sanguine Prophet, to the far-off land of Heth, and we shall find our rewards there! We shall meet great flocks of birds, with the finest wine flowing through their veins! We shall climb clandestine mountains of gold, drink the sweet honey of Many-Veiled Platinum Blossom, and meet foul beasts overjoyed by our presence and showering us with gifts to release them from their tempestuous existence. And all by saying a single, simple word!"

Kanli turns to Finia, stretching out his arms. His vermilion-stained hands seem almost larger, more welcoming, more present.

"Yes."

[sblock=ooc]
Hey, let's just get this adventure started, okay? Negotiations are good and all, but this is Pathfinder, not Shadowrun. Our money comes from finding treasure, not sitting around getting paid like wageslaves. Let's trust the GM to make it worth our while, no matter what the basic pay structure says.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 16, 2012)

"Guard your papers. Play the dumb guards to sneak in. Abandon our post. 
Guard your papers. Get your papers signed. Guard your papers. Get on a ship.  Guard your papers. Come back here.  Give you papers.  Don't take jobs from house what's their name in the future."
...
"OK, yes."

"Play?... rrright."


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2012)

With a nod, Anaerion gets up saying "Well, shall we then?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 16, 2012)

Seeing the negiotations ended, Ausk prepares to excuse himself and get his gear. When next you see him, you barely recognize him. Wearing a mythril breastplate and kilt, and armed to the teeth, he looks nothing like the simply dressed quiet individual you were dealing with before.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

With the agreement made, Tyrien smiles, "Alrighty then, when and where are we meeting tomorrow?  What are we doing until then?"

"Shopping anyone?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2012)

While baffled by much of what Kanli says, Finia sighs in relief as the mad prophet's ramblings seem to usher in the close of negotiations. 

Her face flushes red at Kalgor's recounting of the assignment and its implications, though her guarded features make it unclear if she's insulted by the implication, or is herself embarrassed at having tarnished her house's reputation. She says nothing either way, until Tyrien asks about a meeting place. 

"The next expedition to the Zeire departs in the morning," she says. The elf produces a pouch and slides it to the center of the table. 

"There are credentials in the bag, along with the papers for Kostry Kopec's mayor. Present the credentials at the gate of Palazzo Boraga in Roses di Sanguigno as if you were reporting for duty like any other hireling. The specifics of these will see that you're assigned to our woman inside. She'll get you through the gate and out on your ill-fated patrol as soon as possible. 

"The last bit of paper in there is a map that shows the way between the mines and Kostry Kopec."

[sblock=ooc]You're free to ask any other questions, but if no one has any, I'll forward us to the next morning and the expedition through the gate with my next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 17, 2012)

Kalgor takes the map and studies it.  Unsure if he can remember it all, he pulls out his spell book and turns to the last empty page.  There, he carefully copies one line of the map.  Then, he rotates his book ninety degrees, copying the next line.  Meticulously, he continues on his cloning and rotating.  The resultant image in no way resembles the original.  To finish it off, he adds two roses and vines and the holy symbol for Penk.

Looking up at the others when he is done.  "What?  It works." 

He puts the map back into the pile for someone else to carry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Not really knowing much about mapping, Tyrien skirches the panther furred head while looking on to observe Kalgor's writing.

Shrugging, she picks up the map once he is done, "I am not a ranger, nor the best at reading these things.  But, I am decent enough at scouting."

"Do we need to buy clothes?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Do we need to buy clothes?"




Finia shakes her head in the negative.

"As hired protection, Boraga wouldn't require any special attire, and you'll be moving out of the desert at an early enough opportunity that I don't think it should matter."

        *GM:*  Head cold eating my brain today, so going to go ahead and give the day to make sure the other three don't have any last minute questions / prep


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ausk is good and ready to go.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anaerion, waiting patiently for Tyrien to finish with the map, waits for her to put it down. In the mean time, he reaches over to take a look at the bag pouch full of paperwork.  However, as he starts to reach for it, someone says "I got it Anaerion!"

The bag full of paperwork floats over to the elf, and he starts to rummage though it, taking a look at the documents and inspecting carefully.  When he is done with each paper, he places it back in the back.  It still remains hovering in the air as he reads over each one.  

When he put the last one in, the bag floats on its own into Anaerion's backpack.  

"While I may not shop for clothing, there are a few additional items that I need to pick up. I also want to find some sort of reference on Kosty Kopec itself, as it might prove handy."  "Oh, and a light!  I am going to need it as well.  And a history book.  A lot has changed over the years you said.  I want to learn more about it!"  

As the rest of his party stares for the source of the mysterious voice, Anaerion simply bows and says "I will see the rest of you tomorrow." He leaves quickly, as there is a lot of shopping to be done.  

OOC: Anaerion has a few things he needs to pick up before tomorrow, but we can assume that he gets to the manor quite safely.


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2012)

Entering Roses di Sanguigno in the morning, it's almost as if The Gulls and The Dunn Wright were another city. A much poorer city by contrast. The upper class district of the City of Glass is a study in conspicuous consumption. Even the more modest apartments are gilded and covered in elaborate statuary. Though they appear to be made of standard materials, it seems even the cobblestone streets have a bit of a gleam to them.

If Roses di Sanguigno were its own city, clearly Palazzo Boraga must be its capital. The high wall of exquisite marble is trimmed in flowering vines, every bloom of which is bright and vibrant. Even the spikes at the top of the wall gleam with polish -- security here is apparently only allowable if it doesn't impede the aesthetic. It's difficult to see much of what is on the other side of the tall wall, though the sheer size of it (It must surround at least a block and a half, you guess, without actually taking the time to circle the whole thing) suggests there's quite a bit in there. 

The massive iron gates to the compound are no different than the rest of what you've been able to see. Ironwork twists and swirls in elaborate patterns which serve to both secure and adorn the entryway. As you approach, a young man -- 16 if he's a day -- hastily steps from the guard house and holds up his left hand. His right hand rather nervously hovers near the rapier at his belt.

"Halt and identify yourselves. What business have you at Palazzo Boraga?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anaerion, already ready with the paperwork in hand, hands over the necessary paperwork without comment.  He made sure to keep the details for the deal with the Mayor in a separate pouch in his backpack before he set out this morning.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 18, 2012)

Kalgor and Gragnor stand quietly.  They are playing the ranger and panther today, so Kalgor has on his wool cap and horned helm to hide his summoner's rune.  Gragnor has several black cloth bandages on.  One wrapping his twin tails into one, one on a forelimb, and one on his head to cover his own rune.  He looks a little beat up and faked a bit of a limp as he walked up to the guard station.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ausk stands by, his armor and weapons reflecting the morning sunlight, content to play the stupid fighter type.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 19, 2012)

Kanli joins the group wearing a fine dusky silk outfit. Designed for a courtier guard, enough space for a suit of armor to discreetly fit beneath. Around his neck is a gorgeous garnet scarab amulet.

Kanli's eyes glaze over for a moment before they refocus on the young guard before them. "Why, work for House Boraga, of course! When I awoke this morning, I had this sudden premonition that this would be the perfect day to start work for House Boraga. It was written!"

A moment goes by, then he adds, "Ah, yes. Someone tells me--er, I mean, something tells me you wish for proof that it was written. There are papers... Aha! Here they are! Yes, gaze upon scripture, good man, see our motives are just... and pure."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Since the half-elven girl wasn't talking to Finia per se, she still goes clothes shopping regardless after the meeting breaks up.  Leaving her fancy clothes in her apartment, Tyrien purchases a hot weather outfit to take up the space in her backpack instead.

Dressed in her rugged outdoors exploring outfit, mithral shirt underneath, Tyrien meets the others the next day.

Not wanting to be rude and unsociable, she begins identifying herself and the others in her usual chatter-box tone. "I am Tyrien e'Adrianne.  That one is Kanli, the silent one is Ausk.  The other silent one is ranger Kal and Kitty.  The one with our papers is Anaerion."

"I think we are expected, so are you going to get out of the way? What's your name?  Oh, that's a ordinary looking rapier you got there.  I got one too, you want to see it?  It is very nice, excellent craftsmanship."

"Nice place you are guarding.  It must be expensive to run."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, guys. Both my posting windows the last few days fell during the DB maintenance. [/sblock]

The guard takes the papers with a nod, and begins reading them over with the studious intensity of someone following the rules to the letter. He stumbles as Kanli speaks.

"I ... scripture? But these look like assignment papers?" he says, confused.

He's barely managed to decide that Kanli's joking, and returned, brow furrowed, to examining the papers, when Tyrien sallies forth with her own verbal barrage.

"Well, miss I have to do my duty to ... er, name? I'm Private Hensfield and ... well, the rapier is standard issue, I couldn't afford one of ... have one? See? ... oh, my, you're not challenging me to a duel, are you?" 

The prospect clearly frightens the young man, whose hand quavers over the hilt of his weapon. His eyes furiously dart between the clearly-seasoned mercenaries before him and his lower lip begins to quiver.

Thankfully, a woman's voice breaks what might have been an immensely embarrassing moment for the green guard.

"As you were, Hensfield. These must be my late hires."

Hensfield lets out a small squeak as he spins around, saluting and hitting attention.

An tall, athletic, dark-skinned woman crosses to the gate guard. Her black hair is pulled tight into a bun at the back of her head. She wears studded leather armor which, while unassuming in its design, is still clearly well-made. The nicks, stains, and wear marks also show it's been just as well-used. The pair of short swords on her hips, if their scabbards are any indication, are probably a match for the armor.

"Back to your post, little one," she says, taking the papers from him. Hensfield scurries back to the guard house, as the newcomer takes the papers from him. She glances at them barely a moment before her severe look melts to a smile.

"You'd be the folk my good friend 'Effie' vouched for, then?" she says with a raised eyebrow. She doesn't wait for acknowledgement that you've understood her code-name for Finia, apparently secure in her ability to get her point across. 

"Name's Katenaya. Lieutenant Torengu to the scrubs. Let's get you in and oriented for the trip."

The Leiutenant turns on heel and walks toward the gate. Whether well-oiled timing, luck, or simply force of will, the gate opens just in time for her to enter without breaking stride, and is wide enough for the full party by the time you catch up with here.

The expanse of Palazzo Boraga more than lives up to the hinted extravagance of the walls. Gardens practically glow with vibrant colors from the exotic blooms throughout. Sculptures of marble, bronze, and immaculatley-trimmed flora depict figures and tableus of power and seduction. 

All of the buildings match and exceed the general aesthetic of Roses di Sanguigno, made of exquisite marbles, gilded and festooned elaborately, none so conspicuously as the central house. "House" might be an understatemnt, as the building that anchors the Palazzo seems as of it might challenge the Venza Opera House in terms of its sheer size and presence. 

Katenaya passes through it all without appearing to notice any of it, her eyes on her path, which leads to a small throng of people near the western half of the estate, all gathered near a heavily-guarded archway. Bronze columns rise up to the swirling, elaborate top piece, creating and archway large enough to accomodate several large wagons riding side by side, and just as tall.  Whether by happenstance or through some tranformative magic, House Boraga's gate is just as impressive in size and decoration as anything else in the compound. 

Katenaya hands your papers back to Anaerion and points to a clump of armored and armed individuals near the right hand side of the gate. 

"New security hires are over there," she says. "We like to keep them clear of the new contractors," here she nods to a clump of men and women who in normal work attire with uniformed House Boraga guard attending them. "Just in case our vetting process missed a connection or two."

[sblock=Perception DC 15]While not all of them are, you notice at least a few of those Katenaya called 'contractors' are actually sporting prisoner's chains. These individuals, as well, tend to be where the House guard have concentrated their numbers.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2012)

Kalgor nods to the lieutenant and then goes to stand in the security line.  He keeps his eyes focused ahead on the path and his expected job.  Meanwhile, the panther's head sways as it walks, following its master, checking out everything as it passes by.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien smiles disarmingly at the young man and shakes her head, "Dueling? No I would not challenge you to a duel with a rapier.  I am an archer, we settle our contests of arms with other means.  We can put apples on our heads and shoot them off at 50 paces."
_____________________________________

Entering the compound, the half-elven girl is doing a decent impression of a tourist gawking at the sights.  Of course, the impression is really of herself and pretty accurate.

Looking over the other security professionals and contractors, Tyrien asks Kate, "What are the contractors for?  Labor, building, sweeping... ? Ooo, we are joining with those people. Should we ask them their names?"

Perception (1d20+11=23)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 21, 2012)

"Labor, definitely," Katenaya responds to Tyrien's first question.

"As to asking names, you're welcome to make whatever friends you like," she says, then lowers her voice to add, "but given the circumstances, I think you might do better by giving as few Boraga employees as possible a reason to remember your names and faces?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ausk walks over to the indicated spot, and waits quietly for the caravan to leave.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2012)

The party moves to take their places among the hired security, keeping their eyes open and heads down. Katenaya moves forward, checking ranks, then takes her own place at the head of the file. She nods to a man in finely-crafted robes, who in turn looks for nods from handlers in the other segments of the expedition. When he's satisfied with whatever signals it is he needs, he moves to the right column of the gate and begins to intone something in a language long since dead. His hands etch sigils in the air, and as the chanting continues, those looking think they can actually see faintly glowing echoes of those sigils, burned briefly into the air itself. 

When he draws forth an amulet from within his robes, the sigils become impossible to miss, now inscribing themselves in hotly-glowing light up both colums of the gate. The voice of the robed man grows, louder and louder, past the volume the humanoid voice should be capable of, and the runes continue to spread, in from the edges, until they meet in an explosion of light at the apex of the gate.

There is a tearing sound, oddly thin and delicate, as if someone were merely ripping a sheaf of parchment next to you. The surface of the air within the gate begins to quaver as if that over cobbles on a hot day, and the robed man's voice dies. He stumbles a bit, a young guardsman rushing to support him and move him aside.

"Move out!" Katenaya calls out to the gathered security detail. Likewise, the contractors' handler calls for movement, and the head of the wagon caravan snaps her whip. The throng, finally done milling, begins to move to the shimmering air of the gate. As bodies and wagons come into contact with the effect, they, too, quaver, then disappear.

The Zeire Gate awaits.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 23, 2012)

"It's beautiful..." Kanli sighs, looking at the gate. "To see the warp and weft of the fabric of reality rent asunder as if a wayward goat discovered the half-finished Loom of Existence... Surely the work of the Artistic Dissembler."

Holding his gear in both hands, he still somehow manages to have a free hand to wipe a tear away.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


It almost feels like an episode of Stargate SG-1. Tyrien grips her P90 and walks up the ramp next to Daniel Jackson towards the shimmering wall... 





Thrilled with curiosity, Tyrien nods in agreement, "Yeah, Kanli.  It is definitely interesting.  Will it hurt, being distemplered?  This is exciting!  I wonder if we will see bright lights and feel like going through a tunnel at high speed."

"Ooo, they are just disappearing."

Since no one appears to be getting out weapons for the journey, the archer leaves her bow in the quiver.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination, Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* nada
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 23, 2012)

Kalgor and Gragnor march through the gate quietly, trying not to draw attention to themselves.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> It almost feels like an episode of Stargate SG-1. Tyrien grips her P90 and walks up the ramp next to Daniel Jackson towards the shimmering wall...




Yeah, Stargate kind of cornered the market on the transportation gate visuals. Tried to make things a bit different, but apparently I have a weakness for them.[/sblock]

Soon enough, it's the party's turn to step through. The heat-shimmer of the air continues even as they approach the threshhold of the effect. Some enter with excitement, some with trepidation, but each in his or her time does so.

Upon entering, there is no real sense of sudden movement. Rather, there seems a decided push against same: a super-heated wind that leaves everyone feeling as if the next step is impossible, as if taking one's foot from the ground could only ever result in being lifted bodily and thrown back in some impossibly-high arc. The hot wind presses, screaming, a moment. However long one hesitates, though, taking that next step breaks the effect. 

Or, rather, the pressing wind is no longer. Stepping out the other side of the gate, however, it's impossible not to notice there's still plenty of heat on this side. Possibly more without the faux-wind of the gate's magic.

The expedition now stands exposed on the bright sands of the Zeire. The white grains have been pounded flat and even here, probably from a combination of intention and traffic. The gleam of a Venzan morning is now the much harsher glare of the hot desert sun. The air is dry and still, though your surroundings are not. 

Almost immediately, staff on site begin directing the new arrivals. Representatives in the more practical, loose cotton made for dealing with the desert weather begin cataloging materials and personnel, pointing and popping off orders. Contractors move off in the direction of the mines; security hires begin falling into loose groups as they're assigned to supervisors and shifts.

Katenaya is already moving quickly between people on the scene by the time you get your bearings, and even as an official-looking (and slightly menacing) broad-shouldered soldier moves to ask you your names, she taps him on the shoulder and points him to another clump. He moves off, and she moves in.

"Home sweet, yes?" she says with a wide grin. She holds her arms out to bask a moment in the blaring sunlight, then returns to business. She leads you off the staging area and out toward the loose fabric tent village that seems to be a base camp for the local operation.

"Right, then. The former long-range patrol comes in this evening, at which point you'll ride out with fresh horses. You're in charge of keeping an eye on the various nomads. Generally, they don't have much use for us, but every once in a while, a tribe that's still bitter at losing Heth to the god of sneezes decides that having Boraga holdings might help their lot.

"The range you'll be at means you only report every few days, so we'll stock you up and send you on your way. I suggest you take a tip from us locals, and curtail your activity in the middle of the day. You won't have much support, but you do still have a schedule. Three days. By day four, if we don't hear from you, I take some folk out looking for you, since chances are you managed to get yourselves in trouble from the heat or the locals."

While the speech seems to be standard orientation material, it's clear by the end that Katenaya is laying out the framework for the 'tragic loss' of your party which will cover your travel into Heth and Kostry Kopec. Though, seemingly an old hand at this kind of thing, the lieutenant doesn't break stride as she manages to pass this information on to you surreptitiously.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ausk takes in the scene quietly, unsure of how to feel about being back on this part of the continent again after what has been a long journey, both physically and mentally. Listening quietly to their instructions, Ausk can't help but wonder how many other times the lieutenant has done this kind of subterfuge.


----------



## jkason (Feb 24, 2012)

Whatever her experience with such subterfuge, Katenaya doesn't bother to discuss it. Instead, she sets about making sure the party's gear and horses are ready. By the time the previous long-range patrol arrives, Everything is prepared. 

"You already have your patrol route marked on your map. I've given you rations to cover you, since there's not a lot to find out there even for folks used to hunting for their dinner," she says. She looks to the sun, a few hours from setting, and points in the opposite direction. 

"On your way, then. You ought to be able to get to your first checkpoint before sunset. We'll trade in these horses when you arrive back at your rendezvous, yes? See you in a few days, then. Good luck."

With no more fanfare than that, Katenaya turns back to the mining camp, content to see the party off to their 'patrol accident' and their actual mission.

Setting out at a brisk pace toward the eastern part of their 'patrol,' the group pulls out Finia's map once they've moved outside the view of the camp. They quickly find their bearings, and spur their mounts onward. 

Katenaya's advice is definitely beneficial, as even the most rugged among them find the heat of midday oppressive, and hiding from it leaves them with the energy to maintain a steady travel pace. It also provides the opportunity to divest themselves of the sand which has inevitably and uncomfortably worked its way into every place it can. 

Thankfully, it's a relatively short trip out of the desert, and tiny sprouts and sprigs give way to genuinely lovely, green land. Unfortunately, the party has barely enough time to register that they've passed out of desert into fields when the slide up the moisture scale takes a sharper turn. Grass becomes muck, and the air grows thick with the smell of mold and rot as the map leads them into the famous bogs of Heth. 

Despite the various warnings of danger, the only natives which choose to molest them are the insects. Thick and annoying, they search for any exposed skin. The itch of sand is quickly replaced by the itch of bug bites. Still, at least they've not been assaulted by plague-bearers or other nastiness.

And soon enough, the outline of clumped buildings rises. After days of riding through heat, then bog, the party gains a modicum of a second wind, and move quickly to town.

The town is built atop a hill; the highest area appears, from a distance at least, to be relatively organized. The party is coming to town from the bottom of the hill, however, and finds that this lower section of town is much less impressive. Or, rather, impressive in its own way. 

Narrow streets wriggle and wind between a claustrophobic jumble of poorly-constructed houses. Wood, stone, and--if the unappetizing mauve of many is any indication--middenstone. Certainly the overcast sky doesn't do the mess any favors, only adding to the oppressive mood.

For that matter, the seeming lack of much of any activity in the middle of the day is positively eerie. If the town is really as crowded as the current mess would seem to indicate, you'd expect a lot more people out on the streets. However, it actually takes you several turns through the labarynthine streets before you come across a market square. The booths, however, are all but deserted. Those few people here gather nervously before a small platform.

"The call goes out for aid in Kostry Kopec's hour of need!" cries a young woman in heraldic gear. Bedraggled and without much energy, she reads from the parchment in her hand. The monotone she uses suggests that she is either ill-suited for public speaking, or has read this announcement to the point of exhaustion.

"Our good mayor asks for any able bodies who may have experience to offer themselves for hire upon the hill in investigating our recent disasters."

However tired of the announcement the herald is, the titter the word "disasters" sends through those few citizens outside is obvious. 

"Interested parties may contact The Crows for more information," she finishes. Mechanically, she gestures to the left of the stage, where a young man in military kit stands nervoulsy. He jumps a bit as he catches sight of your group, and starts to cross the square, gesturing wildly for your attention, as if there was some massive crowd and you might miss him. 

The citizens, following his gaze, scatter as they take note of you. The herald, duty discharged, drags herself off down one of the narrow streets, presumably to repeat the announcement elsewhere.

[sblock=ooc]Thanks much for all your patience in indulging my travel narrative. You have, finally, arrived. 

Okay, now seems like a good time to get some SOP for the party. If you can give me what you'd like the default marching order to be for both a two column and single file, I'll update the first post with that so we have it on hand when needed. Also, if there's any special exporation protocol you prefer, we can get that sorted, as well. Hopefully, it'll save some time when you're actually 'in the field.'[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 24, 2012)

*Kalgor*

[sblock=SOP]Suggested marching orders: Single file
Gragnor  ~ highest perception and mostly immortal
Kalgor ~ speed and flank
Ausk ~ reach weapon
Kanli
Anaerion ~ squishy protected in the middle
Tyrien ~ archer

Double wide:
Gragnor .... Ausk ~ Gragnor acrobatics past foe  & leaves Ausk an open charge lane
Kalgor ....... Kanli
Anaerion ... Tyrien

Going through doors: 
Gragnor searches for traps, perception +14. Tyrien disables if one is found.
Gragnor first after Kalgor opens the door, Kalgor second, Ausk third, Kanli, Anaerion, Tyrien

Nightwatch:  Puts the mages at the end slots and the other classes don't have specific sleep requirements.  Darkvision on all 3 watches.
Anaerion and Kalin
Ausk and Tyrien
Kalgor and Gragnor

Flank between Kalgor and Gragnor is worth 4d6+1 extra damage.  Please don't step in their way.

Kalgor is overloaded.  If Anaerion could carry 48 lbs of tent, grappling hook, extra arrows, bedrolls, etc in his magical haversack it would speed Kalgor back up to 30'. [/sblock]

When the recruiter gets up to the party, "Sounds like another town is in trouble.  Where is your mayor?  We might as well hear the story from him."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]Now that we arrived, will we get to actually intereact between our characters a bit from now on?  I keep talking to my companions, some ignore me but a few do not.  Role-playing is an important part of the game to me and I don't want to just keep rushing to the next combat like a boardgame.  Allowing enough time for them to respond is controlled by the DM and three of the players are not consistently daily posters.

The SOP is fine by me.  I suggest adding in weapon in hand to the marching order as well.  I always include that in my mini-stats, but that's just me.

We do have horses, what about leaving your extra gear in the saddle bags?[/Sblock]Tyrien has been glad she had the foresight to purchase the hot weather outfit, the thin material actually helping to make her more comfortable.  However once reaching the humid area, she trades it for liberal use of her cantrip to chill her drinking water and keep the bugs away.

Bringing up the rear of the column, the archer barely hears Kalgor's response to the town crier. 

Though she is not adverse to helping people, she remarks to her companions around her in a soft voice, "I thought we were supposed to do our assignment.  Won't this get in the way?  Or delay us from our other thing?"

"But if they need help, I am happy to.  Besides, there could be treasure involved. Excitement too."

"Of course if these disasters are the plague, I am not able to help and suggest we decline.  I do not want pustules or the pox, bad for my skin complexion."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 25, 2012)

*Kalgor*

Turning to quiet the nervous little girl, "It is likely that_ Mayor Yrehgg_ will have more details about the troubles of _Kostry Kopec_ than this lieutenant.  He is the one we should _deal_ with."  Turning back to the soldier, "You could fill us in on the details you know while you lead us there, but it would be best if we got all the details from the mayor."

[sblock=ooc]weight: Saddlebags will work for the moment, but I suspect we will not have the horses for long. js45 is busy with real life at the moment, but the issue is not critical at this moment either.

Weapon in hand: For the rest of us, if we have more than one weapon, it is the magic one by default. 

Interaction: Kalgor is annoyed by Tyrien, but he hasn't got to the threshold of backhanding her yet.  He puts up with her, but is not friendly.  Announcing our names on a secret mission. Sheesh.

GM: Kalgor purchased several scrolls to put in his spellbook.  He has offered to let Anaerion put them in his book first, then "mentor" Kalgor.  (need that +5 bonus  from mentoring real bad) Kalgor has enough inscription materials for all the scrolls plus five extra, so not enough to do all the scrolls twice, but enough to get through most.  So, please let us know when we get a camping cycle were a new spell can be added.   We might have already had a few riding across the desert.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[Sblock=OOC]Role-playing and writing are what makes PbP different than a CRPG. A player continually ignoring interaction is not the same thing as their character ignoring someone.  Not even acknowledging the posted interaction is rude on the player's part, intentional or otherwise. 

Good role-playing is separating your character from your true personality.  If your character is a jerk, that is no reason for the player to be as well.  In fact it is a good idea the player intentionally make sure they are not a jerk OOC to counter-balance it so the other players don't get offended by the continual negativity. 

[MENTION=5809]jk[/MENTION]asen; I went back and re-read things. Are we still on patrol, or are we currently "lost" and we continued on to Kostry Kopec?  We arrived at a "town", but then the crier mentioned Kostry Kopec.  If we are "lost" then we no longer need subterfuge and should be expected the expected emissaries when we visit the mayor, correct?[/Sblock]Tyrien will not be quieted, sticking her tongue out at Kalgor, and retorts unabashed, "Of course the mayor probably knows more. That is not the issue if you would actually listen to what other people say. The question is whether we should get involved or not in this town's troubles."

"You are not our leader, Kalgor, I want to hear what everyone else says before we go anywhere. Given your grumpy disposition, you should not be our spokesperson either lest everyone think we are all jerks."

Still astride her horse, she looks down at the eager young militia man and asks with a apologetic smile, "Sorry about that. Do you mind telling us what The Crows are, please?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2012)

[Sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Now that we arrived, will we get to actually intereact between our characters a bit from now on?  I keep talking to my companions, some ignore me but a few do not.  Role-playing is an important part of the game to me and I don't want to just keep rushing to the next combat like a boardgame.  Allowing enough time for them to respond is controlled by the DM and three of the players are not consistently daily posters.




The short answer: yes.

The longer answer: after the longer-than expected delay at the start during the negotiations, I assumed the small-to-no response posts to the transition set pieces were a de facto request to move things along to the meat of the plot. Normally, I'd throw a bump or two in to make sure everyone was ready to move forward, but since there really wasn't much in the way of decision-making necessary (or for the most part especially possible), I made the executive decision that getting folks to a point where they _did_ have to interact and make decisions sooner rather than later was the best option. 

I tried to make my descriptions interesting enough that the couple days it took to get to this point were at least mildly entertaining, but I decided that forcing folks to respond would only serve to bog things down more.



Satin Knights said:


> GM: Kalgor purchased several scrolls to put in his spellbook.  He has offered to let Anaerion put them in his book first, then "mentor" Kalgor.  (need that +5 bonus  from mentoring real bad) Kalgor has enough inscription materials for all the scrolls plus five extra, so not enough to do all the scrolls twice, but enough to get through most.  So, please let us know when we get a camping cycle were a new spell can be added.   We might have already had a few riding across the desert.




My assumption is that, yes, the party would have camped on their trip (probably during the middle of the day in the desert). Otherwise I'd be having to make Endurance rolls for horses and riders.  

There would have been normal rest and daily spell prep. LPF lets you make a transcription attempt once per real life day, so I'd say you or Anaerion can make one attempt per day of posts since the arrival in Heth. Yes, it took you more in-game days to get here, but I'm under the impression that the malleable nature of game time is precisely why those rules are in place? If I've misunderstood them, my apologies.

And yes, while there is an urgency to the main adventure, there will be multiple 'rest / camp' opportunities during the adventure, so you'll be in a position to do more transcribing (and spending of acquired gold) at those points.



perrinmiller said:


> I went back and re-read things. Are we still on patrol, or are we currently "lost" and we continued on to Kostry Kopec?  We arrived at a "town", but then the crier mentioned Kostry Kopec.  If we are "lost" then we no longer need subterfuge and should be expected the expected emissaries when we visit the mayor, correct?




My foul on this one. Katenaya is handling the cover story of your loss, so you moved straight on to your mission. This town is Kostry Kopec. The mention of it by name by the crier was meant to be a formalized way to let you know that; sorry for the confusion. So, yes, the mayor here is already expecting you on a different matter[/sblock]


The guard has barely made it to conversation range when Kalgor speaks.

"Another? You mean there are more towns besieged by this terror?" he says, clearly horrified. 

He hasn't time to get clarification before Tyrien and Kalgor begin debating whether or not to help, though he leaps on Tyrien's question about The Crows.

"Me. I mean, us. Crows. That's the local guard force here in Kostry Kopec," he explains, then nods to Kalgor. "And for newcomers, you've already got a handle on the officials, yes? Mayor Yrehgg is exactly who's put out the call. Truth to tell, we Crow's don't know much other than the property damage we've come across. Got our hands pretty full just trying to convince folk they're safe in their homes.

"But you lot, rather imposing bunch, aren't you? I'm sure you're just what the Mayor's looking for. Will you come?" he asks, pointing up toward the top of the hill.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2012)

"Last two towns were undead problems.  Hopefully, you have something new.  Lead on."  Kalgor and Gragnor follow the soldier up the hill.

[sblock=ooc]Spells learning: Thanks,  I will let the days stack up for the moment, and then we will do a batch of rolls once JS is back to a normal schedule. He needs a 3 unassisted, I need an 11. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 27, 2012)

"I'll take undead over infernal flying nuisances. Those foul creatures should stay on their home plane, and stick to fighting each other for their entertainment." Ausk comments as they walk along.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

The Crow's eyes grow wide as Kalgor speaks of the undead, then Ausk of demonic interlopers. 

"Sounds like you lot are exactly what we need!" the young man says when he finally shakes his head to get his dropped jaw moving again. He scuttles off through the winding streets, gesturing for the party to follow. He seems reticent to give any details, insisting that the Mayor can tell you all you need to know.

Despite the clear over-crowding the buildings and the well-worn streets would suggest, the city seems all but deserted. Even the birds seem uncomfortable landing: flocks of crows circle far above, calling out but never coming close enough to land on the many eaves and gables which might give them rest.

The heavy, overcast sky finally breaks out with its threat of rain as the lot of you near the top of the hill. The tepid drops merely weigh down upon you as you finally arrive at a manor house that seems to be your destination. At least, there is a pair of men in the same black leather of your escort. Their eyes, like his before them, light up as they catch sight of you. 

"You found some?" asks one guard, giving you a once over.

Your escort nods happily.

"You'd be the first, then," says the other. "All the rest of the so-called 'adventurers' seem to have run off when the trouble started. Here's hoping you lot are made of sterner stuff."

The first guard slaps his counterpart on the arm to shut him up.

"Well, whatever they're made of, they're covered in wet right now."

The guard, realizing they're hogging the awning, open the doors and hustle over to you. 

We'll see to the horses, goodfolk," they assure you, gesturing to the open doorway and an escape from the rain.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I apologize for Kanli's silence, lately. I'm traveling this week with limited Internet access. Please feel free to NPC me as necessary.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







InVinoVeritas said:


> I apologize for Kanli's silence, lately. I'm traveling this week with limited Internet access. Please feel free to NPC me as necessary.




No worries. Thanks for the heads up, and have a good trip.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 27, 2012)

Kalgor dismounts and walks up onto the porch under the awning with Gragnor following right on his heels.  Kalgor turns to do a little cleanup casting, just as Gragnor does a vigorous twist shake to dry off.  Looking down, "You could have waited."  With a couple more words, the rain and mud slides off both of them.  They turn and go into the house.

[sblock=actions]Cast Prestidigitation to clean up.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Jackslate is still AFK too, I think.





Tyrien replies brightly, "Oh yes, we are made of sterner stuff. Some of us are very stern, no sense of humor at all."

"You have had many adventurers coming through here?"

Taking a cue from the grumpy faux ranger she uses her own cantrip to clean up herself and her horse before leaving the animal into their care.  She offers to take care of her other companions if they need such assistance.

"Where is everyone else?  Why don't the birds land? It's not the plague is it?" She has a look of distaste as she inquires, not wanting anything to do with something like that.

The half-elven chatterbox continues her constant stream of consciousness as they enter the mayor's abode.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2012)

*GM:*  Going to give [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] to tomorrow. Nothing really high risk here, but trying to find a balance between keeping things moving and allowing for RP space.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


In conversation sections, don't worry too much if I don't post. Ausk doesn't really talk much, preferring to listen.


----------



## jkason (Feb 29, 2012)

The party's escort does his best to answer Tyrien's inquiries, though it's clear he's focused on getting them to their destination as quickly as possible:

"The Kopec has it's share of adventurers, like I suppose anyplace else does, though they've all been scarce since ... well, since. The birds, though, I ... I hadn't noticed, really. Hells, I suppose even they're spooked by all this. If the people could fly, they'd probably be joining them, but most of them are bolted up in their houses from ... well, I should let the mayor tell you."

He seems to slump a bit as Tyrien mentions plague.

"Tourists," he mutters, then recovers and puts on a more cheerful face, clearly trying to avoid offending the prospective heroes: "It's true disease has it's place in Heth, but it's not all rotting plague towns, I promise. Kostry Kopec might be a bit smelly at times, but it's been ages since I saw someone covered in pustules." The last he says with an oddly casual tone, a bit like you'd imagine someone might say "it's been ages since I saw someone flying a kite."

Around this time, the party arrive at the manor for their exchanges with the guard.

The guards look at the magical cleaning with obvious envy, but none of them choose to comment verbally.  One of the guards at the door starts to tend to the horses as the other keeps his post, and your original escort leads the way into the manor. 

Torches flicker in the gloom along the entry corridor, giving the dim portraits the illusion of motion. The heavy, wet footsteps of the guard and the drier ones of the party echo through the space until your escort throws open a pair of thick double doors. 

The great hall of the manor sports crudely-crafted stained glass, but with the rainstorm outside, it does little but cast the gloom in odd jewel tones. More torches flicker, filling the room with an ashy scent. It's unclear if the large rug is meant to be muddy colors, or if it's some combination of the odd light and rain-muck foot traffic. The multiple Crows standing guard about the mayor certainly don't look to be the type who wipe their feet at the door, in any event. 

The mayor is a middle-aged human, hair and goatee streaked with gray and face painted with worry. A flicker of hope appears as he sees adventurers accompanying his man. he straightens up and says, “At least we’ve got a few backbones still upright in this place,” then gestures for you all to be seated in the mustard-colored chairs before his desk, clears his throat, and continues.

“I thank you for attending in our hour of need—Kostry Kopec has a long history of battle, yet always before its enemies have attacked from outside our walls. We are fortified to defend against such attacks, but now we face an entirely different threat. Our enemy is already here, dwelling in the tunnels and catacombs below and surfacing to strike without warning.

“Have you told them anything?" he asks of the guard. When the man shakes his head, the Mayor nods. 

"The first of these attacks occurred early this very morning, when something huge came up from below in a part of the tangles called Sandal Market. It partially destroyed a building and killed a half dozen locals before retreating into the ruined structure. The Crows were swift to reply, led by our own Commander Syrianna, but when they arrived, they were slaughtered to the last.

“Since then, the thing has moved on, surfacing at least two other times in different parts of the city, crushing buildings from below and slaying anyone it finds inside. I’ve got the entire force of the city watch in reserve, and with each new event they respond quickly, but the damage is always done by the time they arrive. Already there is talk of war and invasion, but I still believe that what we face is a single horror. If we can only figure out what it is, we might be able to defeat it. 

"And this is where your group comes in—-the horror has moved on from its initial point of entrance, but if you can explore the ruins in Sandal Market, perhaps you can find some sort of clue to tell us what it is we face. I cannot spare any of my Crows to aid you, for they are needed in keeping order in the streets, but if indeed you can find something… anything… about this monster from below, I will pay you handsomely: 1,000 gold for solid information, and twice again that amount for aiding in defeating the horror.”

The mayor, and in fact all the Crows in the room, all look expectantly to the gathered adventurers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 So with SK not interacting with me, SS21 not role-playing, and IVV & JS45 scarce, I am a bit frustrated. While I would like to RP, I appear to be alone with the GM on this.





Tyrien considers that the mission to get the Mayor to agree to the trade agreement was to earn trust in person, she feels that they have little choice but to use this opportunity.

"Sure, I guess we can help you."

With Kanli and Anaerion lost in thought since they arrived, Tyrien notices that Ausk continues to be struck dumb like he cannot even talk.  Looking to the grumpy man and Kitty, she shrugs. She proceeds to just look around and casually examine their surroundings.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]There's nothing to be done about the AFK situation, but as to the remaining characters, I think probably the only suggestion I have is to play the frustration a bit, though with the caveat that everyone realize it IS play. My thoughts: 

From what I'm gathering, SS21 conceives of Ausk as a taciturn sort. Looking at his background, I can see why: the character has been a slave and and outsider and now contends with 'voices' from his oracular nature. It's a perfectly valid personality, though it does present challenges in terms of inter-character interaction. However, I'm not sure if Tyrien has spent a lot of time trying to coax Ausk out of his shell. While he's clearly not the sort to insert himself into most conversations, and probably doesn't even consider that general comments to the group might be something for him to respond to, that doesn't mean an especially boistrous archer might not manage to convince him to engage more. 

Kalgor and Tyrien seem to be kind of built to be at odds. He's a naturally-secretive (he disguises his eidolon by default, after all), down-to-business sort from what I've seen. She's a bouncy, talkative naif. What they have in common is that both of them seem dead certain that theirs is the proper strategy for interacting with the world. From what I've seen, Tyrien seems to be just as dismissive of Kalgor's differing opinions on the 'right way' to do things as he is of hers. She's just more bubbly about it. 

As a gruff character, Kalgor would naturally be inclined to disengage from conflict. Does that put more weight on Tyrien to try to bridge the conflict? Perhaps, but then that's sort of the case with most social character types (which is different than a social class, as here I'm referencing personality types, not skill sets), of which Tyrien seems to be one. In other words, Kalgor and Tyrien are both being stubborn, but since Tyrien's the one who's interested in talking to folk, it might need to be Tyrien who acknowledges the conflict to work through and holds out an olive branch.

For now, though, I'd actually expect both Kalgor and Ausk to have at least some input, whether blind acceptance or further questions to get as much detail as possible before heading off. They _were_ just told there's something out there that can apparently swallow buildings from below; one assumes that might result in at least some mild concern and / or curiosity.    So, I'll hold a bit to give them a chance to ask / say whatever they wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 1, 2012)

*Kalgor*

"So it is a critter hunt then. Unknown size, unknown origin, unknown numbers, and unknown power other than it can tear down buildings.  Your bounty on it sounds reasonable, but it may need to grow a bit after we figure out a few of the unknowns."

"But first, honorable Mayor Yrehgg, we need to clear up a bit of work before taking on a new challenge. Signore Umberto sends his regards and us to finalize the negotiations that you have been carrying on with him over the last few months."  Turning to Anaerion, "If you would get out the papers?" Turning back to the mayor, "Protecting a business partner of House Gabbiano is something Signore would want us to do, once you are officially a business partner."

[sblock=actions]Considering js45 is AFK, we will just assume he pulls the papers from his handy haversack and presents them to the mayor.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I waited 12 hours to give the talkative one a chance to shine at talking.  But, she came back with "I guess so".  Oh well,  Kalgor steps in as the business man.

Kalgor is treating Tyrien as a 14 year old girl because that is the way she acts.  If she was older,(I know she is a half-elf, but they mature slow) he would probably tear into her and try to straighten her out.  But, as it is, he just rolls his eyes and tries to ignore the things that irritate him.

When Kalgor said "take us to the mayor" he was trying to satisfy our original mission.  The little brat of a girl didn't get the hint.  He spelled out the hint as clear as he could without saying in public "screw the peasants, we have other business" but she still didn't get the hint.  

His  ignoring her "your not the leader" is a deliberate attempt to make her  look like a little whiny brat who is of no consequence in the party.

As such, Kalgor is taking over as leader and letting the little girl look like the tag-along annoyance that she is. He walked in first to the manor house.   He paused a moment to give her the chance to stand out and talk, which is her profession, but she failed her first impression in front of the mayor.  No strength, no commitment in her voice.  A meek little 'maybe' is not how a hero should present themselves when facing a serious challenge.

Kalgor is going with "we can take on the unknown, but we are not cheap" but first we need to get the previous business concluded.  Our loyalties are to House Gabbiano and we will protect you in their name is the impression he is looking to give.  It preempts the mayor's "do this and I will sign afterwards" probable ploy.

All of the actions so far lead to an outsider's perception of the party as Kalgor as the leader, Tyrien the cooking wench and brat, the others as silent backup, some mystic, some brute force.  All loyal to Gabbiano.   If the _man_, apparently human, with two greatswords and a heavy bow is not the leader, we look weak.  Gabbiano, as a human house, would not put the half-orcs in charge, and the girl, not a chance.

The prestidigitation on the porch was deliberate.  He has majiks, and a big sword, and an animal companion.  Clearly a veteran and not a field hand on his first walkabout.  Someone worthy as a representative.

Seems perfect so far.  In other words, PM, continue being the whiny brat in character.  It is working perfectly in my opinion. 
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]My apologies, I am reading, and usually can post a little more than I was last week (which was just plain long). I'll try to do more, but between a somewhat erratic work schedule and job hunting (which after 3 months, is starting to get really, really frustrating), it's hard to keep pace with the more frequent posters, and I don't want to slow the game down overly much. Believe me, if I had more time and energy, I would be posting a lot more, trying to flesh out Ausk better.[/sblock]

Ausk listens quietly before responding with a bit of humor towards his companion, "That seems like a reasonable amount of pay for the challenge at hand, though as previous pay discussion have shown, others in our group tend to be a bit more finicky when it comes to money. I simply seek an opportunity to improve myself."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2012)

"You're ... Gabbiano's men?" Yrehgg says, clearly taken aback by the revelation. He fumbles a bit to process the information as Anaerion produces the contract. Then he looks about the room, a tad confused when a disembodied voice says softly "Very boring story, that," as the wizard hands the papers to the "ranger." 

On presentation, Yrehgg seems to find his composure. And a bit of ire. "He's this mercenary, is he? Gabbiano? To use my city's clear and present danger as leverage to finish off his trade agreement?" Yrehgg doesn't wait for an answer, holding up one hand to stave off objection as he waves the other for one of the Crows who guard him.

"Fetch Mistress Golthia," he says. The guardsman nods and heads for the front door, his boots echoing down the hallway. You hear the door creak open as the footsteps fall away. Yrehgg returns his attention to Kalgor, raising an eyebrow.

"I assume the good Signore will want everything done by the book. Danae Golthia is my Notary. With the downpour outside and the panicked whispers about the recent unpleasantness, I expect it will take my man a good hour to reach her, persuade her to venture forth into the streets, and get her back here in one piece. I don't suppose I can convince you to take a look down at the Sandal Market in the meantime? Perhaps if I give you my word to have your contract signed upon your return? There are plenty of witnesses to it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 2, 2012)

*Kalgor*

"No, Signore Gabbiano is a business man.  Since I am in his employ, yes, you can call _*me*_ the mercenary.  My job is to protect Gabbiano interests."

"We only heard of your problem when we arrived at the edge of town a few moments ago.  Unless you have used magic to call for help, I am assuming Signore Gabbiano has no knowledge of your current problems."

"_*I*_ chose the path of making you an official Gabbiano interest.  I am not one to abandon my duty because something more interesting or pressing presents its self.  Once the trade agreement is signed, I am serving him by protecting you.  You would not want one of your fine soldiers here to split their loyalties between you and someone else.  I have given you a path to proceed that does not ask that of us."

"I am not a forked tongued diplomat.  I am a protector.  I chose a simple path that benefits you and benefits us."

As to the notary, "Yes, Signore will want everything done by the book.  As to starting a preliminary investigation as to what troubles your city, we can do that."  Collecting back up the contract and handing it to Anaerion, "Put that back in the protected pocket for now.  We don't want it getting wet."  Turning back to the mayor, "How far is it to this Sandal Market?  We can spend a few minutes looking it over while the notary travels here. It may help define a few of those unknowns I spoke of earlier."

"Do you wish to lead us to the spot yourself, showing your townfolk your personal commitment and fortitude in this time of need?  It improves morale and calms fears if the mayor himself is seen dealing with the issue."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]I like developing a character's personality and interacting with the other players.  This is not going to happen for me in this game.  

SS21 doesn't have the time/energy to do the same, I knew this and never expected anything different.  The other two are not around to make up for it.

SK has no desire to be a friendly team player and I cannot tolerate the lack of consideration, respect, and basic politeness anymore.   This has been going through multiple games and OoC threads for over a year now. 

Since my talents are not appreciated, I should play with people who do enjoy my writing and character portrayal. 

Jkasen, it is too much to ask for you to choose between us, so please start writing an exit for Tyrien so I can return to the DWI.  Thanks and sorry.
[/sblock]Since no one else has an opinion and Kalgor ignores hers, Tyrien holds her tongue for most of the conversation with the Mayor.  Since Anaerion the others decided to let Kalgor do all the talking, she just sits there while the decisions are being made.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor has no reason to respect or hold Tyrien in high regard.  He puts up with her anyways.
1) She is just a girl he rescued only weeks earlier.
2) She has never out shined him in battle.
3) She is a bouncy, scatter brained and clueless.  She is also a brat when she doesn't get her way.
a) Sticking her tongue out when she doesn't like what is being said.
b) Not getting the *first* and *second* hint of "We want to go to the mayor to do our job".
c) Announcing our names to the rival house.
d) Begging for more money, and then being openly gleeful that she can go shoe shopping.
e) Insulting the guard by asking about the plague.
f) I'll help if there is treasure involved.
4) He knows she is a bard, because he has heard her sing, so, he let her go first talking to the mayor to shine at her profession.  Out came a meek "Sure, I guess we can help you." 

I assume all these actions are deliberate and intended.  That is perfectly fine.  PM wants to play that character, and that is *perfectly* fine.  SK has been keeping his comments in character positive, neutral, or "say nothing".   That is because out of character SK and PM fight like cats and dogs.  I am trying to be accommodating and let PM run with his character.  That character is making one mistake after another, and I am letting them slide. (or using them)

Most of the time when Kalgor chose not to bicker with her, it was because the bickering would be seen by witnesses who he did not want to know the reasons behind the bickering.  

If PM wants out, the perfect opportunity is for Tyrien to leave after the contracts are signed and she returns them to House Gabbiano while the rest of us save the town.  "Send the girl away while the men folk save the day."  That would fit with Kalgor's general attitude on life.

I want PM to stay in.  I think the character interaction has been going fine.  When there is not an audience that Kalgor wants to impress, Kalgor will do more bickering, grousing and growling at Tyrien.  If she starts shining at the things she is supposed to shine at, then he will give her some praise. 

At this point, Kalgor knows Tyrien well enough that he can count on her to make all the social faux pas mistakes, draw the annoyance of the NPCs while gaining some info, and then explain her actions away as "Sorry, she is just a girl." if the NPC gets seriously annoyed.  Our 'leader' didn't make the mistake, our 'tag along little girl' did.  The ruffled feathers are easier to smooth out that way.  She is useful that way, just enough, to put up with her.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 4, 2012)

Taking back the documents, Anaerion starts with his questions at once "Has anyone seen this creature?  Do we have some sort of details that we could use to identify what we are going to be looking for. Surly something that is strong enough to destroy buildings will at least be spotted by a citizen. And we might be able to come up with a counter measure easier when we know what sort of creature we are dealing with."

Once again, the disembodied voice says "Do you have any sort of guide book for the area?  Maybe this has happened before, and someone wrote down a story about it!  If not, I can start composing one myself. 'A band of adventures end up in town, where all of their buildings were falling down'


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The Gabbiano contract does provide a fairly easy 'out' for Tyrien, who can accompany the paperwork back to Venza. I'm sad to see players leave, but I also don't want people playing if they're not having any fun.  [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] , I can write Tyrien out before the first encounter if you still want to leave, at which point she would receive time awards plus the 'get the contract signed' monetary award. It's entirely up to you.[/sblock]

"I'll be sure to impart to Umberto the ... vigor with which his represtentatives protect his interests," Yrehgg responds to Kalgor. It's also clear he recognizes the implications of Kalgor's 'invitation' to lead the party. 

"I have a city avoiding panic by the thinnest of margins," Yrehgg says. "The reason I sent out the only Crow I could spare and one beleagered crier begging for adventurers was that all of our other resources are tied up trying to keep things under some semblance of control. While I would obviously love to march through the streets and declare the world safe by presenting Our Heroes, the fact of the matter is I'm already stretched to the breaking point coordinating the efforts across the city with my Crows. 

"Think of me as you will, but you'll have to be content with your current escort guiding you to the market, I'm afraid."

To Anaerion, Yrehgg is forced to shake his head. Whatever ravaged the buildings must be the size of a giant, judging by the damage it inflicted, but any witnesses thus far have been vague, to say the least. They say it was as if the structures were torn asunder from the inside. Those who claim to have seen it were hard-pressed to give any details, though I can't say if it somehow hid its massive self in shadow or was in some way invisible."

The mayor stops, a bit confused as the disembodied voice again speaks. 

"I ... no, I have to say we've no guide books on hand. Kostry Kopec doesn't make much on the tourist trade, as it were. There may be something at one of our local bookstores, I suppose, if they're open in the current state of nervousness."

[sblock=ooc]Welcome back, jackslate45. You may want to PM Satin Knights about spell learning he wanted to try out (or just check out upthread). Like I told him, it took a while for you guys to get here, so I think it's safe to assume you did some studying on the road.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 5, 2012)

OOC: Ya, I saw the post. I have no problem with helping Kalgor learn. We sorta talked about it before this massive project started, so I was aware of it. Too bad we just can't take on the rolls.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2012)

"Why thank you." taking the comment about talking to Umberto as a compliment. 

"If you have things you can do here, by all means do so.  Considering the danger, time should not be wasted on any front.   The eight of us will go investigate the damage and rubble.  We will try to return her in a little less than an hour, so as to arrive when the notary does.  At that time we should have a better of idea as to what troubles you face." 

Kalgor turns to leave, waiving the initial Crow towards the door.[sblock=intentions]Leaving the manor for the market if not stopped by the party or mayor.
Just to leave him confused, I am counting five humanoids, Gragnor, Malkovian and Alfred, even though Alfred doesn't talk much.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

Yrehgg nods, apparently unfazed by Kalgor's count. "Good luck to us all," he says gravely.

Your escort scurries from his position to make it to the front of the party again. He's much quieter this trip; his nervousness at the prospect of heading straight into the destruction is apparent. The rain continues unabated, yet even this can't coax the birds to land anywhere within Kostry Kopec so far as you can see through the downpour.

You're lead west down the hill, back into the tangles of the city. Right about the time you're fully and thoroughly soaked to the bone, your guide finally slows, calling back, "We're here. I'll get you through the officials and whatnot, then I've got to go track down that crier. Xarr knows what she's up to now there's no one to watch her."

The Sandal Market appears to have been a relatively thriving place, as there are droves of stalls and tents with signs that hawk just about every ware. However, at the moment, the place appears to be all but abandoned, save for a small crowd of Crows. Wide eyes stare out from the upper-story windows of the buildings bordering the market, but no one seems to speak. The only sound comes from the endless rain.

Your escort beckons you on to a barely-functional tent where the guard gather near a roped-off alley.

"Mayor found hisself some folk," your escort says to the female half-orc who is apparently in charge of the gathered troops. She looks up to you, raises an eyebrow for a momentary assessment, then holds out her hand.

"Rylidak Kel," she says by way of introduction. "You want a briefing first, or you lot already got your ducks in a row?"

[sblock=ooc]jackslate45, I had actually given SK a go ahead to roll once for each day between your move through the gate and arrival in Kostry Kopec if you'd like. I think it's only 2 or 3 rolls, but it seemed a decent compromise that still worked with the 'roll once a day' rule.

Am working out how I'm going to play Tyrien's exit. Not sure if you guys want to bring in a replacement or not. Mowgli and I thought the encounters were pretty tough. I'm thinking we can use the first encounter for you guys to test things out. It's the easiest one in the adventure, so if you find it challenging, I'll probably see if we can't find a fifth for you.

Edit: Looks like Tyrien will be sticking around. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Oops, got ninja'd & I am off to bed, unlikely to post again until Thursday.





[Sblock=OOC]Mostly what I dislike is being told I am repeatedly making "mistakes" as SK fails his RL diplomacy check and uses a tone that normally lacks respect, thus causing me to think he is an inconsiderate douche bag (whether that is true or not). His last OOC post being an exception to the norm, btw. 

Most of those "mistakes" listed are intentional and often designed to rub Kalgor the wrong way on purpose as SK said. Tyrien probably is long overdue for that dressing down from Kalgor. The only thing incorrect is thinking of Tyrien as a bard. She will be going arcane archer, leaving that one level as a footnote for the most part. Unlike some of my other characters with Diplomacy skill, she is not a face character, more color commentary instead.  Though if needed, she will use the Diplomacy skill if that's required and not shy away from NPC interaction.

However, what really ticks me off, is the repeated ignoring my posts like I had not written them at all.  That is not interaction to me.  Posting Kalgor glaring or even thinking something that acknowledges what he heard or saw is interaction, yet he can still be ignoring Tyrien. Big difference.  

I am using Kalgor as an example, because he is the most active player besides myself, leaving me no one else to play with while everyone else plays catch up and generally do not go back and post belated interactions after the scene moves on. 

Though she hasn't bothered interacting with Kitty lately, because of the ranger cover, it was also bothering me that Gragnor had no reaction either and he supposedly has his own personality.  Again, not even an acknowledgement of the posts directed at the eidolon, IIRC.

This is my issue.  I brought up before a few posts ago.

All it ever took or will take is a bit of courtesy OOC and I am happy player.  Since SK wants me to stay, I will stay. Assuming that my complaints are not being swept under the rug and ignored.

I should have my creativity back soon, I dislike posting garbage IC, but some days that is all I got. 

Btw, who's Malkovian?[/Sblock]Tyrien rises with the others and pulls out her bow once they are back outside.  If they are hunting big game, better to attack from distance.  The teenage half-elf has no desire to get close to something that might want to swallow her whole.

She looks at the Mayor, mouth briefly hanging open, poised to ask one or five questions.  But, with Kalgor already wanting to leave, she doesn't want to get left behind and just says, "See you later."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Edited my post that ninja'd yours, PM. Apologies on that score. 

I'm having a bit of a bumpy road when it comes to pace, since we have some super-regular posters, and others who are slower. I'm trying to get a decent feel for what's going to work, as I don't want folks to feel things are dragging OR that they've been left behind. The latter is probably the best reason why older posts might not be acknowledged by slower posters. I know I as a player often feel it's better to post something to move things forward if I've lagged behind, rather than drag folks back to a post several iterations gone, but obviously others' mileage varies.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 6, 2012)

OOC: Posting wise I am still up in the air. This is mostly due to the after effects of this month long project that had consumed all of my free time. I am sorry if it feels like Anaerion and Malkovian are not active, but I am trying. (Malkovian is Anaerion's intelligent item PM. He would have introduced himself by now, just that I never had the opportunity to write his introduction. Once again, I blame work. Just assume he has been introduced, since his nature would have prevented him from being quiet his long without an introduction.  And we cannot rewind time to two weeks ago. )

I very much enjoy the character interactions, but my biggest issue is I personally do not want to be posting full answers on a cell phone. While possible, I am trying to give Anaerion and Malkovian the correct respect that those two deserve. It's really hard to post though when the top two active posters in LPF are in your game, carrying on ahead. 

I know it is frustrating to be waiting on someone to post. However, until I see a change in work schedules, my posting will continue to be erratic. Despite how much I want to play in here all day, work has to come first.  At least I am not working all day and going home only to sleep anymore like I was, and that more than anything is a big reason why I have more free time.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ausk continues to watch quietly, playing the mostly silent guard, absorbing the conversation as he watches the crowd around him. When it comes time to leave, he politely thanks the mayor before taking up a post in the front of the party, his bill firmly in hand.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2012)

"Hello." as he shakes her hand.  "The mayor said something unknown is attacking.  Please brief us on any details you have.  We are quite capable in arrow, blade and spell."

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Kalgor is secretive and socially dense.  Not giving his name is on purpose.  If Kel presses the issue, Kalgor has a canned response prepared.

If PM wants Kalgor and Gragnor to grumble and growl more, I will accommodate.   And yes, I saw the character's mistakes as on purpose.  That is fine.  She was trying to annoy, and he was trying to look like an organized leader who doesn't give in to the little annoyances.  That is "when in public" where he is trying to impress.  Once we get out of site of soldiers and mayors, Grrrrr!  

As to pace, I work at a computer.  So, just tell me how slow you want me to go.  I am trying to wait so I am not the first post after a GM update each time.  The mayor's office called for one leader's voice, lay out the terms, and then move on so we don't haggle for a calendar month.  That is how I saw it.

JS: On Kalgor's character sheet, listed are the scrolls and spells from Anaerion's book Kalgor would like to learn.  He has inscription materials for 15 1st and 3 cantrips.  So, pick two spells, roll yourself.  And then Kalgor will roll afterwards with your +5 mentoring bonus.  Two each should cover the rest stops we have had so far.  Kalgor is already regretting not grabbing the Umbrella spell. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

*GM:*  I'm going to be trying to experiment with pace as we go, starting with moving back my response time to every 2 days (possibly 3 if a weekend falls in there). Hopefully that allows for a little more time for folks with less free time without stalling things out too much. If I wind up seeing a post from all the players sooner, I'll post a response sooner, but otherwise, I'll hold at least that long. 

So, FYI, you should see an update tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is more concerned about keeping her bowstring dry than chitchatting at the moment.  Following along behind the enigmatic Kanli, she waves to the staring people gawking at them.

She looks curiously at the bunched up Crows and remarks to he campanions from the rear of their procession, "Why are they standing around?  I thought the Mayor said they were too busy to hunt the creature."

"Has anyone actually seen this thing yet?" She calls from the back of the crowd of her companions as she keeps looking around. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 8, 2012)

Kanli bows to the half-orc. "I am Kanli, the Sanguine Prophet, and quite enchanted," he flirts. "The ducks appear to still be in disarray, but I suspect that they shall march against the frogs soon enough."









*OOC:*


I'll try to be more regular now. Back from travels!


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anaerion nods as the half orc, and once again the disembodied voice says "Oooh, I think he likes her." 

Anaerion smirks a little before asking Rylidak "I have the same question as our inquisitive friend here.  Have we seen this creature at anytime?  Even a simple description would help at this point.  Something that will give me time to research how to defeat this thing."

[sblock=Spells Prepared] Level 0:  Detect Magic,Read Magic,Acid Splash,Mending 
 Level 1:Mage Armor,Greasex2,Protection From Evil,Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web
Level 3:Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]

Attempting to learn: Unseen Servant (Auto Success with a +15), True strike (Need a 3)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







jkason said:


> I'm going to be trying to experiment with pace as we go, starting with moving back my response time to every 2 days (possibly 3 if a weekend falls in there). Hopefully that allows for a little more time for folks with less free time without stalling things out too much. If I wind up seeing a post from all the players sooner, I'll post a response sooner, but otherwise, I'll hold at least that long.



It is an art. 

You might try using two different types of updates.  Typically you have been posting multiple paragraph ones that often include scene advancement.   But, short replies to questions from one character usually don't need to wait for everyone to have chimed in.

Typically, no one will begrudge the DM to post once per day. That is about right when you have 2-3 players that can post that often. With groups this size, I would not post more than once a day unless there are special circumstances (where an NPC and a PC need to exchange multiple conversation snippets before anyone else can really post).

Posts advancing a scene are the type of updates that can ruffle people's feathers when they don't get a chance to participate or react while the DM and another character have 2-3 exchanges.  They don't often need to even be once every 2 days depending on the character interaction.

You might even try adding an OOC comment about your intentions or who you are waiting to give a chance to post before advancing the scene.  For example, I would post a brief conversational reply to the greetings and answer the simple questions.  Then include an OOC comment that you are giving SS21 a chance to post again before moving things forward giving the full data dump.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Playing a bit with the order of things for what I think will be better flow.[/sblock]

Rylidak stumbles a moment at Kanli's introduction. Her expression is a mix of flattered embarrassment and genuine confusion. 

"I ... well met, Kanli," she finally says, then looks to the others, adding a bemused, "Is he putting me on?" She shakes her head and raises her hand to stop any answer. 

Even as the half-orc Crow is trying to sort out how she should take Kanli's pronouncements, she catches Tyrien's string of inquiry, and her amused confusion falls away. She responds with a far more official face as she responds, "At the moment, we're taking a very small rest after a very long morning of looking for our dead," she says a bit tersely. Rylidak steps aside and gestures for the Crows gathered to clear the line of sight. Sure enough, benches under the tent have three human-sized forms covered with tarps.

"We still haven't found Cecili -- er, Commander Syrianna." she says. The rain makes it hard to tell, but the hardened half-orc definitely seems to show signs of grief at the mention of the name. Or perhaps it's just exhaustion, if this group has been digging for bodies since the crack of dawn.

The Crow shakes her head again, clearing it, and addresses the group.

"I got next to nothing on what this thing looks like, but what we do know we got from old Garrett." she gestures to where two Crows stand guard with an agitated, elderly dwarf. The guards bring him to Rylidak, who nods toward the party.

"Garrett here is the one called the Crows in the first place. Garrett, you wanted action from the mayor? Here it is. You tell these folk what you told me, yeah?"

Garrett's eyes widen a bit as he takes in the party, but then he launches directly into his tale, speaking quickly from a mix of what seems to be fear and excitement: 

“So, the Sandal's always up 'fore the sun. Stalls all set up at least two hours afore there's any light. Only today, was alla sudden a terrible something come crashing out of Marshan’s house." Here he points into the alley. "Awful lot of screams, whole house shook like it were bein' crushed by big hand or foot. I ran for the watch, but by the time we come back, was all quiet. Wasn’t more'n a few heartbeats after the guards went in, though, that the shaking and the screaming started up again. Some of 'em ran back into the street only to get scooped inna air and crushed, and still I couldn't make out nothin' but shadows an' air. House has been quiet ever since.”

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> As to pace, I work at a computer.  So, just tell me how slow you want me to go.  I am trying to wait so I am not the first post after a GM update each time.  The mayor's office called for one leader's voice, lay out the terms, and then move on so we don't haggle for a calendar month.  That is how I saw it.




I don't think you should neccessarily feel you have to slow down your response speed, just so long as you realize I'm probably going to delay mine. I think that's probably a better pace-control than asking folk not to post when they have the opportunity (since you never know when you'll suddenly lose the opportunity, as it were). 



perrinmiller said:


> Typically you have been posting multiple paragraph ones that often include scene advancement.   But, short replies to questions from one character usually don't need to wait for everyone to have chimed in.




In most cases, it's seemed to me that the responses people were asking for called for the longer posts, especially since there's been a fair amount of 'tell us everything you know,' by way of questions. I'm not sure how to answer that without a bit of an infodump.  

But, yes, if I'm online when more innocuous inquiries happen, I'll probably try to respond to them. That gets a bit more complicated when someone's asked questions first which are of the longer variety, but if you guys can bear with me, I should be able to get a feel for what's going to work in hopefully short order. This group is very different in pace and style than the foursome I had in Distant Relations, so I'm having to figure out the intricacies as with any new group.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2012)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"So, big, unknown and nasty.  Doesn't give us much to go on.  Looks like we are going to have to bait and skewer it.  Someone is going to have to play the bait while the rest of us ready bows, crossbows and spells."

"Any volunteers?"  as even the crickets become quiet.

Looking around at all the Crows in the room for show before turning his gaze down to the panther.  "Come on, raise that paw."

"But, but the hangoverr is nassty!" comes from the panther.

"Who else can do it?  Am I looking at the one who danced with a shadow and didn't get hurt?  Am I looking at an immortal?  I can't send Chuckles in there.  That hyena would laugh at you for months.  And even _*I *_could swat him down with one blow."

"Allrrright.  But I get a whole piglet for dinner when I get back."  Looking around at the company he is keeping, "Oopss!  Lamb, yeah, a whole lamb!"

"I am sure we can find you one later."

Turning back to the Crows, "We have a volunteer to taunt the beast out into the light!"

Addressing Rylidak directly, "How many archers can you muster for an ambush?  The girl is probably our best archer.  We should probably use everyone that can draw a bow.  Do you have any casters at your disposal?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 9, 2012)

"What can you tell us about Marshen or the layout of this house?" With the formal business getting closer at hand, Ausk seems to getting more alert to the situation, clearly more interested in specific tactical information than the higher level politics they had been dealing with up to this point.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien perks up at Kalgor's mention of her being their best archer.  She remarks quietly to her companions nearby, "I certainly hope that is true.  Though, I did get a belt to improve my aiming after that poor performance against those skeletons back in the crypt."

Edging closer she asks, "Did anyone approach the ruined without going in and get eaten?"

"Kitty, you are brave but I hope whatever it is doesn't just swallow you up." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2012)

Rylidak stutters a moment as Kalgor decides to set up a full scale assault. 

"There's just who's here," she says, regaining her composure, pointing to the exhausted quartet of guards standing near the covered corpses. "If I could get a full regiment to tear into that place, the mayor wouldn't have needed to hire this job out.

"I'm not sure there are a lot of good spots for sniping down the alley, though," she says, and points down past the rope cordon. "But you're welcome to take a look. We'll do what we can."

To Ausk she shakes her head. 

"Can't say as Old Man Marshan seems to have been very popular 'round here from what we gathered in interviews," Rylidak says.

"Bah," Garrett, who still mills about, interjects. Rylidak rolls her eyes.

"Moved in quite a few years ago, he did, and started renovating the old place. Been abandoned for long as I've been around before that. But even though he were right here, kept to hisself, didn't he? Didn't want much o' nothing to do with business in the Sandal." Garrett's tone, and his spitting on the ground, makes it clear he saw this behavior as a clear insult.

"Most of the locals seem to think he was a retired adventurer, probably living off his old dungeon dives or what have you. Though we can't find anyone who had much of any kind of conversation with him, and no one who can say he or she was actually invited in."

"He did have visitors, though," Garrett chimes in again. He leans in, his voice going low and conspiratorial. "Always after dark, and always left afore sunup. But they's like him, never saw one very good, nor did I talk to a single one, did I?"

It's around then that Tyrien makes her inquiry. Rylidak shrugs.

"We've been through the outlying rubble, which was thick enough. It's how we found this lot," she gestures behind her to the covered bodies. "We'd just managed to clear out the entrance to the place when we took our first break. So, none of us have been in yet, but we've been pretty close and so far stayed in one piece."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 10, 2012)

"Therre arre sshadowss in itss mouth I can esscape thrrough."

Pointing to the ones laid out on the benches, "And who are these unfortunate souls?  Normally friendly townfolk or mysterious strangers who hide from the sun?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks curiously at the panther and moves closer to skirch him behind the ears.

She wonders aloud, "Does Kitty have some powers that we don't know about?  Sounds like he can walk the shadows." 

Straightening back up, the archer adjusts her armor a bit.  There was a bit of chaffing on her left breast that was annoying and she doesn't want that disrupting her concentration when it comes to shooting arrows.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Pointing to the ones laid out on the benches, "And who are these unfortunate souls?  Normally friendly townfolk or mysterious strangers who hide from the sun?"




"Bit of both, sadly," Rylidak says. "Two homeless thugs we know to make their homes 'round here. Probably picked the wrong alley to crash in last night. Then, one of our own." She nods to the Crows, and they pull back the sheets covering the corpses, revealing the grim remains of the early morning's attack:

The first body has been all but literally flattened in at the chest and face. The second lies at an unnatural angle that suggests that at least one of his many injuries was having his spine snapped in two. The lower jaw appears to be missing from this man.

The third body, as Rylidak said, wears the colors you've come to associate with the Crows. While the first two bodies are in a greusome state, the third has clearly suffered even worse. His feet look wrong; it only takes a moment for you to realize it's because he's been twisted all the way around at the waist; he looks as if he were wrung like a knotted rag. The friction of removing his covering also knocked his arm off the bench, and as it falls it  flops like tentacle; whatever bones were there have clearly been pulverized. His chain shirt and sword are twisted like the rest of his body—whatever did this to the man was incredibly strong. Most of the poor soul's face is gone in a bloody mess.

"We think our man may have been the one that this ... whatever it was ... used to paint the ... glyph, I suppose you'd call it, on the wall opposite Marshan's house down the alley." Rylidak waves quickly for the men to re-cover the bodies, though she makes no move to resist anyone who decides to once again pull the sheets back.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anaerion's stomache, after dealing with the undead and the swarms, was strong enough for the revelation of the bodies.  However, Anaerion still flinched at the sight of the mangled bodies.

Thankfully, Anaerion was able to quickly recover himself and explain to Tyrian "I am guessing the kitty will be invisible more so than walking the shadows.  However, if he _can_ move through the shadows, I would be very interested in how that happens."

The disembodied voice of the party continues with "Although, I am technically invisible, so he has a long way to go.  But, did you know that shadows can sap your strength if your not careful?  You never know what is going to pop out at you!"

Looking back at the half orc Anaerion inquires "You mentioned a glyph on the wall.  Is it anything you have seen before? If I have a look at it, I might be able to recall something about it."


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

Rylidak shows some confusion at the disembodied voice, but shrugs it off; It's been that kind of day. To Anaerion's question, she shakes her head. 

"Some kind of spiral-shaped something or other, but nothing I recognize, at least," she says.

"As for taking a look, be my guest," she says, pointing to the roped off alley, down which the remains of Marshan's home, and the glyph, presumably lie.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien has seen enough and grits her teeth to keep from retching at the sight of the mangled body.

"Ulp. Ah, I am glad to be an archer so I don't have to get close to whatever did that." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2012)

"I keepss my ssecrretss quiet", grinning at the girl.

"We will get to the glyph in a bit."  Kalgor goes over to the bodies for a second look.  Casting Detect Magic, he gives each body a thorough look over.  Picking up the twisted blade, he examines the material and its strength.  He also looks for traces of blood on the blade.  Holding it low, "Sniff."  Lifting the sheets for better access for the cat, "Them too."  Conferring telepathically, _"Nothing other than human blood?"  __"_____."_
[sblock=Suspicions]Looking for something other than human blood if it grabbed and crushed a long blade with the man.  Expecting to find none. Take 20 Perceptions = 28, 30 vs human and 34. Gragnor doesn't have scent, but still a better nose than an aasmimar.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

[sblock=Gragnor / Kalgor]Neither the ranger nor his eidolon can find anything non-human in the blood of the mangled corpses, even on the weapon blade. Either the creature suffered no harm from the edge, or it doesn't bleed.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 13, 2012)

"It didn't bleed.  So, we either have invisible elementals, invisible constructs or force spells higher than I can cast at work here." (failed to identify)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ausk frowns slightly, not being able to add too much to the investigation. As usual, he turns to his "mentors" to see if they can explain anything the party has heard thus far.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> Ausk frowns slightly, not being able to add too much to the investigation. As usual, he turns to his "mentors" to see if they can explain anything the party has heard thus far.




[sblock=Ausk]The voices whisper excitedly about the possible meanings of a spiral glyph, but cannot come to a consensus about it without seeing it.[/sblock]

[sblock=all]I'm not sure if folks still have more questions or not. Let me know if I missed something. At the moment, Anaerion's expressed interest in seeing the glyph/rune. Kalgor's thrown out a plan involving using his eidolon to go monster fishing, possibly making use of the gathered guards. Let me know when you guys have settled on a course of action. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien isn't very good at investigating, having limited knowledge of most things.  She is still young and not very worldly yet.

"Do you think it might be some sort of aberration?" 

As they continue to investigate and get closer to the danger zone, the half-elven archer nocks an arrow to her longbow to be wary of the monster's appearance.  She have expects the beast to just rise out of the earth and start swallowing them whole.

Knowledge Dungeoneering (1d20+5=15)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 14, 2012)

"Perhaps we should investigate this rune further before attempting anything else. It may give us a clue as to what we are dealing with. which right now is something we lack rather noticably."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2012)

*Kalgor*

Sighing, "Most aberrations would bleed.  And that sword is too mangled to not cause damage."

After taking time to put the sheets back in an respectable fashion, he spends a bit of time casting some protection for the panther.   "OK.  Lets go see what that glyph is."   Kalgor walks out of the tent, expecting one of the crows to follow along to show where the glyph is.

[sblock=actions]Cast Mage Armor on Gragnor.  Got the other two learning rolls out of the way for now, even though they are not in the current memorized list.  Succeeded on all three rolls.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human
             STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Precise Strike


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor (3.0 hrs left) 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Acrobatics +18, Init +4, Evasion, Precise Strike
Effects: Precise Strike [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

"Agreed.  Let us check that next." Anaerion said, thinking more on what the implications of Tyrian's guess is.  _If the creature did not bleed from conventional weaponry, maybe something magical will help?_

[sblock=jkason]
Which Know roll is needed here?  Anaerion's got Aracne, Local, Dungeonerring, Religion, Planes, and Nature.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock=jackslate45]For identifying the rune, you'll want Know: Religion.

If you're asking about identifying the creature based on the available evidence, roll any and all Know skills you want. I'm nice, but not nice enough to go narrowing things down for you by telling you what category it falls in. [/sblock]

[sblock=Tyrien]Tyrien's examination of the bodies is sadly inconclusive. Whatever killed these men, it appears she hasn't enough skill to identify it by the wounds it inflicted.[/sblock]

When the party has indicated its readiness, Rylidak tilts her head, cracking her neck, then nods and leads them past the rope cordon and into the alley.

The side of a single-story wooden house has collapsed outward into the alley. The mass of garbage suggests, though, that the alley was something of an obstacle course even before the pre-dawn attack. The roofs provide some shelter from the rain, which is a mixed blessing. The party gains some level of relief from the downpour, but the lack of rushing water has left swaths of blood and gore on several parts of the walls. The hideous smell wafting out of the ruined building is as unplacable as it is stomachturning.

After picking your way through rubble and garbage, the group looks up as Rylidak points at the largest remaining gore: a huge spiral-shaped smear of blood on the wall opposite the partially collapsed building. The ominous rune rises high along the wall, and as you look, you realize bits of flesh are mixed in, torn from the poor soul as he was apparently used like some kind of greusome paint brush.

[sblock=Ausk]As Ausk looks upon the spiral, the conflicting theories of the mentors fall away. The chittering and discussion stop, and the half-orc hears nothing at all from them for a moment. Then, as one, their voices echo in his mind, carrrying with them fear:

_The Dark Tapestry_ 









*OOC:*


I went ahead and used your previous Know roll for this, since it was just a short walk away. Go ahead and read the sblock for making a Know: Religion DC 20 check





[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I'm going to go ahead and post all possible results on this, and trust that you'll either only read what your check supports, or at the very least keep OOC knowledge separate from IC knowledge and actions.     

[sblock=Know: Religion DC 20]This strange symbol is associated with both magical portals and the Dark Tapestry, the dark region between the stars where ancient gods are said to dwell. Such beings were once worshipped by the Old Cults, though such religions have long since vanished. Or, at least, you thought they had.[sblock=Know: Religion DC 30]This spiral is one of many symbols tied to a specific one of the alien gods of the Dark Tapestry. Known as Yog-Sothoth, it is an entity associated with gates, portals, time, and space.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: I'l wait till Anaerion has more info then.

Anaerion's mouth dropped once he realized the implications of the symbol. He stood silent, simply looking in horror. 

The disembodied voice says "Oh, that cannot be good. He is so going to throw up in 3,2,". 

And as the voice confirmed, Anaerion stomach got the better of him, and he moved over to the side to avoid splattering everyone with his breakfast.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is startled by the mage's upchucking.

"Ack! What's wrong Anaerion?  Was it something you...  Oh no! It is not the... plague?" 

She whispers that last word, fearing that it might be confirmed.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2012)

"The plague would be easier to deal with than this, quite frankly. That, at least, usually has it's origins here on this world. Ancient gods and old cults tend to be more problematic in that you can attack a single instance and erase it, but the underlying source remains beyond the reach of this world."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

Meekly, Anaerion looked up from the ground to Tyrian, shaking his head. "No fear, I have not contracted the plague. I just came to a startling revaluation was all."

Anaerion nods nods at Ausks assessment, before standing up and wiping the vomit from his face before continuing. "That symbol refers to The Dark Tapestry, a pantheon of old Gods worshiped long ago. The fact that it is reappearing here is not a good sign "


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2012)

"Well, at least they were nice enough to sign their work.  If you know who they are, that gives a lead on how to fight them.   I have never seen the symbol before."


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

"You already know more than we do, then," Rylidak says, looking to the wizard who's revelation cost him his lunch with some concern.

"We've not found anything else other than the bodies out here. But that's where we think it came out of. No more activity from there since we arrived a few hours ago. At least, no more out here." The half-orc points to the collapsed wall that leads into Marshan's home.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien frown in consternation at what she is being told.

"So this creature has ties to a ancient and evil religion.  That's just great.  This creature probably reeks of death and brimstone, needs cold iron weapons to even harm it, and will be really, really, really ugly." 

The archeress is remembering a battle awhile ago where her bow was useless and all thy could do was wave a torch at the threat.  She is hoping that this is not one of those similar circumstances once more.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2012)

"Well, it is almost time to get back to the mayor.  This looks to be a difficult job, but we should be able to handle it."  Looking down at the cat, "Go sneak in there are take a peek.  I expect you will find a hole leading to a tunnel."  "But..."  "You *are* the sneaky one mr. immortal.  We won't be going in until we get the mayor's approval.  It is just best to confirm where we will be going." "But..."  "Here is some extra protection." Kalgor casts and touches the kitty.  "I will be ready if you yelp.  Go." "Grrrrr."

Gragnor sneaks into the building, winding through the rubble...

[sblock=action] Kalgor casts Shield on Gragnor through Share Spells.
Gragnor moving stealthfully to peek inside, 
Kalgor, bow in hand, arrow nocked, but bow lowered if cat runs out.  
Also readying with the free hand a dismissal of Gragnor if he gets bit/hit/chomped/mangled/swallowed.
In other words, dismissal readied, weapon bow in hand, but not wielded.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human
              STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Precise Strike


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *29* with Mage Armor (2.9 hrs left), Shield (29 rounds) 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Acrobatics +18, Init +4, Evasion, Precise Strike
Effects: Precise Strike, Mage Armor, Shield[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anaerion says nothing, still recovering from the wooziness. 

The disembodied voice says "Good luck down there kitty!  We will be down soon to explore as well!  Let us know what you find!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

"I smell a lot of bad things down here, but no brimstone," Rylidak offers to Tyrien, "though you lot probably know a lot more about things like this than I do."

Gragnor reluctantly picks his way into the collapsed house, entering through what's left of the front door, and relaying what he finds to Kalgor via telepathic link.

[sblock=telepathic link to Kalgor]"I think this was a living room, boss, but boy, is this place a trash heap now. There's broken furniture and ... boss, there's body parts. Enough to make more than one person, but there's no blood. Like, anywhere. Just slime. Man, this stuff is nasty, it smells like ... Oh, oh hells I think I'm gonna--"

Kalgor feels a wave of nausea through the telepathic link, then a much woozier telepathic 'voice' continues.

"Well, Anaerion's not alone in the puking now, at least. Seriously, boss, this stuff is awful."

        *GM:*  Gragnor failed a save and is currently Sickened     [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 19, 2012)

Relaying the news, "A couple more dead bodies inside.  Anaerion isn't the only one needing a new lunch." Telepathically and out loud so the rest can hear, "Don't touch the slime.  Continue searching. We need to know where they or it escaped to."

[sblock=Request]Can we get a rough size of the building or maybe a map?  A 20x20 shack with a wall missing wouldn't take long to search.  But, a mansion with many rooms could tie us up for a while.  Especially if the doorknobs are smooth and round. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Map attached showing what Gragnor's seen so far. Will do descriptive update of continued search later, but clearly it's not a mansion.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anaerion thinks for a little bit, before saying outloud "Slime?  Well, if it is an extra-planar blob of something, I guess that works.  Somehow I doubt that.  But, I can safely rule out undead creature.  Still leaves an abomination or extra planar creature."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2012)

"We need to find it and deal with it, whatever it is, as well as anyone who was responsible for bringing it here." Ausk is starting to get a little twitchy, never being one for lengthy investigations, and less so when there is a known danger at the end of it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs and replies ruefully to Rylidak, "No experience with brimstone and demons myself. But, I hope we can handle it."

Remarking to Anaerion and Ausk, "I, for one, am glad if it is not undead.  But, demons or devils are not very pleasant sounding either."

"I certainly would like to keep my soul.  It is such a young and lovely soul, I would hate to be without it." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

"I agree. It would be a sad day when such a pretty thing loses their soul."

Anaerion blushes scarlet as the disembodied voice compliments Tyrian fervently. He opens his mouth rapidly trying to say something, but nothing comes out.


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2012)

At the mention of losing souls, Rylidak seems to shudder a moment, though she otherwise maintains her composure. 

"If something has devoured my -- devoured Commander Syrianna's soul, I'll beg you all to send it back to whatever hell spawned it with no shortage of prejudice," the half-orc says.

Meanwhile, Kalgor listens mentally as Gragnor continues his search despite his nearly-overwhemling fit of nausea.

[sblock=Kalgor via telepathy]"Fine, I'll keep--urp--keep searching. No touching the slime. Got it. Moving east first....

"Okay, looks like next room was some kinda parlor. I think that's the front door, actually. Huh. Still locked, but who needs a door when the walls blown out, right? Anyway, pretty much a mess like the other room. Looks like there was a fireplace. And books. This guy liked books. Doesn't smell any better in here.

"Now south. Huh. If that smashed up wood was a bed frame, looks like this is where the guy slept. And read. Yeesh, half bedroom, half library. Definite bookworm, this one. Even more of the things in the wreck 'round here. And ... yuck. Slime here's really dark, like, some kind of ... just a sec."

Kalgor feels another wave of nausea, and the mental 'hiccup' he now recognizes as Gragnor throwing up.

"I'm breathing right in your face when I get out of here for this, you know," comes the grumble. "Right. So, lots and lots of books, nasty tar-slime and--"

There's a charge of adrenaline along the link.

"There's a doorway all burst apart here, leads to a stairway and a bunch more, dried-looking slime all over the place. Couldn't tell ya if the thing left it coming or going. Speaking of ... am I? Going? Down there?"[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 20, 2012)

Telepathically, _"No. Come back out.  We have enough information to force the mayor to sign the papers to get our first job done."_

Gragnor sneaks back out of the house and comes sauntering up to his master preparing to share the indignities he has suffered.  But, his master is ready.  With a little casting, a fluffy ball appears in Kalgor's hands.  He throws it at the approaching cat to have it burst into a cloud of lilac petals.  Then with another flick of his fingers, the cloud is swept away by a cleansing breeze. 

The cat finally gets to the party, "It stinks in ttherre. Many books. SSlime everrywerre.  Stairrs lead down."

Turning to Rylidak, "As I thought, an underground hunt.  We have some details to iron out with the mayor before we go in.  Guard the building and we will be back shortly.  By the way, is there a magic supply shop in the area?  Specialized tools can make an underground hunt easier."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks around and replies to the air, "Why thank you, Anaer-... er, are you throwing your voice again?  Or is that your soul talking and comparing notes with mine."

"Dammit, when's my soul going to talk? Hel-LO! You listening?"

She looks up in the air expecting another disembodied voice to talk.  Then shrugs when no other is forthcoming.

Seeing Kitty is back and Kalgor mentions needing supplies, Tyrien asks, "Do you think I should get some cold iron arrows?  I already have silver.  Ooo, maybe we can get some blessed ones.  Or will they be too expensive?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2012)

Upon exiting the building, Gragnor's stomach quickly settles 

[sblock=ooc]Gragnor is no longer sickened[/sblock]

To Kalgor's request, Rylidak nods grimly. "We'll see about recovering the bodies your companion found, and hopefully word of all this stays under control while you're cutting through whatever red tape it is needs cutting.

"As to shops, I hear folk talk about this Pearl place. Mayor ought to be able to point you to it. I've never had the funds to worry about that sort of thing, myself."

The half-orc raises her eyebrow a bit as the half-elf appears to try to converse with her own spirit, then shrugs. "Couldn't tell you what all that specialized stuff costs. I've had to make due with standard issue during my tenure."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2012)

The disembodies voice sighs before saying "I have heard that if you cut off your own.."_ "PLEASE do not give her any ideas Mal."_ Anaerion says sharply in Draconic, hoping that Tyrian still did not understand the language yet.

Looking apologetic at Tyrian he says "While having your own..soul talk is convenient, there are times when you wish it would be quiet.  Besides, you are already talkative enough for both you and your soul, I think your soul would get jealous."

" As for Cold Iron Arrows, as we have no idea what this creature is yet, I think it would be best to err on the side of caution.  We still should have enough time to explore this area before needing rest."

Mal whispers something only Anaerion seems to hear.  Anaerion's reply is a simple sigh.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2012)

To Rylidak, "OK, as they say, hold the fort here, and we will be back in a little while."  Kalgor turns and leaves towards the mayor's office.  Muttering to himself, _"Hope the mayor and old crone are ready to finish out this business.  Only dwarves and kobolds should have to be chasing through tunnels."_  Gragnor follows.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien listens attentively to the mage and his soul, "I see, no need to have any jealousy in my own head. Can you see your soul?  What's it look like?"

She continues chatting while they walk back towards the mayor's home.

"I know we are not sure what we might find either, but cold iron cannot hurt to have.  Probably a few specialty alchemical items might be worth having as well.  Remember those swarms of bats?"

"I have some holy water, but no acid, alchemical fire or that cold substance... liquid ice?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]There should still be time to work out particulars in this scene, after it, or if you prefer you can do some 'time shifted' discussion back during your transit. Not trying to cut short planning dialogue, but didn't want you guys stuck in transit too long, and figured you may want to get further input from the mayor before any shopping attempts[/sblock] 

Rylidak nods grimly, returning to the gathered Crows with the party. She yanks your original escort away from his nervous conversation with one of the others, saying, "Get them back in one piece, will you? Last thing I want is having to explain to the mayor how his new hires managed to get lost in the tangles."

The young Crow nods, and gestures for you all to follow. The wet walk back is no more pleasant than the one to the site of the carnage. And this time, it's literally all uphill. 

You arrive, drenched to the bone, back at the awning, where the guard give you a moment to use your magical cleaning as much as you desire before you're escorted back into the great hall. The mayor stands with a couple of tense-looking Crows, his own expression tight with worry. When he sees you, he quickly mutters the last of his orders, and the soldiers bow their heads quickly and hurry off to do their duties. 

"You're back. And in one piece," Yrehgg says with clear relief and more than a touch of desperation. "Tell me you have something. I'm not sure how much longer my people are going to be able to counteract rumor and assuage fear."


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 23, 2012)

*Kalgor*

"Well, the things we know for sure, you have a pile of rubble where the wall of the building was and a stairwell leading down.  The house owner was getting mysterious visitors who only visited at night.  The blood on the wall was in the shape of an ancient glyph of one of the old cults. And what ever did the attack left behind no blood of its own.  The stench left behind is so foul, no one will be able to keep their lunch down."

Pausing to let the mayor digest that, then continuing "So, not sure what it is, but pretty sure we have to chase it underground and kill it or them now. My suspicion is spell slingers with the power to summon beasts.  If left alone, it or they will eventually have the power to destroy your whole city.  Rylidak said you have an outpost of the Pearl here.  I intend to get a few more supplies there and then go in. But first, lets get Signore Gabbiano's business finalized, then we can proceed on trying to save your city."


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2012)

Yrehgg blanches at mention of ancient cults bringing his city to the same rubble as the home you describe. He takes a moment to regain his composure as he moves toward his desk.

"I … yes. We're still waiting on Madame Golthia--" he begins, but just then a loud squeal issues from the front hallway, and a plump, speckled, pot-bellied pig comes charging into the room. It runs a quick circle in place, and even hops a bit, snorting. 

A second snorting noise follows down the hall with a heavy gait, and a disheveled, dark-skinned, plump older woman appears as the source. The pig begins to back away, but before it gets anywhere, the iron-gray mass of hair on the woman's head suddenly seems to come to life. It whips out, snatching the pig by the collar, and pulls him to her side as the woman snorts something angrily. 

Then the battle of wills appears to be over, as the pig sits quietly at the old woman's side. It's only then that she seems to see the small crowd which has gathered for the conflict. She glares back down at the pig, gives a short snort, then looks up with a genteel grin. Her hair releases the collar and quickly twists itself into place in an elegant arrangement. A quick cantrip sorts the dampness in her clothes, as well.

In the awkward silence, the woman sedately bows her head to the Mayor.

"You sent for me, Mayor?" she asks, her composed tone and bearing giving no indication of the chaos which she so recently brought into the room. 

The mayor opens his mouth, gesturing as if to say something about the nature of her entrance, but an arched eyebrow from the woman seems to bring him up short.

"Ah, yes. Danae Golthia, allow me to introduce these fine representatives of a Venzan house. We have need of your services as a notary to sign some papers."

"You brought me out in the midst of this chaos for trade business?" she says coldly. She glares at the party, her hair seeming to writhe a moment.

"These are adventurers, you see," Yrehgg quickly continues. "They've agreed to help us with this current … situation. We just need to finish their original business to avoid … distraction?"

Golthia looks you over, one by one. When she's done, she looks down to the pig, which you realize was similarly assessing you. He gives a short snort and lies down with a sigh.

"If you say so, Kantowitz," the old woman says with a shrug, then returns her attention to the mayor. She waves her hand in a beckoning gesture. "All right, then. Where are these papers. Let's get this nonsense done, shall we?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2012)

"Lamb, definitely lamb."  the cat mutters.

"Anaerion, if you could dig out the papers please."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2012)

"My dear Tyrien, if there is ever a way to show you what I look like, I would gladly show it to you in a heartbeat.  However, the only thing I can do is converse with you.  For now." The disembodied voice says.

Anaerion answers Tyrien's other questions with "You are correct about the alchemical gear.  We have little in the way of stopping such a swarm again.  However, I do know that Kalgor has purchased a simple spell that both he can I can learn to allow easy combustion of a large number of creatures.  However, it is always good to have back up."
----------------------------------------
Anaerion reaches back into his backpack, and as he appears to throw it out of his hand.  However, instead of scattering everywhere, the package of paper starts to float all the way over to the mayor.  It stops withing grabbing reach, and it waits to be grabbed by either the mayor or the woman to grab.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien thanks the mage and his soul for the information and resolves to get some more alchemical items once they go shopping.

After seeing the woman with the pig, she is curious and approaches the gruff woman, "Do you always take the piggy with you?  What's his name?"

Hands on her knees she introduces herself to the pig first, then the woman while Anaerion is rummaging around for the documents.

"I am Tyrien, the archer.  What's your name, Piggy?  Ma'am, that's a neat trick with the hair.  How'd you get it to do that?  "

        *GM:*  Sorry, I was busy this weekend and gaffed off EnWorld.     [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ausk watches quietly, amused at the sheer variety of people that inhabited the world.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2012)

Golthia raises an eyebrow a moment and looks to the mayor as Tyrien introduces herself and launches into her questions. Yrehgg merely shrugs. The elder woman returns the gesture, then says patiently, "Kantowitz is my familiar, miss. He cannot speak to any save me without the proper spell. Though, really, I suspect it's best that way. He's quite the chatterbox."  You could swear the pig actually glares at the notary as she says this.

"As to the hair, it is a gift granted me by the patron power which bonded me to Kantowitz in the first place. If you'll excuse me a moment, though?"

By now Anaerion has floated the papers to Yrehgg's desk, where the mayor gingerly takes them from the air, slightly tentative that his grip might come into contact with some invisible creature holding them. Golthia crosses to him as he breaks the Gabbiano seal and quickly skims the legal document, ostensibly verifying its contents. Kantowitz stays where he is, rubbing up against Tyrien's leg almost like a cat seeking attention, then sitting and looking up expectantly. 

With a quick nod, the mayor reaches for his quill as the notary stands over his shoulder. He signs on each relevant line, then passes the document to Golthia. She, too, adds her signature and seal. She nods to the mayor when she's finished, and he seals the document again, this time with that of his own office, then holds it forth before him a bit awkwardly, as if he's trying to hand it to someone he can't see.

"That should be your Gabbiano business taken care of, yes?" he says.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2012)

*Kalgor*

Stepping forward to take the papers, "Yes, thank you, both of you.  And I am sure Signore Gabbiano would thank you graciously as well."  Turning to Anaerion, "Tuck these away."  Back to his hosts, "Now, I can think of two things left before we go hunting.  One, do you have a map of any caverns or catacombs below this city?  And second, where would this outpost of the Mystic Pearl be?  I intend to get extra climbing gear and protections before going underground."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2012)

Grabbing the papers, Anaerion safely tucks the documents back into his bag.  With little to say in this negotiation, he simply waits to be dismissed.


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2012)

Yrehgg shakes his head. "I know the hill we're named after is in part made from building atop previous settlements, but none of our records have details on those. My best guess is that each settlement deciding to start fresh didn't want reminders of what had come before.

"As to the Pearl, it's not far from here," the mayor says, rising.

"I can take them if you wish, your honor," Golthia says primly. Before Yrehgg can voice his surprise, she waves it off. "It's on my way home, anyway, and Kantowitz seems to have taken a shine to the girl," she indicates where her familiar still waits eagerly for attention from Tyrien.

[sblock=ooc]You can go ahead and post to the Pearl thread if you want to now. I'm going to hold off leaving the mayor's office in this thread until I'm sure no one has any other questions / RP they want to fit in.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ausk follows those heading to the Pearl, figuring he may as well pick up some equipment himself.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien has not had much experience with witches, but shrugs as the woman goes to take care of business.

Looking down at the pig, she smiles with some play on words, "Well, you are no bore are you, Kantowitz?  You certain appear to be a witty piglet."

She skriches the animal behind his ears affectionately.

"Sorry, I have no truffles or treats.  Hmm, but we are going shopping and your master can buy to some.  Not too many, though.  You would not want to make a pig of yourself now would you? "

The half-elven girl is happy to accompany the pig, she uses a minor cantrip to get rid of the happy little fart the animal exuded. Other than a bit of flatulence, Kantowitz appears to pleasant company to her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyrien could swear Kantowitz raises an eyebrow as she casts her scented cantrip, though whether he's questioning her choice of scent or the implications of needing to cast it (or whether she's merely imagining it), she couldn't say. 

As it appears the party has no further questions, the mayor merely bows to them, wishes them luck, and sends them off with Golthia and their ever-present Crow escort. 

As promised, the walk to the local extension of the Pearl is a short one, though even a short walk is fairly miserable in the present tepid downpour. Golthia's prehensile hair forms itself into a vaguely serviceable umbrella above her head, while Kantowitz seems entirely unfazed by the rain and muck, and in fact at a few points seems to make a beeline for some of the deeper puddles. 

"Through there you should find what you're after," the elder witch says when they reach their destination. "Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll be returning home. Assuming that's not been swallowed up by now."

[sblock=ooc]I'll give it to tomorrow in case anyone else wants to make preparatory purchases, then I assume you're headed back to the market?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanking the witch, Anaerion enters the shop, hoping to find something useful for them.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION], you still with us? [/sblock]

Danae Golthia and Kantowitz have disappeared into the downpour by the time you all emerge from the Pearl, but your Crow guide still waits there, pitifully drenched. You twist as quickly and efficiently through the streets as the decline and rain will allow (and, for that matter, you're even starting to get some kind of bearings for your position in the tangle of alleys and buildings).

You also notice that the streets seem to be more active, though not with normal traffic; those souls you see appear to be running and hectic; more than a few start at the sight of you and bolt the other way. 

When you arrive back at the roped off alley, the small group of Crows there is moving about excitedly. Rylidak practically charges in her agitation when she catches sight of you.

"Thank Torglarok you're back," she says. "I've been stalling as I could, but we've orders to leave. The gossip's spreading faster than a Xarrist purge, and panic's starting to build. All the Crows have been ordered to move out to sustain the peace in the more thickly populated areas. I'm sorry, but you'll have to continue your investigations alone."

Her gaze falls on your guide.

"You're with me, grunt," she says. The young man stammers a moment, but quickly falls in line.

"I'm sorry, but there's nothing more I can do. I hope you took care of whatever diplomatic muck you got caught in with the mayor?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien waves farewell to the pig and slips inside the shop. After a short while she rejoins the others, grumbling, "Hmmph, need to wait for something so inexpensive.  I should just learn to make them myself."

With her bow in hand she stands ready to begin the underground sojourn and nods to Rylidak, "Yes, everything's fine. Thank you for asking.  Lovely day in the rain, yeah?"

"Take care and leave this to us."

Tyrien is mentally getting ready to get down to serious work.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 10/10 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ausk watches the building quietly as he leans on his weapon and waits for the others to be ready to enter, looking remarkably peaceful as he contemplates the challenge ahead.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 30, 2012)

*Kalgor and Gragnor*

"The easy part with the mayor is over.  Now to this mess." Drawing his greatsword, "Well, no more reasons to delay, so come on."  He waves the cat forward as they enter the building, heading for the stairwell.

Gragnor first, Kalgor second
"Bookss to the left, rrrubble to the rright."
[sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human
              STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Precise Strike


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor (15 min left) 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Acrobatics +18, Init +4, Evasion, Precise Strike
Effects: Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ausk follows the ranger and the cat, his bill at the ready, eyes scanning the space ahead of him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2012)

"We will get to the bottom of this mystery, I promise you that. Dark cults will be wiped out whoever they appear" Anaerion says, with determination in his voice. 

"And I thought I needed to say something rousing. Looks like your getting the hang of it!" the disembodied voice says. "Lead on Ranger boy!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien walks alongside Anaerion, longbow in hand.  Once the dimness starts getting to be an issue she sends her Ioun Torch to revolving around her head.

She mutters aside to the mage, "What a choice, plague or dark heresy.  That or a demon that can swallow us whole."

"Or perhaps we are just looking at denizens of the underdark."

Tyrien is alert for danger.

Perception (1d20+11=25)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2012)

As Gragnor indicated, the first room you enter is filled with rubble, a black slime, and various body parts. It isn't just his sensitive nose that picked up the foul odor, either. It hits each of you nearly like a physical blow. Most manage to endure, however, without major side effects save an instinct to breathe shallowly. 

Gragnor seems least affected, perhaps being ready for it on his second exposure. Kalgor, however, perhaps believing himself similarly prepared due to his psychic bond to the eidolon, discovers the actual scent to be a distinct threat to his ability to keep down anything in his stomach. 

From within Ausk's clothing, too, a squeaky grumbling and hacking sound indicates that poor Alfred is similarly affected.

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor and Alfred both failed their Fort saves. They are both currently Sickened

[sblock=Sickened]The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.[/sblock]

Are you guys planning on doing any kind of new searching in the house, or is it straight to and down the stairs? You're currently in A3, having just entered and encountered the stench. Stairway door is in A5.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2012)

Gragnor and Kalgor move straight in quietly to the head of the stairway, guarding for something coming up, and wait for the rest to search or bunch up behind them before going down.
[sblock=quietly?]Gragnor +14 stealth, Kalgor +3 stealth - queasiness[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human
               STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Precise Strike, Sickened


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor (14 min left) 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Acrobatics +18, Init +4, Evasion, Precise Strike
Effects: Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2012)

Anaerion responds back to Tyrian with. "Whatever this is, I will figure it out.  Then, we will work on a way to defeat it.  A good strategy will conquer most foes.  We proved that already when defeat Asar.  We will do it again."

Thinking that now would be a _really_ good time to armor up, Anaerion taps himself with his hand, muttering and summoning his armor before nodding to Kalgor.  He also pulls out that mask he purchased at the Pearl, and covers his mouth with it.  

[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion is thinking more about the monster, so he does not want to wait around.  As for Stealth or not, Anaerion has a +3.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats] 
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor [/s}, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien takes note of the doctor's mask and wished she'd done shopping with the mage and gotten one fore herself, even if it doesn't look terribly stylish.  She makes do with a strip of a bandanna from her personal effects, planning to use a mending cantrip later to repair the ripped cloth.

She resists the urge to explore on her own, figuring the gruff man and his panther are eager to continue down. "Yes, I am sure we can handle this... Definitely.  If it bleeds, it can be killed."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 31, 2012)

Telepathically to Kalgor, _"Do we have to tell chatterbox *agaain *it don't bleeed."_ _"She would only forget agaain."_


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2012)

The party pass up the tar-covered interior of the house and head directly to the stairwell Gragnor previously found. As the eidolon begins to lead the way, it becomes clear that he and the half-orcs are the only ones who will be able to navigate the stairwell without light. 

Accomodations for those without darkvision, however, are quickly made, and the descent begins. 

[sblock=ooc]I'll need to know what light source(s) you're using as you continue. There currently are none in the stairwell.[/sblock]

As the group enters the stairwell, the overwhelming smell begins to subside. Mind you, the stairwell certainly isn't Spring fresh. It seems, however, that the drier slime is less pungent, at least. 

The stairway turns, and traces of dust and debris indicate that the stairs may have once been clogged with rubble but were recently cleared. A second turn comes with a clear shift in the architectural style to an older period involving stone arches and brick-lined walls.

You soon come to a chamber whose brick-lined walls are supported by fifteen-foot-high stone arches. Between each arch, circular alcoves have been cut into the wall, each containing a stone sarcophagus. One sarcophagus on the southern wall has toppled over, spilling its long-dead occupant partially out on the brick floor. A dry swath of black sludge nearly ten feet wide runs down the center of the room, connecting the west and northeast stairs. The far end of the hall seems to have
collapsed long ago.

[sblock=ooc]Those characters who were sickened have now recovered as the intensity of the smell has subsided.

Map attached. The chamber is A6. You are entering it from the stairwell on the left of the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 3, 2012)

Once everyone is down the stairs and prepared, Kalgor goes to each sarcophagus and taps is twice with his greatsword, just knocking to see if anyone comes out to play.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'
                STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor (12 min left), Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anaerion takes a look at the slime, noticing that it already hardened. With the light from Tyrian's stone, he follows the pathway of slime with his eyes, starting from the back of the room where it clearly entered. 

He makes note of the slime, hoping that with any more information they will find he can start to figure out what it is. 




[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, sick in bed today


----------



## jkason (Apr 3, 2012)

Kalgor moves about the room, knocking on each sarcophagus, but while the noise echoes through the room, there appears at present to be no response other than what sounds like bones jostled by the impact. 

[sblock=Anaerion]The more Anaerion sees of the slime, the more he thinks Kalgor's assessment might not be correct. Or, at least, not fully on the mark. 

to Anaerion's mind, the viscous, pungent excretions of the creature or creatures seem to call to mind certain aberrations. There is, however, something ... off about the nasty stuff, something not _quite_ like what the wizard knows of E'n's aberrations, though he can't put his finger on just what.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ausk watches quietly, watchful and ready to act if something should pop out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien resists the urge to chitchat, the chamber just exudes a somber mood.  Careful to avoid stepping in the sludge if she can help it, she sticks close to Anearion so her Ioun Torch provides illumination for them both.

Finally she just cannot help herself and she breaks the silence. "Heh, at least we did not get ambushed by undead creatures as soon as we got down here."

"Should we check that door first or the stairs where the trail leads?"









*OOC:*


Thanks, jkasen.  I am better now, posting catch up today. I am going to Okinawa for a 2  night vacation and will have my iPhone, but unknown status on the  Internet. So I might scarce for the rest of the week.  I feel confident  to be able to post at least once during that time.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2012)

"Indeed, there do not seem to be much in the case of undead here.  I know I am glad to be done with them" Anaerion says, his thoughts still trying to recall any sort of abomination that would cause such a pugnet slime.  _Maybe investigating where it came from will reveal more, as it looks like it is still outside somewhere._

"Oh  I know about!  You were hopelessly out matched with swarms and swarms of skeletons, and apparently only because of a paladin of Cortuth was there was judgement brought down upon them en mass! " the disembodied voice that accompanies Anaerion says.  

Anaerion stands up and says "We always did clear a floor before heading down, and that work well for us before.  Let us go in the door first."
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2012)

Gragnor and Kalgor quietly go over to the stairwell and look down to see if anything is stirring.  Whispering, "Is the door locked?" to Tyrien, he doesn't expect a whisper back.
[sblock=SOP for doors?]Would it be best to simply set a standard operating procedure for doors of Tyrien checks for traps and locked, picks lock if needed, stands back, Kalgor opens door for Gragnor to go through first, Kalgor second, Ausk third, Kanli forth, Tyrien and then Anaerion?  It might speed things up.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'
                 STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor (10 min left), Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien moves up to check the door, whispering, "Okay, let me check."

However, not needing to reply verbally afterward, she can signal Kalgor with the results.  If necesary, she gets out her tools to deal with the situation.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Perception (+11), if locked Disable Device(+15) take 10 or 20.  Trapped, will attempt disarm with Gragnor's Aid Another.

If we really need an SOP, jkasen, let us know. Not sure it will slow me up that much as we will be waiting on others anyway.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> Would it be best to simply set a standard operating procedure for doors of Tyrien checks for traps and locked, picks lock if needed, stands back, Kalgor opens door for Gragnor to go through first, Kalgor second, Ausk third, Kanli forth, Tyrien and then Anaerion?  It might speed things up.




I thought everyone already signed off on that SOP a while ago. At least, it seems to match what I added to the first post a few weeks ago. So, I'm fine with that assumption. I was only waiting to see if you guys wanted to even try the door or go straight for the stairs.[/sblock]

Kalgor hears nothing but airy silence, the faux-breeze of such echo-filled underground tunnels. 

The half-elf can find no traps, and in fact discovers the door is barely intact, such that it takes the barest of efforts to swing it open.

Especially wary with nothing barring the way, the twin-tailed eidolon enters first, setting his darkvision and nose to the task of looking for danger. But, as with the crypt, there appears to be none. With a mental nudge, Gragnor gives Kalgor the all-clear sign. 

In the light of Tyrien's Ioun torch, you can all see that the walls of this long chamber are of brick, the ceiling supported by stone arches, much like the crypt behind you. Remnants of bedrolls and other camping equipment lie along the southern wall, and a second door exits the chamber to the East. Gragnor and Tyrien can find no traps on this door, either, but the archeress discovers that she cannot open it: this door is not locked, but appears to be physically blocked from the other side.

[sblock=ooc]A DC 24 Str check can burst past the block, or you can try to remove the door and assess what's blocking it. That seems to be beyond the scope of the SOP, though, so I'm not going to make assumptions there.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2012)

"Ah, good thing I brought the right tool."  Kalgor unstraps his heavy backpack and starts rummaging in it.  After a couple attempts, he pulls out a hand drill.  "If this works, we should be able to see past the door."

Kalgor pushes against and taps a couple times on the door before finally making a wild guess and starts drilling a hole through the door. (unless it is stone)


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "Ah, good thing I brought the right tool."  Kalgor unstraps his heavy backpack and starts rummaging in it.  After a couple attempts, he pulls out a hand drill.  "If this works, we should be able to see past the door."
> 
> Kalgor pushes against and taps a couple times on the door before finally making a wild guess and starts drilling a hole through the door. (unless it is stone)




The door itself isn't stone, but the pile of rubble which takes up Kalgor's field of vision when he's through the door most certainly is. It's hard to tell how deep into the chamber the apparent collapse goes, but it does appear to be piled to nearly the top of the door. If they want to see what's on the other side, the party will have to deal with the obstruction first.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien watches Kalgor's work and then shrugs once the rubble obstruction is revealed, "I guess we don't have to worry about something coming at is from behind when we continue after the slime trail.  We are not going to clear away these rocks are we?"

If the decision to move along is affirmed, she will resume her place in line next to Anaerion.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 6, 2012)

"The stairs it is." Kalgor packs away the drill.  Gragnor takes point with Kalgor following, going down the stairs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ausk follows the ranger and the strange panther up the stairs.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2012)

Anaerion takes his position, making sure that no one was following behind them, before following the others.  
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

Deciding the rock pile is sufficient to protect their backs, the party move to the stairwell and start down. After an early turn, it becomes clear that this is no short descent. They move downward with the slope for several hundred feet. Swaths of dried and foul-smelling tar-colored slime cake the the descent. Water drips down along the walls here and there, its trickle echoing lightly with the party's footsteps as both move down the stairs. 

Again architectural styles seem to shift as the party moves lower into the bowels of Kostry Kopec, such that by the time they finally reach the final stair they see a mix of carved stone and natural cave. Gragnor halts at the foot of the stairs to look about.

Ancient stone pillars support a stone ceiling here. Thick sheets of pale fungus and mold cake most surfaces. To the south, the hall appears to have collapsed in rubble, but to the north an eerie glowing light flickers in what appears to be the mouth of a larger cavern. A thick, dry smear of black slime and strange circular prints in the mold runs from the flight of stairs in the west wall northward.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 9, 2012)

"An ancient hill, this one is." Ausk speaks quietly as he scans the area for any signs of trouble.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, Anaerion never learned much history, but he still gazed up in wonder at the archetural achievements of whichever age they are in currently.  

"You recognize any of the architectural style?"

It took a second before the disembodied voice says "Who me?  Um.. um.....nope.  Maybe?  Possibly.  Kinda of.  Yes!  Wait no they died out before that.  Never mind."

Anaerion shrugs.  "At any rate, the monster defiantly came through here, but of what we see here..."  Anaerion's mind races, trying to find anything that seems off in the area.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 10, 2012)

Kalgor sends Gragnor south to make sure that way is fully blocked by the collapse.  He stands guard facing north, expecting trouble.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'
                  STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 21  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor expires [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2012)

Reality seems to more or less match first impressions: Gragnor discovers that the southern passage has, indeed, fully collapsed. Ausk can detect no signs of immediate danger, and Anaerion cannot note anything explicitly out of place about the cave's construction (beyond the nasty muck trail, of course).


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien stands next Anaerion, keeping watch as well.  She answers the mage's soul, "I think you need to be more decisive.  All knowing consciousness from the ever-after should be omnipotent, yes?"

"Anaerion, I think your soul is a bit new at this whole _'I am the spiritual guide of your ancestors'_ thing.  Er... or whatever it is supposed to be doing."

After Gragnor's scouting south, she follows in his wake taking cover behind each pillar in turn as she moves north.

Perception (1d20+11=29)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 10, 2012)

"My dear, if I was omnipotent, I would know so much I would not know what to think about" said the disembodied voice. 

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2012)

Now that the south has been cleared, Gragnor and Kalgor head northwest slowly, using the pillars and shadows as a bit of cover.
[sblock=ooc]moving to the northwest most pillar currently mapped to expose more.  Both Gragnor and Kalgor have darkvision and will attempt to use shadows when available.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ausk hangs back from those in front just a bit, his bill ready, and the words of a spell on his tongue waiting to be spoken.


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Did my best to place you all based on narrative description. Kalgor / Gragnor explicitly placed themselves, Tyrien in Gragnor's wake (behind him, then) and using columns as cover, Ausk 'to the back.' Kanli and Anaerion didn't initiate any movement that I recall, so they're nearest the stairs.

For the record, Tyrien's Ioun torch doesn't affect any of what follows; Kalgor and Gragnor's stealth checks would have failed in any event, so I didn't bother worrying about it.[/sblock]

Kalgor and Gragnor inch forward, Tyrien in their wake, the trio of casters holding back slightly. 

An immense cavern sprawls ahead of them, its floor an uneven jumble of loose stone and fungus, its ceiling rising like a church cathedral to a height of nearly a hundred feet above. Glowing fungus grows thick on the walls, bathing the cavern in ugly hues of purple and pale blue. Toppled pillars and mounds of rubble dot the western half of the cave, while to the east a mound of fungus, bones, and rubble rises. At the mound’s apex squats a flat-topped altar stone, with towering barren trees rising on three sides, their leafless branches twisted and groping toward the ceiling above as if in search for a sun’s warmth they shall never feel. 

At the base of the mound stands a decrepit creature. He drops an arm he's been chewing on to scowl in the direction of the party.

"You ain't hiding from me, thieves," comes the rattling voice of the creature. "I found the grove and the book and all this nice food, an' that makes it mine."

[sblock=Kalgor and Anaerion]Your experience tells you that these trees could not grow here by natural means; they show the taint of necromantic energies[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk and Anaerion]The creature speaking is a ghoul. An undead that feeds on corpses, they can see in the dark, have the common immunities of most undead, and resist normal clerical channelling.

All of their natural attacks can paralyze (though those with elvish blood are immune to this effect), and their bite specifically can infect a victim with their own ghoulish taint; people killed by this 'ghoul fever' rise as ghouls themselves.

While they are known to wander alone, ghouls just as often travel in small or large groups.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The fungus provides dim illumination, which I believe covers all the light needs for the party (non-human as you all are). The sblocks above cover Know rolls I made for you. I rolled initiatives just to cover the bases, too:

Creature init: 20

Party Init: 19

Tyrien and Anaerion rolled high enough to act before the creature if they choose to initiate combat, but I'm not going to assume that's happening.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Be careful!  This ghoul will paralyze you with it's claws, and then infect you with the same disease that turned it into a ghoul!" Anaerion explains to the rest of the party.  He takes a step to his right, and prepares a grease spell to trip up the creature, should it try to come closer.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to F15
Ready: Cast Grease if the ghoul approaches the party.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien's face screws up in disgust, A ghoul!? Foul undead, right?  And it has the plague.  Dammit! If it closes, let me first first."

"You ain't eating us!  What book are you talking about!"  She calls out to the creature as she nocks and around and prepares to rapidly shoot two arrows at it should it approach.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Full Attack Action:* Readied rapid shot; Longbow (1st Arrow) (1d20+8=26,  1d8+10=11); Longbow (2nd Arrow) (1d20+8=15,  1d8+10=15)
*Move Action:* n/a

* Readied shot conditions; Ghoul approaches within 30ft and breaks cover. Will shoot if Anaerion starts casting a spell.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2012)

"Foul?" the ghoul hisses. "You're the ones who reek of pumping hearts. Blech!

"And you're not tricking me. I'm not telling you where I hid my book so you can go and steal it! Now get out! 'sall mine!"

While clearly angry and agitated by the outcries so far, it appears the ghoul, too, is waiting to see what you do before acting.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 12, 2012)

"Any chance you know who made a mess above in the city a few hours ago?  They left something behind that we need to return.  We assume they came this way and crossed your territory."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ausk, seeing that combat may not be as eminent as he originally thought, decides to take a more tactful route than his alies. "Perhaps if you were to share what you know of this unusual shrine, and what precisely you are talking about when you mention 'the book," we can all go on our way faster. After all, trying to avoid questions usually takes more time than simply answering them."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien's only has a flash of confusion at Kalgor's words, but she quickly catches on, "Yeah, we have it here and I am sure they are missing it." 

She keeps that arrow nocked and prepares to rapidly shoot two arrows at the ghoul if it tires of conversing and approach.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & Bluff aid another (1d20+1=17)
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Full Attack Action:* Readied rapid shot; Longbow (1st Arrow) (1d20+8=26,  1d8+10=11); Longbow (2nd Arrow) (1d20+8=15,  1d8+10=15)
*Move Action:* n/a

* Readied shot conditions; Ghoul approaches within 30ft and breaks cover. Will shoot if any of her companions are initiating hostilities.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

The ghoul frowns -- a disturbing expression that pulls his loose, necrotic flesh downward such that his forehead looks stretched close to coming undone. He waves his hand dismissively at Ausk's suggestion, and appears about ready to do the same to Kalgor's tale of items left above when Tyrien catches wise and chooses to support the tale-telling. 

There's the briefest pause as the undead creature looks the party over, then he carefully says, "It left something, the one who did all this?" The ghoul gestures back toward the pool where a body lies face down in the swampy water (you notice it has both its arms, so presumably there is at least one more corpse somewhere about), then to the trail of sludge leading out the way you came. 

"Give it to me!" He holds out a clawed hand, greedily taking a step closer. "And remember, the book gives me power, it does. All those ancient secrets. Don't cross me."

[sblock=ooc]The ghoul's decided to continue talking, so it won't effect you this time, but FYI, [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION], bluff to deceive is a full-round action:



			
				d20pfsrd.com said:
			
		

> Action
> * Deceive Someone: Attempting to deceive someone takes at least 1 round, but can possibly take longer if the lie is elaborate (as determined by the GM on a case-by-case basis)




(source)

If the ghoul had decided to attack, Tyrien would have lost her full-round ready by choosing the Aid. Luckily, the aid provided the boost Kalgor needed to actually sell the lie (otherwise the ghoul would have made the Sense Motive DC).

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION], on the matter of actions, technically Diplomacy to change an attitude takes at least a minute. I ruled Ausk was trying to use the 'make requests' application, which is only a round, but since the ghoul is less than Indifferent, the roll auto-fails. Given that Ausk's roll would have resulted in downgrading the ghoul's attititude in the case of attempted attitude adjustment, I figured you wouldn't mind.

Realized I hadn't updated the map with Anaerion's 5' step. The ghoul took one now, as well. Both reflected on the attached.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If there is a better skill to try to use, let me know. I guess my pet peeve with Diplomacy as written is that it's supposed to be the skill you can use to change people's attitudes, but it gives no provisions for how you are able to even have the chance to do so in an encounter like this. There has to be some way to establish the conversation in the first place, even with hostile and unfriendly opponents ,and while Bluff and Intimidate can work to a point, both can have very sharp counterreactions that ultimately make the conversation harder. I understand that fully changing an attitude is going to take more than a round, but if the request is reasonable, and backed up by proper actions, it should not autofail, regardless of what the opponent's current attitude is.[/sblock]

Ausk simply watches and waits, having done everything he knew how to for the time being and seeing the others in control of the conversation.


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







sunshadow21 said:


> If there is a better skill to try to use, let me know. I guess my pet peeve with Diplomacy as written is that it's supposed to be the skill you can use to change people's attitudes, but it gives no provisions for how you are able to even have the chance to do so in an encounter like this. There has to be some way to establish the conversation in the first place, even with hostile and unfriendly opponents ,and while Bluff and Intimidate can work to a point, both can have very sharp counterreactions that ultimately make the conversation harder. I understand that fully changing an attitude is going to take more than a round, but if the request is reasonable, and backed up by proper actions, it should not autofail, regardless of what the opponent's current attitude is.




I think Diplomacy in general was a fine enough skill to use. My general take on the 'must be indifferent for requests' line is that lower attitudes come with nasty biases. I've seen plenty of people dismiss a perfectly valid point / request specifically because of their pre-determined ire toward a person, so that seems pretty reasonable to me. If someone has nasty feelings toward you, you have to put in some extra effort (attitude adjustment) to get them to even hear you out on your request.

Honestly, even if I didn't declare and auto-fail, the DCs for requests lower than Indifferent start at 20 + Cha mod, so Ausk wasn't anywhere near it. Like I said, I chose to treat that roll as a request rather than adjustement in part because failing that has a much less severe consequence than a by-more-than-5 fail adjusting attitude, which would have essentially sabotaged the successful Bluff attempt by turning the ghoul irreparably against you.

Mind you, folks may really just want to be hacking it to bits, which they're welcome to do, but so far you all look to be trying less lethal methods. I was trying to apply what I hoped was a favorable ruling toward those attempts.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I wasn't complaining against your ruling, simply the auto fail part written into the skill. I don't expect it to be easy, but I don't agree with the RAW that it's impossible.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2012)

"It is here." Kalgor reaches down and opens his belt pouch.  Spending a bit of time searching through, shifting his eyes back and forth between the creature and pouch rapidly, he grabs the skeleton key heavy fistedly so only a portion of the end is showing. "It iss not hizs." Even stepping forward a bit, pulling it out, "Umm, no.  I need to give this back to those that owned it.  That is not you.  Where are they?"  He then puts it back into his pouch.

[sblock=actions]Kalgor 5' step to E9, Gragnor staying put, Multiple round bluff, but hell, it is working, so he is running with it.  The first bluff was supposed to be a joke by him, but it worked.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2012)

Anaerion is still ready to cast his spell, watching the events unfold carefully.  However, he did hear the book the ghoul said as having "Ancient Secrets". _Coincidence?_

It is the disembodied voice that accompanies Anaerion that continues with 

"Well, whatever this book is, it must be important!  For you to gain such power, it must allow you to split yourself into many!  Imagine all the work you can get done!"

"As for returning the gift to the proper owner, you do not happen to know do you?  It seems to be of the utmost importance, otherwise we would not come to visit you here! "
 [sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to F15
Ready: Cast Grease if the ghoul approaches the party.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Sorry, forgot about needing an action to roll a skill since she was only saying a few words.  Still, I think an Aid Another is a Standard action, even if it is aiding a full round action.  Dunno for sure, just asking.





Tyrien has doubts this ruse will really resolve anything, it bought them time to get ready to deal with the undead creature. She comments quietly over her shoulder, "Eww, I am not going swimming in there."

"Anaerion, do you suppose that book is magical?" 

She keeps that arrow nocked and ready, expecting things to erupt into violence at any moment.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Full Attack Action:* Readied rapid shot; Longbow (1st Arrow) (1d20+8=26,  1d8+10=11); Longbow (2nd Arrow) (1d20+8=15,  1d8+10=15)
*Move Action:* n/a

* Readied shot conditions; Ghoul approaches within 30ft and breaks cover. Will shoot if any of her companions are initiating hostilities. Let me know if you want me to re-roll them.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2012)

"Possibly yes, if he is saying it gives him great powers.  If not, then it holds some significance to him, given that he mentioned it without our asking.  Either way, we need to be careful"  Anaerion's whisperers back.  
 [sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to F15
Ready: Cast Grease if the ghoul approaches the party.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor , Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=Anaerion]The wizard feels a mental nudging as the ghoul keeps mentioning the book. Malkovian is becoming increasingly hungry to get his metaphysical hands on this tome of ancient secrets, and Anaerion realizes it's been nearly a week since he's upgraded his amulet's library.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aid Another]As is sometimes the case (I'm looking at you, "trait"), Aid Another is two separate things in Pathfinder. There's the Aid Another combat action, which is a Standard action to give a bonus to attack or AC. Then there's Aid Another under skills, which doesn't list a specific action that I can find. My assumption, then, is that aiding an action takes the same action as a normal application of the skill. It makes the most sense to me, anyway.

Folks with better SRD search-fu, I'll be happy to be pointed to text I'm missing, but barring that, that's my reading: You're helping up until the point at which success or failure is determined (the primary checker rolls), and that effectively happens at the end of the action.[/sblock]

The ghoul becomes increasingly agitated as Kalgor produces the object but refuses to hand it over.

"I have the book. I have the power, it's mine now, and you will give it me!" the ghoul screeches, charging forward.

Anaerion acts even as the rush begins, flinging a pat of butter into the air as he calls out a command in words that refuse to stay in the memories of those who hear them. The butter arcs further than it has any right to, then spreads into a thin, greasy coating on the floor in front of Kalgor. The ghoul hisses as he sees it, but though his pace is slowed, the undead's unnatural balance keeps him on his feet.

Tyrien also has the steadiness to act, stepping quickly from behind her pillar to fire two arrows, one of which finds its mark in the ghoul's shoulder, though the other whizzes by to land in the rubble beyond.

The ghoul seems undeterred by either effort, however. His jaw seems to almost unhinge, revealing razor sharp teeth which he proceeds to sink into Kalgor's shoulder. While pain screams through his body, the ranger finds he's still able to move after the venomous bite, much to the clear annoyance of the ghoul.

[sblock=ooc]Apologies on the delay. With all the readied actions, things got a bit complicated for me. I tried to resolve elements fairly, but took a few liberties to do so. Let me know if anyone objects:

The ghoul believed Kalgor's bluff, and that the key was something belonging to the creature, but he also believed their continued assertions that they'd only return it to the original owner. That ultimately ensured Kalgor was the ghoul's primary target. 

Anaerion and Tyrien had matching initiatives, so I resolved in first-post order from the time they set their readied actions.

jackslate45 never specified a location, but since Grease only has a range of 35' at 5th level, that basically decided where the patch was going to go. Ghoul made both reflex and acrobatics checks.

I couldn't find a square along the ghoul's path that wasn't intersecting a column from where Tyrien originally was, so I gave her a 5' step to be able to fire on him. Rolled recovery chance, and the miss arrow can be recovered.

Actions: Ghoul
Move: to F9
Standard: Bite Attack vs. Kalgor. Hits. Kalgor takes 12 damage; no paralysis.

Status:

Ghoul (AC 18): 11 damage, wounded

Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: 26/26
Kalgor: 33/45
Kanli: 31/31
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

Party is up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 16, 2012)

Knowing that he did not want to have Malkovian distract him during the fight, Anaerion whispers in Draconic "Help us win this fight Malkovian, and we can take the book. Deal?"
 [sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to F15
Ready: Cast Grease if the ghoul approaches the party.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ausk will simply shrug his shoulders, rage, bring his bill into attack position as he moves to D10, and attack.

Ausk


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

Getting as tired of the ruse as the creature is, Kalgor side steps to draw the creature's attention while his partner closes in behind.  Once boxed in, they strike.
[sblock=actions]Kalgor 5' step to F8, readies to strike after Gragnor gets flank.
Gragnor 5' steps to F10 (+18 auto makes the acrobatics check), Claw, Claw, doesn't bite undead things
Kalgor strikes with the greatsword.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 33/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'
                   STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: Flank, Precise Strike 


*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC 21  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Flank, Precise Strike[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

[sblock=OOC]According to LOS rules, Tyrien could have shot square F9 from E13 without giving up cover.  You draw the LOS from any corner and the top right would do it, hitting every corner of F9 without obstructions. But, I will take the 5ft step if you want me too. 

I would like my shots to resolved before the melee attackers move to block her LOS, please. Otherwise we get into arguments about people not waiting or delaying posting so ranged attackers don't have to suffer needless penalties for allies giving cover to the enemy the first round.  Then they could 5ft step away on round 2 to open up the LOS again, if they don't mind.[/sblock]Tyrien sees the slight wobble of her first two arrows and frowns.  "I know it has been a while, but still. I should be able to get at least one decently on target."

Putting some more arcane energy into her next two arrows, she steps closer and behind the next pillar to her right.  Leaning around, she rapidly shoots two more arrows, only one finding its mark well enough to puncture the undead's skin.

"Bleh, not much better." 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to G12
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid shot; 1st arrow (1d20+8=16, 1d8+10=15); 2nd arrow (1d20+8=19, 1d8+10=14)
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

Ausk moves forwad and, despite having to avoid smacking the shaft of his bill on the side of Kalgor's head, manages to cut the ghoul.  Kalgor and Gragnor move to take advantage of their practiced combat strategy, while Tyrien takes advantage of the still-open firing lane to lance the creature's side with yet another arrow (though she adds one more to the pile of rubble). 

"Deal," comes the disembodied agreement to Anaerion further away from the fight as the elf and the Mad Prophet consider their contributions.

[sblock=ooc]If [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] hasn't acted by my next update, I'll NPC Kanli, and likely ask if one of you might be willing to run him until your party returns to the surface or he returns (whichever comes first).

SK: Since I was negligent in my informational duties, I'll allow the 5' step. For the rest of the combat, though, folks, any square with 'rubble' in it is difficult terrain.

PM: Since your 5' step from the most recent post only works if Tyrien is where I placed her, I didn't bother moving her back. I'll try to do better on LOS in future.

Unless I missed it, all the melee combatatants chose positions which didn't block Tyrien (F8, D10, and F10); my assumption is they did that on purpose. Am I missing someone who moved to provide soft cover?

All: In case that was simply a divine coincidence, I'll say this now: first-post combat is first-post combat. People always have the option of adding "my action happens after X" where X can be ranged attack actions, and you're welcome to discuss (IC or OOC) such strategies with the other characters / players. However, unless someone does list such a contingency, then unintentional interference with one another is something the characters/players will have to deal with; even well-oiled fighting units occasionally get in each other's way.

*Status:*

Ghoul (AC 18): 37 damage, heavily wounded

Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: 26/26, flank, flat-footed (balance Acrobatics)
Kalgor: 33/45, flank
Kanli: 31/31
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

Anaerion and Kanli still up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]The cat is small, so it should never provide soft cover against Tyrien.  But, his combat dance is hard enough between two that have a telepathic bond. Considering Gragnor has Int 7, he isn't going to be trying to provide openings for another person behind him.  In other words, you are lucky he is small.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION], you still around? Will NPC combat actions for this round for Anaerion (and, as previously stated, Kanli) tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2012)

jkason said:


> @jackslate45 , you still around? Will NPC combat actions for this round for Anaerion (and, as previously stated, Kanli) tomorrow if necessary.



[sblock]
Ya, I am here. Tuesdays = BAD DAYS for the next 3 weeks.    I was also still thinking on what Anaerion would do (Shoulda memorized Magic Missile )

Question: does the Shift ability of the Conjuration School end your turn as Dimension Door?  I know in the past it snuck by Mowgli on accident, and afterwards I tried to ensure not to use it while in combat.  However, as Anaerion does not have enough movement to get near Kalgor to cast Prot from Evil, he will have to use it.  Otherwise, I have a Plan B.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> Question: does the Shift ability of the Conjuration School end your turn as Dimension Door?




I found this on the paizo boards that seems to indicate it does (check the Sean K Reynolds post about 5 down). That post is about a year and a half old, though, so there may have been other rulings in the meanwhile. Let me know if you / someone else finds anything.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> I found this  on the paizo boards that seems to indicate it does (check the Sean K  Reynolds post about 5 down). That post is about a year and a half old,  though, so there may have been other rulings in the meanwhile. Let me  know if you / someone else finds anything.[/sblock]



[sblock]Nope, that makes sense.  The other poster further down confirmed what I was thinking.  I was assuming since its a Supernatural and not Spell like they worked differently.  Well, know I know what I'm getting at 7th level  [/sblock]

A glare of dislike appears on Anaerion's face as he realises his initial plan was not going to work.  He would have to get closer first.

Moving forward, and along the side of the column, Anaerion reaches for Grangor as he touches the kitty quickly.  _Now, I hope this is going to be enough for now...

_A bright yellow armor like substance comes around the kitty, and that was Anaerion's sign to get away.  He simply *pops*, and appears some distance away.

 [sblock=Actions]
Move: F-15-> G-14-> H-13-> H10
Standard: Protection from Evil on Grangor
Swift: H10->I8
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock]I know in the past it snuck by Mowgli on accident, and afterwards I tried to ensure not to use it while in combat.[/sblock]




[sblock=jackslate45]And Mowgli appreciates your integrity! [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> The cat is small, so it should never provide soft cover against Tyrien.  But, his combat dance is hard enough between two that have a telepathic bond. Considering Gragnor has Int 7, he isn't going to be trying to provide openings for another person behind him.  In other words, you are lucky he is small.



Well, silly me.  After all this time, I always thought Kitty was medium sized. Good to know that Tyien can fire over him.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

The ghoul hisses as Anaerion's protective aura flashes into place, holding up his clawed hands as if to avoid looking at the effect. 

Meanwhile, Kanli looks calmly about as if just now noticing none of his comrades are nearby. He tilts his head and frowns at the sight of the ghoul, then strides forward evenly. 

"The Granite Hierophant allies with the Seventeenth Circle so the frogs might teach him how to keep his skin wet and slimy!" he says, pointing to the grease patch Anaerion has summoned. He looks back up to the undead and frowns. "The earth is greedy and does not like things that unbury themselves."

The half-orc's hand glows, and he reaches out for the undead. Reaches further than he has any right to, as the Mad Prophet's limb stretches unnaturally. As with the protective field on the eidolon, however, the glowing hand creates an obvious, panicked aversion in the ghoul, who dodges the thrashing, whip-like limb. 

Despite the eidolon's new protection, the ghoul turns on him with a frothing anger. "Stupid cat, I see your flank," he says. Indeed, the effort required to keep to his feet has left Gragnor less agile than normal, and the ghoul takes deadly advantage. Gragnor manages to avoid a slashing claw, but the maneuver sends him directly into the maw of the ghoul. His razor teeth close around the cat's neck even as his other claw opens up the eidolon's belly. 

Gragnor lets out a groan as the ghoul releases his grip, and falls to the ground, his blood mixing with the greasy sheen of the floor. 

Give it to me, give it to me, give it to me!" the ghoul screeches, turning to Kalgor. Blood sprays across the air from his mouth as he does so. "Or I'll eat all of you, no matter how bad your living flesh tastes!"

[sblock=ooc]NPC'd Kanli with what I hope is a relatively safe move.

Actions: 

*Kanli:* Move: to E11
Standard: CLW (10' reach for touch attack - Aberrant bloodline) vs. ghoul. Miss. I believe this means he retains the charge and can use it again.

*Ghoul*: Full attack vs. flat-footed Gragnor:

Bite hits (13 damage, + saves vs. disease & paralysis); claw misses; claw hits (18 damage + save vs. paralysis)

Gragnor takes 31 damage, dropping him to -5. He is now prone and dying. He also failed one of his paralysis saves (yes, I added in the Prot from Evil bonus. See status for duration). 

Wow. That was far more effective than I thought it would be. Now I know why folks say Sneak Attack is a rogue's best feature.

*Status:*

Ghoul (AC 18): 37 damage, heavily wounded

Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: -5/26 Prone, dying, paralyzed (2 rounds remaining), Prot from Evil
Kalgor: 33/45
Kanli: 31/31, CLW charge on hand
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

PCs up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 19, 2012)

Kalgor attempts to retaliate, but the howl of the cat in his mind distracts him from the fight. 

[sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 33/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'
                   STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 


*Gragnor* HP: *-5*/26,  AC 21  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Paralyzed 2 rounds, down and bleeding out [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ausk moves over to D9 to get away from the column as he swings his bill at the creature once more.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien calls out,  "Hang on, Kitty.  We will try to save you!"

After putting arcane energy into her arrows, continues to fire shots as rapidly as she can.  The first misses and zipps off past. Taking an extra breath to calm her aim, the second is on target.

"Well, at least I keep getting it with one out of two." 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Full Attack Action:* Rapid shot; 1st Arrow (1d20+8=12, 1d8+10=17); 2nd Arrow (1d20+8=18, 1d8+10=13)
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

Be it luck, the thrill of a kill, or shock amongst the party at the viciousness of his attack, the ghoul manages to dance out of the way of Kalgor's sword, Ausk's bill, and even one of Tyrien's arrows (the latter of which, unlike it's still-intact mates in the pile of rubble, splits along the shaft as it hits a large rock behind the ghoul).

The second arrow, however, thumps solidly into the ghoul's side, eliciting a panicked cry of pain. 

"Of course one is out of two," Kanli says to Tyrien. "And two is out of three and three out of five. We don't speak of four. The worldskin shudders when we do."

The mad prophet's arm snakes out again, whip-like, but the ghoul hisses and dodges out of the way of the half-orc's softly-glowing hand again.

[sblock=ooc]Rolled recovery on the miss. This time the ammunition was lost.

Kanli tries his touch attack again, and misses again.

[MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], do you want me to make Gragnor's stabilize check, or do you?

*Status:*

Ghoul (AC 18): 50 damage, heavily wounded

Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: -5/26 Prone, dying, paralyzed (2 rounds remaining), Prot from Evil
Kalgor: 33/45
Kanli: 31/31, CLW charge on hand
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

Anaerion still up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 20, 2012)

.
Anaerion decides now would be a good time to start useing the bigger guns. Running back the way he can, he points to a spot not far from the ghoul and says "Let us see if you can still fight after this!". A ball of shimmering light appears, floats over to the pointed spot and detonates with a shower of sparkles. 
 [sblock=Actions]
Move: Move next to Tyrian H 11
Standard: Glitterdust Detonated on intersection of G7,G8,H7,H8. This should only hit the ghoul. DC 18 Will Save. 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

The ghoul's screeching rises in pitch as he's covered in the explosion of glittering dust Anaerion calls forth.

"Evil, evil living things!" he calls out. "You taste bad _and_ you hurt my eyes!"

Despite his blinding, the ghoul's survival instinct still manages to help him avoid opening up to Ausk's bill or Kanli's distended limb. All that dodging, however, does show his flank to Kalgor. The ranger, his mind finally refocused with the mental scream of his eidolon silent, takes full advantage, his blade cutting open the ghoul near the kidneys. 

Dripping ichor, his insides beginning to slide out, the undead staggers away, though his wounds let him move only a short distance.

"I hope it comes back," he croaks, struggling to stand. "Hope it crushes you like the others."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, let's see if I got all the modifiers right here:

Ghoul failed its Will save, so it's blinded. That gives it a -4 on Dex-based checks. That still lets him (just barely) auto-succeed the DC 10's to move on Grease and move more than half speed while blinded.

Blinded creatures can't use the Withdraw action, so if he wants to move, he has to roll against AoO with the same Acro penalty. +4 to the DC for rolling vs. three threateners (I believe Kanli counts as threatening since he's holding a CLW charge and has 10' reach to use it). He ekes out of taking attacks from Ausk and Kanli, but Kalgor gets a swing before he can move anywhere.

I don't believe the ghoul's Uncanny Dodge lets him keep his Dex bonus with blinding (it only references the flat-footed condition, which is why it kept Dex on the grease), so AC drops to 12.

Kalgor hits, 10 damage. Ghoul now staggered.

1/2 speed for grease and 1/2 speed for trying to avoid AoO means the ghoul's initial step takes 4 squares. Only 2 left, takes him to I8.

*Status:*

Ghoul (AC now 12): 60 damage, staggered, blinded

Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: -5/26 Prone, dying, paralyzed (1 round remaining), Prot from Evil
Kalgor: 33/45
Kanli: 31/31, CLW charge on hand
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

PCs up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pointing at the creature, Anaerion says "that which was dead should remain dead.". A glob of acid fires at the creature. 
 [sblock=Actions]

Standard: Acid Splash 13 vs Touch(it was +5 not7) dealing 3
Move: Out of Ty's way. 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not yet know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does has yet know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,[OPEN SLOT]
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

The acidic glob lands where the ghoul's neck meets its shoulders, eating through its airway. Ichor leaks down the creature's chest, and despite not needing to breathe, he claws at the wound, trying to close it unsuccessfully. Convulsing, the undead falls to the ground and is still.

[sblock=ooc]Ghoul is at -6 HP and dying. Combat over, folks! [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ausk immediately stops raging, and moving around the grease to the dying cat, casts CLW on his unlucky ally before resting to recover from his rage.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2012)

Kalgor tends to his wounded cat.  With a small incantation, the wounds start to heal.

[sblock=ooc]I think undead without con scores are dead-dead when they hit zero.  Not that it matters here, but for future reference.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 33/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 

*Gragnor* HP: *14*/26,  AC 21  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Paralyzed 1 round  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shakes her head, once again not satisfied with her performance at archery,  "I can aim and shoot two arrows.  I cannot hit very often, and when I do the amount of damage is less than my potential."

She sighs and looks to see if any of her arrows can be recovered.  She moves forward to the slain ghoul and looks around carefully.

"Well, I am glad we have saved Kitty at least... Let's take a look at this book, Anaerion." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2012)

Tyrien discovers that two of her three misses managed to clatter into the rubble pile without significant damage, and recovers them to her quiver as Kalgor and Ausk's magics seal the worst of Gragnor's injuries. 


[sblock=ooc]I was rolling recovery chances during the battle, and as above: 2 out of 3 of Tyrien's misses are recoverable. 1 is lost.



			
				Satin Knights said:
			
		

> I think undead without con scores are dead-dead when they hit zero.  Not that it matters here, but for future reference.




Noted. I'd been assuming death / dying used the 'substitute Charisma for Constitution effect' rule.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2012)

"Indeed.   Let us find it as soon as possible.  I am excited to learn what secrets it hold!"  The disembodied voice says, enthusastic about Tyrian's suggestion.

Anaerion nods his head in agreement.  He waves his hand to dismiss the grease, then looks at the rest of the party. "It would have to be nearby.  Let us see if there is any sort of magical ementations comming for it, that would make it easier to look for."  Concentrating hard, he raises his hand up, and starts looking around for obvious signs of magic.


[sblock=Actions]
Cast Detect magic, using it as a sonar for any magical items.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2012)

Anaerion calls up his supernatural vision, and almost immediately begins to sense nearby auras. The most obvious comes from the dead-again ghoul, who seems to be wearing a ring emanating an abjuration aura, possessing minor protective magics.  Two others come from the small pool of swampy muck and the pile upon which the altar rests. The wizard moves to the pool first.

The corpse lying face down in the muck is that of a hunchbacked man. It's impossible to tell if his filthy attire was always this way, or if it is the result of his death. Concentrating on auras, however, Anaerion avoids spending time examining the corpse. At the bottom of the pool beside it glows the soft aura of transmutation. Once he's retrieved it from the blackish muck, Anaerion holds forth a scimitar, and recognizes its basic enhancement as the base for magical weaponry.

Finally, Anaerion moves toward the mound of bones and the altar atop it. The final aura comes from the southern side: a wand mixed in amongst the bones, giving off faint necromantic energies: he recognizes its spell as delivering cold and fear in combination, and that its owner apparently put it to some use. As he reaches down to pick up the wand, Anaerion catches sight of the second body, behind the altar: a goggle-eyed man missing an arm. But before he can examine the new corpse, Malkovian pipes up.

"Is that it?"

Anaerion turns as something clatters on the stone altar beside him.

"It's too heavy for me! Hurry and look!"

Indeed, while there is no new magical aura, there is a massive tome propped open on the altar.

[sblock=ooc]To un-narrativise the list:

Ring of Protection +1 (on the ghoul)
Scimitar +1 (in the pool next to the hunchback)
Wand of Chill Touch (15 charges, next to the goggle-eyed corpse missing an arm)
Large book, no magic evident

XP for the encounter: 2400 XP (480 xp each)

I'll update the first post.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 22, 2012)

Walking over to the book as instructed, Anaerion takes a quick look at it, trying to see if he can read it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 22, 2012)

As soon as Gragnor is unparalyzed, Kalgor feeds him a vial of antiplague for good measure.
[sblock=ooc]Onto which of us wounded does Kanli release his positive healing that he has been holding as a charge?
Kalgor is 33/45, Gragnor is 14/26 currently.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Satin Knights said:


> Onto which of us wounded does Kanli release his positive healing that he has been holding as a charge?
> Kalgor is 33/45, Gragnor is 14/26 currently.




Sorry 'bout that. Meant to mention last post: feel free to decide who gets Kanli's held healing and roll for it. Since they're both your characters, I don't imagine there's any sour grapes to be had from the decision.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 22, 2012)

While the wizard examines the items, Ausk will examine the structures and piles of rubble for clues as to what this place may once have been and who may have created it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Cautiously, Tyrien moves around to get a look at the other exits of the chamber,  "Let me know if we need more healing.  I picked up a wand to deal with some of those light wounds we might receive."

"Is that book interesting, Anaerion? I don't normally sit around reading much.  I just cannot sit still that long and books don't usually talk back when I speak to them." 









*OOC:*


Does Mending cantrip work to fix broken arrows?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2012)

Anaerion moves to the book to study it. Hefting it, he can see where Malkovian's problem lay: Between cover and pages, it weighs around 10 pounds, outside his amulet's native magical abilities to move. At a glance, the book must be around 500 pages. The cover bears a large inset crystal and a series of metal insect-like clasps which would seem to act as locks of some kind. 

While the text itself is in a language Anaerion doesn't speak (He can't be sure of which language without more study), there is an inscription on the first page he can read:



> May we, The Five Elder Keepers, prevail over the scourge of simplistic thought and lesser men.




Beneath this are four signatures: Glem Baskerwhel, Arlend Hyve, Sulm Marshan, and Rupman Myre. The bottom of the page, just below the fouth signature, has been ripped out. 

One section of the book is marked by a red silk bookmark. While the main text is still indescipherable due to its tongue, there appear to be extensive annotations in Common, though the wizard realizes he'd need time (and probably some measure of understanding of the base manuscript to provide context) in order to puzzle out the meaning.

Ausk, meanwhile, begins to explore and study the cave. The altar and book suggest some manner of ritual, but he has little insights into what it might be for. 

As to the area, he discovers that four passages branch off from the cavern, but only the one to the southeast has not been blocked by a series of relatively new-looking iron bars. The southwestern passage does not have the same phosporesence as the main cavern, but the half-orc's vision is unimpaired by such matters. From where he stands, it appears there is (or was) some sort of camp there.

[sblock=ooc]Didn't want to move anyone into a new 'room' without asking, but Ausk's darkvision lets him at least get a basic impression of the line-of-sight elements in there. 



perrinmiller said:


> Does Mending cantrip work to fix broken arrows?




If the ammunition had the broken condition (having been Sundered or something similar), I'd think you might be able to use mending on it, but the 'lost ammunition' rules say that failure on the 50% recovery chance results in the ammunition being "destroyed or lost." I read that as meaning failing the roll leaves nothing a character can do to recover the ammunition. Let me know if I'm missing another section or supplementary information.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 23, 2012)

"Very well, the gift of life shall go to those wanting."  Kanli reaches out, petting the panther.  Kalgor adds more protection that had just run out before the fight.

Not all of the wounds have healed on either Gragnor or Kalgor.
[sblock=ooc]Mending is also a 10 minute cantrip.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 33/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 

*Gragnor* HP: *19*/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2012)

Coming back from his inspections, Ausk pulls out a wand, and taps Kalgor and Gragnor a few times with it. "There's a camp to the southeast that may hold clues. Otherwise, the bars to the other tunnels are too fresh for me to be comfortable with their presence. We should keep moving."









*OOC:*


That should be enough to put both of them back at full.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2012)

"Oh, I doubt the book will speak back as well.  If anything, its pointless.  I cannot comprehend what it is saying at..." 

"Sorry to intrude, but the book does have some...revelations.  " Anaerion says, speaking over the voice with a sudden urgency in his voice.  "I have not yet figured out what the book says, as it is in a language I do not comprehend.  However, I am not worried about that right now. More importantly,  I have found at least a clue as to who may know more information. At least 4 names, of at least a group of 5. 'Glem Baskerwhel, Arlend Hyve, Sulm Marshan, and Rupman Myre', and at least one more.  Someone ripped out the name afterwards, probally to hide the mastermind.  "

He shows the names to the party around him before continuing with "One section of the book is heavy with annotations, clearly written to include instructions on what was done.  I can decipher it, but it will take some time.  I know of a way to be able to read these pages, and maybe it will reveal what these..what was it?  Elder Keepers?  Anyway, what these people were doing with this book might hold the clue we need to know what we are dealing with."


[sblock=Know Checks]
How many Know checks did Anaerion try jk?  I was going to start rolling for Arcane/Dungeonerring/Planes, unless you already rolled for them.  I would think the group has not been here long enough to know anything about the names, so I would forgo Local until we learn more from either the mayor or town guard.

As for actual reading it, the only way for him to do that is to use Comprehend language, but he needs 500 minutes of languages reading to read the entire book.  Although, I do not know how much he actually needs to read to summarize.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien's Ioun Torch provides enough illumination for her low-light vision to see into the other chamber that Ausk mentioned and she continues to move into that short passageway to get a slightly better look. 

She remarks,  "With those relatively new iron bars, and this looking to be a dead-end.  Where does that slime trail lead?  Maybe the water has an underwater passage?" 

[sblock=OOC]Sure, 50% lost arrows are gone. Not really what I was referring to, honestly.  What about mending the broken arrows that actually hit their targets? Rules say they are destroyed, but we all know that under normal circumstances that is usually not true in RL, maybe just broken off.  Not that I am really worried about it, I should have more than enough for the whole adventure. I am just being cheap and curious. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

Moving into the side cavern, Tyrien discovers what looks to have been a campsite for five, judging by the number of empty bedrolls along the walls. A few shelves with scattered books on them, a fire pit, and even a crude wooden table provide the furnishings for the site. In addition to the books (which Tyrien finds are in a language she does not know), there are also scattered pieces of parchment. Notes of some kind, in the same obscure language.

Even as Tyrien suggests an underwater passage, it occurs to her that the slime trail has been drier the lower into the cavern the group has progressed, which--in combination with the barred passages--might suggest the creature started here and exited at the surface, not the other way around. 

[sblock=ooc]JS, I didn't really roll any Know checks, since there's not much Anaerion can Know right off the bat as regards the book since he can't actually check without deciphering it, either through magical or mundane (Linguistics check) means. He's not studied anything else in the chamber that I'm aware of, focusing on the book.

The name "Elder Keepers" seems to jibe with what he knows of the Old Cults the symbol above invoked, but until he can sit down and study the manuscript (at least an hour of study for the annotated section, longer if he's having to manually translate), he won't have any new insight just from seeing the book. 

You're right on the names, though: I'm not comfortable letting Know (Local) cover folks when you've not even been in town a day. I will point out, however, that there may be some information starting with this post that the party has already learned which might be relevant.

PM, while I think there is certainly a generalized case to be made about the verismilitude of the ammunition rules, barring an LPF house rule, I think the word 'destroyed' is pretty definitive when it comes to repairing spent ammo, so I'd say no.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]JS, I didn't really roll any Know checks, since there's not much Anaerion can Know right off the bat as regards the book since he can't actually check without deciphering it, either through magical or mundane (Linguistics check) means. He's not studied anything else in the chamber that I'm aware of, focusing on the book.
> 
> The name "Elder Keepers" seems to jibe with what he knows of the Old Cults the symbol above invoked, but until he can sit down and study the manuscript (at least an hour of study for the annotated section, longer if he's having to manually translate), he won't have any new insight just from seeing the book.
> 
> ...



OCC: Ya, book is top priority for him right now; He does  not want to have an ego battle. Anaerion would want to try and translate the book, as he finds it way to suspicious.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 25, 2012)

"So, we are pausing to investigate."  Looking at the cat, "So much for the timing on that spell."

Kalgor looks over the notes, extra books, and then peeks over Anaerion's shoulder to try to decipher the language.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 25, 2012)

"See?  This is why you need to teach me how to read. I can be translating this for you while you go kill the beast!" Malkovian interjects. Anaerion, trying to figure out what language it is, simply grunts in acknowledgement.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien  looks curiously at the drier slime trail and the others pouring over  the book.  

Before they are too engrossed, she asks, “What are we going to do  about the trail?  It looks like the critter started here and went up.   Unless it morphs and can squeeze through bars, the thing had to come  from the water.”

“I  suppose there could be a secret passage we haven’t found though... If  we are planning to stay here for a bit reading, Kitty and I can continue  searching around.  I think there was some scraps of parchment and even  more books to read as well in the side chamber over there.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2012)

Kalgor recognizes some of the phonemes commonly associated with languages developed by races with ties to darker powers, but it's Anaerion who positively identifies the language of both the large book, supplements, and notes as Aklo. Ignoring Malkovian, he's able to translate the first page of the marked section while the others search for other entrances or exits. Sadly, it appears the Aklo tongue is a fairly long-winded one, or that the author of this text is. The first page only gives specifications for the altar necessary for ... whatever the rest of the text describes. The altar here, at least, seems to conform to those requirements.

Meanwhile, Tyrien and anyone else who chooses to aid her set to looking for missing or hidden entrances. The bars on the northeastern passageway look to be slightly bent, but there are no traces of slime, only a bit of decaying flesh; it seems most likely the ghoul squeezed his way in from this direction.

Deciding she must be thorough,Tyrien wades into the nasty bog where the hunchback's body still floats. Unfortunately, the only thing she finds is an overwhelming stench which sticks to her even after she exits the pool. It appears there are no other means of leaving the chamber than the one through which the party arrived.

[sblock=ooc]Success on a Linguistics test translates one page of text over the course of a minute. As I said, deciphering the marked section of the book takes at least an hour not including manual translation time. None of the materials you've found appear to be bound to the cavern by mundane or magical means.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ausk will stand watch in the most central spot possible relative to the other member's actoins, not being much for investigating or reading, quietly contemplating his experience thus far as he stands ready with his weapon.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anaerion shakes his head after reading the first page, and says "It is going to take some time to translate this, and I would rather do it away from here. In the mean time, we can go ask the mayor for information on these people mentioned here."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

"Well Gragnor, you feel like another mapping adventure?" "Umm, that hurrt lasst time.  And you didn't eeven go therre."  "We rescued the girl.  Two actually.  Look what that got us.  Did you want more than that?"

"We can't blame all this destruction on one ghoul with a book.  You can squeeze through the bars.  If you can't, we can bypass them.  I've read Anaerion's book.  He can make you invisible to even those things that see in the shadows." "Allrrright."

"And this time, turn on you amulet before you go.  That ghoul would have fell over sooner if you did." "I forrrgot."

[sblock=ooc]Gragnor is small.  He can squeeze through the bars or be unsummoned and resummoned on the other side.  Then stealthily moving through, he can map the areas behind the bars, so we know which to tear down, and in what order.  When he yelps telepathically he is in trouble, Kalgor dismisses him.  Anaerion and Tyrien has seen this trick on their last adventure.

Good plan before returning to the surface?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien  uses a minor cantrip to clean herself up once more.  The scent of wild flowers replacing the stench.

Nodding in agreement, she says, “Well, that would appear to be the only option, then.  There are more things to search through and examine in that side chamber while we await Kitty's scouting.”

While Kitty proceeds, the half elf girl will return and begin ransacking the side chamber and gathering the parchment and books, checking the bedrolls and other places for interesting things.

_Take 10 on Perception (+11); same for secret doors if we haven't really looked yet._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll update later, but everyone else tell me what you want to be doing while Gragnor is off gallavanting (Tyrien's already said she's doing a wall-to-wall search by the sound of it. Others are welcome to help her, but I don't want to assume). If there's further manual translation (as opposed to Comprehend Languages, which I don't think anyone has?) attempts, I'll make those rolls in secret, since the rules allow for drawing false conclusions, and that doesn't really work if you see the roll results. 

Which tunnel does Kalgor want to send Gragnor down first?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ausk will continue to watch the tunnels as the cat goes down them, just in case he stirs something up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Tryien: Take 20 on searching, we will have the time.

Kalgor: Will sit with his own book and pen and map the details that Gragnor relays back.  He can Bond Senses with Gragnor if there is something real special to look at for 3 rounds/day.

Gragnor: Checking the West set of bars first. Then working clockwise, leaveing the ghoul's entrance to last.  If he cannot squeeze through, Kalgor will unsummon and resummon him.  Anaerion can add the Invisibility after that to max the time usage.  AC 25 invisible black panther in the dark with a +14 stealth.  He should go unnoticed.  Move 1/2 speed stealthily and relay details back telepathically to Kalgor.  Even after the 5 minute invisibility is up, he is quite stealthy in the dark.  

If Gragnor sees a creature he cannot circle around and past, he will return to try the next tunnel.  He always has the unsummoning escape, so he will take reasonable chances to go past something.  After 100 ft, Gragnor loses 1/2 his HP.  I don't think he will get out to 1,000 ft away.

Anaerion: He has one first level spell slot open.  So, he can take 15  minutes, memorize and then cast Comprehend Languages.  He also has  Invisibility currently memorized, so that will work on Gragnor nicely.   JS is busy at the moment with work, but these two actions sound quite  reasonable.  I doubt he would object.

Ausk: Umm, Ausk is going to be bored for a while.  He could aid in take20 searching.

Kanli: I think once we get back to the surface, he will get the honor of carrying the contract home early while we continue with this mystery.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just for the record, Ausk is already bored; a warrior with nothing to fight tends to be that way. He'll help search the camp if needed, but once that is done will settle back down to watching the tunnels.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, I plan on writing Kanli out once you're back to a place where I can do so provided IVV hasn't returned. Until you return to the surface, however, there aren't really any good options for logically exiting him from the narrative, so he stays a party member until then.[/sblock]
As Tyrien, Ausk, and Kanli begin the long task of searching every inch of the cavern, Gragnor wriggles and squirms his way through the bars, sharing his discomfort along the telepathic bond he shares with Kalgor. Meanwhile, Anaerion searches in his component pouch.

Soon enough, the wizard produces a small ovoid of an amber, waxy substance. He reaches through the bars, rolling the material between his fingers over Gragnor's head as he mutters words which slip from the memory of those who hear them. The substance melts and drips down onto the eidolon's fur, spreading further than it has any right to, covering the otherworldly panther as it reveals a dark eyelash at its center. Anaerion flicks the eyelash downward, and as it comes in contact with the waxy coating on Gragnor, the eidolon's form shimmers, then vanishes from view.

"You're going to read it to me, right? You're not going to keep it to yourself?" comes the disembodied voice that seems to accompany Anaerion. The elf smiles and nods, returning to the altar, leaving Kalgor and Gragnor to their work. 

Back at the altar, Anaerion pulls out his spellbook to prepare his translation spell.

[sblock=cavern searchers]Tyrien and the half-orcs gather the books and notes between them, and start digging through the bedrolls. While some smell distinctly better than others, the occupants appear to have left nothing in the bedrolls. The trio turns to working its way carefully over the walls of the side cavern with the camp.

[sblock=ooc]There are 5 books that weigh 3 lbs each, 3 more that are smaller and only weigh 1 lb. apiece. The notes have no appreciable weight. I'll let you decide how you want to distribute them[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]It takes 15 minutes to prepare an open slot, so Anaerion is stuck doing that for the first time block. [/sblock]

[sblock=Kalgor/Gragnor]Now invisible, Gragnor starts moving through the first tunnel. It takes little time for the eidolon to feel his mystical tether tug; he moves past the warning and feels the expected weakness. 

"Nothing but roots and dirt so far," he relays through the link. At a fork shortly thereafter, he chooses the left turn, moving West. There is little to report, other than a growing stench.

"Doesn't smell like that slime, at least. I hate that stuff," the panther sends, then returns to mental silence as he makes his way foward, eyes, ears, and (unfortunately) nose open. 

He pauses nervously a moment at the sound of shuffling and skittering, but though Kalgor can feel a bit of disgust through the link, there is no fear.

"Bugs," comes the mental report. "Roach-y looking things. Blech. Further I get, more of 'em there are, but they don't seem to care that I'm here. Or how smelly it's getting ... actually, I think thye might be what's making the smell."

It isn't much longer before Gragnor's mental sigh comes through the link.

"This end's a dead one. I just hit muck and swamp. I'm not going through there unless it's under that nasty, bug-infested water. You want me to take a swim?"

[sblock=ooc]Western tunnel splits at 150', heading northeast and southwest. Since you indicated you wanted to work clockwise, I took the liberty of sending Gragnor to the southwest. That split settles into a straight westerly route and starts slowly rising, reaching the swamp water at roughly 800' travelled (including the slight incline stretched over the horizontal distance). Gragnor can choose to enter the water or return the way he came.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 27, 2012)

*Kalgor*

[sblock=To Gragnor]No swimming. Come back and take the other fork.  You are doing real good. Slow moving works better than the running you did last time.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Yes, a left hand rule works for mapping. Gragnor at 13 HP.  If he goes past 1,000 ft, he drops to 6 HP. Yes, allowed to.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Anaerion: He has one first level spell slot open.  So, he can take 15   minutes, memorize and then cast Comprehend Languages.  He also has   Invisibility currently memorized, so that will work on Gragnor nicely.    JS is busy at the moment with work, but these two actions sound quite   reasonable.  I doubt he would object.






jkason said:


> It takes 15 minutes to prepare an open slot, so Anaerion is stuck doing that for the first time block.




[sblock=OOC]
This was what I was going to suggest anyway, so thanks for reading minds.
[/sblock]


Anaerion, propping open his spell book, turns to the spell he needs to translate the book.  As he is reading it over, the voice says "OH, comon, you don't need that.  You should just be able to read it!"  

"How can I read the book if I can't understand the language?  Maybe I'll write out a guide to understanding it later so I can become more proficient in it."


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2012)

Tyrien, Ausk, and Kanli finish scouring the side chamber with no real success, and make their way back to the larger central one.

"Blood is the ink with which our stories write themselves," Kanli says, and moves to study the armless body of the goggle-eyed man as the others start combing the walls for secret passageways, then he eventually moves to study the hunchback in the pool of muck.

Kalgor continues to map silently as Anaerion studies near the opposite wall, locking arcane patterns into his mind.

As Anaerion closes his spell book and stands to move back to the altar, Kanli announces to the room, "These have been robbed of their story, wrung dry of the ink to tell their tale. The Stone Hierophant suspects the malodorous interloper from above and below. It has many hungry mouths, it seems. The one with eyes too large to see his own doom found the mouth of another, though we have aided the world skin in reclaiming its property."

[sblock=Kalgor & Gragnor]He's not gone halfway back along his route before Gragnor announces he's lost the benefits of Anaerion's spell. He lopes along his slower, easier-to-endure pace, back to the fork, and announces he's taking the other way. 

This passage arcs a bit before splitting again after about a hundred feet: north and southeast. Keeping to his orders, Gragnor turns north. 

Think I'm on an incline here, but not much else to tell ya. Rocks, roots, dirt, ooh! that little lizard looks tasty. Yeah, I know: job to do. Kalgor hears a mental sigh.

Another split Gragnor announces. This one is northeast vs. a slightly northwest. Gragnor veers left again.

Okay, this fork seems a little more level, but I think … yeah. I keep going, gonna pull the thread thinner.

Despite the warning, Kalgor urges Gragnor on. They both feel the sensation as even more of Gragnor's life essence rips away when he crosses another limit in the anchor-bond between himself and Kalgor. 

Getting tighter in here. More rocks. Walls seem a lot more crumbly around here comes the mental report. Then, finally, a sigh.

Another dead end, boss Gragnor reports. cave in this time. Don't think I can dig through that. Which fork you want me to do next, the one closer to me, or to you?

[sblock=ooc]See full party ooc on speed calculations. Gragnor loses invisibility on his way back. Gets back to the fork at around 8 minutes. veers in an arc roughly north and east for 100' before the next fork. Takes the left fork straight north. Upward angle rises roughly equal to horizontal distance, so 300' horizontal feet later, he's also 300' further above. Second fork. Takes left. This fork is levels off. 200' horizontal after the second fork, the tunnel's blocked off by a cave in. Between the horizontal and vertical distance, Gragnor hits his 1000' range.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=cavern searchers]Still no secret doors or valuables beyond what you've already found, though Tyrien and Ausk seem to have gotten used to Kanli enough that they actually understand his rambling: the bodies are both bloodless, and twisted like those of the soldiers and citizens above. The mad prophets reference to many mouths would indicate they have small bite marks, and the final bit points to the goggle-eyed man as the meal the ghoul was feasting on when you entered.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]Focusing past Malkovian's petulance, Anaerion concentrates on preparing the mental patterns he'll need to cast the translation spell, and finally succeeds around the time Kanli spouts off his Kanli-speak.

[sblock=ooc]Comprehend Languages added to Anaerion's prepared list[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Trying to keep things more or less aligned chronologically. Gragnor's half speed local movement should be 200 feet per minute if I calculated it correctly. To the end of the first tunnel and returning to his first fork, then, would be roughly 8 minutes. 

A take 20 search takes 20 times a normal search. Depending on the text, that's either 1 minute per square or 2, but with three people apiece, I figure that clears the side room roughly around the time Gragnor moves on to his second split.

15 minute spell prep still ongoing, then, as others continue, ending at the finale of this particular update[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 28, 2012)

_Closer to you._


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 28, 2012)

Having found anything of worth in the camp, Ausk will return to guard duty, not entirely at ease with the calm they have encountered after the second death of the ghoul.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Having found very little, Tyrien  glances and skims through the scraps of parchment while she waits.  

However with the crazy Kanli being hard to understand and Ausk never saying much, she is hesitant to start chatting with either Anaerion or Kalgor while she waits.  

She piles the books next to them and says, “They are too heavy for me to carry around, but I figure you might want to look at them later at least.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 29, 2012)

"Thank you!  I am sure he will want to read it aloud like he will with this book.  Right??" the voice says.  Anaerion looks up and also says "Thanks Tyrien" before reaching into his spell component bag for...something black and crumbly.  He sticks his index finger into the compound, and reaches up to his eyes.  Anaerion starts drawing an intigrate pattern around them, causing his to appear black with bright green iris.  He starts casting the spell, and the black compound draws into his eyes, causing the whites of them to turn black.

The spell cast, Anaerion starts his reading aloud from the book.

[sblock]
Cast comprehend Languages.  And Starts to read loud enough for Malkovian.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

His spell cast, Anaerion begins reciting the translation softly in order to make use of Malkovian (and simultaneously avoid the disembodied companion's distraction if he were ignored). 

Kalgor continues to sit near the western tunnels, slowly etching out his rough map from whatever silent reports he is getting from his panther.

Ausk begins a loose patrol of the cavern as Tyrien begins flipping through notes and books idly and Kanli lies down near the pool of muck and either meditates or starts napping; with Kanli, it's often hard to tell what he's intending to do, though as the next approximately fifteen minutes pass, those not actively involved begin to wonder if Kanli has the right idea with this nap notion.

[sblock=Tyrien]All the text is in the same foreign language, so Tyrien can't make heads or tails of the content (no ranks in Linguistics). She does recognize numbering on the notes in Common, though, and as she sifts through, is able to put the notes in what she thinks might be their proper order, an effort she hopes might reduce the time of anyone else translating them for study.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk]Despite his misgivings, Ausk hears and sees nothing out of the ordinary as the group continues to while away their time in the cavern with its unnatural trees.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]It's slow going, even with the spell translating. Between the annotations and the style of the text itself, information is hard come by, but Anaerion pushes on, trying to parse the full intent of the ancient text. So far he's managed to gather that the altar is just as important due to its location as it is to its constructed specifications. He's reasonably certain that the spell required a special location and that this--the translation seems to be "Sunless Grove"--was an essential component. He's still not studied far enough to learn exactly what the ritual's purpose was[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalgor]Returning to the fork, Gragnor turns North-Northeast.

Definitely climbing now. Kinda steep, this.

Indeed, through the link, Kalgor receives reports of an increasing incline, and the otherworldly cat even has to make a tall pounce at one point to make a ledge carved out in order to continue.

Looks like this used to be another fork, but the right side's caved in Gragnor continues, turning northwest again and continuing up the long incline. 

Think we're leveling off here, but there's more stink. Smells like sewage. Also, there are rats. Narrowing up here, and there's a little hole over my head, gonna ... 

Ugh. Yeah. hole takes me to the sewers, or maybe just a cesspool. I'm not sure this thing drains anywhere. But I found a clogged up grate and

There's the mental version of a sputtering

It's still raining up top, which is not helping this sewage situation, though. Let me ... ungh ... sniff. Yeah, some nasty alleyway. Lots of rain, garbage, and ... of course. Some stupid kids running around just screamed out that there's a panther on the loose, I'm jumping back down for now before Crows show up who don't know I'm on their team. 

I didn't see any kind of trail or anything up there. You want me staying up top, or coming back?

[sblock=ooc]North-northwest at an incline (for approx 600 horizontal feet. Fork with right half collapsed. Left fork runs northwest another 500 horizontal on an incline before exiting out a sewer grate in a garbage-filled alley somewhere in the city.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2012)

"Take a good look around and scratch a mark on a wall or close piece of wood so we can find that spot later.  Then come back down.  We have a few more of these tunnels to look through."  

"Done.  Wall marked."

"Wait a minute.  No sense taking the long path."  The panther disappears in a puff of smoke.

Kalgor resummons Gragnor just the other side of the western bars.  "If my mapping is right, you have one more fork to check out.  This should bring your strength back."  He lays his hand on the kitty to heal him.

Gragnor continues on, taking the right fork this time.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 

*Gragnor* HP: *20*/26,  AC 25 with Mage Armor  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

The right fork, as it turns out, merely brings Gragnor back around in a loop to the second (clockwise) tunnel entrance back into the cavern.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2012)

"Two down, one to go.  Since the ghoul probably came from this one, sneak in there carefully.  It is better for you to leave unnoticed than to start a fight."  "Okaay"
[sblock=actions]unsummon and resummon if Gragnor cannot squeeze through the bars.  Star the search of the third tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 1, 2012)

Knowing he has a time limit, Anaerion keeps at it.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Starting to get bored, Tyrien considers that slime trail leading upwards and out and wonders aloud, “As we came down here expecting to find the culprit that caused the trouble above, it now appears that we went in the opposite direction.  That means that our prey is loose in the town, no?”

She cocks an ear to see if her own soul will try to speak to her in response.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2012)

Anaerion continues his reading as Kalgor sends Gragnor into the final tunnel, moving his position to be closer to that one as he continues mapping. 

Kanli is by this point well and truly asleep, though interestingly enough even his snoring, like his words, seems slightly off-kilter. As Tyrien relays her question, the half-orc (coincidentally or not) seems to talk in his sleep:

"The prey is the hunter which eats its mother. The silkworm brings its breeders beauty through its forest's death." 

Ausk continues his patrol, nerves on edge as nothing continues to happen, while Tyrien has by now set up the notes and books in a tidily stacked pile for whomever will be hauling them out of the cavern. 

[sblock=Ausk]Despite his misgivings, Ausk hears nothing but Anaerion's murmuring and the echoes of dripping water, and sees even less in the way of activity.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tyrien]From what Tyrien's been able to determine, whether it is wandering about the streets or somewhere below them, wherever the creature is it didn't come back through here to get there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]The wizard and his intelligent item gather than the ritual in the Sunless Grove was meant to create a planar portal, though the notations seem to indicate it wouldn't be usable for travel out of this plane, but only into it. There is also a reference to readying binding magics to time with the aperature's opening.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalgor & Gragnor]The final tunnel moves northeast just a bit past the first thinning of Gragnor's life line, then arcs back around to travel past the cavern and to the southwest. Again, there seems to be an incline involved in the tunnel. Gragnor finds a few dead rodents gnawed to their bones, likely snacks for the ghoul. Then his link tugs thin again as he comes across yet another fork. 

Right end looks like another cave-in he reports after a quick glance down it. He heads to the left again, then, the up-sloping tunnel south/southeast now.

No roots here he notes absently as he pads along carefully, then shortly thereafter there's a pause.

Graveyard comes the mental report. Tunnel widens out some, and the top of this thing has those long boxes humans use jutting out here and there. Looks like that ghoul tore into a few. Got the ends shredded open and some piles of broken bones.

The section below the graveyard seems to have been dug out in various places to expand the ghoul's meal options. Eventually, Gragnor finds the entrance to the surface through a small crypt.

casket's empty in here. Might be this was where ghoul-y got buried back in the day. Or he just et this one up better than the others.

[sblock=ooc]The entirety of this tunnel is on an incline which finishes out approximately 900 ft above the start at the crypt on the hill's surface. horizontal directions not accounting for height: 200' northeast, curving around for another 200' until heading southwest. Southwestern trail continues 700' (around here, between vertical and horizontal distance, Gragnor hits 1000' again). Fork to the southwest ends in a cave-in after only about 100'. Fork south/southeast continues another 300' into the graveyard, eventually ending in a small crypt.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2012)

_"That was all the tunnels?"_ (assuming yes)

_"Look around and find a name on that crypt.  If you can get out the door and look around it would be nice to know which one it is so we can report it to the mayor."_
_"After that, I will bring you back here."_

Turning to his comrades, "No critters other than some dead rats.  He eventually came up under and through the cemetery where the ghoul was probably snacking."

"If we get to blame everything on one ghoul, that is going to be an easy reward. Naw, that is too easy.  So, we have five bed rolls.  One for lefty who wears goggles, one for the hunchback, so we have three to hunt that probably can cast dimension door or something better."

After bringing Gragnor back, Kalgor wraps up the two bodies in the bed rolls to carry back to the surface.  "Maybe someone upstairs can identify these people.  Or, maybe the magic shop can tell us who they sold the magic items to."

Kalgor waits patiently for Anaerion to get the most out his spell that he can but is otherwise ready to leave.
[sblock=ooc]Carrying one of the bodies will put Kalgor into heavy encumbrance.  Someone else will have to carry the other one.
Gragnor's HP: 17 currently, spent last summoner spell.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2012)

After Gragnor's return, it's about 20 more minutes before Anaerion finally looks up, a bit bleary eyed after the whites of his eye are once again white.

[sblock=Kalgor]Gragnor finds himself unable to open the door, which seems to be locked, and though he searches the interior of the crypt, whoever was buried here apparently didn't label the inside. He skulks back through the tunnels and rejoins Kalgor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]Placating his amulet seems to actually help matters, as Anaerion actually finds the disembodied voice helping him when he's stuck. The spell fades just as Anaerion puzzles out the last of the annotated section with its lengthy discussion of how to use special rituals to open portals in key locations, certain he might not have finished were it not for Malkovian.

After nearly an hour studying the text, Anaerion has learned that the ritual described in the book can open a portal in the Sunless Grove to release “spawn of the Dark Tapestry."

A section near the end cautions those who would attempt this ritual, warning that forcing open such portals draws forth the spiritual essence of the casters, and that any entity contacted by the portal can make “hideous use of this essence by consuming it, growing more powerful in the bargain, such that only the end of such essence can challenge the intruder’s rights upon your world.” 

Anaerion's extensive knowledge translates the warning farily easily: opening a portal in this manner links the souls of those who open the portal to a creature on the far side, and the creature will grow more powerful if it can kill those who conjured it. Conversely, if some other agent kills the conjurers (or sets their spirits beyond the reach of the conjured creature), that spiritual energy will be lost to the conjured creature. In this way, it should be possible to weaken a summoned creature by killing the conjurers before it can do the same. If all involved in the summoning can be killed before the creature gets to them, it would be banished back to the Dark Tapestry.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 2, 2012)

After reading the most important sections of the book, Anaerion wipes his eyes to shake out the bleariness that set in.  _I cannot believe someone tried to summon such a monstrocity.  This is not going to be easy._

Removing his hand from his eyes, Anaerion closes the book, and looks up towards the rest of the party.  "Allright, I more or less have got what happened here."

"This book describes a way to open a portal to release a monster.  A monster which, by some dark way, is a spawn of the Dark Tapestry.  This site was unique enough to serve as a gate to bring the creature here. I have my strong suspicious that this summoned monster  is what caused this tragedy.  These 5 people tried to work with powers beyond there comprehension, and brought us this monstrosity."

"However, we have some good news.  The monster requires the essence of those that summoned it.  As we only have 2 bodies of 5, and 4 names on this list, we might be able to track down the other summoners.  If we can kill " Anaerion gulps a little bit at this point, but continues with "...kill these men before the monster does, it will remain in its slightly weakened state."

The voice with Anaeroin pipes with "We can keep the books right?  They left it here after all!  Right?  Right?"  

Anaerion nods his head.  "I think this book will have more to tell.  I think we should hold onto this, and the notes Tyrian collected.  They might tell us more if we run out of options.  For now, let us head to the surface.  I am done with this place, and we need to find out more about these people."


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I just need to know who's carrying what. I know Kalgor's carrying a body. I'll still need the dispensation of the other body, _Pnakotic Manuscripts_ (the the 10 pound book Anaerion was working with), the other books and notes, and the magic items you recovered.  Once I know how everyone's loaded down, I can move you back up the stairs in standard marching order, since I expect everyone's more than ready to get moving again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is a bit slender and on the brink of being encumbered, “Unless you really need me to carry something, I will be slowed down if I have to carry anything but a few scraps of parchment, the ring or wand.  But if we are are over burdened, I can carry my share.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (May 2, 2012)

OOc: Anaerion has a handy haversack?  We can use that for the items at least. not so much a body.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 2, 2012)

When it comes time to return to the surface, Kalgor pulls out one of his recently purchased scrolls and recites its spell.  Turning to Ausk, "An ant haul spell will make this easier if you want."  Kalgor will use a second scroll on Ausk.   Picking up the heavier of the two bodies, he is ready for the climb up all those stairs.  Gragnor takes point to deal the any surprises along the way. Looking at the girl, "Too dainty to even carry the treasure.  Hrrumph!"
[sblock=ooc]Kalgor uses two scrolls of Ant Haul.  Even at triple carrying capacity, he is still in medium encumbrance to make the climb up the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2012)

Ausk will throw some of the books in his Handy Haversack before picking up the heavier of the bodies without breaking a sweat. "Between the ant haul and my ability to rage, I can carry it comfortably."  He'll let the others split up the magic items.









*OOC:*


Ausk is better for carrying heavy stuff because if he needs to he can rage and get back into light, and even if he's in medium, he's not slowed down by encumbrance.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien doesn't even bat an eyelash, “Certainly, I am dainty. And, fragile too. You all are the strong silent types, not me. Besides, you guys are able to carry everything without my help.”

She starts moving back the way they came once everyone is loaded and ready.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Let's say the lighter body (sans arm) weighs 150 lbs. The hunchback is a hefty 210.[/sblock]

The spoils of the sunless grove distributed and magics in place to aid in carrying the corpses, the party sets back up the long stairway, Gragnor ranging slightly ahead. After several hundred feet, Kanli pauses, looking back down. 

"Foresight is bought with hindsight, and I feel it a price worth paying," he says, and begins walking backwards up the stairs. The process slows him down a bit, and eventually Anaerion and Tyrien pass him, though he remains in sight at the outer edge of Tyrien's ioun torch.

Other than this particular hiccup, the lengthy trek up the stairwell, back up through multiple layers of architecture, is uneventful until Gragnor makes the turn to enter the burial chamber the party first explored. 

Just before he steps into the room, the eidolon catches sight of a short figure wearing layers of rags, a dagger in its hands. The milky eyes widen as the creature realizes its hiding place has been discovered.

[sblock=ooc]Surprise round. Gragnor can act, and won initiative, so he can act first.

Rather than lose an extra XP share to Kanli for a second combat due to the logistics of being able to write him out, I placed Kanli outside combat range. If you guys want his help, you can have it, but you'll be sharing the XP with him. I'll leave it up to you, but for now he's out (at the 40' edge of illumination from Tyrien's ioun torch).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 3, 2012)

Gragnor moves in to pin the little creature in his crevice.  He snarls and growls.  Grunting a word in draconic, his claws and teeth start sparking.
[sblock=actions]10' move to J5 to corner him, std to activate amulet of shocking fists, fight defensively

Leaving Kanli out is fine with me.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 

*Gragnor* HP: *17*/26,  AC *27* with Mage Armor and fighting defensively  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 2.5 hrs, fighting defensively [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Fine to leave on Kanli as well.  Are we waiting for a DM update for the rest of us to go?


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay. Was trying to double check rules on a couple of things before I went making adjustments. 

So, first, Gragnor was acting in a surprise round. He only gets a move or a standard, not both. I was going to allow for a five foot step + standard, but then I looked up hard corner rules and realized where my mistake was. My assumption is that Gragnor wants to pin the creature in and open the entry for others rather than activate his amulet. 

I spent a lot of time digging around for when fighting defensively adjustments take effect. The only reference I could find was this, under the Attack action section:



> Fighting Defensively as a Standard Action
> 
> You can choose to fight defensively *when attacking* If you do so, you take a –4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 to AC until the start of your next turn.




Emphasis mine. My reading on this is that you have to have initiated an attack to fight defensively, and Gragnor couldn't do that in the surprise round, since closing to melee range takes his actions for the round. He still has an impressive AC of 25, though, until round 1.[/sblock]

Gragnor moves in to pin the creature, which lets out a noise somewhere between a growl and a squeak. It lashes out with the blade in its hand, but Gragnor barely has to pay attention to it to avoid the attack.

Unfortunately, though he noticed this creature, he missed two others, which had apparently secreted themselves into the alcoves where the empty burial urns rested. With their own series of gutteral sounds, the other two surround the otherworldly panther, blades at the ready. 

As the creatures move into position, Kalgor notices that the light from Tryien's Ioun torch, which previously covered him, suddenly stops at the turn in the stairwell.

[sblock=Actions & Status]Creature 1 attacks Gragnor and misses.
Creatures 2 and 3 close on Gragnor (here Gragnor benefits from the same hard corner rules that frustrated his own attempts, since they block both the other creatures from charging).

*Status*

Creature 1: Undamaged
Creature 2: Undamaged
Creature 3: Undamaged


Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Fighting Defensively (Total AC 27)
Kalgor: 45/45
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

        *GM:*  All PCs now up for Round 1


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Alerted by Kitty's growl, Tyrien nocks an arrow and moves up, past Kalgor. 

She exclaims, “Cor! We are ambushed!”

She puts some arcane energy into her arrow and lets fly.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Move Action:* Move to I2
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on #2 Arrow (Deadly Aim/PBS) (1d20+10=21,  1d8+9=15)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (May 4, 2012)

Knowing that his friends should get position before he does, Anerion delays until the others have acted. 

OOC: Moving forward is gong to block the two melee people, so Anaerion is delaying for now. 

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person,Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2012)

As Tyrien moves through her companions and reaches the turn in the stairs by Kalgor, her ioun torch suddenly stops shedding its light, plunging both she and Anaerion into a darkness their natural senses cannot navigate.

[sblock=ooc]The ioun torch's illumination effect is suppressed as Tyrien turns the corner. The map is now without light. Tyrien cannot target the creatures effectively. I'll allow her to delay her standard action if you want to wait to see if anyone else can brighten things up, or since you're in a tunnel where you don't really have angle options, you can fire directly ahead with a 50% miss chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

Unnatural darkness has fallen upon Kalgor.  That shall not last, he shall fight back the dark.  The aasimar casts and restores light to the area.  

Gragnor, being a student of flank fighting knows he is in a bad position. With deft grace, he moves to put his back in a corner and draw the group away from the entrance so they may flank the little buggers.

[sblock=actions]move action, drop the dead body, (assuming more than a free considering the weight), std cast Daylight upon his horned helm.  That will cancel and block darkness spells, but only cancel one deeper darkness spell

Gragnor: acrobatics move to I7, fight defensively while biting number 3. (He's never going to get that amulet turned on in time for a fight. )

Yeah, missed the surprise action only, would have chosen move over activating the amulet.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 15 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5, CMB +7, CMD 19
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: 

*Gragnor* HP: *17*/26,  AC *27* with Mage Armor and fighting defensively  ......  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 2.5 hrs, fighting defensively [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2012)

Kalgor's spell lights up the stairway back the way the party came, and appears to clear away the effect suppressing Tyrien's ioun torch, at least in her direct firing range. The half-elf takes quick advantage, sinking an arrow into the gut of the closest creature, which cries out in pain. 

Gragnor meanwhile manages to vault out of the reach of all three slashing daggers to land by the furthest creature, though that feat and his attempts to cover his own flank make his bite little more than a nip in the creature's forearm.

[sblock=ooc]I've been treating both light and darkness effects as cut off by walls, so while he's at his current position, The Daylight effect only counters in a straight line, but that's enough to let Tyrien make her shot. The un-suppressed darkness effect is now noted with the gray on the map. Doesn't effect characters with darkvision.

I debated making the body difficult terrain, but honestly, I find making normal dead work that way gets messy logistically, and there are already enough effects to keep track of, so everyone can ignore corpses in their path for now.  

*Status*

Creature 1: Undamaged
Creature 2: Heavily Wounded
Creature 3: Mildly Wounded


Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 67/67
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Fighting Defensively (Total AC 27)
Kalgor: 45/45
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Ausk and Anaerion can still act this round


----------



## Satin Knights (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Gragnor went to I7 to get the corner.  I later realized that the door is open, but it is still CMD 16 base +5 to move through an occupied square + 2 Dodge from defensive fighting (=23) to get through his square to the other side of the door.  Failure stops the movement and provokes the AoO.

The position of H7 would allow the trivial re-flank he wanted to avoid.

Gragnor is a halfling rogue.  He scratches and nips for d3 or d4 damage unless he has flank with his master. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 4, 2012)

Ausk drops the body, moves forward to protect Tyrien (I-4), pulling his morningstar as he does so due to the limited quarters, going into a rage at the same time. When he gets there, he (and if the creature is alive, the spirit he has while raging) attacks with full fury.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2012)

Ausk shoves his way through the others, spirits howling with his rage, and though his own weapon fails to connect, the spirits raging about him knock the closest creature to the ground with a squeal of pain.

[sblock=Status]

Creature 1 (AC 16): Undamaged
Creature 2 (AC 16): Dying, Prone 
Creature 3 (AC 16): Mildly Wounded


Anaerion: 37/37
Ausk: 77/77, Rage
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Fighting Defensively (Total AC 27)
Kalgor: 45/45
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Anaerion still up, and Kalgor has a move action if he wants to take it


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

Kalgor moves in, leaving an opening for Ausk to take battle steps and thereby opening himself up to retaliation while moving.
[sblock=move]Kalgor will move to H5, drawing an AoO from #3, but giving Ausk room to 5' next round without taking a AoO himself.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2012)

Moving forward to Kalgor's recently taken spot, Anaerion looks forward and tries to think what he needs to do. As he cannot enlarge anyone without moving, and with every one in the way of his normal acid splash, he decides to keep his guard up instead. 

[sblock]
Move to Kalgor's spot. 
Standard: Total defense. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2012)

Kalgor moves forward, drawing a dagger swipe from one of the creatures in a bid to  open a space for Ausk. It's a solid slash across his ribs, but little more than a scratch in his experience. Before he has a chance to shrug off the hit, however, Kalgor feels a shiver up his spine, and finds himself feeling suddenly weaker.

The ranger's movement brightens the far side of the crypt, but his helm's magical aura is blocked by the wall now, and Tyrien's Ioun torch once again snuffs out, just as Anaerion moves into the field of darkness.

Even as their companion fell, the creatures began gibbering back and forth, their volume indicating some kind of argument. As Kalgor takes the swipe from the dagger, the creature near Gragnor nods and spits out some kind of command. Its companion moves forward, raises its own dagger. The hard corner of the cavern makes it too difficult for Ausk to take advantage of the opening the creature would normally have given him, and the half-orc can only watch as the creature plunges its dagger deep into the heart of its companion.

A bloodcurdling screech comes from the creature, and every inch of its pallid, exposed skin suddenly erupts in a brilliant light. Ausk, powered by rage and spirits, looks into the explosion of light and barely blinks at it. Kalgor and Gragnor, however, aren't so lucky. Both find themselves blinded by the dazzling effect. Tyrien and Anaerion seem to be shielded by the same darkness which has stymied them, merely noting the Ioun torch flaring briefly then extinguishing again. 

Of the dead creature, nothing seems to remain but a pile of rags and its dagger. The other two seem momentarily dazed by the same effect which has hurt the Ranger and panther.

[sblock=Actions and Status]Oi. Okay, adjudicating multiple effects = headache. But, here's what I've got:

Kalgor moves, and the wall blocks his Daylight effect, making the Ioun torch once again subject to the darkness suppression. He also takes an AoO from creature 3. Hit. 3 damage. Also, he fails his Fort save vs. poison, so he also takes 2 Str damage. 

Kalgor must make a DC 15 Fort save on his turn or take another 1d2 Str damage from the poison.

Enemy turn:

Creature 3: Attack vs. Kalgor. Miss.
Creature 1: 5' step, coup-de-grace the dying creature 2 (AoO blocked for Ausk from cover by the corner). Creature 2 dies, which instigates its Death Throes ability. Creatures in 10' radius must save vs. blinding. The darkness effect Tyrien is under brings the illumination down so that I ruled she didn't need to make the save. Ausk makes his save. Kalgor and Gragnor fail theirs.

Kalgor and Gragnor are Blinded for the next 3 rounds.

The creatures are also currently blinded by the light flash

Whew. Okay, then, *Status*

Creature 1 (AC 16): Undamaged, Blind (effective AC 11)
Creature 2 (AC 16): Dead / destroyed (-14/19)
Creature 3 (AC 16): 2 damage (mildly wounded), Blind (effective AC 11)


Anaerion: 37/37, no current light
Ausk: 77/77, Rage
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Fighting Defensively, Blind 3/3
Kalgor: 42/45, poisioned (-2 STR, continue DC 15 Fort saves), Blind 3/3
Tyrien: 40/40, no current light[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up. Assume Ioun torch re-activates if Tyrien moves into line of effect with Kalgor.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 5, 2012)

Gragnor swats at the space in front of him trying to land a solid strike.  Landing both claws, Gragnor calls out to Kalgor telepathically,_"Ssame spot betweeen usss." _ Kalgor draws his greatsword and misses.  "Using poisoned blades."  Assuming the flash blinded equally, Kalgor sidesteps to H6 and notifies only Gragnor telepathically.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 15 11 HP 45/45,  Init +2, Perception +8/+10 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 16 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +8, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +7, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +6, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +5, CMB +7, CMD 19
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
Effects: poisoned, blind 3 rounds

*Gragnor* HP: *17*/26,  AC *19* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +14, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 2.5 hrs, blind 3 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 5, 2012)

Ausk takes a step forward (I5) and attacks the one being flanked by Kalgor if it's still up; otherwise he turns his attention to the other one.


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2012)

The creature cries out in pain as Gragnor hurts it, but does not fall until Ausk and his spirits close and assault it, when it falls to a heap on the ground. 

[sblock=Kalgor]The light display tells Kalgor what he suspected, that these are Dark Folk known as Dark Creepers, whose death results in a blinding burst of light and the destruction of their physical form[/sblock]

[sblock=Status] Forgot to update enemy AC for the blinded condition. Listed now.

Kalgor made the number of saves needed for a cure on the poison, so no additional Str damage.

*Status*

Creature 1 (AC 16): Undamaged, Blind (effective AC 11)
Creature 2 (AC 16): Dead / destroyed (-14/19)
Creature 3 (AC 16): Dying, prone

Anaerion: 37/37, no current light
Ausk: 77/77, Rage
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Blind 3/3
Kalgor: 42/45, -2 STR, Blind 3/3
Tyrien: 40/40, no current light[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Tyrien and Anaerion still up for this round


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


The whole thing was so confusing I fell asleep trying to sort it out last night.  After combat, maybe someone an explain mechanics of the whole darkness/daylight/Ioun Torch going in and out thing.

Also I had a hard time posting, the stupid site kept telling me the message was too short (needing to be 3 characters in length) and that is obviously not true.  I kept adding in pieces of the post until I got it all in.






Tyrien keeps hearing the sounds of combat int he chamber ahead and   follows after Ausk. She puts more arcane energy into her next arrow   nocked and ready to go.  From the corner, she can see the last remaining   foe and she calls back to Anaerion, “I think we got this, one left.”

Using the corner for cover, she points the arrow at her target and   watches it stick into the creature as she releases the draw on the bow   with a *twang*.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Move Action:* Move to I4
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Creature 1; Arrow (Deadly Aim/PBS/Precise Shot) (1d20+10=20,  1d8+9=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2012)

With a small nod Anaerion shouts back "I guess that works.  Ya.  Sure."

He does not realize he is shouting into the corner though.  

The voice that accompanies him says "What happened to the light?  It needs to make up its mind already."



OCC: Total Defense.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 37 Current: 37
CMB: +0 CMD:13(10ff) Fort: +3 Reflex: +3 Will: +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 10' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 7 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

Tyrien's ioun torch comes back to life as she steps forward, though the darkness effect unfortunately keeps the light from reaching Anaerion. 

Despite having to aim past the hulking Ausk, Tyrien's arrow strikes true. 

The creature, arrow in its gut, lashes out with its blade, but cannot find Ausk to hit, and stumbles backwards, where it shakes its head and seems to clear its vision, squeaking in apparent dismay as it sees its other companion bleeding out on the floor.

[sblock=Actions and Status]I'll be happy to breakdown all the light factors when combat is over if you like. 

Creature 2 fails Con save, continues dying. 

Creature 1 makes a blind stab at Ausk and misses, 5' step backwards, and its blindness ends.

*Status*
Creature 1 (AC 16): 10 damage, Wounded 
Creature 2 (AC 16): Dead / destroyed (-14/19)
Creature 3 (AC 16): Dying, prone

Anaerion: 37/37, no current light
Ausk: 77/77, Rage
Gragnor: 17/26, Mage Armor, Blind 2/3
Kalgor: 42/45, -2 STR, Blind 2/3
Tyrien: 40/40[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party up, probably last round, but maybe the little bugger will get lucky


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shoots another arcane charged arrow to only have it zip past the creature, catching at its cloak only.

“Gah, missed it and it is cowering in the corner.”

She moves past Ausk to make room for Anaerion to take her place.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Swift Action:* Activate Arcane Strike; +1 damage
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Creature 1; Arrow (Deadly Aim/PBS) (1d20+10=13,  1d8+9=17)
*Move Action:* Move to H5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 7, 2012)

Ausk just grins at the remaining foe, takes a 5' step (to J5), and brings his morningstar down on the creature.









*OOC:*


That is one lucky bastard.


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

While Tyrien's arrow can't find its target, Ausk has little trouble. He bashes the remaining creature across the skull, and even as it reels, the spirits which attend his rage pound the creature backward, a loud snapping noise accompanying their shoving the creature into the rock jutting out behind it. With little more than a whimper, the creature falls limp to the floor of the cavern. 

[sblock=ooc]The remaining creature is down and dying. Combat over. I'll update the first post with XP.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 8, 2012)

"Uh, guys?  A little help here?"  (assuming) Anaerion still be in the dark, he has no idea which way to go.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

"The runt flash blinded me.  I can't see either and I am the one glowing.  So, you will have to wait a minute."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 8, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien moves into a position to shine light back down the stairwell and calls to Anaerion.

“Something funny is going on with the lights here.  Follow the sound of my voice and keep you hand on the wall to your right and you will be fine.”

Expecting something bad to happen again, she covers her eyes while she waits for the rest of the downed foes to expire.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (May 8, 2012)

Anaerion fumbles for a bit to put his hand on the wall. He turns to face the direction of Ty's voice. He takes a deep breath and starts walking forward, slowly. When the bright light of Kalgor's daylight hits his eyes, he blinks a couple times before saying "Allright, I am learning how to see in the dark."


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

With Tyrien's help, Anaerion makes his way into the area where Kalgor's magic negates the magical darkness. Shortly thereafter, Kalgor and Gragnor's vision clears. As Tyrien stands with her eyes covered, the light from Kalgor's helm brightens noticably, but the two downed creatures appear to be breathing easier rather than exploding in a shower of light.

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor and Gragnor only had two more rounds of blindness, so their eyes should clear 'round the time Anaerion makes it in. Shortly thereafter the Darkness SLAs expire, meaning the Daylight spell now sheds its full Bright Light. 

The two remaining creatures have both stabilized on their own.[/sblock]

[sblock=As promised, the light breakdown]Okay, firstly, to try to be consistent, I ruled that both darkness and light effects didn't 'spread' but rather 'burst,' and were blocked by walls. I didn't want to deal with the nightmare of reflected light.

The creatures can cast Darkness at will as a spell-like ability, which they did shortly before the party arrived (SLA don't require components, so this didn't affect their stealth checks). 

Darkness reduces the effective light level within its area, though it can't reduce a level beyond normal darkness, so darkvision sees through it. Gragnor and Kalgor, then, didn't notice a difference as they entered the chamber, and the darkness effect didn't spread into the stairwell more than a square until the creatures surrounded Gragnor and were in line to allow that.

Darkness explicitly says "Magical light sources only increase the light level in an area if they are of a higher spell level than darkness."  Continual flame is the same level as Darkness, so the ioun torch was unable to raise the light level: i.e., when in the darkness effect, the torch was suppressed.

Kalgor cast Daylight, which is not only a higher level, but has explicit text re: its interaction with the Darkness spell:



> Daylight brought into an area of magical darkness (or vice versa) is temporarily negated, so that the otherwise prevailing light conditions exist *in the overlapping areas of effect.*




Emphasis mine. So, when he first cast Daylight, the overlapping area covered Tyrien's square, temporarily negating the effect, and thus allowing the ioun torch to once again work.

When Kalgor moved into the room, however, the overlapping Daylight/darkness area no longer reached Tyrien (Daylight's line of effect blocked by the wall), which meant the torch was once again unable to raise illumination levels. 

The 'brief flash' of the torch was fluff on my part. Per RAW, the death of a Dark Creeper results in a bright flash of light that forces blindness saves to all in a 10' radius. I decided that the Darkness effect reduced the intensity of the light, so that in essence the flash worked momentarily like the Daylight spell, and the ioun torch flared a moment and Tyrien avoided having to make a Fort save.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, If you are not traveling with an aasimar, three of these little buggers can TPK a party.  And their taller masters, well, I have seen one of them decimate an eighth level party.  Darkness at will is hard.  Deeper Darkness at will is viciously painful.[/sblock]"We should interrogate them, but they are tricky little bastards that can cast darkness at will.  So, only if we strip them naked and tie them down firmly with a blade to their throat.  Otherwise we will have another fight on our hands."


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 9, 2012)

As the last one drops, Ausk will come out of his rage, and once he catches his breath, will keep watch over the unconscious forms. "It concerns me that we did not see them on the way in, and yet we did just now. That suggests that there is another way in that we have not discovered."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Re: Illumination.  I guess I was expecting the Daylight to suppress the Darkness effects at the source.  So the darkness burst template would not reach Tyrien, leaving her Ioun Torch to illuminate normally.  Seems kind of weird the way it was happening.  Dunno if it was right or not.





Tyrien gestures towards the other door, “We did not explore that way any further, figuring that a closed door could wait while the open stairway should have priority.”

She nods as Kalgor mentions preparations for interrogating the prisoners.  The half-elven girl puts away her longbow and draws the large sword from the scabbard across her back.  Tyrien is ready with the blade to decapitate the first of the buggers to interrogate should they try something stupid.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

As the others recover from the fight, Kanli finally wanders into the room. 

"The Granite Hierophant has scrawled warning into the earth. Take care 'gainst the darkness that walks and blades the eat the strength of ... oh."

He stops as he sees the unconscious creatures on the floor. 

"I see you already read the missives of doom and burned them."


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2012)

Kalgor proceeds to strip and search the filthy rags off of the prisoners and hog tie them.   "I have no healing to wake them."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks at the others and mentions, “I can cast two minor healing spells per day, but I figured they were more of an emergency thing.”

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Greatsword
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

The two creatures each have a mundane dagger, but the poisons they use seem to have been spent in their individual attacks. The dagger next to the pile of rags that was the third creature, though, still glistens with a nasty black coating. Kalgor's further searching of both captives and pile reveals little else but nasty, smelly rags. Layers of them, each one more rotten and rank than the one atop it.  He pulls rope from his bag and begins binding the creatures in anticipation of waking them.

[sblock=ooc]Three mundane daggers, one still with a dose of poison on it. No other loot on the creatures.

I see Kalgor has two lengths of rope on him. Is he using one of each to bind the creatures, or just one of them? If the latter, which one, and is he tying the creatures together, or cutting the rope (to what lengths?)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Using the 50' rope.  Not cutting it, but using about 10' of each end to tie the buggers up.  That leaves about 30' in the middle.  That way, one acts as an anchor for the other if it manages to stand and try running.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

It takes Kalgor little time to bind the unconscious creatures, though they have yet to wake on their own.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ausk could wake them up quicker if you wanted, or we could simply carry them outside with us if we wanted to.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 14, 2012)

"If we carry them upstairs, the Crows can deal with the tedious work of interrogation.  They might even know something about these two or their kind.  Bringing in live captives is the civilized thing to do.  Ausk and I are already loaded.  Kanli, they are small.  Try carrying both of them so our girl doesn't get her hands dirty." 

Kalgor goes back and grabs the body he was carrying, then whistles at Gragnor to continue on upward.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

Kanli slings one of the small, foul-smelling creatures over his shoulder, but when he tries to heft the second, he grunts and stumbles. He closes his eyes a moment and mutters, and as the others watch, his flesh begins to lose its human qualities and fully embrace its orcish heritage. Thus altered, he hefts the second form onto his other shoulder, and though he's clearly still burdened, this altered form seems capable of bearing up under the weight.

"The flesh can be molded, but the tide of time erodes it quickly, and such burdens will tear away the form one wears each day."


[sblock=ooc]Dark Creepers weigh 80 lbs apiece, which took Kanli over his heavy encumbrance. However, he can cast Alter Self 4x a day, for 6 minutes each time thanks to his bloodline arcana. That gives him a +2 Str, which settles him into heavy load to carry both bodies. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 14, 2012)

"Let us get out of here before more trouble finds us." Ausk grabs the body he dropped, and moves to keep moving out.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 15, 2012)

"So. Can we read that book again?  There is so much more in there that I have not read. Comon bud!  " Malkovian says, once again idle due to the fight bring over.


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, 'm going to push things a bit since your're about to head into a lull from my Vacation, so let's at least get you into a decently RP-ish scenario before that.[/sblock]

Bodies living and dead once again hefted, the party finishes ascending back to the destroyed home in which they started. Luckily, their lengthy stay below has allowed the slime to dry enough that the scent no longer engenders nausea, though it's certainly not pleasant. 

The downpour continues, but as the party exits the alley, they realize the tangled streets of Kostry Kopec are no longer nearly deserted. Crowds hustle to and fro, everyone moving with frightened urgency, muttering and shoving each other about. It's relative chaos as people snap and move. Several doors seem to have carts pulled up to them which people seem to be loading with the contents of the homes (the carts do nothing to alleviate the press of the crowd).


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2012)

"I suggest we make haste to their headquarters. Trouble seems to be afoot."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


I have had RL intrude on my posting times over the last two days. Trying to catch up before work on my laptop this morning. 






Tyrien looks puzzled, “I do not understand where they foes came from.  Are we thinking they we up here and snuck down after us, or were they in the other chamber we did not really investigate?  Or do we not care?”

Seeing the city's inhabitants start returning to normalcy as they go about their business, the half-elven girl cannot help but wonder what they would do if they knew the danger about them.  Before exiting the underground area, she switched back to her longbow, sheating the greatsword back in the scabbard over her shoulder.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (May 20, 2012)

"The latter" Anaerion's soul chimes in. "Who cares where they come from.  Kill them, loot them, and be on your way!"


----------



## Satin Knights (May 20, 2012)

Kalgor trudges on towards the mayor's office.  When he sees someone going by with an empty cart, "Hey you!  Ten gold to rent your cart and you pull it for two hours."  If he gets a taker, he loads the bodies into the cart, and then has the guy do the work of pulling it uphill through the rain to the mayor's.


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2012)

The party enters into the nervous throng, but even as Kalgor looks for someone with an empty cart, the jostling begins as the masses fail to act normally and make way for the intimidating sight of an armed party. They frown and swear, until one little boy points to Kanli and calls out,

"Mommy, he has monsters on his shoulders!"

The mother isn't the only one to turn her attention to the party at the mention of monsters, especially after the mother shrieks at the sight. A broad-shouldered laborer, apparently hauling half his house in the over-stuffed bag on his back, frowns. 

"And what's that there?" he says, pointing to the oddly-shaped burdens on Kalgor and Ausk's shoulders. "Ain't no bedroll I seen lumpy like that."

There's a gasp as a gnomish woman points. "There's something in them ... someONE in them!"

"Are they dead?"

"Did they kill them?"

"Is it more monsters?"

"How many more are there?"

The crowd's tension quickly doubles and splits, with people trying to flee through the pressing throng and closing on the party with anger and fear all demanding answers.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien, unburdened with a dead or unconscious body, steps forward, "We have recovered some dead people that need identification and proper burial.  These others are prisoners and we are delivering them to the mayor."

"I suggest someone run and ask a Crow to come around, if you please."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (May 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to make a Diplomacy check for Tyrien to assuage the mob fear, but wanted to make sure no one else wants to help bolster that / try anything else. I suspect my absence may mean it'll take a bit to get folks back in the groove, so I want to give a smidge longer for that reason, too.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

"Some of the dangers from this morning has been vanquished and destroyed.  The rest of the answers are for Mayor Yrehgg and commander Rylidak. Make way so we can get to them or bring us a cart.  These are heavy!"

Kalgor keeps trudging through towards the mayor's office on top of the hill with a panther marching in front of him.

"And go summon your town priest.  Send him to the mayor's office.  Ghouls and ghasts have a way of making their dead rise as more of them."

[sblock=ooc]Just high enough to intimidate commoners to move out of his way.  The girl can sweet talk, but he doesn't.  And carrying a ghoul victim should give me a circumstance bonus in frightening commoners.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

Tyrien's assurances are met with continued nervous glances and mutterings, as the frightened citizens seem disinclined to believe that well-armed people carrying corpses aren't a threat.

Kalgor's decision to use their implied threat to clear the party's path is more successful, but in their heightened state of fear, the crowd doesn't part so much as it stampedes.

"Undead plague!"

"Nobody touch them!"

"Nobody breathe!" 

"We'll all be zombies by nightfall!"

Men and women shove and push each other in a panicked effort to put as much distance between themselves and the bodies they now fear are undead. Some are more successful than others, while the smaller and weaker find themselves falling underfoot. A small child cries through the press of flesh and fear, while a raggedy woman screams "My baby!"

"Make way!"

A wave of black armor enters the mottled, dirty tones of the crowd, as Rylidak and the Crows under her command quickly force order on the near-mob. The half-orc woman reaches down to rescue the small child from the feet of fleeing citizenry, and quickly returns him to his mother, then turns her eyes and sword in the direction of the disturbance, clearly braced to stand against the unholy terror which has destroyed property and people alike. 

The mix of rage and fear falls away as Rylidak catches sight of the party. Her sword point falls to her side and she sighs in relief. Then she looks back and forth between the still-fearful crowd (now at least marginally under control with Crows scattered about them) and the lot of you, draped in Dark Creepers and body-filled bedrolls.

"Clearly you're good at the killing," she says, raising an eyebrow, "Subtlety? Maybe not so much. And you're headed the wrong direction if you're looking for the cemetery."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs, "We tried being nice and they did not listen.  So if the horse doesn't want the carrot, you threaten them with the stick, no?  At least we did not actually use the stick."

"Why would we want to go to the cemetery?  Is there trouble there now too? I knew there would be plagues and undead when we were coming here."

She discounts that she mentioned proper burial to the townsfolk, that was to placate their sensibilities and it did no good.  The corpses they are carrying are not ready for burial before they finish investigating.  She assumes they will be burned once they are done.

"Maybe someone should ask Golthia to come join us as well."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (May 31, 2012)

"We being nice?  Nah.  She tried the nice route.  Didn't get her anywhere.  Blunt and to the point gets the job done."

"We weren't going to the cemetery." "Ssseen it from the bottom ssside." "We were coming to you and the mayor.  We can either go there, or stay here in the streets and frighten these people some more." 

He turns and chastises the crowd, "I said ghouls, not zombies.  If you are going to fear something, fear the truth.  Go home calmly.  Huddle up with your neighbors with ten to fifteen in a house together.  REMAIN CALM.  In groups you will be safe.  Your fine Crow soldiers and us will deal with this problem."  

"Rylidak send two of your crows to get some priests.  These two were likely killed by the ghoul.  It at least fed on them.  If you want their souls to rest, the priests will have to do some work."

"Those unconscious two are just nasty prisoners we bothered to keep alive to interrogate if you want.  They are dark creepers. So, expect them to cast darkness spells and to explode in a flash of light if killed.  They also like poisoned blades.  The rest of the information is for the mayor's office only."

"And get me a damned cart.  These are heavy."


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]SK pointed out to me that Kalgor and Anaerion are ready to level as of today. I updated the first post, and you two can go ahead and start working on the level ups now. Your spell slots won't reset until you rest, but new ones you gain from the level will be available as if you intentionally left them open.[/sblock]

Rylidak shakes her head at Tyrien's question.

"I just assumed you were planning to bury ... whoever you've got wrapped up there," she says. Then she frowns as Kalgor reveals ghoul involvement. She shoves her way through the crowd and grabs a man struggling to move a cart through the press of fearful residents.

"The Crows owe you a debt, citizen," she says sternly, handing him a small slip of parchment. He appears to object, but the proximity of so many other Crows forcing the crowd to behave seems to cow him, and he hands over the transport. Rylidak waves the party over.

"Which one did the ghoul feed on?" she asks evenly. Then she looks about a bit furtively as she draws forth a pendant: what looks like a jagged-topped mountain on a field of red. She holds the symbol in her hand and rummages for something in the pouch at her waist.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 1, 2012)

After putting the body down in the cart and then making sure the creepers that are set down get tied down to the cart as well, "This one was definitely lunch, as the the ghoul was chomping on his arm when we arrived.  The other was floating in a pool, so we are unsure.  Well, we are not sure the ghoul did the original killing either.  But better safe than sorry.  The bigger beast that attacked your men came from the same area."

Telepathically to Gragnor, _"Watch Rylidak."  _Kalgor and Gragnor both watch Rylidak's reaction intensely as Kalgor pulls back the bedrolls to reveal the faces of lefty and the hunchback.  "Who were these people?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ausk remains quiet, allows others less likely to cause a panic to handle the matters at hand, silently watching over the group.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien watches as Kalgor takes charge and mutters to Anaerion, "I don't see any signs that the large creature went somewhere out here.  Unless that is the reason people are fleeing."

She watches the Crow officer's reactions to Kalgor.

Sense Motive (1d20+5=15)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2012)

Kanli, overhearing Tyrien's comment, offers up, "The river of the sky washes clean even the Unclean." As an apparent example, the mad prophet uses a cantrip to summon a pile of what appears to be offal into his hand, then holds it out in the continuing downpour. The rain quickly washes his hands clean.

Rylidak examines both bodies with concern, brow wrinkling, then shakes her head.

"Kostry Kopec's a big city," she says. "I'm not sure I'd recognize these two even if they weren't twisted and sucked dry. I suppose this one looks a bit like the description of Marshan. At least, I don't see that many humans with eyes like that.

"It looks like they both died from the same … whatever it is that killed the others. I don't think it was a ghoul. But if you tell me one was feeding on bug-eyes here, better safe than sorry."

[sblock=Kalgor, Gragnor, Tyrien]All sense Rylidak is being truthful and forthcoming. While upset by the state of the bodies, her general composure would seem to be a combination of her training and having already seen similar mutilation in the bodies earlier[/sblock]	 

The half-orc soldier pulls a silvery powder from her pouch, carefully covering it against the continuing downpour, and sprinkles it over the armless form Kalgor has indicated (and which she seems to feel is Marshan), muttering something guttural as she does so. There is the faintest shimmer to the air around the body, but no other obvious effect.

[sblock=Spellcraft 16]Rylidak has cast Sanctify Corpse[/sblock]

"That should keep this one through the night. As to all the message delivery: this little near-riot isn't isolated. We've got this kind of thing going on all over; word's gotten out, and it isn't pretty. We can escort you to the Mayor if you really need the babysitting. Danae may be up there for all I know; she's a hard one to track down if she doesn't want to be. But I can't go thinning out my men out into smaller regiments than we've already got in order to play herald for you.

"If it's any help, the priests of Xarr are pretty mercenary at the best of times; I don't imagine they'll be easy to summon in the midst of this kind of chaos. If they're not part of this exodus. Hells, I've already got reports that the docks are nearly overrun with people trying to force passage on anything seaworthy."

Kanli again finds himself drawn to a conversation, as he says, "The promise of paper and ink is meant to float across the water to its maker." 

[sblock=ooc]This is my working out Kanli's departure. In Kanli-speak, he's talking about getting the papers back via boat.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 3, 2012)

Telepathically to Gragnor,_ "Watch the crowd to see who is watching us closely and is not fearful."  "Yesss bosss."_

Responding to the girl's mutterings, "Summoned creatures generally don't stay long.  The beast was summoned at the grove, started it's killing spree there, made its way to the surface and disappeared before it could get its permanent footing here since it didn't kill all the summoners.  That's the best guess."

Turning to Rylidak, "If that is the case, repeat occurrences will be harder."  He moves over and begins whispering in her ear. _ "If this is Sulm Marshan, he was one of the five summoners.  Glem Baskerwhel, Arlend Hyve and Rupman Myre have joined him in their grab for power.  The fifth summoner that signed his or her name to the pact lived long enough to rip his or her signature out of the book.  So, we know only know some of the town folk we are hunting.

Your town is still in danger, but it is likely their biggest weapon backfired.  They probably didn't expect to be killed by their own weapon. Expect the next attack with smaller summoned creatures.  Trust no one.  We still don't know who the fifth enemy is."_

Straightening up, "This is important information that we need to tell the mayor.  Your protection spells should be enough to deal with the ghoul distraction.  So I don't care about the priests now.  The mayor or his people may be able to better identify both of these people.  We don't need an escort.  Now that we have a cart, it should be easier to get there."

After checking that the prisoners are still unconscious and tied securely, Kalgor starts pushing the cart up the hill towards the mayor's office.

[sblock=ooc]* Shared the important information with Rylidak, but only teased the onlookers with "we know more".
* Pay attention to Rylidak when mentioning the other names to see if she recognizes them.
* Expecting to be attacked on the way to the mayor's.  Letting Gragnor see if he can spot who will be following/attacking us.
* After the party is moving, Kalgor will tell Anaerion to write up a "situation report" to have Kanli return with as well.  Just not doing it when we are the "center of attention" or Kanli would never make it to the boat.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks askance at Kitty and quips teasingly, "Really, they don't stick around?  Oh, that's right, Kitty is your animal companion, ranger.  Of course, I have little experience in such things."

"Lead on and let's see the Mayor."

She keeps an eye out since the tension from Kalgor is contagious.









*OOC:*


SK's plans and speculations sound good to me.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ausk will put the body on the cart, doing his best to keep the path in front of them reasonably clear so that they can finish their errand as quick as possible.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2012)

[sblock=Anaerion]Anaerion's understanding from his study of the book does not completely fit Kalgor's supposition. If he read the ritual correctly, the only method for sending the creature back to its home plane has been lost, since it appears the creature killed at least one of its summoners. It can grow much stronger by killing more of them itself (it gains nothing if others kill them), but no longer needs to worry about losing its hold on this plane.[/sblock]

Rylidak holds her stoic facade as Kalgor whispers his information. She shakes her head at the mention of further names, then looks to him a moment, as if assessing him. Finally, she whispers back, "Gods and luck be with you, then. And punish those who did this."

"Crows, on me! We still have a city to keep in line!" she then bellows out, holding her shield high as a rally point. The other guards, having managed to at least calm a riot, move out with her, and quickly disappear into the continuing deluge. 

The party loads the cart, and with Ausk playing crowd control, are able to make their wet way through the streets and back up toward the mayor's residence. All through the city, however, the streets seem as they were when they exited the underground cavern: bustling with panicked and jumpy citizens, many of whom appear to be collecting their meager belongings to try to evacuate the city. The party recieves stares and glares, but with the cart to help conceal their humanoid cargo, there appear to be no further riots. Nor, despite Kalgor's concerns, further attacks. The slope of the road steepens, and you recognize that you are coming near to the Mayor's residence.

[sblock=Kalgor & Gragnor]Rylidak continues to seem truthful, and neither of you notice anyone in the nervous throng acting differently from anyone else. Nor do you notice anyone following you as you start to make your way to the mayor.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2012)

Now that the party is no longer the center of attention, "Anaerion, write up a note for Finia.  Tell her that her original request is done and the papers are included.  But, the town is in trouble from an ancient planar evil.  We are working on fixing that too.  We expect to be paid well by House Gabbiano for fixing this problem too.  If we don't stay to fix it, this place would be ghost town and the papers worthless before they arrive to you.  So, set aside money to pay us well when you see us."

Kalgor keeps pushing and trudging up the hill. 

"Sign it and have the riddle meister return with it and the contracts now.  If he doesn't get on a boat today, he would be stuck with us for the duration.  With all this panic, there won't be any boats by morning."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2012)

With a nod, Anaerion pulls out a page from his book and starts writing the letter. 

Once complete it floats over to The mad prophet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien wishes the mad prophet good luck, "Kanli, it has been interesting conversing with you.  Do be careful and not stray from the task at hand.  Give my regards to everyone."

She waits for the others to be ready to continue into the Mayor's house.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2012)

As Anaerion writes, Kanli shakes himself, and his form shudders for a moment until it has taken back the elements of the human side of his heritage. 

"Thanks to the three-handed and his rebodied servant," he says with a bow of his head as he plucks the papers from the air and deposits them in his nearly-empty backpack. "May the book of madness not be your only comfort in the darkness."

At Tyrien's farewell, the half-orc smiles wide. "The Granite Heirophant builds my path clearly," he reassures her. "The soul of the hill of carrion seems to split your own, though they may all yet converge."

Finally, he looks to Ausk, Kalgor, and Gragnor with a wide smile. "Trust in the gifts of the dead who stay dead, and 'ware the home of the mad spawn," he says by way of good-bye.

With that, Kanli saunters off into the downpour, humming a tune with no discernable melody, until both the sight and sound of him disappear into the rain.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ausk watches his fellow half-orc depart. "Perhaps, someday we will have a chance to sit down and discuss this red hand thing of yours. It seems to be something that might be of interest to me. Until then, safe travels, and may you blessed with many frogs to kill." After he has gone, he turns to the others, "We need to learn what we can from the mayor and track the fiend behind this down. Anything capable of causing this much panic cannot be good."


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

Their party one person smaller, the group trudges the remainder of the way up the hill without trouble. The guards at the door remember you from last time, though at the sight of the lumpy cart, they seem a big flustered.

"You up an' went shoppin' or something?" one of them asks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien waves a greeting and replies, "Definitely an 'or something', that's for sure.  I have no idea where one would even be able to buy such as what we have here. Three silver coins and we'll let you have a close look."

She winks at them to show she is probably kidding, but she holds out a hand anyway.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 9, 2012)

"Quit teasing the men."  Kalgor stops on the porch and casts prestidigitation to clean most of the grime of the day off before entering.  "Heey, mmeee tooo."  "Sorry, distracted."  As second casting cleans up the panther as well.

Kalgor marches into the mayor's office. "Alright. Step one is you get to provide some information. We need a few more pieces to this puzzle. Come on outside."  Leading the mayor back out to the cart and pulling back the bedrolls to reveal the bodies. "So by chance do you know who these two men are?  I mean the humans.  The creepers there are just a couple of prisoners to interrogate later.  They are likely not part of your biggest problem."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

The guards seem confused by Tyrien's joke, one going so far as to turn his empty belt pouch inside out looking for a coin, when Kalgor stops the charade. After a quick magical cleaning, the summoner finds the mayor where he left him, conferring with two drenched Crows. As the party enters, he looks up expectantly, waving the guards off to continue attending to their duties. 

He frowns at being lead outside, but doesn't manage to form a verbal response until Kalgor unveils the mutilated and bloodless bodies in the cart. Both door guards tense and reach for their weapons, and Yrehgg himself pales. The mayor has the presence of mind to signal that the guards keep their weapons sheathed, however. 

Tentatively, the mayor approaches to get a better look through the downpour. After a moment, he takes a deep breath, pointing first to the hunchback, though he can't look long without averting his gaze:

"I believe this is ... er, was, Glem Baskerwhel," he says. "Heth probably has more hunchbacks than other nations, but Gaskerwhel had made a decent business as a potion-maker. Some kind of druid if I remember correctly." 

"The one missing ...," The mayor has to take a moment and another deep breath before contining. "The other is Sulm Marshan. He caused some minor gossip when he moved into the abandoned house in the Sandal and started the renovations. I got the odd complaint about his reclusivity from some of the merchants. Poor soul, chose the wrong house to live in, I suppose."

He gestures to the tarp for the guards to pull it down again, which they do provided the party does not stop them. Relieved of the view, Yrehgg gains back some measure of his color. He looks back up to the party, once again composed.

"I take it from your comment on the small creatures there that you have learned more?" he seems eager to hear what that might be, but gestures back to the doorway. "If you'll allow my men to see to the bodies and prisoners, perhaps you can share? So far, I can only confirm that ... whatever it is indeed appears to be invisible. Other than that, well, you'll have seen the streets. My men have been at loose ends just trying to keep the city from falling into looting and rioting. Whatever you have to share, I'll be happy to pay you the information-gathering fee we agreed upon to hear it."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2012)

"Okay, we can go back in out of this rain.  Just a sec."  Turning to the guards, "Those prisoners are dark creepers.  They have the power to create magical darkness.  They are also quite sneaky little fighters, so be careful.  Keep them alive.  They still need to be interrogated."

Turning back to the mayor and walking in with him, "I think when I am done with the tale, you will be tipping us a bit extra.  Let's see.  To start with, five people decided that they wanted massive amounts of dark powers.  They formed a group, or coven if you will, and tried to summon forth a planar being using the magic of the old cults.  These people were even bold enough, or foolish enough, to sign their names in the book that describes these ancient rituals. 
  Sulm Marshan...
Glem Baskerwhel...
Arlend Hyve...
and Rupman Myre are the four names that remain in the book.  The fifth conspirator was at least smart enough to later rip his or her name out of the book.  Now that we know two of these people are dead, probably from the thing they called forth, our job of stopping them is a little easier. I would suspect that it makes it much more difficult to repeat their summoning when they have only three. We still have to hunt these three fools down.  And I won't be showing any pity or grief for Sulm or Glem.  They death was their own doing."  

"As if that was not enough, when we got down there, we found a ghoul munching on the body of Sulm.  This was a more intelligent than normal ghoul.  It was trying to learn the dark secrets of the book.  We destroyed that ghoul.  But, we have found that there is a large labyrinth of catacombs below the city.  This ghoul has been raiding your graveyard for food from the bottom side.  Here is a crude map of the catacombs. They opened up into one topside crypt, but I do not know exactly where."  "Mee neeitherr."

Pulling out the ring, "Do you recognize this ring or the designs on it?  It was worn by the ghoul.  If you don't, we will need to stop by the Pearl to see who it was sold to last."

"Oh, on the way up here, we saw Rylidak and she took care of making sure that Sulm and Glem don't rise back up as ghouls."

"Then, while we were bringing out the bodies, three of those little dark creepers jumped us.  We are not sure where they came from or why we did not find them while going in instead of coming out.  I don't know if they are part of the grand plot against the city or not.  So, we brought them up here for a bit of interrogation.  If you have an expert in that, it would be appreciated.  Subtle manipulation is not my style."

As to the beast, we didn't run into it.  It will be nasty, but I am sure it can be killed.

"We need food and rest.  The poison that one of the creepers used has made this an annoying day."  Sitting down in the chair a bit exhausted,  "So, what can you tell me about Arlend Hyve and Rupman Myre?"
 
[sblock=ooc]Show/give the map to the mayor, but we are keeping the book out of sight in Anaerion's haversack unless the mayor absolutely insists on seeing it.  He will want to shelve it where it can be stolen from him.  So, we are keeping the powerful key with us. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2012)

"Whatever beast this it is, I am fairly confident it is _not_ of this world.  My suspicion lies with some sort of invisible planar monster.  We will need to be at the top of our abilities to defeat this thing."

"However, we are in a race against time.  The monster seems to grow stronger as he kills those responsible for summoning it, allowing it to remain in this world.  From what I could understand from their ritual seems to suggest such a thing.  The creature is not so much summoned here, like a creature from the planes, but called here.  I would highly recommend evacuating the any areas tied to those people who are still alive.  The monster may attack them soon. " 
[sblock=OOC]
I will be updating Anaerion during the week.  And I know Kalgor will be mad at Anaerion for _not_ saying it earlier, but I blame work for that.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ausk keeps quiet, hoping he can actually do something against whatever it was that these fools unleashed.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

The guards nod solemnly as they take the bodies and prisoners into their care, and the party moves into the more comfortable indoors, where Kalgor relays his report. The mayor's color begins to drain again, and he falls into his chair at the mention of extraplanar interlopers. He sinks into his chair as the information pours forth.

"Rupman Myre?" he says. "I suppose I shouldn't be surprised. You mentioned a ghoul, yes? My Crows have been following rumors of Myre's involvement in illegal necromancy for a while now, but the man's got clout. He's one of our middenstone barons, owns a large vathouse along the riverbanks, and much as they might try, the Crows haven't been able to find enough evidence to manage an arrest.

"I suppose his name on this list probably confirms the whispers I've heard about Hyve, as well," the mayor continues, running his fingers through his hair in a gesture of concern. "Ostensibly, he's a regional historian, even keeps himself in an abandoned church on Maple Street, down on the southern slope. Says he's restoring a historic building, but the rumors there--less substantial than those on Myre--mention black market poison and a drug trade. You said those ... creeper things used poison, did you not? 

"As I recall, too, Baskerwhel, the potion maker, used to stay with him when in town. Apparently they were brewing far worse than even the gossips knew."

On the subject of the tunnels, Yrehgg seems unsurprised. "Our city was built atop any number of others. I imagine the place might be honeycombed with deserted pathways of previous residents. But our Crows might find this useful; I don't know whose underground paths they know about and whose are still undiscovered."

The mayor looks at the ring, but its design is rather plain and nondescript. He shakes his head. "I've no real eye for jewelry, I'm afraid. It looks to be of good make, and your mention of the Pearl: I take it this is magical in some way?  You're welcome to ask, and they may have records, but I'll tell you now, the Kopec, like most towns, holds little clout with the mysterious hub of the Pearl. They've been known to simply close their doors to those towns which refuse them their right of free, unencumbered trade."

The mayor shrugs on the interrogation of the creepers. "I like to think mine isn't the kind of town that is skilled in torture, if that's what you're implying. Heth suffers the rot of Xarr, but I have hope still that we might hold out against fully succumbing."

Yrehgg listens to Anaerion's warning, then glances back to where Kalgor has all but fallen into a chair. "Time or no, by the look of you, you're in no shape to face man or otherwordly beast tonight. We'll try to urge folk away from the vats and the church, but the city is a mess; I'm afraid I can make no promises.

"But I can fulfill the one I made you earlier today, however." The mayor reaches into his desk and produces a hefty satchel, which he tosses to Ausk. "Your fee for information. I'll also arrange for lodgings for you. I've begun assembling what little we have in the way of magics that might aid you. It's not much: a few potions and scrolls, but from what you've told me of your encounters thus far, I think they might help."

The desperation in the mayor is clear at this point as he says, "I wish I could give you more aid, but the chaos visited on the citizens in the wake of this monstrosity ... I join you in wishing no good slumber to these men." The mayor's voice lowers a step, and there  is a clear menace to Yrehgg as he finishes: "They deserve any justice you can deliver unto them."

[sblock=ooc]The satchel has the 1,000 gp agreed upon for information.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien cleaned herself up as well before entering listened as they discussed the situation with the mayor.  She really wasn't paying too much attention, eyes wandering around like she has issues staying focused.

"Before we rest for the night, taking advantage of the mayor's hospitality, is it wise to not try to do something yet today.  Anaerion did say we are racing against time."

"Can we actually win the race?  Or... what happens if we are leading ahead of time, do we just arrive early and then need to wait for time to catch up?  Ow, my head hurts."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

*GM:*  I've not forgotten the game. Just thought with a couple folks still having issues getting on, I'd hold off. Want to make sure everyone's on board with whatever the plan is going forward.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2012)

"While we are in a race against time, unless we know of a specific threat to counter, I see little value in forgoing rest. If there is a specific target we can actually do something about, we need to hit it now, and fast." Ausk gives his views on the subject once and lets the others who know more of the details make the final call.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

"While the panic from its strikes has spread quickly, we've not had word of further attacks since those this morning," Yrehgg says in response to Ausk's statement. "I don't know if that means the beast itself required rest or not, but at least it isn't on a nonstop rampage," he says.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 16, 2012)

A bit slow to get to his feet, "I can go on.  Why I once battle many undead and rescued not one, but two damsels, all after a shadow had drained me of much more life force than this paltry poison has damaged me.  That was... just last month."

"An abandoned church seems easier to take on tonight than a rich man's fortress.  I just need to get a meal in me and then we will go take care of this _problem_.  A few questions at the Pearl should help us too."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Nodding in agreement to back up Kalgor's story, Tyrien says, "Yes, I was there and I saw it... Wait, are you claiming that I needed rescuing?  I was unconscious, but I think I had those zombies cornered and occupied when you all showed up."

"But that doesn't matter, I am with you.  Let's go shop-... er, investigating."

The half-elven girl is practically skipping as they are ready to go to the merchant area.  It matters not what their purpose really is, shopping is shopping.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

"You're bolder souls than I first imagined," the mayor says as the group decides to push on. "I'll have a herald meet you at the Pearl with what aid we've collected, as well as directions and a voucher for your lodgings."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2012)

Staring at the girl, "Yeah, like salt to a slug, your unconscious body in front of the door had those bloody skeletons penned in _to their own home._  For three days, they refused to touch you."  Turning to the mayor and smirking, "Shows just how poisonous she is.  Even the dead won't touch her." 

Nodding to the mayor, "Thank you for gathering the supplies and having the brought to us.  We're off to see how many answers we can get at the Pearl."

Gragnor and Kalgor head back out into the rain and back down the hill.  At least going down hill will be easier than pushing the cart up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ausk follows the other, eager to get this job done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=SK/pm]I can't XP either of you, but I'm loving the way you guys are playing Kalgor & Tyrien off each other! It's almost like they're the brother and sister they've always/never wanted [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2012)

Wishing you luck, the mayor sends the party on its way. Back into the downpour, to which the group feels they're almost acclimating (though they aren't sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing), they follow the path Danae Golthia lead them on once before, through the tangle of streets to the Kostry Kopec's entrance to the Pearl. The rain has been falling so long that there's a sizable puddle inside the entryway to the establishment, though it's otherwise frightfully similar to every other instance of the shop, a reality no one associated with the franchise has ever been willing to discuss at any length.

"Welcome, adventurers," a lithe serpentfolk female says from behind the counter. "There are towels by the door if you have need--" and, indeed, though you didn't notice them before, there do seem to be several fresh towels hanging from the wall nearby. 

"Now, what can we help you find today?"

[sblock=ooc]If you have actual shopping you want to do, you should still do that in the normal Pearl thread. This is here because at least one character thought there might be information here, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 20, 2012)

Because she offered the towel, Kalgor uses one to dry off a bit. "Hello dear.  You may or may not have noticed there has been a bit of panic in Kostry Kopec today.   Someone was playing with summoning things they shouldn't have and unleashed something rather nasty.  Well, we are trying to deal with the problem.  You might be able to help us save this nice city.  In the aftermath of our first battle, we were able to collect a few interesting things."  Having Anaerion pull out the items from his haversack, "Would you by chance know who was the previous owner of each of these items?"  Kalgor lays out the ring, scimitar and wand of chill touch on the counter.  "I am sure the Pearl keeps good track of their sales as well as their inventory.  The ring was taken off of a ghoul.  I am sure the family of the fallen would like to know that the abomination he had become has been destroyed.  We also need help in finding out who these summoners are before they cause more destruction and chaos."


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2012)

The serpentfolk raises her eyebrow. Or, where an eyebrow would be had she any body hair. In any event, she's surprised by the inquiry.

"While I certainly sympathize with the chaos affecting the town, The Pearl's continued presence demands a level of neutrality which is ... intransigent," she says. 

[sblock=Sense Motive 10]While she has no lips to thin, there is a tension in the serpenfolk's jaw which makes it clear she has some level of negative experience being on the receiving end of the policy she's enforcing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Know: History 5]In the history of E'n, The Mystic Pearl network is prominent only in its absence of providing any aid to a community other than the sale and purchase of magical items[sblock=Know:History 10] Serpentfolk were the original ruling people of Heth.
[sblock=Know: History 15]The overthrow of Serpentfolk by the Zeire dynasty was a violent and bloody affair, bordering on genocide for the reptilian humanoids.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

"I can identify these items for you, certainly, but I'm afraid the central hub holds purchase records quite close to their chest. It's a policy that cuts both ways, at least; I'm barred just as effectively from demanding to know where and how you acquired these items should you choose to sell them. I don't recognize any of them personally, at least."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, bit busy catching up from Wed night.  I will post tomorrow earlier in the queue.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 21, 2012)

"A serpent folk!  what a blast from the past!  I have not seen one of your kind for many years. " Anaerion's soul says loudly. Anaeion simply sighs, and says nothing.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 21, 2012)

"Well, if your bosses don't want to get involved in keeping their customers alive, it's their business.  I realize there is nothing you can do to override their decisions.  Thank you for being polite about it."

Turning back to the party, "While I could use the ring, swapping these for a couple scrolls of dismissal and a wand of healing would more likely keep us alive.  And a couple scrolls of umbrella.  Damn this rain.  What else do we need?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

When the Mayor and other strangers are not looking, the half-elven girl sticks her tongue out at Kalgor and mutters some very unladylike phrases in Sylvan. The Fey are keen on insults that have to do with size.

After drying off a bit with a towel, Tyrien throws in her two coppers to help Kalgor. "Sure neutrality is all well and good if you are trying to avoid trouble.  But, what if trouble finds you, would you wish others to then remain neutral and let you suffer?"

The half-elven girl looks around, and asks, "Do you have any shoes..." Her inquiries about various items of footwear; style, color, functionality, etc... last for more than a few minutes.

At one point she looks side-long at Kalgor's back and discretely asks about poisons. "Not something deadly, mind you.  But something more along the lines of a practical joke.  Something that will cause the runs, perhaps..." 

[sblock=Rolls]Diplomacy (Aid Another) (1d20+1=11)
Know History (untrained) (1d20+1=21) - Gah! what a waste
Sense Motive (1d20+5=8) - Of course. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2012)

The serpentfolk shopkeep raises her brow-ridge at Anaerion's disembodied voice. She mutters something in a hissing language under her breath and surveys the elven wizard, cocking her head on her sinous neck.

"Now you aren't one of ours, are you?" she says as her gaze focuses on the spot where Anaerion's 'soul' hangs. "Isn't that an unexpected development?" she adds with an inscrutible smile.

Tyrien's plea brings the serpentfolk out of her reverie. The half-elven archeress notes the tension return, and slightly intensify, as she says,



			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> "But, what if trouble finds you, would you wish others to then remain neutral and let you suffer?"




"The once-rulers of Heth are more than familiar with what you describe," she says with a sigh. She seems to have genuine sympathy as she holds her hands palm up and declares, "But I'm afraid I still can't help you.

"Well, not with that, anyway," she amends as Tyrien turns to shopping. The tension in the serpentfolk melts away as she falls into her regular role. She even gets her own mischievous glint in her eye at the mention of pranking poisons, though she does not commit to any availability.

Somewhere in the midst of Tyrien's shoe-spree, a drenched young girl runs into the Pearl. 

"Mayor sent me, for the heroes," she says, opening a waterproof bag slung over her shoulder. She considers each item as she draws it forth, as if trying to remember a script.

"Those should help if'n something saps yer strength," she says of three vials of potion. "There's two scrolls for lifting curses," she shudders at the thought, "And two what should help with seeing something that's gone and disappeared itself," she finishes, handing over a tightly-sealed scrollcase. 

She waits to make sure no one has any further demands of her, then rushes back into the rain.

[sblock=Treasure]From the Mayor, as additional aid in your quest:

* 3 potions of lesser restoration, (900 gp)
* 2 scrolls of remove curse, (750 gp)
* 1 scroll of see invisibility, (150 gp)
* 1 scroll of invisibility purge, (375 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 22, 2012)

Kalgor tips the errand girl two gold pieces.  "Thank you."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

With the specialty items she secretly sought being unavailable, Tyrien gets distracted from her shoe-browsing by the little girl delivering items.

"Oh, potions.  Very handy.  Should we pass them around to safekeeping?  I could cast the See Invisibility spell perhaps, but that's it for the scrolls."

Since the half-elven girl has been busy looking at clothing items, she looks to her companions and asks. "Are we about done here or...?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 25, 2012)

jkason said:


> The serpentfolk shopkeep raises her brow-ridge at Anaerion's disembodied voice. She mutters something in a hissing language under her breath and surveys the elven wizard, cocking her head on her sinous neck.
> 
> "Now you aren't one of ours, are you?" she says as her gaze focuses on the spot where Anaerion's 'soul' hangs. "Isn't that an unexpected development?" she adds with an inscrutible smile.




Aradra knew immediately that the shop keeper knew the truth about his "soul", but before he can leave the shop his "soul" decided to have one last say: "I know right?  The lengths this guy will go is quite unexpected."

"Ok, um, I'm done shopping for now so I'm going to wait outside."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2012)

Stepping outside where the others are waiting, "Well, you folk didn't speak up on what you want, so I got some scrolls to deal with possible situations.  I didn't even have to sell the ring to pay for them.  So, it is still up for grabs.  As to the scrolls, one Dismissal for if it is an easy demon outsider to banish.  Two scrolls of Umbrella so Anaerion and I can learn to ignore this damn rain.  They are joyful cantrips, so the protection from the rain can be used as often as we need it.  Its a long shot, but Create Treasure Map used on the first two may give us a more interesting place to inspect.  We still have a few hours left if we are going to try that.  The Unfetter is Gragnor's.  Makes his little mapping trips less painful if we do it again.  And the See Invisibility sounded like a good idea, so more should be better.  If we come across another book, the Comprehend Languages is a good backup.  That should work.  So, we have 1,615 gold and the ring left.  I tried to get one, but they ran out of healing wands."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ausk does some quick shopping while the others talk just in case his normal weapons prove to be uneffective.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

The girl's eyes widen at the sight of so much coin. Despite her pathetically drenched state, she smiles wide.

"Thank you, sir!" she says a bit breathlessly, and doesn't even seem to mind the rain as she disappears.

The serpentfolk doesn't fight her smirk as Anaerion retreats from the establishment, but she says no more about his soul, doing what she can to help Tyrien and Kalgor with their purchases. 

Back out in the rain, the party discusses their next turn. They know there's officially a bit of time before sunset, but they'd be hard pressed to recognize that fact with the downpour and the gloom.

[sblock=ooc]If no one has any more purchases, where to? I forgot to put it in the post, but the delivery from the mayor also has a voucher for (and directions to) a local Inn - Mirtev Spat - where you can retire when you wish to do so. 

I believe you had decided you wanted to try to track one of your names, though, is that correct? Let me know what your plan is, and I'll push things along.

Also, Tyrien and Ausk should both be able to level from time XP by the end of the week if you guys want to start thinking about your level ups.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]We are going after the historian in the run down church tonight.  Hopefully he will have spent most of his spells for the day on buffs before the big event, and not had time to replenish.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien leaves the shop after buying a nice, finely crafted pair of boots of leather than is supple and soft as to be quieter than most other boots.

"I did not see one of those wands either, but I do have one of those already. Like my new boots?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

It takes a bit of winding through the tangles of Kostry Kopec -- and some still-unnerved crowds of citizens in the main roads and intersections -- but you make your way south until you find Maple Street. The church is small, and its age quite apparent. The windows are boarded up, but given the general disrepair of the place, that's not automatically a sign of menace. There are two doors, each on either side of what you imagine is the front vestibule. 

[sblock=ooc]Let me know who's approaching and how, or any other strategies you have prior to entering.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 26, 2012)

OCC: Jkason, is Anaerion's Mage armor still up?  

If anyone wants Enlarge person before we entered let know


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

"I neeedss thhe heealss." 
Kalgor drinks one of the potions of restoration to counteract the poison.  Since no one else has shown interest in the ring, he puts it on himself for now.[sblock=ooc]Same question on Mage Armor.  Gragnor had approximately 2.5 hours on his clock after we finished the dark creepers.
No on the enlarge person for Kalgor, makes it hard to go through doors and thin hallways.  If Ausk doesn't want it, Gragnor can benefit from it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Entering]Gragnor first, Kalgor second.  Prefer the left door.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 51/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *17*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.3 hrs[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> OCC: Jkason, is Anaerion's Mage armor still up?




I appear to have missed making note of when he cast it and can't seem to find it. When did it happen?

ETA: Gragnor should still be Mage Armored. I estimate it's been about an hour with all the wandering about and consulting and shopping.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock]







jackslate45 said:


> Anaerion responds back to Tyrian with. "Whatever this is, I will figure it out.  Then, we will work on a way to defeat it.  A good strategy will conquer most foes.  We proved that already when defeat Asar.  We will do it again."
> 
> *Thinking that now would be a really good time to armor up, Anaerion taps himself with his hand, muttering and summoning his armor before nodding to Kalgor.  He also pulls out that mask he purchased at the Pearl, and covers his mouth with it.  *
> 
> ...





[/sblock]

Right here. Took me a while as well

SK: does Grangor count as a humanoid for enlarge person?  i thought that, as an outsider, eidolons do not count


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ausk can cast enlarge person on himself if it's needed, so don't worry about him on that front. Ausk will follow Kalgor in, his bill ready.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> Right here. Took me a while as well




Ah! Thank you for digging that up. Then, yes, he should still be good on Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No, forgot about the humanoid part.  Gragnor counts if Kalgor casts the spell, but not if others do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien shrugs as no one cares about her boots or the wand in her pack.  Following along, she unlimbers her longbow and keeps to herself, practically skipping along in her new footwear.

When Gragnor complains about healing, she gives the gruff owner a look for neglecting Kitty for so long.

"I am sorry, Kitty.  Your master did not ask me to deal with your hurts, so let me use the wand from my pack to help you."

Amazingly, the wand does wonders for the eidolon with just one charge expended.  She puts it away once more.

"So, Kitty and Kalgor going in first as usual?  Then Ausk, with me and Anaerion bring up the rear?"

"Which door?  Or should we open both at the same time? That's my vote."

CLW Wand (1d8+1=9)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2012)

Gragnor finds no traps on either door, so he and Kalgor enter through the left one at his master's behest, Ausk following behind. Tyrien and Anaerion circle to the other side in case a pincer move might be useful, but the group merely meet each other in the empty vestibule, then move cautiously and quietly to take up their standard positions. 

The interior is, unsurprisingly, cold and damp. Two man-sized statues stand to each side of the far end of the room, both draped with gray sheets. Dozens of sagging bookshelves stand along the walls, and a stone altar appears to have been converted into a table. 

There is no sign of movement, however, and no sounds save the fast tattoo of rain against the roof and the echoing drip of water from the adventurers themselves onto the stone floor.

[sblock=ooc]The updated map assumes someone's using a light source. If not, neither of the elf-blooded heroes can see anything. There are doors next to Kalgor and Gragnor, neither of which appear to be trapped so far as the eidolon can determine. I didn't want to push you any further into the room than necessary to get everyone inside, so there may or may not be more to see around the small corners, but you can't tell from where you are.

FYI, I'll be out of town tomorrow and much of Friday.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ausk will cast enlarge person on himself now that he is inside.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2012)

Gragnor moves forward, quickly searching.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 51/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.3 hrs[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anaerion reaches for his crossbow, and also takes a look around the room from his position near the back.

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared:
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, OPENSLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2, OPENSLOT
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and posting light to catch up. 






Tyrien has her longbow in hand and sets her Ioun torch orbiting around to provide illumination for her and the mage.

"Is there anyone in here?" she asks quietly.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Things are a bit crazy for me at the moment, as well, so no worries.[/sblock]

As Gragnor and Kalgor move forward and clear the corners, Ausk calls on powers to increase his size. It makes navigating the small temple much more difficult, but with some shifting about to allow for each other, the party begins its search. There's nothing of special note in the temple proper that hadn't already been noted, so they move on to the rooms. 

The room on the right closest to the front doors (a) appears to be a bedroom, if the cot and unlit reading lamp are any indication.

Across the way, the first room (b) contains food, water, lamp oil, ink, paper, and a few other mundane supplies. It appears to be Hyve's storage room. 

Following the doorway to the attached room (c) shows an abandoned space, though it's instantly obvious why. There's a leak in the roof which the storm has not treated well. The western half of the room is in fact under about four inches or so of water. 

With still no sign of Hyve, Gragnor moves to the final door, but while he finds no traps, the door appears to be locked. Whether that's a good or a bad sign is anyone's guess.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2012)

Gragnor silently points at the locked door and then steps back (to F4) to let the girl do her work.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien peeks around the corner to try and see past the enlarged half-orc to figure out what's going on.  Since no one is talking, she whispers, "What's the hold up?"

"Ahh... trapped or locked?" She asks as Kitty points to the door.

Stowing her bow, she pulls out her tools and begins to work on the lock.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Disable Device(+15), if that don't work Take 20.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

Tyrien tries a quick jiggle of her tools in the lock, but it appears to be of better make than her normal tricks would require. She then sets about the more laborious task of analyzing and experimenting to work the lock open.

Around the time Tyrien finally hears the soft click that signals the door is open, Ausk's magics fade, and his form subsides to its normal dimensions. 

Having finally opened the way, Tyrien steps back to make room for Gragnor to do his usual scouting. There's little enough to see in terms of content in the room, but it takes him no effort to spot the wooden trap door in the floor, which appears to be a much more recent addition to the ancient construction within the temple. Apparently the owner felt the door lock was sufficient security, as the trap door appears to be unlocked. 

[sblock=ooc]Lock was a DC 30, so I used the take 20 per perrinmiller's post. That takes 20 rounds, or two minutes. That on top of the already-burned time for searching eats up Ausk's Enlarge Person duration.

The trap door is at the letter f on the map. Gragnor has confirmed it is unlocked and untrapped.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2012)

Kalgor opens the trap door and looks down.  If it appears safe, he will climb down the ladder with Gragnor draped over his shoulders.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien steps back and puts her tools away to unlimber her longbow once more. As Kalgor and Kitty descend, she whispers, "You see anything?"

"Let us know when it is clear to come down." She nocks an arrow and aims it down into the hole.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

Kalgor sees a stable-looking wooden ladder that leads downward into a room with a stone floor. The tunneling for the ladder blocks his ability to see much more than that. He does recognize that there's some kind of illumination below, but he can't identify a source, and hears nothing from his position at the top of the ladder. The summoner nods to his eidolon, who climbs aboard his shoulders for the trip downward.

[sblock=ooc]So, is the plan for Kalgor / Gragnor to check the room before any others come below?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 3, 2012)

OCC Anaerion is waiting for Ausk and Kalgor to go ahead.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 3, 2012)

Once Kalgor has given the word and gotten away from the ladder, Ausk will follow down.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=plan]Pretty much yes.  If they start screaming and hacking at things, there is a fight.  If they look around, see no danger, they will *quietly* wave the others down.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]As the others wait, Kalgor enters the trap door, and descends the ladder into the room below. At the bottom, Gragnor deftly leaps from his master's shoulders, and the pair begin to survey the room. Their senses sharp, they don't have to step far to be able to take in most of what's there:

A large, low-ceilinged chamber, this may once have been part of an extensive basement or subcellar, but the worked stone walls have long since crumbled to reveal uneven stone beyond. A sunken area in the center of the room contains a small pond of stagnant water that reaches around a single pillar of rock supporting the ceiling. A slick-looking circular tunnel extends south. To the southwest and northeast, several tables cluttered with what appears to be alchemical equipment stand around two more stone pillars.

Before Kalgor can even decide if he wants to make a fuller sweep of the room before waving the others down, however, the telltale twang of a crossbow meets his ears, the bolt sinking painfully into the summoner's side, eliciting a cry of pain. He looks up to see what his previous glance had missed: a human, some sort of leather strap tied over his mouth, was hiding behind the central pillar. He drops the now-spent crossbow and moves to retreat further into the room, grabbing at his belt for something.

[sblock=ooc]Ladder is 20 ft vertical. 

While Kalgor and Gragnor both had awesome perception checks, they didn't beat the Stealth check of the man behind the pillar. Kalgor takes 12 damage from the crossbow sneak attack. 

The guy also beat the party's initiative, but Anaerion can act individually (I'm throwing a gimme that they can hear Kalgor cry out in pain), so I'm holding off before moving on to round 1[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Tyrien, Ausk, Anaerion]The trio waits impatiently above for word from Kalgor, and it isn't long before they get it. There's a sudden cry of pain from below: Kalgor's voice!

[sblock=ooc]I tried my best to place you based on narrative. Ausk wanted to go down second and Tyrien had opened the door. Anaerion's the only person who can act right now in the first round (whatever's below beat your group initiative, but not Anaerion's individual roll). The ladder is 20 feet down, so take that movement into account as you act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Kalgor: 42/52
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor
Tyrien: 40/40
Ausk: 67/67
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor

Enemy: Uninjured[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

oooooooowwwwww!!!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anaerion, thinking he should not need to go down there right away, starts mumbling something in a forgeign language.  His outstretches one of his hands, and a glow of white ribbion starts wrapping around his hand.  However, the magic does not seem to stop as the rest of the party starts to act.

His soul pipes up with "Ooo, using a big one already?  You really must mean business."

[sblock]
Start Summoning a Lanturn Archon to light our way. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=Kalgor and Gragnor]Before either of them can react, the man has pulled a small vial from his waist, and pitches it across the room. A violet spray explodes on contact with Kalgor's chest, and while the summoner merely sputters, he feels a wave of weakening and nausea through his link with Gragnor. 

[sblock=actions]Move: Draw vial
Standard: Ranged attack vs. Kalgor w/ splash weapon. Hit. Kalgor makes his save, Gragnor fails his. Gragnor takes 1 STR and 1 CON damage and is poisoned.
Free: 5' step to H8.[/sblock]

[sblock=map] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Kalgor: 42/52
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 40/40
Ausk: 67/67
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor

Enemy: Uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  All PCs now up


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 3, 2012)

Gragnor bounds over the water barely, but slips while trying to get past the opponent to block the exit.  That mistake cost him.  Kalgor seeing the mixup, moves around the other way and chops a heavy blow at the opponent.
[sblock=actions]Gragnor jump water, acrobatics to move past (CMD+5), defensively claw at bad guy.
Kalgor, move up around the water while drawing greatsword, swing.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Jump should have had additional +4 for four legs, so made 11 ft. But, he likely did not get past CMD+5, so Gragnor provoked an AoO. Kalgor went the other way from expected, F5, H5, H7 through the water in order to strike.
I goofed.  +1 to attack and +2 damage.  I rolled as if he still had his STR poison damage.  It was cleared by the potion of restoration. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.25 hrs, -1 STR, -1 CON[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Before I post combat, 2 questions:
1. Will Tyrien be leveling up beforehand or after?  I cannot remember when I was supposed to do it.
2. Will Tyrien be able to move down to the room in a single move action and to what square?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ausk moves downs the stairs, moving as far as his limp will let him. 

[sblock=actions]I think if I'm measuring that right, a double move will put Ausk where Kalgor started the round.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

The man lets out a muffled cry as Gragnor bounds foward, then nearly knocks into him making it to the other side. Despite the benefit of Kalgor's eidolon, however, the man ducks the summoner's blade, which merely clangs off the stone of the wall. 

Ausk hobbles down the ladder at his best speed, watching from across the room as Kalgor and Gragnor are already actively trying to kill their assailant.

[sblock=ooc]Since everyone's looking at both maps anyway, I'll do away with the headache of hiding them in individual sblocks.

SK, I can't find any mention of extra legs granting a bonus to long jump checks. The only reference to quadrupeds at all in the Acrobatics rules is that they have shorter high jumps. I don't think it matters, since I didn't declare the water in this room difficult terrain, anyway, but I'd like to have a reference in case it comes up again.

Normally, Gragnor would draw an AoO. Unfortunately, the man dropped his crossbow and threw the poison, and hasn't yet drawn a melee weapon, so he doesn't threaten. Yes, Kalgor misses even with the STR fix and flanking bonus added to the initial roll.

PM: level after the fight, please. Tyrien's current position can get her to exactly the bottom of the ladder with a move action (10' horizontal move, 20' vertical ladder). So she'd be at E1.

I should probably be forcing people to stow weapons to move down the ladder, but since I didn't stipulate it earlier, it seems unfair to point it out now, so: error in the party's favor, as it were.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Kalgor: 42/52
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 40/40
Ausk: 67/67
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor

Enemy: Uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Tyrien, Anaerion, and the summoned Lantern Archon still to act


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Hearing the sounds of fighting and everyone rushing to Kitty's aid, Tyrien relaxes the draw on her bow and holds it in her left hand as she moves forward after Ausk.

She manages the descent with her free and then sights in on the foe sandwiched between the summoner and his eidolon, "Who's that?"

She lets fly the arcane infused arrow. In trying not to hit her companions, the shaft zips past everyone.

[sblock=Actions] Move to E1
Swift: Arcane Strike activated
Ranged Attack: Longbow (AS/Precise Shot) (1d20+11=14,  1d8+4=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock]The Archon will spawn in the spot Ausk was in if possible. It will then fly  at 60' and touch Tyrien, casting Aid on her at CL 3. 1d8+3 Temp HP

Anaerion will double move and get to the bottom. This way if we are off by 2 Malkovian will make it hit. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Re-reading the 'move through enemy space' rules in Acrobatics, it looks like it doesn't matter if the enemy can take AoO, failing the check means you can't move through, weapon or no, so I've moved Gragnor on the map accordingly. Apologies for confusion.

Rolled the Temp. Tyrien gains 5 temp HP.

In case the fluff is vague: Tyrien is dealing with soft cover from both the Archon (because it's flying) and Ausk in her current position.[/sblock]

As the others come down, they catch sight of Kalgor's attacker: a human dressed mostly in black, with some sort of inscribed leather covering his mouth. The man gives another muffled shout as Tyrien's arrow ricochets off the wall. 

With a flash of light and the slightest sound of a choir, Anaerion's spell completes, and the glowing archon flits down the ladder deftly. Tyrien feels herself emboldened as a warm glow from the creature touches her, though she recognizes that both the floating archon and her half-orc companion will complicate archery from her current position. 

Anaerion, hustles down after his summoned creature, squeezing past Tyrien, ducking the archon, and winding up in a close-by, available alcove. 

Eyes wide at the company now fully arrived, the human draws a rapier from his waist, though fear seems to be affecting his aim, as the tip of the blade comes nowhere near Kalgor, its intended target. He takes a step back, blade at the ready, toward the downward-sloping cavern behind him.

[sblock=Actions & Status]*Move* Draw Rapier
*Standard* Attack Kalgor. Miss
*Free* 5' step to H9

*Status*
Kalgor: 42/52
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 45/45, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total)
Ausk: 67/67
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 5/6 rounds remain

Enemy: Uninjured[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2012)

"No escape for you sir!  face us down!" Malkovian yells as Anaerion moves to get a better vision of down the hall. Anaerion fires a clump of sticky strings, and creates a wall of web behind the guy, preventing his escape. 

[sblock]The Archon will  fly  at 60' and touch Kalgor , casting Aid on her at CL 3. 1d8+3 Temp HP

Anaerion will cast web behind the guy to prevent his escape. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
[/sblock]

EDIT: Jkason, because Anaerion has conjuration as his specialization school, his summons last 1.5 his level instead of round per level. So the archon lasts 8 more rounds, not 5


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 5, 2012)

Kalgor and Gragnor move forward on the guy while Anaerion has cut off his escape route.  They strike.  "Hey, didn't see sparks there." "Yeah, yooouu slice aairrr."
[sblock=actions]Kalgor 5' steps to i8, swings greatsword
Gragnor 5' steps to H8, claw/claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=oops]It isn't 4 legs, it was the 40' base speed that gives Gragnor is jump boost.  I knew there was something.
And Kalgor started down 3 HP.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39+8/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.25 hrs, -1 STR, -1 CON[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ausk moves forward and slashes at the man, raging as he does so, the calm on his face vanishing almost immediately as the fury of battle fills his eyes.









*OOC:*


Figures he rolls a 1. Oh well.







[sblock=actions]20' move to F7
attack[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

Anaerion points to Kalgor and speaks something in the Celestial tongue, after which the Archon once again streaks across the room, a trail of light following it. The summoner feels the same warmth that Tyrien previously felt, and the sting of the crossbow bolt isn't nearly as noticeable. 

Meanwhile, not wanting to catch Kalgor or the eidolon in the spell he's about to invoke, Anaerion runs forward to get a better angle on the tunnel behind the gagged man. He draws forth a bit of spider web from his pouch, rolls it into a tiny marble of stickiness, then tosses it into the air with an arcane command. The white bit flies over the heads of allies and enemies alike, until it reaches the curve of the tunnel, where it explodes in a mass of webs filling the visible length of the slick-marbled gradient.

The man tries to jump out of the way of the explosion of webbing, but finds himself caught. While he still has the presence of mind to dodge out of the way of Kalgor's blade, Gragnor manages a few superficial wounds.

Kalgor hobbles forward, flying into his rage, but his blade smacks against stone, as well.

[sblock=ooc]Web has a 20' spread. The only way Anaerion could get a line of effect to a center that wouldn't result in Kalgor / Gragnor getting gooped and / or giving the enemy cover via extra webbing was to move him where I put him. I assumed you wouldn't mind, but I can retcon if needed.

Enemy fails his Reflex save, so is now grappled. The Dex penalty from that lets Gragnor hit with his claw attacks for 4 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]Okay, lets see if I have all this straight now. Kalgor should be adjusted for the -3 hp I missed before, plus the +8 THP. 

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total)
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total)
Ausk: 77/77, Rage 1 round
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 8/9 rounds remain

Enemy (Base AC 21): Grappled (AC 19), Mildly injured (4 damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

You are having a bad day.  Surrender and you might live!

[sblock=actions]free talk, readied action to swing greatsword if he attempts to free himself[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien move forward, beside the wizard, and imbues her magic into an arrow.

She comments to her companion as she draws the nocked arrow back and aims it over Kitty, "Thank you for the help, Anaerion."

With a twang, another arrow goes zipping harmlessly overhead to clatter on the rocky walls.

[sblock=Actions] Move to F5
Swift: Arcane Strike activated
Ranged Attack:Longbow (Aid/AS/Deadly Aim/PBS)  (1d20+11=13,  1d8+9=16)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor attacked during the round, so he can't ready anything until it's the PC's turn again. However, see below.[/sblock]

Tyrien lets fly another arrow, but despite magical aid and the restriction of webbing, the man seems quite spry at dodging. 

A look of panic comes to the man's eyes as Kalgor suggests surrender. 

"Mm Phmmk mmmsphh!" comes his muffled reply. You can't make out the words, but you're fairly certain he just told you to perform unsavory acts that challenge one's physiology. 

The wild desperation in the man is clear, and it surprisingly manages to free him momentarily from the webs. He wriggles further away, but the clump of enemies and impedes both his ability to avoid opening himself to risk and to avoid more of the sticky threads; he manages to only move 5 feet into the web before another muffled string of expletives makes it clear he's once again trapped.

[sblock=Actions and Status]*Standard:* Attempt to free from Web: success.
*Move:* Away from party, with Acrobatics to attempt avoiding AoO and CMB check to avoid further entangling. Fails both checks.

* Kalgor, Gragnor, and Ausk can all take AoO. AC to hit for Gragnor is 25 (Mobility), for Ausk and Kalgor it's 29 (the cave walls are giving him cover to both of you in addition to his feat).

NOTE: The man's new position provides him cover from the webbing. Anyone wishing to enter the webbing must beat the DC of the spell (10 + 2 level +5 ability +1 focus: DC 18) on an Escape Artist or Combat Maneuver check to move half speed in it and avoid becoming Grappled in the first square they enter.

*Status*
Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total)
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total)
Ausk: 77/77, Rage round 2 (4/11 rounds remaining)
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 7/9 rounds remain

Enemy (Base AC 21): Grappled, Cover (AC total: 23), Mildly injured (4 damage), AoO pending...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ausk continues to flail his bill around uselessly as he takes a five foot step forward to stay within reach of the man.

[sblock=actions]5 foot step to G,8
attack and miss[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 6, 2012)

Both the cat and ranger miss the spinning man as he breaks free only go get further caught in the webs.  As a longshot, Kalgor casts as his silver amulet glows a bit.  Gragnor stays low and waits, so as to not impede the archer.
[sblock=cast]Color Spray DC 12, it might stun him.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39+8/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.25 hrs, -1 STR, -1 CON[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock]Anaerion is waiting on if the man made his will save. He has one more trick to prevent his escape  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien remains in place and imbues her magic into arrows.

She drawing another one quickly, she remarks, "If we must, maybe we should burn the web with the guy in it."

With one twang after another, the elven girl's arrow manage to do absolutely nothing zipping past her target to be lost from view in the webbed tunnel.

"Ergh, nothing ever changes, I still cannot hit a dang thing with my bow. Maybe I should switch to a sword or pike."

[sblock=Actions]Swift: Arcane Strike activated
Rapid Shot Ranged Attack: 1st arrow (PBS/AS/Aid/Deadly Aim) (1d20+9=17,  1d8+9=12) & 2nd arrow (PBS/AS/Aid/Deadly Aim) (1d20+9=11,  1d8+9=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Big apologies from me, folks. Home internet unavailable + off work = no ability to update. Then got slammed at work on my return yesterday. Looks like my timing's pretty bad, too, since I see [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] just posted he won't be available, and his are the final actions to finish the round. 

FYI, guys, if you do have contingency actions, you're always free to post them, and if you've labeled them as such, I won't force you to use them if the conditions (saves made or failed, etc) aren't met.[/sblock]

The webbing proves to be just as much an obstacle to the party's various attacks as it is to the man with the gag thrashing within it. He even manages to shake off the effects of the brilliant display of light Kalgor hits him with, continuing his efforts to free himself. 

[sblock=Status]The man made his will save, so he's not stunned, though he is still grappled unless he can make the necessary check on his turn.

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total)
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON)
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total)
Ausk: 77/77, Rage round 2 (4/11 rounds remaining)
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 7/9 rounds remain

Enemy (Base AC 21): Grappled, Cover (AC total: 23), Mildly injured (4 damage)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Anaerion and the Archon still up


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 12, 2012)

Actions: Create pit directly in front of the man, so not to have him fall in. Using Malkovian to cast it as I do not have it prepared. However, if he gets out be now has a web to jump through. Good luck with that

Cast bless on Ausk


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> Actions: Create pit directly in front of the man, so not to have him fall in. Using Malkovian to cast it as I do not have it prepared. However, if he gets out be now has a web to jump through. Good luck with that




Excellent idea, however: Create pit generates a 10'x10' hole, but the text explicitly says "You must create the pit on a horizontal surface of sufficient size."  The tunnel floor is only 5' wide, which I believe violates the requirements for the spell to work.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 12, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> Excellent idea, however: Create pit generates a 10'x10' hole, but the text explicitly says "You must create the pit on a horizontal surface of sufficient size."  The tunnel floor is only 5' wide, which I believe violates the requirements for the spell to work.[/sblock]




Plan B: Tell lantern archon to teleport in front of the man 10' in front of the man. Then dismiss web. It did what I needed it to do by slowing him down.  and unfortunately did not memorize spark again


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 13, 2012)

Gragnor activates his electric claws while waiting for the web to drop.[sblock=actions]std activate amulet of shocking mighty fists[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

Anaerion points to the tunnel, giving the archon a command as Gragnor's claws begin to spark. The archon blinks out of existence, but even celestial beings appear to be fallible, as it does not re-materialize so as to block the man's escape route, but between the gagged man and the rest of the party.

The man's eyes widen in awe as the aura of the creature falls upon him, but his fear continues to drive his survival, and he shakes off the effect of the close celestial.

[sblock=Actions & Status]I gave the archon "Very Familiar" for the teleport, but it still rolled a 98 on the miss die (there's unfortunately always a miss chance with teleport), which put it off-target, landing it where it currently is on the map. Since dropping the web was contingent on the placement of the archon, I didn't assume. That action is still available if you want it.

Man made his save vs. the Aura of Menace effect from the archon.

The archon still has a move action. However, if Anaerion doesn't drop the web spell , it will have to succeed at an Escape Artist or CMB check vs. the DC 18 of the spell or be grappled itself. The ceiling is too low for the creature to rise high enough to 'get out of the way' of others to occupy a square below it, though as always allies can move through each other's squares freely.

*Status*

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) <move remain>
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock, <move remain>
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total)
Ausk: 77/77, Rage round 2 (4/11 rounds remaining)
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor <all actions remain>
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 7/9 rounds remain <move remain>

Enemy (Base AC 21): Grappled, Cover (AC total: 23), Mildly injured (4 damage)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Gragnor, Kalgor, and archon have move actions remaining, Anaerion has all actions remaining


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 14, 2012)

If the web drops, Gragnor will attempt to deftly move past the muffled man to block his escape.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's too late now, but lantern archons have greater teleport.  They can never be off. 

Drop the webbing. It slowed him down enough, and I'm not going I have you guys wait a another week for combat to resolve.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm really sorry, folks. I swear I went back and forth to the bloody Lantern Archon entry at least half a dozen times and saw "teleport," but: not so much. *headdesk* I give up. [/sblock]

As the web drops, Gragnor bolts forward, running up the wall as the gagged man is distracted by his surprise freedom, landing directly in his escape path. The man, trying to clear his path, tries to confound the cat, but Gragnor will have none of it, nor any of the rapier stab which pierces nothing but the now web-free air. 

With summoned enemies on either side of himself, the man hunkers down, eyes darting about for attacks to avoid and an opening.

[sblock=Actions and Status]Gragnor makes his Acro check. Man blows both his feint and attack rolls.

*Status* 

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) <all actions remain>
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock, <all actions remain>
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) <all actions remain>
Ausk: 77/77, Rage round 3 (3/11 rounds remaining) <all actions remain>
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor <all actions remain>
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 6/9 rounds remain <all actions remain>

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22): Mildly injured (4 damage)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2012)

Gragnor fights more to maintain his blocker position while still getting in a bit of scratch and nip damage on the man.  The teeth miss the muzzled man, but both claws land decisively.  Kalgor waits for the archon to move to the other side as well before stepping into his place for a mighty attack.  His greatsword clangs of the rock wall, missing its target.

[sblock=actions]Gragnor: Fight defensive, -4 to hit, +2 AC, +2 CMD, claw/claw/bite
Kalgor: Delay until archon moves, then 5' step and swing greatsword with precise strike bonuses.

managed 10 damage and it is CMD=23 to move past Gragnor[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39+8/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.25 hrs, -1 STR, -1 CON, fighting Defensively (-4 to hit, +2 AC, +2 CMD=18), Flank, Shock[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 16, 2012)

The archon steps back, allowing either the ranger or the barbarian a chance to prove their worth. The archon casts the same spell on Ausk, filling him with a hope that this fight ends. 

Anaerion, content for now, simply observes from the back. Malkovian says to Ty "Now your chance to show up that ranger!  Give him hell!" 

Who Malkovian is referring to is vague, however. 

[sblock]The Archon take a 5' step back, and cast aid in Ausk. Allowing him or Grangor in there

Anaerion will delay for now. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2012)

Despite covering himself, Gragnor lands both of his claws, and--having finally had the chance to activate his amulet--gives his opponent an unexpected shock. As the man spasms momentarily, archon and ranger shift positions, but he recovers in time to dodge Kalgor's blade. 

Ausk, meanwhile, feels the same warm wash of energy from which Tyrien and Kalgor also benefit, though he recognizes his current position will make it difficult to use his reach weapon without smacking Kalgor on the side of the head.

[sblock=Status]Ausk gains 6 temp HP from the Aid spell, but as noted, Kalgor provides the man cover vs. reach and ranged attacks.

*Status*

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) 
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock, 
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) <all actions remain>
Ausk: 83/77, Rage round 3 (3/11 rounds remaining), Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. <all actions remain>
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor <all actions remain>
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 6/9 rounds remain 

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22, cover to attacks from room): Moderately Injured (14 damage)[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Tyrien, Ausk, and Anaerion can still act this round


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Man, I have been having issues getting on EnW frequently these past few days.





Tyrien remains in place and imbues her magic into arrows.

She fires two arrows into the fray. One appears to hit.

"Did I get him?  Hard to see in there."

[sblock=Actions]Swift: Arcane Strike activated
Rapid Shot Ranged Attack: 1st arrow (1d20+9=27,  1d8+9=14) & 2nd arrow (1d20+9=13,  1d8+9=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 18, 2012)

Unable to reach the man, Ausk will still snarl at him and make it clear that he would attack if he could, and that the man is lucky that he can't.

[sblock=actions]Initimidate[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2012)

After multiple misses, one of Tyrien's arrows slips through the difficult path that avoids Ausk, the archon, and Kalgor to thunk heavily into the man's torso. He cries out in pain, but as with all things, his gag muffles the sound. 

Not so Ausk, whose snarl echoes through the chamber, spittle and ire flying from him in equal measure as the ancient spirits which accompany him add their otherworldly shrieks to the proceedings. Even as the cave seems to shudder, the gagged man blanches at the clear threat the enraged half-orc represents.

[sblock=Status]*Status*

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) 
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock, 
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) 
Ausk: 83/77, Rage round 3 (3/11 rounds remaining), Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. 
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor <all actions remain>
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 6/9 rounds remain 

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22, cover to attacks from room): Heavily Injured (28 damage), Shaken[/sblock]

        *GM:*  . Map unchanged, so I didn't attach a new one. Anaerion can still act this round if he wants to.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2012)

Anaerion is good for now.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 18, 2012)

Now that he has the right flanker to work with, Gragnor goes into full assault while Kalgor swings and then steps back making way for the fearsome beast that is Ausk!  Both partners connect, doing significant damage to the muffled man before Kalgor makes way for Ausk.
[sblock=actions]Gragnor: claw/claw/bite
Kalgor: std greatsword, 5' step to I8[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39+8/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *26*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.25 hrs, -1 STR, -1 CON, Flank, Shock[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2012)

The man looks over Gragnor, perhaps assessing his chances of getting past the beast and down the sloping tunnel, then apparently decides he's better off trying to eliminate the obstacle another way. Desperate, the gagged man feints with Kalgor, and though the gambit exposes the summoner's side, the man's fear is clearly getting the better of him, as he fails to land his rapier point in Kalgor's unprotected flank.

[sblock=Actions and Status]Man succeeded his feint, but blew his attack roll. *Status*

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) All actions remaining
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock All actions remaining
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) All actions remaining
Ausk: 83/77, Rage round 4 (2/11 rounds remaining), Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. All actions remaining
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor All actions remaining
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 5/9 rounds remain All actions remaining

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22, cover to attacks from room): Heavily Injured (28 damage), Shaken[/sblock]

        *GM:*  All PCs now up. Map remains unchanged.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien remains in place and continues to put arcane energy into her into arrows.  Selecting blunt arrows, anticipating capture instead of just killing the man, she nocks another arrow.

It flies true, but the second wobbles and deflects off the rock wall.

"Is he knocked out?"

[sblock=Actions]Swift: Arcane Strike activated
Rapid Shot Ranged Attack: 1st Arrow Blunt (1d20+9=28,  1d8+9=15) & 2nd Arrow Blunt (1d20+9=16,  1d8+9=14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ausk will wait for an opening to step up and attack the man.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Tyrien remains in place and continues to put arcane energy into her into arrows.  Selecting blunt arrows, anticipating capture instead of just killing the man, she nocks another arrow.
> 
> It flies true, but the second wobbles and deflects off the rock wall.
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]@perrinmiller, the fluff and the rolls don't match. Is Tyrien doing nonlethal damage with her blunt arrows (they don't do nonlethal damage automatically)?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry. Non-lethal dmg please.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

*GM:*   Edit:  Hold on. I think I screwed up with shaken. just a sec...

Edit 2: blargh. Okay, no. Shaken doesn't affect AC. Carry on.      

Tyrien's arrow seems to fly true through the gathered throng, but in her efforts to strike the man in a tender-but-nonlethal spot, her arrow bounces off his armor, instead.  Ausk, too, can't find an appropriate angle on the cornered human, who continues to dodge and weave desperately, waving his purple-tinged rapier in an attempt to defend himself.

[sblock=Status]Per normal for traditionally-lethal attacks, conversion to nonlethal applies an additional -4 to the attack. With his +4 to AC from cover (now AC 25), Tyrien's attack (now 24) misses.

I'd have held off resolving Ausk's attack to see if folks cleared for him given the conditional 'waits for an opening' phrasing, but he'd miss with that roll, cover or no.

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) All actions remaining
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock All actions remaining
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) 
Ausk: 83/77, Rage round 4 (2/11 rounds remaining), Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. Move action remaining
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor All actions remaining
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 5/9 rounds remain All actions remaining

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22, cover to attacks from room): Heavily Injured (28 damage), Shaken[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Ausk still has a move action if he wants it. Kalgor, Gragnor, Anaerion, and the archon are still up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops, I didn't know about the penalty.  Forgot and did not understand why you asked.  That's what I get for answering from my phone. Ah well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 19, 2012)

OCC: Or does it miss /evil grin. Malkovian likes Tyrian, so he would make it hit with his +2 Timley inspiration.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, JS45.  I forgot, I could have done that myself with a +1.  If it's all the same to you, let's use mine.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, js45. I'd forgotten that conditional was out there (and didn't even realize Tyrien had it).  That makes it a hit. I think the damage is off, since it looks like you added the Deadly Aim damage bump to the roll without taking the penalty to the attack, but that doesn't change the effective outcome, so I'll just reduce the damage and we'll call the math headache done with.[/sblock]

As the blunt arrow bounces off the armor, Tyrien blurts out an invective that seems to charge the air. The arc of the arrow's bounce shifts unnaturally, smacking the man in the forehead. His eyes roll up in his head and he crumples to the ground.

[sblock=Status]

Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) All actions remaining
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock All actions remaining
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) 
Ausk: 83/77, Rage round 4 (2/11 rounds remaining), Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. Move action remaining
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor All actions remaining
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 5/9 rounds remain All actions remaining

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22): 10/38 HP, 11 nonlethal damage, unconscious, prone.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Want to make sure Kalgor / Gragnor don't want to do anything before we fall out of rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 19, 2012)

Gragnor will continue his defensive vigil of blocking the escape.  Kalgor, seeing the man fall in an unconscious lump, lowers his sword, steps out of the way of the healer, and starts searching for the masterwork manacles in his backpack.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2012)

As Kalgor steps back and begins digging in his backpack, some of the tension bleeds from the room. The archon hovers, a slight hum added to the slight, echoing drip of water and the clatter as the summoner searches through his things. For the moment, at least, nothing seems to be coming up through the tunnel the now-unconscious man had been trying to flee through.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I'll take us out of combat rounds for now. [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION], get your level ups in while you can. 

Updating first post with XP from this battle...[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anaerions starts casting detect magic over everything, looking for anything that will be useful for the future. 

Once completed, he will say "If we are going to continue, I need to take a short rest and read up on some spells before going in"

OCC: Anaerion wants to fill those empty spots now, while the team interrogates the prisoner.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ausk calms down, and catches his breath as he looks around the room more thoroughly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Finally, Tyrien feel vindicated that she contributed meaningfully with her bow.  The question now remains, what do they do with their captive?

Not expecting him to wake up soon and Kalgar has the manacles, she sets about recovering any arrows that survived.

"Who do you suppose that guy is? I don't blame him from running away, look at the fearsome crew that we are.  I'd run away too, rather than face us. Did you see me with my bow, Kitty.  I am getting better, I can feel it!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +11 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 40 Current: 40
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 21(16ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2012)

"If it is one of the summoner's, his fate is already sealed. He has to die by one of our hands, or else the monster grows stronger. " Anaerion said, inspecting the man's equipment. "If he is, we will be able to get some good insight as to what happened when they summoned this creature.  Maybe even the last name on the list."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 21, 2012)

Rushing, once Kalgor has the manacles secured on the muffled man and his feet bound with rope, he turns to the archon, "Will you give him a bit of that temporary healing so we can question him?  It is easier to have him fall unconscious again naturally than knocking him back out later for transport."  Whether or not the archon gives the muffled man aid, without waiting, Kalgor starts searching and emptying his pockets.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*









*OOC:*


Level-up completed. 





 Tyrien begins looking around to examine this lower level by the light of her Ioun Torch.

"I wonder what he was doing down here?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, since Kalgor's trying to get the man bound before the archon's summons expires, I'm going to keep counting rounds here.

Manacles don't have an action attached (and I can't seem to find anything official on how you close manacles with no locks on them like Kalgor's), but since Paizo seems to think tying someone up only takes a standard action, it's at least consistent to say the same for manacles. So:

move action: retrieve manacles
standard action: manacle man
move action: retrieve rope
standard action: tie man's feet.

Two full rounds by my calculations. That leaves three rounds on the archon, I believe, if Anaerion wants to order it to use its Aid ability. 

I had to reconstruct the arrows, since I wasn't tracking them. I count 6 misses (5 normal, 1 blunt). Rolled recovery chances, and Tyrien can reclaim 2 normal arrows.

Also, in trying to look up whether magical effects extend past the summon time of a creature (so far as I can tell, they do), I ran across this bit:



> A summoned monster cannot summon or otherwise conjure another creature, *nor can it use any teleportation or planar travel abilities.*




(Emphasis mine. From here).   Now I don't feel so bad for misreading which kind of teleport the archon had. [/sblock]

In the stillness, Ausk leans heavily on the nearby wall as his spiritually-charged rage subsides, and Tyrien rushes forward to try to reclaim some of her misses, though many of them appear to have splintered on the narrow cave wall. 

Kalgor, realizing the summoned creature might provide some aid to his plans if only he can use it before its sojourn on this plane has ended, rushes to pull both manacles and rope from his bag, sparing no one any attention until he looks up to ask Anaerion for the favor.

[sblock=Status]Kalgor: 47/52, Aid (+1 morale attack, 8 THP included in HP total) 
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, poisoned (-1 STR and CON), shock 
Tyrien: 45/40, Aid (+1 morale attack, 5 temp HP included in hp total) 
Ausk: 73/67, Fatigued 6/8 rounds, Aid +1 morale attack, 6 temp HP included in hp total. 
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor 
Lantern Archon: Archon: 17/17 HP, 3/9 rounds remain 

Enemy (AC 21, CMD 22): 10/38 HP, 11 nonlethal damage, unconscious, prone, Manacles (DC 35), tied (DC 28)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2012)

With a nod towards the prisoner, Anaerion says to it in Celestial "Go ahead and do it.  You are free afterwards."

Humming slightly, it goes over a awakes the man with the same spell it used on everyone else.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ausk stands by to aid in the interrogation the best way he knows how, simply being there with a weapon in his hand.


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

The archon thrums briefly, then floats over to the unconscious, bound man. Its glow suffuses him as it did several members of the party previously, and the man rouses with a groan. His eyes open with a start as he witnesses the archon--with Anaerion's blessing--fade from view. He realizes his position, and his bonds, and begins flailing wildly, screaming into his gag, though his inch-worming only bumps him into Gragnor, eliciting a new round of muffled shrieks and squirming in place...

[sblock=ooc]The man now has 4 temp HP from Aid for the next three minutes, bringing him back to consciousness for the duration of the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 24, 2012)

Kalgor steps up, drawing his greatsword and rests the point of the blade on the man's groin.  Then drawing a dagger, reaches forward and cuts the gag off.  "Who are you?  Why did you attack us?"

[sblock=ooc]No lock for the manacles.  Oops.  Well, looped the rope through manacle holes and tied them closed with that.  More shopping to do.[/sblock][sblock=actions]Kalgor: Readied action to castrate if the man starts casting.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien glances at Ausk and nudges him playfully, "Ah, come on.  You are a big scary fellow. You cannot be serious in that you will let Kalgor try and torture this prisoner without lending your frightening glares to the conversation."

"Come on mister, you better start talking or we unleash the orc and let him start really working you over.  Finger and toes are next, you won't need them to keep living." This last is directed at their prisoner, now conscious.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

The man gasps as his mouth is exposed, a clear panic in his eyes. He holds his lips closed tightly as Kalgor brandishes his big sword and Tyrien tries to enlist the aid of Ausk. 

Kalgor's position may be undermined, however, as Gragnor seems to wobble on his feet. The summoner feels a second wave of weakness through the link the two share, stronger than the first hit from the poison. The man glances up at the flinch in the cat and his panic seems to subside a bit.

"Made that batch well, didn't I?" he mutters.

[sblock=ooc]Gragnor has missed his second save vs. the poison he was exposed to. Worse damage rolls this time, too: he takes an additional 2 damage to both STR and CON (now 3 total damage to each of those stats). He will have to save again in another minute. DC 13 Fort or he takes another 1d2 damage to STR and CON. 

On the interrogation: Because you're using a time-constrained tactic for keeping your prisoner awake, I'm going to be strict with timekeeping on actions here. An Intimidate check to influence attitude burns 1 minute of the 3 he has awake. DC for the first attempt is 18. With his current roll, Kalgor can just make that if everyone including Gragor makes his or her aid another roll. I'll allow those rolls retroactively for this attempt (so that the results will take effect at the end of minute 1, instead of bleeding into minute 2).

If Kalgor fails, a re-roll takes another minute and adds +5 to the DC. You can change who the 'primary' is at that time if you wish, though you'll need to declare as part of your roll if it's an Aid or not; I won't allow retroactive "that was an aid" once you see the roll's too low.  

You can try hurting him to provide circumstantial bonuses, but I'll remind you he only has about 3 hp before he goes unconscious again. You're also free to try to come up with other things in an attempt to gain some circumstance bonuses, too, and I'll judge those as I see them.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 25, 2012)

OOC: Doh, I thought Ranger's Favored enemy have an intimidate bonus as well. I was wondering why it was only +5. 

Anaerion can cast Enlarge person, then do a aid another. I would be terrified if someone who was my height suddenly go bigger (+4 for being large). He could then remark off hand to throw him in a pit to his death.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I remember right, Ausk has a decent shot an Intimidation (+15) all on his own.  Step on up, pal.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 25, 2012)

"Well, I gave you a chance to talk to the nice guy.  Let me introduce you to probably the last face you will ever see."  Kalgor steps past the prisoner in order to let Ausk in and to block the escape path in case the panther needs to take a quick exit.
[sblock=actions]aid another on Ausk's intimidate, move to I12 FAIL!
Intentions:
Next round, look imposing while Ausk starts.
Next round, continue looking imposing
Next round, pull antitoxin from pack.
Next round feed to Gragnor, 
Next round Lesser Evolution Surge (Con +2) 
Next round Con at 10, +5 antitoxin makes roll +5 vs DC 13.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anaerion smiles to himself, and starts casting a spell to make Ausk appear much more menacing then normal.

The disembodied voice seems to speak to the prisoner as it says "You know sir, whatever you did, I am fairly certain it can be resolved.  Whether that is by letting you feel your death, or by killing you after your asleep again, is _really _up to you.  Think about it.  My good friend here is more than willing to kill you, trust us.  Only reason you survived was the pretty lass wanted to see if you were useful.  So.  Ask yourself.  Are you going to let this pretty lass down?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay. PC power supply fried on me so I had to setup my laptop as my primary computer.







Ausk just grins at the man, looks at his weapons, and grins again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien sees the most horrifying and disgusting expression on a humanoid's face that she has ever seen. Ausk is truly a frightening person when he smiles.

"Egah! That is awful.  Please talk, we don't want to see that again... EVER!"

The half-elven girl is really not very intimidating and doesn't try to be in the face of such an incontinent-looking and unappealing visage.  She cannot help but look on in morbid fascination and try to keep from letting bile come up.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2012)

Kalgor takes a step back, allowing Ausk to make his way slowly forward, menacing the man with nothing more than his frightful presence. The summoner casts a spell to help bolster his companion, and feeds the two-tailed cat an agent meant to further support his internal fight against the poison. Unfortunately, the eidolon's luck seems to be running thin. Even as the once-gagged man begins to quiver, eyes wide at the continued, staring assault of Ausk, Gragnor shudders again and groans.

"I've looked into the abyss, but you ... just ... just stop, already! You've already told me I'm dead. What more do you want?" the man cries out meekly.

[sblock=ooc]I believe Gragnor's Fort roll is +8, not +5, since antitoxin stacks with the base Fort of +3.  Unfortunately, the dice seem to hate him, since he only rolled a 3 for a total of 11.  Another 2 STR and 2  damage. Total 5 damage to each stat at present.  You're welcome to roll further saves yourself, SK, now that you have the DCs (I'm starting to feel bad for my die luck affecting Gragnor...  ). FYI, there are 3 more saves before the poison's duration is expired.

Ausk beat the DC even for the retry, so your prisoner now responds to requests as if Friendly. The base DC on requests of him is now 9 (he dumped his CHA, which works in your favor). Refer to the Request table under the Diplomacy skill for an idea of additional modifiers (so, for example, secret knowledge would have a DC of 19). I'll let you use either Intimidate or Diplomacy for any individual request, and I'll let you stack Aid Anothers as a group if you want, but no mixing of Intimidate and Diplomacy on a single request, please (i.e., decide your tactic).

There's one minute (ten rounds) left on the Aid duration for your prisoner. A request takes a round, so you can make up to 10 requests / rolls as you see fit.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 26, 2012)

"We will fix your problem later when we can focus."  With a wave of his hand, Gragnor disappears into a black wisp of smoke.
[sblock=actions]std dismiss Gragnor.  Effectively suspended animation, poison runs it course later when resummoned.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2012)

Gragnor's amulet clatters to the floor as Kalgor decides delaying is the better solution to the problem and concentrates on the group's prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]Been digging around for a while and come up largely empty on a lot of things re: dismissed eidolons and ongoing stuff. Suspended is fine with me for now. My assumption is that magical effects (mage armor, evolution surge) expire as normal, but 'in the blood' stuff (poison, antitoxin) will come back as they were previously. Of course, I can't find any official word on any of it, which is either proof of my lameness at searching or of a frustrating lack of clarity on the part of the designers. 

I did run across things that said gear doesn't dismiss with them, so I added that fluff. Since we'll probably have a little time while you're interrogating, I think I'm going to throw something on the General thread to try to see what common wisdom is (though obviously that won't effect this particular scenario, since I've already signed off on the suspended animation stuff re: poison).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is not one for interrogation, even though Ausk did all the hard work. She repeats the last question Kalgor asked, "I think we asked you who you are and why did you attack us earlier. But, more importantly we want to know what bad boy things you have been up to."

"Why don't you start with that first or we let tusk face start removing appendages."

Initimidate (1d20+5=25)_ - Forgot I actually took Intimidation myself. Doh!_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

The man looks back and forth between the group, eyes still wide. He opens his mouth once, closes it, then begins speaking, a cagey voice using clear restraint to hold in his panic.

"Name's Hyve, though I expect you already knew that. And, I don't know about you lot, but when I hear someone big and heavy crashing about my home unannounced, I gotta figure they either want to do me in or rob me blind. What was I supposed to do, then, offer a plate of sweetbread? 

"No use pretending I'm just a historian, though. Seems pretty clear from my workshop and what that vanishing cat went through: I'm a poison-maker. Been making a good living at it, too. That violet venom I tossed was especially potent, from the look of it. Could have fetched a decent copper. Always knew the garden was a good investment. Didn't know more Crows had caught on. Not that you lot look much like Crows. You haven't killed me yet, though, so I don't imagine you're underworld types."

[sblock=ooc]The roll's good enough that I'll just go ahead and give Tyrien all 3 questions / requests (name, why he attacked, 'bad boy' confession). 

As with most interrogations, simple / broad / nonspecific questions are most likely to net the simplest answers, no matter what the roll. It probably doesn't help that your prisoner has no idea why you broke into his home, though, and as noted above, assumes you're merely plainclothes law enforcement.

Further inquiries will require further rolls. 7 rounds remaining on his consciousness via the Aid spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 30, 2012)

To Ausk, "Ask him who the fifth was." [sblock=ooc] Free action to give Ausk instructions.  Letting him do the intimidate.

We know
Sulm Marshan...  Dead
Glem Baskerwhel... Dead
Arlend Hyve... This guy
Rupman Myre... The rich necromancer
fifth??

Kalgor has two more obvious questions but won't metagame them in ooc.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 30, 2012)

"What he said. Who's the fifth of your little group that was working below the city and unleashed something that has already killed two of your band?"Ausk's voice is quiet and calm as he seems to relax a bit with the man cooperating, though not so much that he puts his weapon away.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 31, 2012)

_The Crows were after him before!  THAT could be useful.  And what is this about a garden?  I have not seen one yet...

_It seemed that both Anaerion and his soul caught on quick, as while the mage was thinking that Malkovian spoke with "Well, we have to examine this garden ourselves now that you told us about it!  We might be able to heal Kitty-Cat with what we find there!"

_Speaking of which..._  "Did we find any other poison on him? I might be able to tell what kind it is."
[sblock]
Malkovian is simply talking for the sake of talking.  There is no request here unless Hyde reacts to him speaking.  Sort of a reverse request i think?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks curious at the idea of poisons and fingers one of her arrows as she considers the possibilities, "What else is down here?"

"And, where is your stash of poisons?"

Intimidate (1d20+5=17) _- Might need an Aid Another._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock=Anaerion]Hyve called it 'violet venom.'  It looks like Craft (Alchemy) is the proper check to make, but since LPF doesn't use Craft, I'll say Know (Nature) seems the closest. DC 13:

[sblock=violet venom]Derived from Violet Fungi, this poison degrades the strength and durability of an effected victim over the course of several minutes.[sblock=Violet Fungus DC 13 Know (Nature)]Plants with minimal mobility, the touch of a violet fungus can cause an affected creature's flesh to rot[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

Hyve's eyes widen as Ausk asks his question.

"You know about ... but, fifth? You mean ... oh, god it's already killed three of the others? I saw it grabbing Glem, and I heard another scream. I don't know who it was. Who's dead? Marshan? Myre? Crove? I don't ... who is it you're after. But if it's already killed so many ... gods above and below. Never should have spoken the words. 'Swhy I bound my mouth! And now it'll be so much stronger..."

[sblock=Know: Local DC 17]Waldur Crove is well known as the warden of Crove’s Asylum, a building located in the Crown that the Crows have long used to dispose of lunatics and the insane too dangerous to keep in regular prisons.[/sblock]

Hyve glances to Tyrien as she asks about what else lies under the old church, but staunchly clamps his mouth shut. He shakes his head in clear agitation.

[sblock=ooc]Tyrien didn't make her DC. I'll allow Aids if you want. Whether she succeeds or not, the party's down to 4 questions afterwards before Hyve falls under again.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 31, 2012)

_The 5th name!  Crove, Crove...I got it! _

Anaerion smiles as he comes to the conclusion of who the last person is. Malkovian quips with "You know who it is don't you?"

"And the poison, and the fungus it comes from. And, I have a guess as to what is down below." Anaeion says with satisfaction in his voice. "Now goes the most important question I think."

He walks over to Ausk and whispers into his ear "Ask him about the Crow that came before."
[sblock]
Placeholder for know rolls. Does a rolled 1 still count as a failure? Anaerion has a plus 13 for nature

EDIT: Well, with rolls like that never mind...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> Does a rolled 1 still count as a failure? Aradra has a plus 13 for nature




I believe the auto fail / auto succeed rules only apply to attacks and saves, not skill checks. If it did, Hyve would have been rolling more Escape Artist checks. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 1, 2012)

"Answer the wench!" Kalgor tries to growl, but it comes out squeaky as he slowly raises his greatsword again.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I'm going to assume no further aid attempts at this point. Moving on...[/sblock]

Kalgor's attempt at scaring Hyve meets with little more than raised eyebrows. He even seems to get the slightest bit of gumption.

"You wanna search, I can't stop you," is all he says.

[sblock=ooc]So that's Tyrien's attempt(s) failed. Four questions remaining to the expiration of the Aid spell and Hyve falling unconscious again.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking at Ausk, "At least get out of him what they summoned and how to kill it."
[sblock=ooc]After failing multiple times, Kalgor is giving up on trying to be intimidating and switching to just feeding Ausk instructions.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 8, 2012)

"What did you summon and how do we stop it? If you must die, you can at least die with a clean conscience." Ausk continues to play the role of questioner, though he is clearly far more used to a silent role in these proceedings.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> "What did you summon and how do we stop it? If you must die, you can at least die with a clean conscience." Ausk continues to play the role of questioner, though he is clearly far more used to a silent role in these proceedings.





"No,you need to get a half smile, like you are chewing on a rough piece of meat that is not cooked right.  Yes! Like that!"

Anaerion's soul seems to be giving some sort of aid to Ausk's question, as his face growls with more fear than requested.

OOC: timley inspiration for the intimidate.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2012)

Hyve starts to shake his head again, but his wide eyes get wider as he hears the disembodied voice from the amulet. He quivers as he speaks, his voice pitched low, as if he's afraid someone will overhear.

The Spawn of Yog-Sothoth," he says. "It was supposed to know secrets long forgotten, have power not seen on this plane in ages. And Crove was sure, between all our skills, we could bind it and take our place as gods among men.

"But it ... I don't know how to kill it; only what failed. We made it visible. Briefly. But mundane metal couldn't pierce its ... gods I'm not sure what covers it is even 'flesh.' Alchemist's fire; Liquid Ice: nothing. The casters could only make a few spells stick. And the smell ..." Hyve looks like me might retch just remembering the scent. You all recall how noxious the fumes were from just the leftover slime from the creature; Hyve seems to be confirming that the actual creature's stench may be even worse.

He stops a moment, sobbing briefly before he regains his composure and looks back up at you, face red and eyes wet. 

"Crove said there was no sending it back now. Not after it ... consumed one of us. He said it would hunt us to the ends of E'n h to regain its strength by draining us dry. I hoped the words would stop it," he says, voice weak now as he nods to the discarded gag he was wearing. "From the book. It's what called it. Or my poisons. Or ... but I don't know anymore."

The poisoner hangs his head now, sniffling and pathetic.

[sblock=ooc]2 questions left before he goes back under.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2012)

_And now we know the name of this monster..._
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 9, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

After failed attempt at asking about poisons, Tyrien pouts and walks away a few feet.  She is no longer interested in the interrogation, lost in her own private thoughts.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 9, 2012)

"Or what? If we are to have a chance of stopping this thing, we need to know all the possibilities."


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2012)

"I'm telling you, I don't know!" Hyve insists. "All I know is, every time it drains one of us, it gets stronger. Crove said something about the transfer weakening it. So, it's not indestructible. At least, not yet. But it's not a quick stabby stab to drop it, either. But if someone doesn't stop it, I expect it'll start calling friends when it's done with us, and Heth will have yet another regime change; this time to ... things from the abyss."

[sblock=ooc] 1 request left if you guys want it. 

Also, I've a bit of bad news. After some private discussion, perrinmiller has decided to withdraw Tyrien from the game. I don't think the whys need public discussion, but I wish him the best; I've enjoyed watching the young half-elf's bubbly naivite bumping up against the harsh nastiness of Kostry Kopec. I'm currently messaging him to figure out an exit strategy that's viable for him.

That leaves three of you guys in this adventure, and I wanted to start some discussion on party viability and options going forward. 

[sblock=Options]

There are two primary categories I wanted to discuss: 

*1: Party Make Up*

While I don't think you guys have been super hard pressed to survive the encounters thus far, I will say things get harder going forward, and Mowgli definitely agreed that the final encounter / set of encounters are likely to be a bear. I'm not sure 3 characters will be able to tackle it on their own. There are no viable replacement characters in the wings that I was able to see perusing the adventures page, however. 

So, the options on the 'small party' solution as I see them are 

A) Heck with it, three is plenty! Let's go!
B) Heck with it, three's too few. Let's wrap this sad puppy up and move on.
C) We'll gladly give some XP share to an NPC tomorrow for some tagging along today.

In the case of (C), I think Rylidak is probably a story-viable option. As a paladin, she covers more fighting and provides some minor healing (and, possibly more important for this adventure, Mercies). I'd be inclined to 'run' her out of combat, but I'd very, very much prefer if one of you guys would be willing to run her for combat encounters. It's really hard to run a fight when I'm playing both sides. 


*2: Adventure Length*

You're only about at the halfway mark on the adventure as proposed, but with a truncated party, I figured since we might be reconfiguring anyway, I thought I'd offer to do some further editing if that helped nudge folks into finishing things out. I don't think I'm spoiling or surprising anyone to say that as designed, after Hyve you'd be expected to tackle each of the remaining two Keepers leading into The Grand Guignol. 

I have an idea that can chop out one of those two tracks if you'd like, moving you to the climax a bit sooner. The biggest downside to this is that your next level is no longer guaranteed (depending on party makeup / TBX), whereas  if you face it all, you're for sure all level 7 for the final battle. Mind you, it looks like you all have at least a little unspent DMC, too, which could probably make up for that  if you decided you wanted to burn it.

Okay, so we have a little time yet to make decisions, since you haven't even finished talking to Hyve, let alone taken a look down the hall . So, think on it and we can discuss your preferences.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If it would help with party makeup, I could pull Ausk out, and finish up Elliman quickly. Ausk really hasn't done much anyway, since he can't move nearly as fast as the eidolon, and having a bard instead of Ausk may make finding a fourth character a bit easier.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]mfloyd3's Larissa just stepped into the DWI.  She is fifth level, mostly cleric for decent healing, and better AC than the rest of us. She looks like a good fit, and could have been sent along to catchup with us after we had left Venza.  So, she arrives in the night after we get done with the current scene.

If mfloyd3 isn't interested, I can run Rylidak.  I seem to have the most spare time.

Length: Let it play out.  Leveling is best, especially if you are taking bad guys from where I think they are coming from.[/sblock]
Feeding more questions to Ausk, "Don't forget to ask him about the Crow guard commander and what happened to her and/or other Crow guards."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
I would prefer to finish it off as well.  Given how scary this monster seems to be, I actually want to kick its butt.  

That, and if we are 7th level by the time we fight this thing, Anaerion will have access to 4th level spells (Currently thinking Dim Door and SM 4, but I am taking requests).  Which would be awesome.

Note that my posting is going to drop for a bit until I get a new phone.  My old one got destroyed, and is how I did most of my posting.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]@sunshadow21 , I'd rather not do even more swapping out, actually, and with the multiple nastiness about, I think Ausk's oracle levels are probably better for the party than a bard would be (Speaking of Ausk's levels, though, you still need to level him to 6). 

I missed that Larissa may be powered up enough that being slightly behind you guys won't hurt as much. Thanks for pointing that out, SK. I've sent a PM to check interest there; should be plenty of time to work out an in for her while you guys finish up what's here. 

Looks like you guys are on board with going for the full adventure, at least, so let's see what we can do...[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I hadn't realized I could level him; I'll get it done some time tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Heard back from mfloyd, and he's decided to sign onto a different game, so looks like you'll be getting a half-orc paladin in the near future unless someone else wanders in soonish.  Going to push things along here. Apologies for letting things languish so long ...[/sblock]

Hyve hangs his head as the half-orc gives one more of his death-stares, and nods back in the direction of the tunnel / slope down which he had been trying to escape.

"Called himself Dergho when he sauntered up in here ready to take me in to serve justice or whatever else it was he was babbling. Realized from all his back-patting that he hadn't reported in, so one sleeping poison later, he was off to the garden with the other meddlers."

The once-gagged man shrugs, having apparently no other details on his Crow victim. Then he frowns, and eyes rolling back into his head, falls backward, once again unconscious. A quick search of the room reveals no other details, other than the fact that both ends of the room have their own fully stocked alchemist's labs. Hyve apparently enjoys reduncancy. 

With their captive once again unconscious, the party is free to make what choices they might as regards his disposition and the remainder of his lair...

[sblock=ooc]Didn't want to make assumptions as to what you may or may not choose to do with / to Hyve, but figured I'd handwave the search of this room, since the labs aren't exactly hidden. (2 Alchemists Labs: worth 400 gp if you decide to cart it off / can arrange to have it carted). There's a sloping tunnel / chute behind Hyve, in the direction he indicated had "The Garden."[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ausk pulls his dagger out, gives the man the traditional gladiator mercy killing swiftly and cleanly, clearly having far more practice than he would personally prefer, and moves toward the remaining tunnel. "We should get moving; we've wasted enough time here."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anaerion seems lost in thought, until Ausk mentions moving on.  He speaks up again with "Um...I have only a fewspells left, but I have room for a couple more.  If we wanted to wait I mean."

"Considering what you have prepared, surely you don't need more?" Anaerion's soul quips.  "Your already super powerful enough!"

Anaerion shakes his head, but says nothing.

[sblock]
Anaerion still has a level 2 and a level 3 slot open, and is most defiantly going to take quick study at level 7.  Anyway...

Also jk, I wanted to confirm that a 29 Planes does not make the know check for this Yog-Sothoth Monster.  If it is something let me know, because based on what Anaerion sees its something like an extra-planar aberration (Which would either be Planes or Dungenoerring, not sure which one trumps what)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web, EMPTY SLOT
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, EMPTY SLOT
Ring: Available
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is quiet, bringing up the rear.  

She still has her longbow in hand and the Ioun Torch revolving around her head. Every so often she mutters her cantrip to increase her _Resistance _to things.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2012)

[sblock=Anaerion]I think we must have our boards set to different post lengths, 'cause that link doesn't get me anywhere near a Know: Planes roll, but I know Anaerion has ridiculously high base bonuses, so I don't really doubt it.

Because the creature's so rare, though, the DC is pretty high. Anaerion can make it with a 29, but it's only a single success. I'll let you choose which I can do for him: translate Hyve's speech into some more direct game terms (though I wouldn't be giving you any exact numbers, just the terms), or give Anaerion another piece of info on the critter concerning its abilities or defenses.[/sblock]

There is a soft gurgling as the unconscious Hyve struggles to breath, blood bubbling and oozing from his slit throat. It takes less time than it does to tell, however, before the poisoner lies still. In that moment, the party thinks they feel a mild tremor, but it's gone before they can really respond to it. Ausk's shirt front seems to squirm as Alfred burrows in nervously.

There is nothing in the stillness that follows but the occasional drip of water down the walls as Anaerion sits down with his spellbook. 

[sblock=ooc]Satin Knights, did we decide that Gragnor still has to make his poison saves after all while unsummoned? If so, go ahead and make another. Failure does another 1d2 damage to Str and 1d2 to Con. Success cures him, so he takes no further ability damage from the poison[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=Anaerion]I think we must have our boards set to different post lengths, 'cause that link doesn't get me anywhere near a Know: Planes roll, but I know Anaerion has ridiculously high base bonuses, so I don't really doubt it.
> 
> Because the creature's so rare, though, the DC is pretty high. Anaerion can make it with a 29, but it's only a single success. I'll let you choose which I can do for him: translate Hyve's speech into some more direct game terms (though I wouldn't be giving you any exact numbers, just the terms), or give Anaerion another piece of info on the critter concerning its abilities or defenses.[/sblock]
> 
> ...


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 21, 2012)

Now that Hyve is dead, Kalgor retrieves his manacles and puts them back into his sack.  Then he sets about retrieving his friend while the wizard studies.  Summoning back Gragnor, the kitty is looking quite green but can still stand.  "Leaving didn't help.  It still hurt!" 
 
Kalgor starts fishing in his backpack and pulls out a potion.  Feeding it to the kitty, it helps repair some of the damage the poison caused.
[sblock=actions]Summon Gragnor, Feed Gragnor potion of Lesser Restoration[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *22*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion, +2 Con Lesser Evolution Surge
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2012)

While leaving didn't restore Gragnor, he does seem to stabilize on his return, and even looks a bit better after taking the potion Kalgor offers him. 

[sblock=Satin Knights]Which stat are you applying the potion to? Lesser Restoration only repairs one of them if I'm reading the spell correctly.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anaerion]Having a name to finally attach to his mental search, as well as the abilities Hyve mentions, something clicks into place for Anaerion. He recalls myths about the inhabitants of the Dark Tapestry. Living their lives in an otherworldly darkness almost as intense in its lightlessness as is its antithesis of the sun beating down on a desert noon, the Spawns long ago evolved to have no need for their eyes. Though the souls and creatures trapped and tortured in the other realm might desperately wish it, there is no hiding from a Spawn of Yog-Sothtoth. Not only can the monstrosities see in the dark, but their preternatural senses are so keen that they can detect others even through concealing magics and fogs. 









*OOC:*


The Spawn of Yog-Sothoth has both darkvision and blindsight





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Applied to Con.  Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ausk restrains a sigh as he stands watch the the entrance to the tunnel, as stoic and silent as ever.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anaerion's mind starts to figure out which spells would be useful against a creature that can see in both darkness and without light. Deciding on a spell that will allow him flight, while also having a spell that will force a creature to fall into another dimension, he starts memorizing

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, Fly
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2012)

Ausk stands guard as Anaerion refocuses his mind to take advantage of the mental 'space' which he's found opened recently, though nothing appears to come into the cave. The party stands in relative silence, gaining a second wind, the corpse of Hyve lying untouched and cooling since Kalgor reclaimed his shackles, a thin trail of blood having rolled down the sloping tunnel he never managed to escape through.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2012)

Once his mind has been filled by the new spells, Anaerion stands up, and starts inspecting Hyde's body. _ Let us see what we can take from him...._

Once everything of value is removed, he mutters a few words. The spell to detect magical aura's was always useful for times like these.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 26, 2012)

After the body is looted, Kalgor gets ready to set out further down the tunnel.  "Alright Mr Immortal, time to see what was worth running to."  The cat just looks at him and lets out a low growl before slinking off down the tunnel.[sblock=actions]Gragnor 20' ahead, then Kalgor goes down the tunnel.  Neither need light.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2012)

The party quickly strips Hyve of his belongings, leaving his looted corspe where he died, and Anaerion sets his mystical sight on the pile of objects. While the crossbow Hyve dropped in the center of the room appears to be of fine make, it shows no magic to the wizard's vision. The poisoner's armor, however, reveals protective magics woven into it, as do the ring and amulet he wore. 

[sblock=ooc]Anaerion's Spellcraft is so high I don't see the point of rolling for pretty modest DC's like these. Between the room and Hyve, the party can lay claim to:

Rapier (20 gp)
Masterwork light crossbow, (335 gp)
Bolts (20) (1 gp)
+1 studded leather armor (1175 gp)
Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp)
Amulet of natural armor +1 (2000 gp)
Alchemist’s lab x2 (400 gp)

I'll update the first post after I get this one in for reference.[/sblock]

At his summoner's urging, Gragnor moves ahead down the sloping tunnel, and has barely managed the lead distance Kalgor perfers when the path ends at what presumably is the garden. Partially composed of natural cavern, partially remnants of long-buried buildings and foundations, the ceiling of this dank, 40-foot-tall cavern is supported by several stone pillars. Water drips from numerous spots in the ceiling, pattering into a fungus-choked lake below. Here and there, islands and beaches rise from the sides of the dark lake, but these areas of doubtful land are clogged with hideous-looking fungi. 

As seems to be typical for locales in Kostry Kopec, Gragnor can't help but notice the stench wafting from the water itself. It's not the same scent that the Spawn left, but it's certainly unpleasant.

[sblock=ooc]The palest blue areas, adjacent to the walls and land, are walkable as difficult terrain. The rest is a dropoff to 20' water, requiring a DC 10 swim check (no taking 10).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2012)

Once his master gets to the pool and looks things over, Gragnor says "I thinnk I cann make it."  Tensing up and then springing, he jumps to the first rock, then bounds over to the next before getting to the far side.  There he searches the little alcove. 

[sblock=moves]Gragnor Jump M11, L13, K15.  Roll/2 is distance covered.
Gragnor readies a dismiss if Gragnor misses and falls in the water.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats] *Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 10 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is quiet walking behind Ausk.  She still has her longbow in hand and the Ioun Torch revolving around her head. 

Seeing the water ahead, she hangs back in the dry tunnel, not wanting to get her breeches wet.  Who knows what might lurk in the water and she has no desire to experience any little leeches or tiny fish to be swimming in her drawers.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Aug 28, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm sorry for the confusion, but I think you're mistaking the pillars for rocks. The only 'standable' land are the areas that actually show grid and the light blue edge water which can me walked through as difficult terrain. The other gray rocks are holding the cavern roof up. So the hopscotch option isn't actually on the table. Again, apologies for not making that clearer.

Given what follows (see the Kalgor sblock), and the fact SK explicitly planned to unsummon Gragnor if he got wet, I'll hold off any other move updates for now.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalgor]As Kalgor moves into position to survey the cavern, his training in woodlore makes apparent what his eidolon couldn't have known: among the tangle of fungus are several Violet Fungi. Feeding on rot and decay, these fungus don't just wait for something to deteriorate: their long (10' reach) tentacles are coated in a poison which can activate a nasty rot in the flesh of their victims (STR and CON damage).[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Identifying creatures with Knowledge is 10 +CR, so even looking at the (currently not moving) fungus, Gragnor couldn't recognize it as a threat since he's untrained. Luckily Kalgor took a few ranks in Know: Nature, though. 

Technically, I don't think the party can see all of the fungi from where they are, but once you've pointed them out, they aren't exactly hard to spot (they aren't hiding), so I just put them all on the map now to save some time.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2012)

Kalgor spots the fungi creatures.  "Gragnor, get back, you already had enough of their poisons." As he draws his bow, "Get up here little girl, it's time for some target practice."  Releasing the arrow, it sinks into the wall next to the first creature.  "Don't let them get close.  They were the source of the nasty poison and they have tentacles that reach out."
[sblock=actions]Send Gragnor to the back of the line, side step to O12 give Tyrien room up front, shoot K15 [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 9 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]perrinmiller gave me go ahead to have Tyrien shoot wherever Kalgor points her while he's travelling. I'll go ahead and roll this round, but feel free to roll her attacks yourself if you like going forward while PM is unavailable.[/sblock]

Gragnor slinks backward in the tunnel as his summoner carefully moves to the shallow water. 

"He wantss you up front to shoot things," the cat whispers to Tyrien as he passes.

The half-elf archer shuffles forward. However, she hasn't the same eyes for night as Kalgor, so when she finds the water's edge, she produces her Ioun stone again. The light allows her to easily spot the nearby fungus Kalgor points out to her, but the flare of illumination also seems  to have caught the attention of the fungus. Tentacles writhe on the embankment, and the bruise-purple, pitted fungus drags itself over its pale yellow, bone white, and similarly-noxious hued 'cousins,' splashing lightly into the shallows. 

[sblock=ooc]Kalgor's Darkvision reveals that the other fungi appear to be shifting in response to the light, as well.[/sblock]

Tyrien's bow takes on another momentary glow as she infuses her weapon with a portion of her magic, and she fires off two shots in quick succession. One merely careens off the wall, but the second rips through the fungal body, rending a visible hole in the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Using previous combats as a model, I'm applying Arcane Strike, Deadly Aim, and Rapid Shot to Tyrien's attacks:

PBS Arcane Strike Deadly Aim Rapid Shot; Damage (1d20+10=15, 1d8+11=17, 1d20+10=13, 1d8+11=14)

One hit, 17 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]NOTE: 

* The ioun torch only provides sufficient illumination out to 40' (20' normal, 20' dim). Past that, only the characters with darkvision can see and target effectively. I've shaded the map to reflect the ioun torch's aura.

* The pale blue 'coastal' area (The 5' adjacent to the walls and the small island) can be walked through as difficult terrain. All other water is 20' deep and requires a DC 10 swim check (calm water) to swim through. 

* Any land without a grid on it is actually a wall or pillar. You can't move through it, and it provides cover as normal.

Kalgor: 39/54 
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, 3 CON and 5 STR damage
Tyrien: 48/48
Ausk: 82/82 
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor 

Fungus 1 (AC 15): Heavily wounded
Fungus 2 (AC 15): Undamaged.
Fungus 3 (AC 15): Undamaged.
Fungus 4 (AC 15): Undamaged.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Everyone but Tyrien can still act this round if they so desire.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ausk considers his  spell options but decides ultimately to move out of the tunnel just far enough to get a clear shot with his bow for now.









*OOC:*


Move to P-13, fire arrow. Never mind; some days I really hate this dice roller.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2012)

Kalgor fires again at the plant, missing again.  "Second thought, withdraw and fall back.  There are too many.  Get to the other room where we can maneuver and fire with speed."

[sblock=actions]Send Gragnor back further so we can back out, moves past T1 north.  Fire and move to Q11 where Ausk just vacated.http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1  [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 9 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

*GM:*  Not sure if [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] is around atm. I'll give him another day, then we'll NPC Anaerion so things don't get too much slower.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2012)

Works crazy. I will try to stay on top of combat. 

If someone misses by two malkovian will make it hit. Anaerion will retreat back up the ramp and cast mirror image in himself

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 2/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, Fly
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Because it made for some narrative coolness, I went ahead and applied Malkovian's aid this time, but an FYI: having realized in another thread that most interventionist spells / abilities like Timely Intervention are designed with the assumption that the caster doesn't know if they'll make the difference on the roll (thus phrasing like "If the bonus is enough to make the failure a success"), I think I need to find a way to allow for its use without essentially avoiding the potential cost of choosing to use it.

Since there's no way for you not to see the rolls, since your fellow players have to post them for me, going forward, I think it might be fairer if we exempt the 'by 2' part of your conditional. You can specify a specific character if you like ("If Tyrien misses, Malkovian intervenes"), a set of conditions ("Only if everyone misses, Malkovian inspires the last person to attack"), or just generalize ("If any ally misses, Malkovian inspires"). There are more permutations, really, but the essence is that I'm just quashing the ability to say "only use it if it's guaranteed to work." 

Hopefully that doesn't seem punitive. It's certainly not my intent. But it does seem to me fair that there should be at least some chance for Malkovian to burn some resources without benefit. Let me know if folks think I'm being too harsh.[/sblock]

The voice of Anaerion's 'soul' calls out as the elf's companions fire several poor shots.

"Oh, no you don't!"

Tyrien's second arrow, having careened off the wall, inexplicably bounces off first the wall on the far end of the alcove the fungus started in, then off one of the stone pillars, and finally finishes its impossible flight path by tearing through the top of the giant mushroom. With a shudder and a slurp, the fungus' form loses cohesion, and it winds up an unappetizing mess in the shallow water of the garden's pool. 

Another fungus squelches its way into the aura from Tyrien's ioun stone, and Kalgor and Ausk can both see that the other two continue their awkward way along the water-covered edges of the pool. It's clear that the fungus aren't designed to move quickly, but moving toward you they definitely are.

[sblock=Status]NOTES: 

* The ioun torch only provides sufficient illumination out to 40' (20' normal, 20' dim). Past that, only the characters with darkvision can see and target effectively. I've shaded the map to reflect the ioun torch's aura.

* The pale blue 'coastal' area (The 5' adjacent to the walls and the small island) can be walked through as difficult terrain. All other water is 20' deep and requires a DC 10 swim check (calm water) to swim through. 

* Any land without a grid on it is actually a wall or pillar. You can't move through it, and it provides cover as normal.

I moved Anaerion back as far as best I could without affecting his and Malkovian's line of effect.

Kalgor: 39/54 
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, 3 CON and 5 STR damage
Tyrien: 48/48
Ausk: 82/82 
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (3 dupes) 

Fungus 1 (AC 15): Dead.
Fungus 2 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.
Fungus 3 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.
Fungus 4 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up again


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Because it made for some narrative coolness, I went ahead and applied Malkovian's aid this time, but an FYI: having realized in another thread that most interventionist spells / abilities like Timely Intervention are designed with the assumption that the caster doesn't know if they'll make the difference on the roll (thus phrasing like "If the bonus is enough to make the failure a success"), I think I need to find a way to allow for its use without essentially avoiding the potential cost of choosing to use it.
> 
> Since there's no way for you not to see the rolls, since your fellow players have to post them for me, going forward, I think it might be fairer if we exempt the 'by 2' part of your conditional. You can specify a specific character if you like ("If Tyrien misses, Malkovian intervenes"), a set of conditions ("Only if everyone misses, Malkovian inspires the last person to attack"), or just generalize ("If any ally misses, Malkovian inspires"). There are more permutations, really, but the essence is that I'm just quashing the ability to say "only use it if it's guaranteed to work."
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ausk lets loose another arrow at the closest plant creature.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2012)

"First one is down." Tyrien shoots at the next one coming just into view.  One arrow hits its target while the other skips off of the column.  "Get out here scaredie cat!  Oh, not you kitty!" 
[sblock=actions for Tyrien]Same attack as before: PBS Arcane Strike Deadly Aim Rapid Shot at number 2[/sblock]
Kalgor turns back around because he can't be shown up by a girl.  Wading back out in it water ahead of her, he takes a shot, which slices off a tentacle.
[sblock=actions for Kalgor]Move back out to previous position of O11, shoot once at number 2
Gragnor stays put, out of the way.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 31, 2012)

With a word of power Anaerion speeds up the reaction time of his companions. Hoping to keep the battle a ranged battle. 

Cast Haste 

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 2/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, Fly
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Who still has to go yet?


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It looks like Hurricane Isaac aftermath has kept our GM offline for about five days now.  So, I expect it will be a few more before he gets reconnected. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]That makes sense. I had not realized he was in that path.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Isaac wasn't incredibly destructive 'round here, but the rest of my life decided to take a large dump on me right around the same time, unfortunately. You guys have my continued apologies for my repeated dropping of the ball. 



jackslate45 said:


> Personally, with the inclusion of AC, it's really easy to say "oh you missed by two.  You still hit."  Remove displaying AC, yo make it a guessing game. Until we can deduce what actually hits vs what does't, it makes it harder to know. However that makes the rounds take longer since we do not know what hits or not to roll damage.




As you guessed, that's largely a speed issue. My philosophy on HP and AC has largely been one I picked up from another DM: I don't post either until you've managed to exceed it. Once you hit a creature, I post the AC, rather than playing coy with whether you were 1 or 2 or 5 over the AC. It seems a usually-decent compromise that allows for a bit of the uncertainty that comes with first facing a new foe without really dragging folks down by having to guess for the entire combat whether their attacks were successful.

I think I've probably made a mess of the inspiration, too, by doing mid-round updates, so I'll avoid those going forward, which will hopefully help.[/sblock]

Tyrien and Ausk both turn their attention quickly to the next oncoming fungus, but in their haste to fire off their shots, they fail to properly account for the stone wall and pillar which partially blocks it, and their missles fail.

Kalgor, however, apparently spurred on by the archer's taunt, slogs through the mucky water to an apparently better angle, his arrow managing to sink into the violet body with an audible slurping sound. 

The quartet of Anaerions, meanwhile, rushes forward so that he / they can see all of his/their companions. Four hands reach into four component bags, producing a small, black root. They snap it in half as they spit out indescipherable words, and the roots vanish, and the methodical progress of the slimy fungi seems to become even more painfully slow to the group's magically-accelerated senses.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, this time I know I provided the appropriate warning:



jkason said:


> * Any land without a grid on it is actually a wall or pillar. You can't move through it, and it provides cover as normal.




All three bow shots had to contend with cover from the wall and / or that pillar between you guys and number 2, which means only Kalgor's shot actually hit.

If I'm reading line of effect rules correctly, Anaerion had to move where I put him in order to be able to include Kalgor in the Haste. It didn't put him in any immediately new peril, though, so I figured it was a safe edit to make. [/sblock] 


[sblock=Status]NOTES: 

* The ioun torch only provides sufficient illumination out to 40' (20' normal, 20' dim). Past that, only the characters with darkvision can see and target effectively. I've shaded the map to reflect the ioun torch's aura.

* The pale blue 'coastal' area (The 5' adjacent to the walls and the small island) can be walked through as difficult terrain. All other water is 20' deep and requires a DC 10 swim check (calm water) to swim through. 

* Any land without a grid on it is actually a wall or pillar. You can't move through it, and it provides cover as normal.

Kalgor: 39/54, Haste 6/6 rounds
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, 3 CON and 5 STR damage
Tyrien: 48/48 Haste 6/6 rounds
Ausk: 82/82 Haste 6/6 rounds
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (3 dupes) Haste 6/6 rounds

Fungus 1 (AC 15): Dead.
Fungus 2 (AC 15, 22/30 HP): Moderately damaged.
Fungus 3 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.
Fungus 4 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not wanting to run out of resources, Anaerion draws his crossbow, and loads it. 

"You really that that bolt will do anything?" his soul quips. 

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian:
Timely Inspiration: 1/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by either Anaerion/Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor ,Grease  , Grease, Protection From Evil, Enlarge Person, Comprehend Languages
Level 2: Glittedust, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Sm3: Lantern Archon, Fly
Ring: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2012)

With another creepy poisonous plant approaching, Kalgor returns to his original plan.  He shoots, and then retreats back up the tunnel.  Remembering the spells Anaerion just pondered about and memorized before coming down to this mess, "Make the archer fly.  She can pepper them from the air."

[sblock=actions for Kalgor]Kalgor shoots, and then retreats back to S9.
Gragnor stays put, out of the way.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor 1.15 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Last round, center on center looked like a clean shot for Tryien.  It was that corner to "any corner" that got my rolling for her.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ausk decides to change tack briefly as his voice changes and the spirits within cast bless before he moves around the pillar to get a clearer shot (0-15).


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien keeps firing her barrage of magically infused arrows at the fungi.  The first hits the closer one and she rapidly shifts her aim to the next one that she can barely see in the dimness, firing off two more.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: Rapid Shot/Deadly Aim
At Fungus 2: 1st Arrow (Bless/Haste/PBS) (1d20+12=29,  1d8+11=14) - Should kill with Kalgor's Arrow
Assuming she can actually see the other two Fungus & giving up cover penalty of +4 to their AC.
At Fungus 3(or 4 if no LOS): 2nd Arrow (Bless/Haste) (1d20+11=18,  1d8+10=17); (Might hit with Anaerion's Timely Inspire, then 2nd Arrow Concealment>20 (1d100=42))
3rd Arrow (Bless/Haste) (1d20+11=30,  1d8+10=15); 3rd Arrow Concealment>20 (1d100=72)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 6, 2012)

"See? The lass knows how to handle a bow. Well she might need a little help from me first"

As his soul spoke, a shift occurs in th second arrow...

Use Timely inspiration on his favored archer


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks like I mucked up a rule again, and the low light folks should actually only be dealing with concealment (20% miss chance) in the dark area. I'll update the notes to reflect that.[/sblock]

Kalgor's arrow slurps its way into the foul violet fungal form, though as the glorified mushroom continues to advance, Kalgor kicks up a minor wave as he uses his magically-enhanced speed to slosh his way back into the tunnel and through the horde of clustered Anaerions. 

The cavern echoes with spectral howls as Ausk calls on his ancestors, and rather than being fearful,  his companions find themselves bolstered above and beyond the extra focus their enhanced speed provides. 

Apparently finally having found her groove, Tyrien unleashes an array of destruction through the cavern. Faintly glowing arrows barrel forth from her bow at a blinding speed. The first cuts the closest fungus in half, its crenelated form splattering outward with the momentum of the accelerated missle. Without pausing to appreciate her work, Tyrien turns with a quick blur. Two more arrows arc across the cavern at blinding speed. Depite the columns of rock and the concealment of darkened conditions, the half-elf's arrows find the one clear point--a nearly-impossibly small channel to the south of one of the pillars. With Malkovian's intervention, both hit home in the far fungus, which is lifted bodily by the force of the arrows.

Pinned against the rock, its form sags. The arrows and the ichor which slowly runs out of its emptying form create the impression of an unsettling, smiling face on the dead fungus.

The only remaining fungus continues its slow progress forward. Whether coincidence or strategy, it winds up on the small island behind one of the pillars, effectively protecting it from a full assault by Tyrien.

[sblock=ooc]I couldn't find a line between any corners that let Tyrien hit fungus 3, but there was one spot where I made a judgement call on whether she would be hitting or brushing past the pillar against 4, so it went squishy. 3's move definitely puts it under total cover this round, though, so I believe she'll have to move in some fashion if she wants to make a shot against it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]NOTES: 

* The ioun torch only provides full illumination out to 40' for low light viewers. The next 40' radius provides concealment (20% miss chance) vs. low-light attacks. I've shaded the map to reflect the ioun torch's aura.

* The pale blue 'coastal' area (The 5' adjacent to the walls and the small island) can be walked through as difficult terrain. All other water is 20' deep and requires a DC 10 swim check (calm water) to swim through. 

* Any land without a grid on it is actually a wall or pillar. You can't move through it, and it provides cover as normal.

Kalgor: 39/54, Haste 5/6 rounds, Bless
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, 3 CON and 5 STR damage
Tyrien: 48/48 Haste 5/6 rounds, Bless
Ausk: 82/82 Haste 5/6 rounds, Bless
Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Mirror Image (3 dupes) Haste 5/6 rounds, Bless

Fungus 1 (AC 15): Dead.
Fungus 2 (AC 15, 22/30 HP): Dead.
Fungus 3 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Undamaged.
Fungus 4 (AC 15, 30/30 HP): Dead.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Would like to point out that Ausk moved last round to 0=15, which makes a difference this round as it should give him a fairly clear couple of shots.







Ausk pulls back his bow and fires off a couple of arrows at the remaining beast, not being phased by the lack of light and only slightly concerned about the pillars.









*OOC:*


And he proves once again that he is absolutely worthless for doing actual attacks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien nocks another arcane infused arrow and holds the draw, waiting until the slow fungus becomes visible once more and she gets a clear shot.

[sblock=Actions]Activate Arcane Strike
Standard: Readied Attack w/Deadly Aim once Fungus breaks cover
At Fungus 3: Readied arrow (Bless/Deadly Aim) (1d20+13=18,  1d8+10=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2012)

With only one target for the full party to focus on, the death of the remaining fungus is largely a waiting game. Tyrien and Ausk use the combination of their skills and arcane enhancements to slosh their way into position but out of reach, and though it's a bit of a slog, with Gragnor cat-calling from down the tunnel to ask if everyone's done playing at being vegetarian, eventually the final fungus slurps into a formless pile like its kindred. 

There remains then only the drip of water and echo of the party's breathing as the only sounds and apparent movement within the poisoner's garden.

[sblock=ooc]The fungus only has a 10' move, and mostly that's through difficult terrain, so the readied shot is largely wasted, especially since the twistiness of the cavern and pillars mean it wouldn't fully 'break cover' in regards to Tyrien's shot for several rounds. That being said, I think we're probably pretty clearly in grind territory, so I'm going to call it rather than spend the next week rolling ranged attacks and shifting out of Reach when necessary. With the extra attacks from Haste and other bonuses, I can't imagine that thing's getting to any of you to get in a hit.

800 xp each for the encounter, and the room, as they say, is yours.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anaerion breathes a sigh of relief. He turns to others and says "We need to find the body of the missing man. Shall we get started?"

Once the search starts, Anaerion tries his best to assist.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 7, 2012)

"A flying search may still be wise.  That water should be laced with lots of poison by now.  And who knows what else is below the surface."


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]So, is someone dong aerial reconnaissance of the cave, or are you doing a more mundane search? Let me know who's doing what and I'll let ya know what you run across[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anaerion casts fly on Tyrien. Malkovian says something in draconic that causes Anaerion to blush


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien uses her new found ability to fly and conducts a search of the chamber from above the water.

[sblock=Actions]Search around Perception(+12) taking 10 for 22.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3685674/[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2012)

With the help of Anaerion's magics, Tyrien takes to the air, sweeping her way across the lake, though it's hardly a flight of fancy. While no more of it seems to have the animus to reach out for its meals, the lake and shore is still thick with foul-colored fungi of various stripes. Given Hyve's real profession, Tyrien suspects that none of it's anything she should try nibbling on. 

Fungus isn't the only thing Hyve planted, however. With perspective, light, and the absence of immediate threats, the half-elf quickly spots multiple humanoid victims of the poisoner, both in the lake and on the shores. 

Most of the bodies have clearly been here a long time, and their bleached bones would likely have made them more noticable before were it not for the mushrooms which have taken root along them, so that the bright white can easily be mistaken for just another variety of the nasty fungus Hyve cultivated.

On the far beach, however, Tyrien finds a corpse that is relatively intact. That is, by comparison: his flesh has clearly been the source of several meals for the rot-inducing violet fungus, but most of his black leather armor is intact, enough so that Tyrien can recognize his accoutrements as those of a Crow. His hand, shriveled as much of his flesh is, loosely grips a longsword. The blade is clearly of fine make, and has somehow collected none of the muck or decay which characterizes everything else in the cavern.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ausk keeps watch of the flying party member, his bow ready just in case.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2012)

"Whhhat sshe find bosss?" "Don't know yet.  She hasn't said."  They wait.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien returns the arrow to her quiver and picks up the sword.  Nothing else appears to catch her eye and she flies back to the others.

She shows them the sword and explains what she saw.

[sblock=Actions]Pick up sword and flay back[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyrien returns unassaulted with the blade, where the others, too, can see it appears to have been untouched by muck or decay in this cavern filled with such. On close inspection, they find the initials "E.D." etched in fine letters on the pommel of the sword hilt.

As is his habit, Anaerion invokes his magical sight once the blade is in view. The pale, generic yellow of transmutation magics is unsurprising; he has yet to encounter a magical weapon that hasn't been infused with at least that modest strand of the arcane.

What is new, however, is the interwoven aura of summoning magics. Whether coincidence or luck, the additional aura bears the sickly green Anaerion associates with aberrations. The bearer of this sword, whether he meant to or not, seemed to be specially prepared to face something like The Spawn. Or, at least, what Anaerion's learning tells him of the Spawn.

[sblock=ooc]Anaerion can identify by taking 10 on his Spellcraft check, so I didn't bother rolling. The corspe was in possession of a +1 aberration-bane longsword. Updating first post to match the new rewards.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien is impressed with the sword and certainly glad she did not have to get wet to retrieve it.  She leaves it for the others to carry starts heading topside.

The half-elven girl has had enough of fungi and murky waters.  She is ready to leave this place and return to better climates.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2012)

Once Anaerion finishes his identifying, he looks up and says "I think this weapon will be very useful.  It is a basic magical item, but it attuned to destroy the abomination of nature.  And, based on what I can confirm of what this monster is, we may have found the weapon that is the very bane of its existence!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2012)

"That is a good thing. Nothing, especially something like this _thing_ these fools released, should be without a proper counter. Speaking of which, unless we have anymore to do here, we should proceed to track it down."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2012)

"Not tonight.  I need healing, food and sleep.  Look at Gragnor.  He is as feeble as his grampa.  It is going to take a visit to a temple to do all the restorations he needs." Kalgor and Gragnor start back towards the surface.  They stop at the alchemist's lab table to see if there is anything worth selling off to pay for the temple work.
[sblock=actions]Search the alchemist's table, take 20 = 29.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 0/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 0/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Self*(3m), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 2 scrolls of Umbrella, 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *25* with Mage Armor .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+6 to hit while poisoned, d3-2 damage)
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: Mage Armor .45 hrs, 11-5 STR, 11-5 CON, +5 Fort from antitoxin potion
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-5=6[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien agrees and heads up topside with the others, fully intending to get some rest.  Then, in the morning, she'll take her share of the treasure and depart for Venza.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 




Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2012)

Kalgor finds nothing special in the alchemist's lab(s), though of course they're fully stocked, which brings a modicum of gold provided the party can cart it off to the local Pearl.

[sblock=ooc]Alchemist's labs are 200 gp apiece, but only if you sell them as a whole. They weigh 40 lbs each. 

It looks like folks have pretty much finished up with searching and the like and are looking to head topside. If I misinterpreted that, we can backfill, just let me know. But wanted to get things moving so we can start our party transition[/sblock]

Having collected--or at least noted the location of--Hyve's various valuables, the party makes its worn way back up the ladder and through the deserted temple, where the continuing tattoo of the rain once again greets them. As dank as the underground was, the torrential downpour isn't something anyone's looking forward to. It's almost a relief, then, when a figure clad head to toe in shining black armor bursts through the door of the temple, sword at the ready.

The figure, clearly ready to cause some pain, halts at the sight of the haggard party. The blade wavers a moment, then returns to its sheathe as the warrior removes her helm, where you can now recognize her as Rylidak Kel of the Crows.

"You're alive. Thank the gods," she said. "That prophet friend of yours ... his prophecies aren't exactly easy to sort out. He went into some kind of fit during boarding of the boat. Something about a Granite Heirophant tearing down the city if he did not return with the blessed daughter of two bloods. The guard thought it was some kind of mating call," Rylidak rolls her eyes to indicate how impressed she is with her fellow guardfolk's understanding of orchish ways, "But when I got there, he just got more agitated. Screamed that if earthfire's chosen couldn't reclaim the girl who sings to bows ... " 

The Crow sighs and waves off finishing. She raises an eyebrow to Tyrien. 

"Too late to make the story short, but I don't think your friend's going anywhere without you, though he might be leaving battered and bruised for the scare he put in me."

[sblock=ooc]And thus ye door is opened for transition. Since you guys chose not to rest, Kanli seemed a good opportunity to drag Tyrien out that wouldn't probably impact your reputation in-town. Happy to RP that out as much or as little as you guys like. I have a hook or two in place in the background to help pull Rylidak out of active city duty.

In general, I'll be NPCing Rylidak as far as dialog and the like, though as I said a while back, since I know all the monster stats and secrets, you guys should run her in combat. I believe that's going to be SK's ball, but I'm posting stats and the like for everyone for reference. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Sanctify Corpse, Bless[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak full NPC block]*Rylidak Kel (Heroic Array NPC Ally)*
Female Half-orc Paladin 6 (Oath of Vengeance vs. Spawn and those who summoned it)
LG Medium humanoid
Init +1; Perception +5
_Defense_
AC 20, touch 11, flat-footed 19 (+9 armor, +1 Dex)
HP 56 (6d10+10)
Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +6
_Special Defenses_ Immune fear, disease
_Offense_
Speed 20/30 ft.
Melee +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
Ranged MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)
Special Attacks Divine Weapon +1 (6 minutes), Power Attack -2/+4, Smite Evil 2/day (+2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC), Extra Smite Evil for 2 LoH (Oath of Vengeance)
_Statistics_
Str 18, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 14
Base Atk +6; CMB +10; CMD 21
_Feats_ Power Attack, Extra Lay on Hands, Furious Focus
_Skills_ Disable Device +9, Perception +5, Sense Motive +5, Diplomacy +8
_Languages_ Common, Half-Orc, Inner Sea
_SQ_ Aura of Courage, Aura of Good, Darkvision, Detect Evil (at will), Lay on Hands (3d6 7/day), Mercies: Sickened, Staggered, Orc Ferocity, Oath: 2x LoH for extra Smite (replaces Channel Energy)
_Gear:_
+1 longsword (2315 gp)
MW Composite Longbow str +4 (800 gp)
Arrows (20) (1 gp)
MW Full Plate Armor (1650 gp)
Acid Flask (10 gp)
Alch Fire x2 (40 gp)
Antitoxin x2 (100 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Wooden Holy Symbol (1gp)
Holy Water x3 (75 gp)
MW Manacles (50 gp)
Superior Lock (150 gp)
Hempen rope (1 gp)
Tanglefoot bag (50 gp)
MW Thieves’ Tools (100gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Signal Whistle (8sp)
CLW Wand (750 gp)
Universal Solvent (50 gp)
Liquid Ice x2 (80 gp)
Scroll of Bull’s Strength (150 gp)
2 gp in coin.
[sblock=In Progress sketch]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ausk chuckles quietly, "An amusing one, that raving one. Perhaps one day, I shall catch him again at the Inn, and be able to have a full conversation with him. It would be good to be the sane one in a conversation for a change. But for now, I suppose sleep is in order, though we should probably make a report at Crow HQ about what we found; they may find it quite interesting."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2012)

"Well, the good news is we found the poison crafter Hyve and he is now dead.  His poison was quite effective.  Gragnor is going to need to visit a temple for a lot of fixing up before he is back to his former glory." "mew" "I will need a bit of healing too."  

"The bad news I have for you is that one of your crows was an earlier victim of Hyve.  We cannot retrieve his body now, but that should be possible after we refresh our magic.  It is going to take more flying by stronger people to get over the poisoned pool and retrieve his body."  pointing to Tyrien "She was able to retrieve his weapon. So who was E. D?" 

"For now, I need healing, food and sleep.  This has been an exhausting day."
[sblock=ooc]If I spend 2 DMC, Kalgor can level up.  2 DMCs should also work for Anaerion, while Ausk needs 3.  We all have them, so this might be a good point to rest and level if the second half of the adventure is going to be difficult.  GM's prerogative as to if we can spend the DMCs now.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2012)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*

Tyrien looks curiously and then nods, "I guess I better get going.  See you fellas."  Without even a backwards glance she makes haste to see what the mad prophet is all upset about.









*OOC:*


Thanks, Jkason.  Please, let me know the final numbers XP/GP and I can update my sheet. Her TBX/TBG counter can stop today.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +12 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 20 (15 flat-footed, 15 Touch) 
*HP:* 48 Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 22(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +9 *Will:* +4
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS, Precise Shot, Arcane Strike (+1 Dmg), Resistance, Ioun Stone illumination (in darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg)
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]___________________________________________
 



Tyrien e'Adrianne


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2012)

Kalgor's news shocks Rylidak into silence, and she only has the ability to supply a polite nod of well-wishing to Tyrien as the flighty young half-elf rushes off to deal with whatever chaos Kanli has caught himself up in. 

In the silence, Rylidak closes her eyes, her hand drifting up to the volcano-pendant hanging from her neck as she composes herself again. When the half-orc's eyes open, there is a cold resolve in her gaze.

"Elias Dergho was a good man. Bit of a spotlight-hound, but a good man. He's been missing for weeks. His partner reported he was off to 'get a bust that would win him a command,' but he wouldn't share any details.

"This is not the news I wanted to share with his family," she says, her shoulders slumping a bit. "If his body's been down there for so long ... I'd rather not use that for them to identify. But the sword was something of an heirloom in the family. If they could see that, I think it might give them closure with much less pain.

"And on the matter of pain," she says, moving forward. "I can't cure poisons, but I can at least see to your wounds. Here," she says. Not bothering to check if Kalgor is comfortable with her manhandling him, Rylidak grabs his forehead in her sizable hand. "Strength of the earth aid you," she mutters, and an orange glow emanates from the gauntlet, spreading down over Kalgor's body. His wounds begin to knit, though Rylidak frowns a moment, then says "Resurge, strength of earth". The glow intensifies, and Kalgor finds himself once again whole, at least insofar as his injuries are concerned. 

"That's all I can do for you, myself," she says, stepping back. "So I say we get out of this gods-forsaken place and see about getting you folks some rest and reward for what you've done on our behalf."

[sblock=ooc]Rylidak used two LoH to heal Kalgor fully. Food and lodging are on the city; anything extra you'll have anty up for yourselves. 

I'm not a big fan of DMC mid-adventure, myself, especially since my ability to rejigger encounters on the fly is rather lacking. There's at least one more "rest/restock" point available in the adventure, by which I think you'll all have gotten to 7 naturally, which is where I've expected you to be for the finale, but if you really want to level now, I won't stop you. I'll have to re-stat Rylidak to keep up with you, though, so let me know.

 [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION], I've updated the first post with what I believe should be accurate numbers for Tyrien. I believe [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] still needs to give a thumbs up on them (I can send/share the actual spreadsheets if that makes it easier than the screencaps, Mowgli), but I don't think they'll shift that much.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 5/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Sanctify Corpse, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2012)

"Thank you. We can deal with talking to families after the beast is slain. Now for some rest."  Kalgor takes the lead this time letting Gragnor plod along in the middle of the pack.  Once he gets out into the street, "Uh, which way to this inn we are supposed to stay at?"[sblock=ooc]Okay, I can wait to level.  I thought were were running a little behind the expected power curve for the story.  If we are on track, I can wait.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2012)

"Wait she's leaving?  Why?!  She was the sweetest thing to look at..."  Anaerion's soul said, pouting loudly. Anaerion ignored the voice and says "I would like a chance to look into these men more. Also, I think we need to go over much of what we know of this monster so we can formulate a solid plan, especially as we continue to unravel this plot. Of the scrolls that we have found I want to learn one of then and have it ready for repeated use, as it is quite powerful."


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "Thank you. We can deal with talking to families after the beast is slain. Now for some rest."




Rylidak's expression darkens as Kalgor waves aside considerations of the Crow's family.

"If there's time for you to sleep, then there's time, too, to let Dergho's family sleep with no further wonder as to his fate, is there not?" she says. The half-orc guard holds out her hand, eyes clearly on the enchanted blade.

"You needn't accompany me, but I'd be shirking my duty if I didn't go and offer up proof. I can take you to Mirtev Spat. That's where the mayor's arranged your room and board, and I can meet you there come the dawn." her gaze assesses the dwindling group. "The town's falling to chaos, but it's clear the only way to solve that is to make sure you lot finish what you started. I suspect I can persuade the mayor into letting me help you."

She pauses a moment, then admits, "That doing so helps me bring the vengeance I've sworn to reap in the name of my god is no small motivation, as well. I will see men and monsters pay for what they've taken."
[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 5/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Sanctify Corpse, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 17, 2012)

"If it would bring peace to the family, I will go with you. I am used to getting little sleep."


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2012)

"No, we wait.  Three reasons.  If word gets to the street we have found Dergho, or that Hyve is dead, the man we hunt tomorrow will be harder to find.  If the family of Dergho tries retrieving the body, the poison from the plants down there will kill them.  And, that sword is the most likely the best thing to damage the beast we must hunt.  Losing it before the fight may doom the whole city."

"So, we get our rest and replenish our spells.  We hunt the last conspirator. Then we hunt the beast. Then we tell the tales of our victories and get paid.  And only after all that do we give Dergho his proper burial.  He will still be dead tomorrow.  Our job is to make sure his family doesn't join him."

"The mayor doesn't need any more information tonight.  It would only leak out of his office and make our job harder.  Now which way to that Mirtev Spat inn?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 18, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> "
> "So, we get our rest and replenish our spells.  We hunt the last conspirator. Then we hunt the beast. Then we tell the tales of our victories and get paid.  And only after all that do we give Dergho his proper burial.  He will still be dead tomorrow.  Our job is to make sure his family doesn't join him."




"There are two more companions, Kalgor, but otherwise your summary is correct."  Anaerion says, smiling sadly.  "Rupman Myre, and Waldur Crove are the two who remain alive, and responsible, for this mess.  Hyve mentioned Crove only by sheer luck, and as he was not on the original list, he seemed to be the one that is in charge."

He looks toward the Rylidak and says "It pains me as well not to inform them.  However, if these two escape because of something that we said, the monster will most likely go chasing after them.  While that will leave this city safe, it could potentially cause other cities problems.  If they can remain in the same city, it is easier for them to track down, I would think."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 18, 2012)

"If the two men have not left the city yet, they are unlikely to if they find about the latest death of their ally. I can't help but think that the rumor mill is already active enough that anything we can say would likely be drowned in the overflowing waters already feeding it; If anything, it might contain some of the wilder theories out there. Still, I have no intention of standing in the middle of a street late at night arguing about it; my leg is starting to get a bit feisty, and I want to find a chair even if I do not absolutely need a bed." Ausk simply starts slowly limping to the inn as he shrugs his shoulders at Rylidak, the discussion clearly wearing him out far more than all the activity that happened before it.


----------



## jkason (Sep 18, 2012)

Rylidak's quickly-building ire is evident as Kalgor denies the paladin her sworn duty, but whatever stream of invectives was gathering behind her eyes dissappates as Anaerion speaks. Her expression slackens in apparent shock, and the gray-green of her skin takes on an ashen tone much closer to its gray than its green.

"Stop. Waldur Crove is involved in all this? The asylum warden?" She turns back to Kalgor, her expression far more reserved than before. "I've no love for your mercenary ways, but Walder Crove does, in fact, have connections in the Crows. We give over to him those criminals deemed too deranged for prisons, ostensibly to receive some kind of care for the mental ills which lead them to their sorry states. 

"I trust the Mayor and his retinue, but if we've been unable to recognize what kind of monster Crove is for all this time ... fine. We bring these two remaining men what they have coming and send this whatever it is to the fires which must surely await it. Alone."

With a curt nod, Rylidak turns on her heel and marches out into the rainy night. The PCs are left to keep up as she navigates stench and downpour and continuing crowds bumping each other in their fear and confusion. The latter, at least, seem to part by pure instinct at the Crow's clanking approach. She moves through the twisting maze of streets that is the Kopec with a straight-backed confidence, until finally she makes a sharp turn at a door over which hangs a decrepit sign of a skull on a pillow.

The gaunt desk clerk stands, startled, as the black-armored Crow enters. A quick, curt exchange in Inner Sea sees him handing over keys, which Rylidak tosses to the party. She points to the rickety stairs.

"I'm sure you've seen better," she says (though he opens his mouth, the clerk has the good sense not to try over-riding Rylidak's assessment), "But the roof doesn't leak and the straw in the beds is clean."
[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 5/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Sanctify Corpse, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2012)

Kalgor takes his key and goes up stairs.  After sending Gragnor home, he goes to sleep, with a dagger under his pillow.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anaerion follows in silence, exhausted from the long day already. He had half a mind to go straight to bed when they get there, and then wake up early enough to start deciphering the scrolls. Once given the key he starts heads off to his own room. 

Inside, he pulls back out the book that they found at the bottom of the cavern, and turned to the page he stopped at. Taking his own ioun torch out and removing the necklace that is around his neck, he has it start floating around the necklace  "Hey I won't be able to read this smart guy," was all the voice said when Anaerion starts morning the same incantation to read all types of  languages, casting it through the magical bond that he and the amulet share, but seemingly casting it on the necklace itself.  He then props the book up at an angle,  and lays the amulet down so it can read the text. "Thanks bud!  I wanted to understand what it said!". 

Smoking slightly, he goes over  the bed and starts to fall asleep, the sound of turning pages rustling in the background

OOC: cast comprehend languages on Malkovian using arcane bond. I am about 70% positive this is allowed but I can update if not


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]@jackslate45 , I'm not entirely sure how that might work, in that Malkovian's sort of a familiar and bonded item in one, though I don't see anything massively game breaking about the casting. The major issue for Anaerion, though, is that even with Extend spell applied, Comprehend Languages won't even last half the night (2 hours out of 8). 

Anaerion has the other book for Malkovian to read, but he's had it for about a week, so he's dangerously close to Cranky Amulet.  [/sblock] 

The rain dwindles off at some point during the dismal night, though a minor scurrying in the walls manages to replace it. In the early hours of the morning, even the deep sleepers are momentarily roused by the crash smash of thunder, though this, at least, doesn't last long, and the regular tattoo of rain returning actually manages to be fairly soothing by comparison. 

Dawn doesn't break in Kostry Kopec so much as it seeps in, changing the full dark to a dreary gray as the light muddies it. Mirtav Spat doesn't offer especially glorious morning fare, but if the bread is a bit tough and the fruits slightly wilted, it's all edible, and inside out of the rain. And, whether by design or happy accident, the party seems to be the only guests in the common room.

[sblock=ooc]I'll let you guys fill in your evening / morning until you come down to breakfast. I know Anerion mentioned scribing a spell to his book, don't know about the others. 

Rylidak isn't here yet; I'll be bringing her in after the last of you give a go ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]@jackslate45 , I'm not entirely sure how that might work, in that Malkovian's sort of a familiar and bonded item in one, though I don't see anything massively game breaking about the casting. The major issue for Anaerion, though, is that even with Extend spell applied, Comprehend Languages won't even last half the night (2 hours out of 8).
> 
> Anaerion has the other book for Malkovian to read, but he's had it for about a week, so he's dangerously close to Cranky Amulet.  [/sblock]



I figured as much. But without a trip to the Mystic Pearl/ additional books that we find I'm a little SOL right now I was hoping to find something at Have's with him being a historian, but I did not notice anything I could use.

 I was planning on Mal being grumpy due to his favorite girl missing. Now I can make him down right stubborn.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ausk takes his key, stows his stuff in his room, and retires to the common room for a late meal, realizing that he had been a bit neglectful of Alf in all of this. His weasel eagerly snaps up the offered food before once more falling asleep. Once his pet's and his own appetite is sated, he returns to his room where he takes off his armor and weapons, but does not go to bed. He instead sets about meditating and focusing on lessons the voices inside his head have suggested would help him blend the powers of his magic and his martial training into one unified whole. He doesn't go to sleep as much as he drifts off slowly, getting lost in his own thoughts to the point his body stops moving. The sparseness of the room, far from bothering him, actually helps, and is still better than most of the places he has had the privilege of sleeping throughout his adult life.

Morning finds him in the common room, stoic as ever, dressed and ready to go. He is already enjoying his breakfast when the others enter, seemingly being true to his word that he wasn't all that concerned about sleep. When they enter, he looks up, nods, and returns to the antics of his weasel, who seems to be trying to communicate something, but precisely what is unclear.

[sblock=ooc]I can't wait to level Ausk. This will be the level I've been waiting for, as I am able to finally make Alf a familiar and enter the prestige class he's been working toward. Should be fun to play out.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 20, 2012)

The bed wasn't great, but at least it was dry.  After calling forth Gragnor, Kalgor feeds him the last of the restorative potions the party had.  Hopefully, selling off the stuff Hyve had will allow him to get a couple more.  Going down stairs to the common room, Kalgor sits with his spellbook and one of the scrolls while breakfast cooks.  Of all the scrolls he had purchased, learning this spell will give him the greatest relief. Being successful, he memorizes his other few mage spells to prepare for the day ahead.
[sblock=actions]Try to add Umbrella to his spell book[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 39/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (50 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: *23*/26,  AC *21* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 (+7 to hit while poisoned, d3-1 damage)
Fort +3-1, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2-1, CMD 16-1, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: 11-3 STR, 11-2 CON
+3 base Fort -2 Con +1 Surge +5 antitoxin = +7 vs DC 13
Final result CON 11-3=8, STR 11-2=9[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2012)

When Anaerion woke the rest morning, he stretched widely, and pulled out his spell book to start reading.  As he started looking over which spells he was going to learn that day.  When he was almost done, Anaerion noticed a strange silence in the room that is normally filled by his chatty friend.  In soft Elven the mage talks to his "soul"  "You Ok Malkovian? You seem quiet today."  The "soul" says  in elven "OK?  I just read the same passage 3 times, since _someone_ failed to find me a new book, or even let me ready the new one he found.  However, _someone_ can now read it with  regular means, something _I_ still lack.  But no, _I'm_ ok.  The question is...are _you?_"

_Oh shi...  _Anaerion immediately felt the tug of the amulet, even from across the room, as Malkovian's immediate displeasure threated to over take him.

"I am sorry, but considering we found nothing you could read, the most I could last night was only for a couple hours..."  "Then maybe I will give you only a couple hours of assistance?  How am I to learn about this world when the person I'm assigned to cannot let me learn?  Or, you could have woken up to charge me up every couple hours?"

Anaerion tried to explain more to his new companion, but Malkovian was not hearing it.  Not risking having to wait more times, Anaerion secretly hoped there would be no issues today, and that he had time to swing by either the Pearl to pick up more books, or find more research along the way that Malkovian would be interested in reading.
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2012)

As the party finishes their preparation for the day, the front door of Mirtev Spat opens with a creak of old hinges and the wet rush of wind from the morning spatter of rain. Rylidak clanks her way inside, black plate armor inexplicably spotless despite the seeming ever-present muck of the Kopec. She doesn't even acknowledge the mewling, emaciated elf attending the front desk this morning. In fact, the frown set in her face so unnerves the poor soul that he retreats to the back office as the half-orc makes her way to your table.

"I was able to have a Crow patrol clear out the old church last night in the brief calm point," she announces, "And a lucky thing, too. They'd barely made it out when the entire building collapsed from within. You may have heard the crash as it happened. They had the sense, at least, not to engage the wood thrashing about seemingly on its own, at least, or we'd have lost even more of our men.

"When the thrashing woodstorm was over, the whole place was swallowed up. It's little more than a deep muck pit now. Except for the spiral painted on a neighboring wall with the mucked insides of the fungus from that pit below. 

"I had a rather lengthy ... conversation with my superiors. Don't worry; I didn't share what news we discussed when I found you earlier. But I think last night's incident makes it clear what this thing is hunting, and I've been given leave to join you. 

"So," she says, cocking her hip to one side and raising an eyebrow, "What's your plan?"

[sblock=ooc]In case it wasn't clear, the 'I had men clear it out' means you didn't lose the value of the alchemist's labs in the destruction of the old church. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 22, 2012)

"Plan?  Take the few things we got from Hyve to the Pearl and get a couple more restoration potions for Gragnor.  Then hunt the rich middlestone baron. Then hunt Crove.  If we cannot coerce more information about the beast out of them, using the Treasure Map scrolls on their corpses may give us a clue. If we come across the beast, beat it down and kill it.  Get paid.  Visit the families of the fallen. Rest.  Yep, that should be a busy day.   Go home. Get paid again."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ausk chuckles quietly, "That may be a bit much for one day. Especially with Crove being as well placed as he is. It will take some preparation to reach him. Hopefully, we can get some firm proof while dealing with the next guy that will help us."


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2012)

Rylidak shrugs. "Maybe we'll get lucky, and Myre will just be sniveling alone in his office," Rylidak offers by way of her own opinion on the heft of the load Kalgor proposes. "They're clearly a flock of cowards to begin with. But we won't know until we try.

"I assumed you'd want to restock, so I had the lab's content's shipped over to the Pearl," she says with little transition. "And if you have need, my god saw fit to bless me with a restorative this morning, though if you've the funds to secure potions first, it might be best to hold my own abilities in reserve."

Not really waiting for a response, the half-orc turns on her heel and heads off into the gray morning rain, starting the mazelike turns to lead you all back to the local extension of the Pearl.

[sblock=ooc]Post purchases as normal in the Pearl thread. Just let me know when you're all set, and if everyone's on board with Kalgor's suggestion to start with the middenstone baron. You can assume Rylidak will go wherever the rest of the party agrees.

As she was planning on adventuring, and the party had already experienced ability damage, Rylidak swapped out  Sanctify Corpse with Lesser Restoration when she prepped her spells, which she can use now or later as you guys see fit. [/sblock][sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 25, 2012)

"Wait just a minute!  Get back here...  If you will allow me?"  Kalgor flexes his fingers and mutters an incantation.  "That should improve the day."  He repeats his casting, applying it to all the the party members.  Looking at the longsword from last night, being a bit short for his tastes, and at her sword sheathed, "Probably you should be the one wielding this thing against the beast.  I like longer blades."  Kalgor hands over the aberration bane sword to Rylidak.    

"Now we can go."  Stepping out into the rain, the rain parts and falls around him instead of soaking the arrogant ranger. "Sshow offf."  as the cat follows.  "Ooh, I drrry tooo."
[sblock=ooc]Cast Umbrella on all.  1 hour duration cantrip.  Money spent.  Gragnor is only down 1 STR which doesn't affect his bonuses.  4 Cure Light Wounds potions, one for each person after the "visit" to the Pearl.  Ready to find the middenstone baron.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 25, 2012)

When Anaerion steps out into the rain after receiving Kalgor's blessing, he soon found that the rain soon soaked through his clothes quicker than he would have liked.

"Uh..Kalgor?  I hate to say it, but that spell does not work on us for some reason?"

At the arrival of the Pearl, Anaerion starts looking into what to sell to get what he needs.

[sblock]
SK: Umbrella is Self only 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ausk assumes his normal stoic stance as protector of the group as they head to the pearl, with Alf continuing to chitter away at him as they walk through the rain.

[sblock=ooc]Ausk has no money currently and even if they sell off gear, his share wouldn't be enough to get what he really needs, so his shopping is easy. He can't. He's ready to go whenever the others are.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 26, 2012)

"Well, it worked on me.  It worked on Gragnor.  Hmm.  I will have to take a look at it again.  I just learned it at breakfast."

"Ah, if you carry Gragnor on your shoulders, it could protect both of you."  "Grrrrr."

"I have another scroll of it if you really want."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 26, 2012)

"No it's fine. I think it would be a waste to only use it once. I will have to pick it up when I have time to sit down and learn it."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I can't apologize enough, guys. Work took a sudden and unexpected turn for the overwhelming, and I've had neither the time nor energy to do a proper update when I get home to collapse. I hope I haven't killed the momentum we were starting to re-build.  [/sblock]

Rylidak pauses a moment as Kalgor offers the sword, clearly having some sort of internal conflict at taking the sword of a fallen comrade. The emotional struggle is brief, however, as she sees the wisdom in using the most effective tools for the job. 

After the party has re-stocked, she leads them through the morass of nervous people and twisting streets of Kostry Kopec. It's not always apparent with the constant turning, but it soon becomes clear that they're all heading north down the hill. The condition of homes deteriorates as the group enters the industrialized northern quadrant, which reeks of foul chemicals and sludge. There's water nearby, but the unnatural color tainting it doesn't encourage anyone to go drinking or bathing in it. 

Eventually Rylidak points.

"Rupman's Vat" she says.

Rupman’s vat is a 40-foot-high but single-story building looming over the river’s edge. The mauve tint suggests the building is  constructed of the same middenstone manufactured inside. 

There appear to be two sets of doors at the front, and three sluice gates dumping their waste into the river along the eastern side. Three chimneys rise above each sluice gate as well, narrow and belching black smoke.

[sblock=ooc]Don't want to assume anything, so I'll throw up the outline. You're down the road a bit to the south. Let me know how you want to proceed[/sblock][sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 2, 2012)

Once Rylidak shows where the place is, Anaerion summons back his armor for the day. Staring at the building, he wonders him best to proceed. 

Looking towards the rest of his companions, Anaerion coughs from the cold rain once before saying "let us walk around the building to see if there are any other entrances besides the front door.  I have the invisibility spell available if we want to use it. I also have an illusion spell that might fool him into thinking there are more than one Crow raiding him.  He might try to target them instead. "

[sblock]
Cast Mage Armor before the approach. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 3, 2012)

"Oh, yeah."  Kalgor mutters his own incantation of preparation for Gragnor. Pondering the situation, "Well, Mr. Stealthy can scope the place out.  Big place. Well, I'll use this too." Pulls a scroll and reads it. Looking at Gragnor, "Go take a look and see if there is a quiet way to get in." "Rright.  Ssneeeky."  Turning back to the others, "Another way is to simply knock on the door and say we are here from Venza to secure contracts for middenstone."  Looking the paladin square in the face, sheepishly he adds, "That's true."

[sblock=actions]Cast Mage Armor on Gragnor, talk to plot, Gragnor stealthfully sneaks around the building.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 3 hours, Unfettered by range for 10 minutes[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ausk draws his bow and readies an arrow to cover the cat's approach.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

Rylidak chuckles at Kalgor's nod to what he assumes is her code.

"Kopec law allows the Crows to lie in the course of interrogation or covert operations," she assures him. "I've no interest in painting a giant target on my chest just for the sake of full disclosure. But, agreed, lies of omission are a bit easier to pull off."

The party readies itself, and Gragnor slinks off through the rain to make an exterior check of the building while the others hold back.

"Bosss? Knocking might not work," the cat sends back as he approaches the front and catches sight of a sign hanging from the front door. "'Closed for Maintenance,'" he reads. With a mental shrug leaving the decision in the hands of his partner, Gragnor returns to his scouting. 

He loops around the western side of the building until he feels the tug on the ethereal cord binding him to Kalgor, and reports no signs of entry along the wall as far as he can see. Coming back around front, he gets to the edge of the befouled water and hesitates. 

"I guesss we could go up the tubes, but ..." Kalgor can feal the nausea from Gragnor at the thought of swimming through the unnaturally-colored water, then moving up against the flow of manufacturing waste.

[sblock=ooc]The factory is too long for Gragnor to get all the way around without passing the 100 foot mark and halving his HP. Since this time you didn't give a prior okay on that, I didn't want to assume. He got about halfway up the west side without sign of other doors or windows. On the east side--again going from past experience--I didn't force him into the water, but to the shoreline to survey up that side.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Oops, I didn't list which scroll in the "actions" section.  It was a scroll of Unfetter, so he could go beyond his distance for 10 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ah, okay, that makes more sense. I wondered what his 'reading from a scroll' bit was about, but thought I must be missing some bit of reference he was reading up on. [/sblock]

Though oddly much more delayed than expected, Kalgor and Gragnor feel an unraveling at the core of their link. 

"Cut rate sscrroll," the cat mutters mentally. 

Whatever the cause, now no longer bound by his normal etherial life link, Gragnor makes his way the rest of the way around the factory. Unfortunately, other than finding continuing foul smells, the eidolon discovers no new entrances into the building. The two sets of doors at the front or the unsavory waste sluices appear to be the only way in.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2012)

"Well, kitty didn't find a way in."  He pulls his backpack off and starts rummaging through. Finding the skeleton key,  "Ah, we could try this.  It works on most cheap locks.  If that doesn't work, then using the drill on the door in is probably our best bet.  Neither Gragnor or I want to swim through that gunk."  Closing the pack up and hoisting it back into place, "Want to try?"
[sblock=ooc]Carrying 199 pounds of junk, I better find something that will get us in. , Skeleton key Disable Device of +10.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2012)

With no dissent, Kalgor leads the group to the doors and tries his skeleton key in each set of doors, but to no avail. At that point, Rylidak reaches into a side pouch on her backpack, producing a rolled leather packet. The Crow kneels before one of the doors and unrolls the package, revealing an impressive assortment of small tools which Kalgor and Gragnor instantly recognize as being made for lockpicking. 

"It's always helpful to know how your prey does what they do, yes?" she says with a smirk, though the smirk itself fades as she fumbles with the tools and the lock in her armor. 

"Help me out of this, will you?" she asks Ausk, who helps the Crow divest herself of her metallic protection. Gragnor, meanwhile, cocks his head to one side, studying the lock. When Rylidak is once again ready, the eidolon noses an oddly ridged pick. 

"Thiss one, with a light hand on the hammer at the catch," he says. The half-orc raises an eyebrow, looking from eidolon to summoner appraisingly, but says nothing as she sets to work with the tools Gragnor suggests. The look of assessment returns with a smile as she feels a tell-tale click. 

"Okay, quick. Suit me up before we open this thing," Rylidak says to Ausk.

[sblock=ooc]Reading up on Skeleton Key, looks like you can't use it to augment DD, but have to use it on its own, and only get one roll each time. The key failed both sets of doors. 

Rylidak has DD and masterwork tools, but even without her ACP, she couldn't succeed on a check without another bump, so I have Kalgor and Gragnor Aid Another checks. Gragnor made his. 

It's slower, but the only other option was smashing the door in. Since the party's shown a clear tendency to take their time if they can avoid drawing attention, I made a judgement call that hopefully no one objects to.

The door (I'll let you choose which one) is now unlocked but unopened. Rylidak is getting back into her armor, so you guys can make any other prep you want before I send you in.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2012)

Kalgor draws his greatsword and waits silently for the paladin to get redressed.  He scans the area around the building to see if any of the villagers are paying attention to their larceny. After she nods that she is ready, he opens the door, letting Gragnor go in first.  Gragnor quietly sneaks in, reporting what he sees telepathically to his master.

[sblock=ooc]The east door.  It is slightly more secluded from town folk, unless there are a lot of boats on the water.
A 1, 2 and 3.  The die roller knows something about an ambush that I don't know.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.75 hours [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ausk continues his silent vigil over the group once the door has been bashed in.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 12, 2012)

Anaerion takes a position near the back of the group, knowing that he will be the last person to enter the building.  He continues to ponder which spell he should start with, but he grabs his crossbow and loads it in the mean time.  
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2012)

Kostry Kopec's industrial district doesn't seem to have a great deal of foot traffic currently, and those who are out appear far more concerned with looking out for The Horror than they are for humanoids moving about, especially when one of them is wearing Crow colors. As far Kalgor can tell, then, no one outside seems to be showing any suspicion at the party's not-unsuspicious activities.

The group enters through the eastern set of doors, Gragnor entering first. 

Bad smellss, bugss, and sssome nasty cauldron noises from the other rroom, but no one in the lobby the cat reports. With a nod from Kalgor, then, the others move in.

The air in this room is hot, humid, and foul smelling. A mix of acrid chemicals, burning refuse, and bitter smoke taints the air. The room itself is cavernous, with a forty-foot-high ceiling supported by a tangle of wooden beams and walkways. A large square table covered with bricks and tools sits in the center of the room, and a network of chains, ropes, and pulleys runs through the timbers above. Two flights of stairs lead up to the north to a long room filled with fumes and wisps of smoke.

Gragnor was right, as well, about the noise. A loud, slurpy bubbling noise wafts in along with the fumes, and explains why no one appears to have heard the jangling of the lock, or of the Paladin's armor. 

[sblock=ooc]I realized setting you guys on the map that you've not updated marching order since Tyrien left and Rylidak replaced her. I put her near the back for now, but I don't know if that's where you guys actually want her.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 13, 2012)

"Shall we have Gragnor scout on ahead first, and get an idea of how we should do this?" Anaerion suggests. 


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 13, 2012)

Gragnor nods silently and slinks up the left stairwell to get a better view from above.  Kalgor remains at the bottom of the stairs and pantomimes or whispers what is seen by the cat.
[sblock=ooc]Rylidak near the back to protect the mage is fine. [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: 
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.75 hours [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2012)

As Gragnor slinks his way into the other room, the full noxious nature of middenstone manufacturing hits him. The stench and humidity in the air here is cloying and choking. He manages not to vomit so as to avoid giving himself away, but the nausea wave is unmistakeable to Kalgor; Gragnor is definitely out of sorts from it. Still, the cat moves forward, relaying what he sees to his summoner.

There is no proper floor in this room, only a series of five-footwide middenstone walkways passing along and over a series of pits ten feet below. Though he's moving slowly to avoid decection, the eidolon recognizes that the slick film which has accumulated on the walkways would make navigating them a bit of a challenge for anyone moving at a normal pace.

The ground is obscured by a layer of foul-smelling, bubbling water through which a tangle of violet middenstone pipes weave. Numerous huge metal cauldrons containing a nasty, bubbling violet sludge simmer in the pits, each vat cradled in a nest of steaming pipes. Above, the open ceiling is a tangle of timbers, ropes, chains, and pulleys, many bearing hooks sized for the rings around the cauldron rims below. The room has some measure of ambient light, though a source isn't apparent. Ropes and slippery ladders descend into the morass below every five feet along the edges of the slippery walkways.

Gragnor makes out a quartet of humans trudging about without much energy, Sloshing through the pit, tending the sludge. That lethargy seems to be working to the cat's advantage, as none of them appear to have noticed his presence. They have kerchiefs covering their mouths--likely in an attempt to avert some of the stench.

To the north is a warehouse containing bins of coal, barrels, cages, and other supplies. Beyond this, a huge steaming furnace churns and roars under an upraised observation deck. The cat notices four more of the workers moving through their duties with the same lack of verve as their fellows.

[sblock=ooc]Good gracious, Gragnor has some crazy Stealth. 

Okay, let's see if I can get this all clear first time out:

* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the workers who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 each round you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. Gragnor failed his save.

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak mini-stats]Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 22, 2012)

Whispering, "Okay.  There are eight grunts inside on the main floor before getting to what is likely the office at the other end.  The walkway is slippery.  The easiest thing may be to have Rylidak simply walk in front.  We move quietly and slowly across, holding the hand rail to get across the walkway.  If a grunt looks up, Rylidak shouts down to them "Official business" and keeps walking.  If they don't notice us over the noise, we simply go to the office."

"Simple enough plan?"

[sblock=OOC]The map disappeared in the EnWorld db shuffle.
Yeah.   Gragnor is built for recon more than combat. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks like the map's in place again. Let me know if you still can't see it.

I'm still trying to get back in the swing after the board shutdown. I'm assuming I'm not the only one thrown a bit by the break. [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] , I'll give you another day to give a yea or nay on Kalgor's plan, then we'll push forward. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ausk nods as he switches to his bill and waits to move forward as suggested.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2012)

With a small nod, Anaerion gets his crossbow ready.  He knows the stench will be smelly, but he wanted to keep his mouth free incase he has to start casting spells.

His soul sighs aloud and says "Well?  Get on with it!"


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2012)

"Simple enough.  If a problem starts we have the high ground morally and physically."  Rylidak takes the right stairwell and starts across the slippery catwalk slowly, holding the rail as she goes.  Weapons sheathed, she does not portray a threat.  Kalgor follows, also holding the rail in one hand, and a wadded up and concealed sling and bullet in the other.  Gragnor slinks along on the opposite wall, intending to meet them at the far end.

[sblock=actions]Both, holding the rail and moving slowly, attempting quietly. Gragnor moving stealthily on the other side.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand, sling
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2012)

With the half-orc Crow in the lead, the party moves up the stairs and onto the walkways, keeping slow and steady, and attempting to be stealthy. Rylidak and Kalgor balk at the stench, but both manage to hold up under it. Ausk and Anaerion (and, if the squirming in Ausk's shirt is any indication, Alfred) aren't as lucky. All three feel a powerful nausea overtaking them.

Despite best efforts, Rylidak's full plate armor doesn't play well with the metal walkways, and the party has barely entered the room when the workers turn ponderously to look up in their direction. 

Kalgor, Ausk, and Anaerion all notice, then, that the workers are not ordinary men who've simply had the life wrung from them via the drudgery of their profession. They have, in fact, no life in them at all; only undeath. While they've been somehow preserved to appear living, the trio can see through the cover-up and recognize the workers for the Zombies they actually are.

Rylidak, however, doesn't seem to have seen through the ruse.

[sblock=ooc]Here's how I figured it: normal zombies would be a DC 5 for Gragnor (especially since he's encountered them before). These, however, have been alchemically preserved to appear to be living humans. Raised the DC under the logic that such a variety was a much rarer breed of Zombie, and Gragnor failed his Know check. So did Rylidak. Ausk and Anerion auto-succeeded, though, and Kalgor made his, so none of you three are fooled any longer. 

Ausk, Anaerion, and Alfred failed their Fort saves. They're all sickened while in the room like Gragnor. Kalgor and Rylidak made their saves this round, so they're currently unaffected. You'll have to continue making saves each round, though (Dc 15 Fort) to avoid becoming sickened, as well. [/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the workers who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 each round you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there (Rylidak and Kalgor are the only ones who need to worry about this at this point). 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]Anaerion:  44/44, Mage Armor, Sickened
Ausk: 82/82, Sickened
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened
Kalgor: 54/54
Rylidak: 56/56

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Zombies:
Z1: Undamaged
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged
Z4: Undamaged
Z5: Undamaged
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Undamaged[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Party won initiative, so you're up. No surprise round due to Clanky McPaladin.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ausk will cast bless while moving forward 10' feet, his bill prepped if any try to approach him.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 24, 2012)

"Ah, zombies in the stink house.  So that is how they get their work done.  This fight will be easier in the lobby.  Retreat back to there and draw them to us." 

Dropping his sling and bullet, it harmlessly clunks off the head of the zombie below and into the vat. Kalgor frees his hand to point and send a bolt of electricity at one of the zombies in the middle of the room.  He then high tails it out, back to the lobby.

"Does he always abandon plans this quick?"  Rylidak turns around and heads back towards the lobby, using both hands on the railing.

[sblock=actions]Kalgor: free drop sling and bullet, std cast Jolt, move normal speed move back towards lobby 20' to G23.
Rylidak: slow double move to G22
Gragnor: Ready: If the zombies go the east path, Gragnor moves north 40', if some take the west path, he moves south 40'. (hope that is a kosher readied action) [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand, nothing, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 2/2
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 25, 2012)

OOC: Times I wish I had fireball...

Anaerion, realizing that staying exposed in the open was a bad thing, takes aim at the same one as Kalgor and fires once before moving back down the stairs

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x2,  Fly
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2012)

Kalgor's arc of electricity elicits a momentary shudder out of his target, but doesn't seem to have much effect before the summoner and paladin retreat to the other room. 

Anaerion's bolt flies true, but slurps through the spongy flesh of the zombie without appearing to have much impact on its form. The wizard, too, moves back into the other room, where he begins to feel the better air helping him clear his head.

Ausk, not to be bowed by his enemies, moves forward, his bill at the ready. And ready he needs to be, as the full compliment of undead shamble up ladders and along the walkways in the most direct path they can take to him. Three of the shamblers fall prey to the slickness the party has moved slower to avoid; one of the group from the far end of the room falls completely off the walkway. Putrid maroon mud appears to cushion its fall, but Gragnor (having taken advantage of the distraction the louder bipeds provided to move further into the room with his stealth) sees the liquid muck has burned off noticeable pieces of the alchemically-preserved flesh, exposing the rot underneath. 

The rest of the zombies manage to stay to their feet, two of the slow movers coming within range of the half-orc's bill. 

With the clatter and moan of battle, a terrified shriek echoes through the room, its source quickly apparent: another humanoid hurries out from the back room. His face is covered by a cloth, and he wears a long, hooded robe. His speed marks him something more, certainly, than the zombies. 

"Filthy mercenary!" he cries out, pulling a small, straight piece of metal from the pouch at his belt. "You'll lose your pay in the flesh my children eat from you!"

The newcomer points the metal at Ausk as he speaks, and the half-orc feels the charge of magic threatening to make his muscles as immobile as the metal the man wields. 

[sblock=Actions and Status]The zombies have DR, bringing Anaerion's solid hit to minimal damage. 

Zombies 1, 3, and 5 fail their Acro checks. 5 fails enough to fall prone in the mud, taking fire damage for his clumsiness. I've marked the prone zombies with a yellow bar. 

Zombies 2 and 4 come within attack range of Ausk's bill. I'll let you decide which one you want to use your readied attack on. 

The newcomer casts Hold Person on Ausk. DC 17 Will save to avoid being paralyzed.

Leaving the room allows Anaerion to lose his sickened condition the beginning of next round. He along with any others who re-enter will have to make the Fort save again to avoid regaining sickened.

*Status*

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Sickened (normal beginning next round)
Ausk: 82/82, Sickened, DC 17 Will save or Paralyzed, Readied attack pending
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened
Kalgor: 54/54
Rylidak: 56/56

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Newcomer: Undamaged

Zombies:
Z1: Undamaged, Prone
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged, Prone
Z4: Mildly Wounded
Z5: Moderately Wounded, Prone
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Undamaged[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Whew. Ausk's readied attack and Will save needed for this round, then PC's are up again.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ausk goes into a rage and solidly spears one of the zombies as he watches the man with a befuddled look as to why he thinks blocking the path is really going to help any.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2012)

Kalgor sidesteps to give Rylidak and Ausk room, draws his greatsword and takes up position to strike the first zombie that comes through.  

Gragnor gracefully scurries through the muck and slime to get into the face of the screeching caster.

Rylidak, not hearing the stomping of the massive Ausk behind her, turns to see him frozen in thought.  Knowing she cannot stand solidly on the slippery catwalk, she decides to make it even more slippery for the zombies.  Pulling a liquid ice, she lobs it over Ausk's head, aiming to place it in front of him.  It instead crashes against the wall past him ineffectively.  "Ausk stopped moving!"

[sblock=actions]Kalgor: 5' step to F23, move draw weapon, std ready to hit a zombie, (no line of sight to see Ausk in trouble)
Gragnor: double full speed move to E3. Acrobatics +16 auto succeeds, does not notice Ausk
Rylidak: decent perception, move pull liquid ice, std throw, missing.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand, nothing, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 56
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2012)

Ausk's bill cuts through the re-animated flesh like it was so much paper. The zombie is still in the act of trying to reach for the half-orc as its torso slides sideways, falling into the heated mud below, followed only a moment later by its abandoned legs. 

Before Ausk can turn his attentions to the other threat next to him, the magics from the other end of the room grip him, and he finds himself unable to move despite the rage flowing through his veins.

[sblock=ooc]Hold Person allows for a save each round, but it's a full round action, so you can go ahead and roll that on your next post, SS21. If he succeeds, Ausk has shaken off the spell, but he'll still lose his actions for the round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions and Status]*Status*

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Sickened (normal beginning next round)
Ausk: 82/82, Sickened, Paralyzed
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened
Kalgor: 54/54
Rylidak: 56/56

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Newcomer: Undamaged

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: Undamaged, Prone
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged, Prone
Z4: 0/12, Destroyed
Z5: Moderately Wounded, Prone
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Undamaged[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Everyone up for this round


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ausk shrugs off the magic easily enough before it has time to really settle in, and just glowers at the figure at the other side of the room.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2012)

Deciding that, since Kalgor was down below, another person up top would help defeat these creatures, Anaerion reaches into his pouch again, and pulls out the candle and pouch he used to summon the Archon yesterday.  However, he casts his mind about for a animal that would useful on the walkways above, and decides on the spotted kitten.  He focus hard on summoning, and the same runic circle that surrounded him before starts to glow, as he chants in Celestial to summon a creature from the planes above.

Free: 5' step F25
Full Round Spell: Summon Leopard at B21  Creature stats incoming.  Feats replacing with Toughness and Precise Strike)


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1,  Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]
[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19  Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +7, d6+3+grab; Claw +7, d3+3; Claw +7, d3+3 
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +7/+11 Grapple, CMD 21/25 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3)
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]jackslate45, it doesn't look to me like Anaerion has line of effect to B21 (there's a wall between him and the square). He should be able to put the critter in B22, though, if that's okay? Just let me know when you post for the round, since the cat won't appear until then, anyway.[/sblock]

The man shrieks again as Gragnor closes on him. It's unclear if the fumes or the situation have finally gotten to him, but he definitely seems to have come over queasy. Looking about desperately, he decides there's only one way out, and from the squint of his eyes over the kerchief, Gragnor sees the man knows it's going to hurt. The spellcaster takes a step ... off the edge of the platform.

[sblock=ooc]I can't find strict rules on this. Myre himself is only taking a 5' step, but gravity means he's effectively moving more than that. I'm giving Gragnor an AoO since it seems fair.[/sblock]

The man hisses at the cat's swipe, then spits out a word charged with power, after which the remainder of his fall is decidedly gentle. Landing lightly on his feet, the man pulls a slimy, discolored tentacle from his pouch. His high-pitched voice encants as his arms swirl in esoteric patterns. Those who can see that far notice the tentacle shriveling and darkening until, with a gesture as if unleashing something, the man opens his hands to reveal them empty. 

Not so is the floor at the other end of the long vat room. With a slurp and rumble, the floor suddenly sprouts rubbery, black tentacles, whipping out and latching onto both Ausk and Rylidak, squeezing both painfully.

The zombie closest to Ausk lashes out with a moan, and with his limbs entwined in powerful magical tendrils, Ausk isn't in a position to properly dodge the attack. The other undead continue their mindless march toward the half-orc. Again, a trio of zombies slip in the muck, two more falling into the hot mud below.

[sblock=Actions and Status] Myre: *Move* 5' step off the edge / fall (AoO from Gragnor)
*Immediate*: Cast Feather Fall after AoO resolves (no falling damage)
*Standard*: Cast Black Tentacles at intersection of G/H 21/22. 

I had a bit of a headache trying to properly figure the spread effect with the stairs. What I came up with was that the area of effect is eaten up by 15' moving down the stairs (5' horizontal, 10' vertical), which let Kalgor and Anaerion escape the tentacly nastiness, darnit.  

Tentacles roll a 26 on their combat maneuver check, which beats CMD for both Ausk and Rylidak. Both are now Grappled and take 6 damage.

Zombies:

Z2 attacks Ausk, hitting for 7 slam damage.
The other zombies all use their action to move. Z1 & Z8 fail their acro checks enough to fall in the muck and take fire damage from falling prone. Z3 simply falls prone. The others all move to close on Ausk (the only creature currently in their perception). 

*Status*

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor
Ausk: 69/82, Rage round 2, Sickened, Grappled (target CMD 22 for escape attempts)
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened
Kalgor: 54/54
Rylidak: 50/56, Grappled (target CMD 22 for escape attempts)

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

* Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 attacks and maneuvers (except grapple / escape grapple), no 2 handed actions, Concentration to cast, no AoO

Human caster: Undamaged, Sickened, AoO from Gragnor Pending

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: Moderately Wounded, Prone
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged, Prone
Z4: 0/12, Destroyed
Z5: Moderately Wounded
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Moderately Wounded, Prone[/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the creatures who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 each round you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below, taking fire instead of falling damage from the heated muck. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.

* The gray screened area is filled with Black Tentacles. Entering the area triggers an auto-grapple attempt (success also causes damage). Even if you avoid the grapple, the area is difficult terrain.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Gragnor AoO to resolve, then everyone is up for the next round


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ausk has finally found a way to be useful; a punching bag that keeps the enemy busy.







Ausk just laughs at the fool's attempt to stop him, as he easily breaks free, and moves toward the zombies and out of the tentacles (to G-17), pulling out his morningstar as he does so.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2012)

Gragnor bites the departing caster as he jumps off of the edge of the platform.  Then he coils his hind muscles and springs off the platform himself to attack this man in the truest form of a pounce that a cat can do.  While the bite doesn't sink through, one of the claws tears deep into this evil man, shocking him.

Seeing the nasty tentacles erupt from the ground, Kalgor knows he needs to kill off this caster quickly.  Dropping the greatsword and pulling his bow while he moves, he climbs the other stairwell to get a vantage point to take a shot. 

Rylidak struggles against the tentacles, but is not quite able to get free of their grasp.

[sblock=oops!]Gragnor's attacks were at an additional +1 from Bless[/sblock][sblock=actions]Gragnor takes the AoO,
Gragnor pounces the way pounce is supposed to be done!!!, (acrobatics +16 auto succeeds down jump reducing it to a 5' fall for no damage), Move ends in E4
Kalgor: Free drop +1 greatsword, double move to B21 while drawing bow
Rylidak: std to struggle to get free, failing
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
 Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand, nothing, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless, Grappled, [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]An important note, on the 0 damage, you still do 1 nonlethal if you hit.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2012)

Once the summoning is completed, the leopard appears slightly behind the spot Anaerion hoped. Shouting loudly in Celestial "By the planes above that guide us, help Kalgor defeat the foe!"

Hoping that will guide the leopard for now, Anaerion casts a spell of invisiblity on himself, and starts to follow Kalgor up the other side. 

Anaerion:
Standard: invisibility
Move: move to b23
Swift: Teleport to B21(Assuming he can see B20 he would go there)

Kitty
Double move to B10 Acro incomming

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1,  Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]
[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19  Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +7, d6+3+grab; Claw +7, d3+3; Claw +7, d3+3 
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +7/+11 Grapple, CMD 21/25 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3)
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]






[sblock=ooc]jackslate45, it doesn't look to me like Anaerion has line of effect to B21 (there's a wall between him and the square). He should be able to put the critter in B22, though, if that's okay? Just let me know when you post for the round, since the cat won't appear until then, anyway.

That works. Also, I pray that this guy is a wizard... Black Tentacles would be AWESOME.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Who's crazy idea was it to set up a combat with all these environmental status variables, anyway?  Oh, wait. Sigh. No one but myself to blame the headache on.  [/sblock]

Rylidak's struggles against the tentacles are not going well, as the field of otherwordly appendages manages to crush her further.

"Filthy mercenaries and your filthy pets!" shrieks the man. "Stupid! Help me here!" he calls out to the zombie closest him, which has started shambling up the ladder. With a groan, the creature obeys, moving in to flank the cat (Gragnor is due an AoO on the zombie if he wants it). Its fellows, meanwhile, do their best to assualt the intruders. In the case of the fallen zombies, that's little more than rising back to their feet. The two next to Ausk manage to further bruise the raging oracle, however. 

The remaining zombie, unable to reach the half-orc, has its attention drawn by the swiftly-moving cat. It turns with a moan, but joins the continuing Zombie Follies routine by falling flat on its back as it tries to move on the slick walkway.

"You nasty creature," snarls the man to Gragnor. "I'm going to rip what you just took from me out of your miserable soul." He swings his arms carefully, not giving Gragnor an opening, muttering under his breath, until his hands become deathly pale. The man grins malisciously and lashes out, but despite the opening Gragnor's charge and the zombie minion provide, he can't seem to connect. 

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 27 (Anaerion/Kalgor) or 25 (Ausk)]The man has cast Vampiric Touch[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions and Status]I went ahead and made Fort saves for the leopard, Anaerion, and Kalgor, since they're all back in the room. Only the leopard failed his, so it's Sickened.

Kalgor was already in B21, so I let Anaerion 'port to B20, since that was your preferred location, anyway. Note: since Anaerion is invisible, Kalgor doesn't know he's there unless Anaerion mentions it.

If someone knows of specific rules on this front, please point me to them. otherwise, I'm going with this:

If Anaerion tells Kalgor where he is: Bowshots will deal with Anaerion as providing soft cover as normal.

If he keeps quiet: apply the 50% miss chance to any bowshot that crosses Anaerion's square (i.e., instead of missing an attempt to hit him, there's a chance you may hit him instead of your target). 

My assumption is Anaerion'll probably pipe up, but I don't want to decide for you.

*Enemies:*

Black Tentacles: succeed on grapple attempt for an additional 8 damage to Rylidak
Zombies 1,3,8: move action: stand
Zombies 4,7: attack Ausk. Both hit for a total of 16 damage
Zombie 6: move action toward leopard. Fails Acro check. Prone
Zombie 5: Move action to move into flank. Succeeds Acro check. (draws AoO)
Caster: Cast defensive check succeeds. Standard action cast, misses melee touch to deliver the spell.


*Status*



Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Bless, Invisible
Ausk: 53/82, Rage round 3, Sickened, Bless
Gragnor: 26/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened, Bless
Kalgor: 54/54, Bless
Rylidak: 42/56, Grappled (target CMD 22 for escape attempts), Bless
Celestial Leopard: Sickened, 8/9 rounds remaining

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

* Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 attacks and maneuvers (except grapple / escape grapple), no 2 handed actions, Concentration to cast, no AoO

Human caster (AC 15): Moderately wounded

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: Moderately Wounded
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged
Z4: 0/12, Destroyed
Z5: Moderately Wounded
Z6: Undamaged, Prone
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Moderately Wounded[/sblock]


[sblock=Environmental Notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the creatures who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 each round you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below, taking fire instead of falling damage from the heated muck. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Note the Acro check is not required for moves that only contain rows 1-6.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.

* The gray screened area is filled with Black Tentacles. Entering the area triggers an auto-grapple attempt (success also causes damage). Even if you avoid the grapple, the area is difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2012)

"Uh, you sure you wanna stay here?" Anaerion's soul says. "Kalgor, kindly watch your shots..."

Meanwhile, the leopard gets close enough to flank with the other kitty. Even though it is not looking healthy, the bite seems to connect. 

Anaerion:
Delay but says where he is

Kitty
 Move to flank with Grangor
Swift: Smiting Evil! 
Standard: Bite Attack  to grapple

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1,  Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19  Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +5, d6+4+grab; Claw +5, d3+4; Claw +5, d3+4
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not even bothering with the spellcraft roll; with the -2 from sickened, it's an auto fail.







Ausk just snarls as he swings his morningstar at the zombie at his side.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2012)

Not wanting to bite the approaching zombie, Gragnor slashes it with his claw and lets the electric sparks do their damage to the abomination.  Turning his focus on the caster now that a flank buddy has shown up, he sinks his teeth into the wizard's leg.  Then swinging his clawed paws, he starts to tear up this evil man.

Rylidak uses a bit of divine light to heal the wounds from these otherworldly tentacles, before bursting free and moving down the stairs.

Kalgor sighs as his own wizard goes invisible, and *then* steps in front of him.  So, he leans to his right and tries to hit the wizard between the two cats.  Well, the arrow manages to make it to the other end of the room, but bounces off of the man's boot.
[sblock=actions]
Gragnor AoO 
Gragnor full attack on wizard with flank
Rylidak swift lay on hands, std attempt to break grapple, succeed, move to E24
Kalgor shoot caster at massive penalties
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = longbow, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 7/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless,        [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2012)

Anaerion, deciding to finally get out of Kalgor's way, moves closer to the newest arrival. He grabs hold of the railing a moves 15, forward.  He then proceeds to pray he is not discovered by the undead thing. 

His soul sighs loudly, and says "Cmon man!  Seriously?"
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow +6 1d8

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door.  Does not Provoke AoO  (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental.  Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will.  Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web,  Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1,  Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19  Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +5, d6+4+grab; Claw +5, d3+4; Claw +5, d3+4
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2012)

Ausk connects with his morningstar, but as he pulls the spiked ball from the side of his target, he notices the spongy undead flesh seems to spring back into place as if untouched. Ausk isn't quite as lucky with the swinging zombie fists, one of which definitely feels like it's left a large bruise. 

Anaerion moves forward cautiously, and though the zombie below seems to look in the direction of Malkovian's voice when the tempermental soul speaks, it turns to the visible target Kalgor presents when it climbs the ladder back out of the steaming muck. 

One more zombie falls on the walkway, but the others seem to keep their ground, each moving toward what it perceives to be the closest available target. 

On the far end of the room, Gragnor's zombie predictably fails to connect with the eidolon as his apparent master shrieks in pain from multiple wounds and the vicous, unyielding jaw of Anaerion's summoned cat. Though bleeding profusely, the man yet lives.

"It's coming for all of us, you know!" he shrieks. "Going to swallow this damnable city whole, but not before I take my pound of flesh from you miserable sods!" With that, the man finally manages to snag one of Gragnor's legs. The grip feels inexplicably like a bite, however, and Gragnor feels weaker even as he notices the pale white hands of the caster grow blood red for a moment, and one of the gashes along his arm seems to seal itself shut again.

[sblock=actions and status]* The zombie DR negated the morningstar damage from Ausk.

* The Dex penalty from being Grappled brought the caster's AC down far enough for Gragnor's 13 to hit. He takes a whopping 30 damage during the PC round. Yeowch. I begin to see why folks think summoning / summoners are so powerful. 

* While Anaerion was technically closer to the zombie, I didn't figure it was smart enough to realize the voice in the air meant there was a person there when it couldn't see one, so it went for Kalgor (in general, I've been trying to play the zombies as mindless, which accounts for their slip'n'sliding all over the bloody walkways.  ). 

Zombies: 

1, 3, 8: Move. Acro checks. 3 fails and falls prone, others move per map.
2, 7: Attack Ausk. 1 zombie hits for 8 damage
6: Stand from prone
5: Attack Gragnor. Not surprisingly, he misses.
Caster: Standard: Touch attack (with grapple and sickened penalties and flanking bonus) vs. Gragnor. Hit, drains 8 HP from Gragnor and adds it as temp HP for himself.

*Status*

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Bless, Invisible
Ausk: 45/82, Rage round 4, Sickened, Bless
Gragnor: 18/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened, Bless
Kalgor: 54/54, Bless
Rylidak: 42/56, Bless
Celestial Leopard: Sickened, Grappled, 7/9 rounds remaining

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

* Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 attacks and maneuvers (except grapple / escape grapple), no 2 handed actions, Concentration to cast, no AoO

Human caster (AC 15, 13 while grappled): Heavily wounded, sickened, grappled

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: Moderately Wounded
Z2: Undamaged
Z3: Undamaged, prone
Z4: 0/12, Destroyed
Z5: Moderately Wounded
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Moderately Wounded[/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the creatures who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 for EACH ROUND you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below, taking fire instead of falling damage from the heated muck. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Note the Acro check is not required for moves that only contain rows 1-6.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.

* The gray screened area is filled with Black Tentacles. Entering the area triggers an auto-grapple attempt (success also causes damage). Even if you avoid the grapple, the area is difficult terrain.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PC's up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ausk just fights on, oblivious to the damage the zombies are dealing. He strikes once more at the one to his side.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2012)

"And yet, here you are, the cause of summong this monster, doing _nothing_ to help stop it. You sicken me." Anaerion says, his anger finally getting the best of him. 

The lepord, channeling the anger of the summoner, proceeds to start attacking the mage with all of it's power.  To match the fury the lepord uses, Anaerion charges up a spell in his hand, and fires 3 bolts of magical energy at the man.  The force of the spell breaks the invisibility, but Anaerion cares not.

[sblock]
Kitty: Full round attack +7 Bite +7 Claw +7 Claw +7 Raked Claw +7 Raked claw. 3 hits 2 misses for 26 
damage.

Anaerion: Magic Missile Attack!

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (8/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19 Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +5, d6+4+grab; Claw +5, d3+4; Claw +5, d3+4
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2012)

The man with the cloth over his face has no chance to respond to the rejoinders from thin air, as the leopard rips open his belly with his back claws and opens the man's throat with those in front. The figure slumps, dark blood already forming an impressive pool beneath him.

[sblock=ooc]The caster is now Dying.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2012)

Since the visiting kitty has downed the caster, Gragnor turns on the zombie behind him that has been pestering him.  Clawing away, he is not going to bite the icky, stinky thing.

Kalgor drops his bow behind him down the stairs and draws his spare greatsword to deal with the zombie that has approached.  Slicing cleanly through, the zombie drops.  "Hyve is down.  Relax back there, we just have zombie cleanup to deal with."  Despite her abilities, Kalgor's chauvinism is leaking through a bit.  

Rylidak comes to the top of the stairs behind Kalgor, looking for a target and sheathes her longsword.  This vantage point may work with a bow.  The fumes start to overwhelm her.

[sblock=actions]Gragnor almost full attack: claw, claw
Kalgor: free drop bow, move draw 2nd greatsword, std attack
Rylidak: move 20' to B22, move promoted to std: sheath longsword[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Greatsword +8, 2d6+6+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
 Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = longbow, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless, Sickened[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2012)

Even as the man bleeds out, Anaerion makes sure to finish the job, his mystical projectiles shooting through his skull in quick succession. What little breath remained falls out of the limp form with a final sigh, and as before there is the briefest tremor in the ground, and the almost-but-not-quite heard howl of ... something at the edge of your perceptions. The combination of events with the fumes finally overcomes Anaerion's stomach, as he feels the effects his fellows have been dealing with.

Ausk smashes one of his assailants again, and though the spongy flesh again absorbs some of the impact, the half-orc is satisfied to notice a sizable dent remains in the creature's side.

Gragnor, squeamish of applying his tongue to undead flesh, slashes out, ripping an impressive chunk from the side of the zombie that has harried him as his summoner downs another of the undead.

The zombies don't seem to care one way or the other, either for their fallen creator, kin, or for whatever tremor wave fell through the building. Mindlessly obedient to the orders they last had, the gaggle of undead continue their attempts to harm the party.

Ausk's assailants both make solid hits on the half-orc, who ignores the audible crack in his ribs. The zombie Gragnor is whittling away comes surprisingly close to connecting with the cat, but without the distraction the caster provided, Gragnor catches sight of the blow just in time to duck it.

The remaining two zombies try to move to other targets, but continue to find the walkways impassible. 


[sblock=Actions and status]Made a Fort save for Anaerion. He finally failed it, so he's sickened.

Zombies:
3: Move action: Stand
2, 7: Attack Ausk. Both hit for 13 total damage
5: Attack Gragnor. Miss
6, 8: Both fail acro checks.

*Status*

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Bless, Sickened
Ausk: 32/82, Rage round 5, Sickened, Bless
Gragnor: 18/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened, Bless
Kalgor: 54/54, Bless
Rylidak: 53/56, Bless, Sickened
Celestial Leopard: Sickened, 6/9 rounds remaining

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

* Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 attacks and maneuvers (except grapple / escape grapple), no 2 handed actions, Concentration to cast, no AoO

Human caster (AC 15): DEAD

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: -7/12, Destroyed
Z2: 4 damage, Moderately Wounded
Z3: Undamaged, prone
Z4: 0/12, Destroyed
Z5: 10 damage, Gravely Wounded (  )
Z6: Undamaged, prone
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: 3 damage, Moderately Wounded, prone[/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the creatures who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 for EACH ROUND you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below, taking fire instead of falling damage from the heated muck. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Note the Acro check is not required for moves that only contain rows 1-6.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.

* The gray screened area is filled with Black Tentacles. Entering the area triggers an auto-grapple attempt (success also causes damage). Even if you avoid the grapple, the area is difficult terrain.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


I swear Ausk must have an target painted on his back; I have never seen anything miss him, regardless of how puny it is or how much I try to boost his AC. At the same time, he'd be lucky to hit the broadside of a barn standing 1 foot away from it. I think that's part of the reason I never really got into rping him; rp is great, but these boards clearly want him dead, so there's no real point to getting attached.







Ausk gives up fighting a clearly unwinnable fight, stops raging, and with no place to retreat, simply goes full defensive, pretty sure that he's still dead, but not really caring at this point.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pointing towards the fall zombie Anaerion yells to the summoned leapord "Focus on freeing Ausk! I'll deal with the clean up of those that I can!"

The leapord turns towards the downed zombie, and charges forward, attempting to leap over part of the part to take the most direct route to the zombie:

[sblock]
Kitty: C4-> G8 needs to make a Acro Check +8 - 5 vs DC 5. If succesful, 
Pounce attack +6 Bite +6 Claw +6 Claw +6 Rake Claw +6 Rake claw. It looks like all 5 hit?
1d6 + 5 + 4d3 (9 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1) = 13

Anaerion: Delay for now.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Avaliable
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19 Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +7, d6+1+grab; Claw +7, d3+1; Claw +7, d3+1
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 5, 2012)

With one more swipe of his claw, Gragnor downs the zombie that was harassing him.  With the other kitty taking out a prone zombie, Gragnor leap frogs ahead, approaching the next in line.

Kalgor uses the rail to move forward a bit, then shoots the zombie on Ausk in the back with a bolt of electricity.  Rylidak shoots twice at the same zombie, but her coughing throws the arrows off their mark.

[sblock=actions]Gragnor: std claw zombie, move  full speed to B11, Acrobatics of +16 auto success
Kalgor: single slow move to B19 using rail, free release rail, std wave hand and cast Jolt, failed fort save
Rylidak: shoot twice into melee, missed both.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Greatsword +8, 2d6+6+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
 Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = longbow, Bless
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless, Sickened[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2012)

Anaerion also helps destroy the undead with another splash of acid.


[sblock]

Anaerion: Acid Splash Z2 +6 -2 -4 MELEE
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Avaliable
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19 Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +7, d6+1+grab; Claw +7, d3+1; Claw +7, d3+1
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2012)

With the caster's fate resolved, the party begins to make fairly quick work of the zombies. Anaerion's summoned ally makes a daring leap over the bubbling mess of middengoo, and in a flurry of fur and claws, leaves its victim a rather gooey mess, itself, torn into so many rotting shreds. 

Gragnor takes a final swipe at his foe, slicing its spine through and leaving it an immobile heap of seeping flesh. Gragnor makes haste away from both the recently dead and the dead-again, adroitly crossing the slippery walkways. 

Their primary target down, the humanoids in the party are free to focus on aiding their pinned-in companion. Kalgor's jolt runs through his corpse target, searing much of its flesh until it rips open in several places. It shakes visibly from the electrical energy in its form, eyes bulging. It takes only a spash of acid from Anaerion to finish the job, as the already-swollen zombie head pops open like an oversized pustule, spewing its unused brain matter onto the walkway before it collapses.

Undeterred, the few stragglers continue their assaults. Ausk's remaining accoster, however, cannot breach the increased defenses of the half-orc as he hunkers down. The zombie on the middle walkway shambles southward, and Ausk fears he may be back in the situation his friends just alleviated, but apparently the casters have caught the creature's attention, as it closes with the elven caster, instead.

[sblock=Actions and status]

Z6: Move action to stand
Z7: Attack Ausk. Miss.
Z3: Acro check. Success. Moves to threaten Anaerion

My apologies. It wasn't until I went to update Ausk for falling out of rage that I realized I didn't have his Raging HP on his status.   On the upside, falling out of rage didn't put him appreciably closer to falling.

Anaerion: 44/44, Mage Armor, Bless, Sickened
Ausk: 32/82, Fatigued 9/10 rounds, Sickened, Bless, full defense (AC 21 with all modifiers)
Gragnor: 18/26, Mage Armor, Unfettered, 1 STR damage, Sickened, Bless
Kalgor: 54/54, Bless, Sickened
Rylidak: 53/56, Bless, Sickened
Celestial Leopard: Sickened, 5/9 rounds remaining

* Sickened: -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

* Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 attacks and maneuvers (except grapple / escape grapple), no 2 handed actions, Concentration to cast, no AoO

Human caster (AC 15): DEAD

Zombies (AC 12):
Z1: Destroyed
Z2: Destroyed
Z3: Undamaged
Z4: Destroyed
Z5: Destroyed
Z6: Undamaged
Z7: Undamaged
Z8: Destroyed[/sblock]

[sblock=Environmental Notes]* The squares on B2 are all on the same level, but are 10 feet above the blue areas. I've screened the creatures who are down the level.

* Fumes in here are much more potent than out in the lobby. Base save Fort DC is 15 for EACH ROUND you're in the room to avoid being sickened while there. 

* The walkways are slick. Moving at more than half speed requires a DC 5 Acrobatics check to avoid falling prone. Failing by 5 or more means you slip entirely off the walkway and fall to the vats below, taking fire instead of falling damage from the heated muck. 

* You can use a free hand to make use of rails and chains to help steady you for a +5 on the Acro check, but that means the hand is not considered free for any actions during the round. 

* Moving at full speed on the walkways gives a -5 on the Acro check.

* Note the Acro check is not required for moves that only contain rows 1-6.

* Area B3 is another 15' above the walkways in B2.

* The gray screened area is filled with Black Tentacles. Entering the area triggers an auto-grapple attempt (success also causes damage). Even if you avoid the grapple, the area is difficult terrain.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PC's up


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 6, 2012)

Using the rail once again, Kalgor steps forward and slices through another zombie as it approaches the wizard.  The heavy weight of the blade is just enough to end its wanderings.  Rylidak takes steady aim and pierces the trailing zombie on the far catwalk squarely in the chest.  Unfortunately, it is still trying to move forward.  Gragnor zig-zags across the crosswalk to end up beside Ausk in an attempt to help him.
[sblock=actions]Kalgor uses the rail to step up to B18 and slices the zombie
Gragnor zig zags across the catwalk as a double move to F17
Rylidak shoots again, hitting once[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 16 HP 54/54,  Init +2, Perception +9/+11 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14  
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
Greatsword +8, 2d6+6+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or 
 Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 16
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 20
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt
*...... . . *Mage Cantrips: Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
*.,....*Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
*.,....*Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Mage Armor*(3h), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (60 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster II: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (3 min), Celestial Hyena, d3 Celestial dogs, d3 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = greatsword, Bless, Sickened
 
*Gragnor* HP: 26/26,  AC *25* .....  Move 40' 
Bite +8, d4; Claw +8, d3; Claw +8, d3 +1d6 Shock damage each
Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +1, CMB +2, CMD 16, Evasion
Perception +14, Stealth +22, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.70 hours, Bless +1, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Bless, Sickened [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Exhausted, sickened, heavily wounded, and lacking a weapon that would be able to do appreciable damage to his current foe, Ausk continues to maintain full defense, dropping his morningstar to take advantage of his bill in that capacity.









*OOC:*


His defense is actually 22 AC right now; the bill gives a +1 shield bonus while fighting defensively and going full defense.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anaerion also helps destroy the undead with another splash of acid.

The leopard charges at the undead in front of it, hoping to kill another.

[sblock]
Kitty charge. Automakes DC 5 this time. 5 attacks +7 each. 2 hit dealing 7

Anaerion: Acid Splash Z6 +6 -2 -4 MELEE miss
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 44 Current: 44
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 9 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Arcane Bond: Avaliable
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kitty]
"Kitty" HP: 28/28, AC 19 Move 30' Climb 20'
Bite +7, d6+1+grab; Claw +7, d3+1; Claw +7, d3+1
Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +2, CMB +5/+9 Grapple, CMD 19/21 vs trip

Acrobatics +8
Feats: Toughness, Precise Strike, 
Special: Smite Evil(+0/+3) Sickened -2 attack and damage
Effects: Resist Acid, Cold, Electricity 5 each.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2012)

Kalgor cuts down the zombie threatening Anaerion, and between Rylidak's arrow, Anaerion's acid, and the flurry of attacks from the celestial cat, one more falls. 

There remains then only a single, groaning undead, and though it's undeterred by the clear numerical advantage of the party, brainless determination does it no good. The celestial cat slices its hamstrings with two claws as Gragnor sets it shuddering with an electrified claw of his own. 

Ausk takes full advantage to vent his frustrations on the remaining undead. A grim look in his eye, he swings his morningstar. When it connects with the skull of the zombie, it sends the creature's head flying over the walkways in a high arc. The headless body crumples to the floor even as the open-mouthed head splashes into the thick, bubbling mud below. With a sizzling sound, the final zombie's cranium sinks below the surface of the vat's contents, leaving the party alone with the stench of middenstone and a room full of bodies.

[sblock=ooc]With only one zombie left, it seems like nothing but grind to keep things going. So end things with nifty visuals, I always say. Ausk gets first and last blood, and you guys are out of combat. Not only that, but with 1,000 xp apiece plus time XP, everyone levels! Congrats.  

I'll get the first post updated shortly. If anyone wants input into Rylidak's next level, let me know. Otherwise, I'll get that done here soon, as well, and get you the new stats.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ausk takes a minute to catch his breath as he heals himself a few times. He seems to be in a bit of shock he's still alive, and it doesn't help your impression when he starts having an argument with the weasel that pops his head out of one of the pouches. What the argument is about is hard to tell as it's in a completely foreign tongue to anything you've ever heard.

[sblock=ooc]Good, I can finally see if the effort of going for rage prophet was worth it, and the weasel gets to have some fun.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 8, 2012)

With a wave of his hand, Anaerion dismisses the leapord.  He starts to make his way over to the body of the the caster they defeated, and starts to look through the man's pockets, looking for anything and everything that could be useful.  He is a little startled when Ausk and his weasel start having an argument about...._wait did the weasl talk before?

_"Hey look!  They are getting along swimmingly now!  I think.  What are they saying?"  "For once, I have no idea." "Lame."

Once Anaerion gathers everything, he retreats to the man's office, and begins to see what is magical amongst his items.

[sblock]
Loot the body, and cast detect magic.  See if there is a spell book on him 

But, more importantly, 4th level spells WOOT!
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Open Slot
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Open Slotx3
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2012)

Previous post reported.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2012)

As Ausk and his weasel enter into an indecipherable argument, Anaerion turns the body onto its back, then sifts through the blood-stained robes of the man. With his face cloth removed, Rylidak confirms this is Rumpman Myre, the middenstone baron. 

"No wonder he could undercut the other middenstone factories," she mutters as she looks across the now decimated zombie workforce.

The elf puts both mundane and mystic senses to the task of searching Myre's corpse. The warm red of a moderate evocation aura draws the wizard's gaze first to the ring on the man's left hand. He recognizes patterns of a ring designed to counter spells, though this one is currently empty. He wears a similar ring on his other hand, though this has no magical glow; Anaerion suspects it may have been the object bonded to him, and thus of no real value after the caster's death. 

Inside the robes, a vial glows with the spinning violet of a potion made to heal moderate wounds in a body.

There are no more magical items on his body, though Anaerion does spot a large key ring on the man's belt. There are several standard-looking keys, and another of a clearly different make. The key's bow includes an elaborately-etched C. 

Up the steep middenstone staircase Anaerion moves to continue searching. The door to the next room is locked, but it takes only a few tries of the ring to find the right key. A small cot lies in one corner of this room, opposite a desk and rickety wooden chair. A door to the north hangs ajar, revealing a small water closet in the alcove beyond. There is a stench in here different from the factory proper, and it takes Anaerion little time to discover the source: In the rubbish bin lie the charred remains of papers and bindings. Digging through them shows just enough runic script to tell Anaerion that he has found Myre's spellbooks, though they are now as dead as the caster himself.

[sblock=ooc]Myre is wearing a Ring of Counterspells (no spell cast on it yet), carrying a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, and also has a standard dagger and a ring of keys. I'll update the first post with loot now. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anaerion sighs when he finds the remains of the spellbook. Even his soul sounds mad at the disposal of it "Really?  Burning a book?  I am glad you killed him now.  Such a waste."

[sblock]
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Sad Anaerion is sad 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Open Slot
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Open Slotx3
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2012)

After retrieving his dropped weapons, Kalgor joins the others in searching the office.  After seeing the ashes of the spellbook, he goes back out and down to the lower platform, just to stab the dead body once again.  "Spiteful fool!" 

Eventually, he notices that Gragnor is limping a bit, and tends to his wounds. After feeling a bit better, "I feeelss a change coming onn."  Kalgor dismisses Gragnor, taps his foot for a couple of minutes, and then resummons the kitty.  

"Betterr.  Lett mee seee."   Scrambling back up the stairs onto the platform and backing up for a running start, Gragnor jumps off of the platform, clears the middlestone pits, and lands of the catwalk at the far end of the building where the stairwell is.  Turning around, he returns this time, without even taking the running start.  "Thhat workss."
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
+1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 1/1 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 greatsword, Sickened
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +6, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +18, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: STR 11-1, Mage Armor 2.50 hours, Sickened -2

Rylidak Kel
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +11/+6 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 2/2 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 6 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
Effects: Sickened[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2012)

Rylidak raises an eyebrow as Kalgor vents his frustration on the corpse, then keeps it raised as Gragnor shows off his new mobility. She says little else, however, perhaps still queasy from the fumes in the factory.

[sblock=ooc]heh. I have no idea why it amuses me that Kalgor's stabbing dead bodies over, but it gave me a giggle, anyway. 

Let me know if there's anything else you guys want to do here. If not, just let me know what the plan is: Pearl to restock? Inn to rest? A report to the Mayor? Straight on to the Asylum? Or something else entirely? [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Without a lot more money, Ausk has no reason to visit the pearl. I would say either to the inn to rest or ask around about the one remaining guy to figure out how to best get to him and what he is capable of in combat.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Either back to the inn so Anaerion can put Dispel Magic into his spell book, or onto the next place for some scouting. I picked up Arcane Eye, so both myself and Grangor can scout. Or both even. Anaerion picked uo fast study, so it would only take a minute to get his 4 open slots filled. [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Back to the inn for lunch and to let our mage fully prepped.  We already know we need to storm the asylum to get the last bad guy, Crove.  A little background about the asylum from Rylidak to prep with would be nice.  If she could draw a map, that would be better. 

Kalgor has several first level scrolls to choose from as well. Maybe stop at the Pearl first to get a couple of books for Malkovian.  I think we are going to need him happy for the last two fights.  He would be really unhappy if Anaerion gets to stop and read for an hour and he doesn't.  

So, Pearl first, then Inn to prep spells and plan a battle map. Anaerion keeps the ring and charges it up.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 9, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> [sblock=ooc]Back to the inn for lunch and to let our mage fully prepped.  We already know we need to storm the asylum to get the last bad guy, Crove.  A little background about the asylum from Rylidak to prep with would be nice.  If she could draw a map, that would be better.
> 
> Kalgor has several first level scrolls to choose from as well. Maybe stop at the Pearl first to get a couple of books for Malkovian.  I think we are going to need him happy for the last two fights.  He would be really unhappy if Anaerion gets to stop and read for an hour and he doesn't.
> 
> So, Pearl first, then Inn to prep spells and plan a battle map. Anaerion keeps the ring and charges it up.[/sblock]



OOC: Anaerion already picked up 40 gp worth of books last visit I forgot to add it when I bought the dispel magic scroll, but looking at the mystic pearl thread I did have it there. So no need to head there.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2012)

Their search of the factory concluded, the party slinks out the side door through which they entered, where the never-ending rain is actually a pleasant change from the putrid stench of the middenstone factory. 

Soon enough, Rylidak has lead the group back through the tangle of streets to the Inn, where she nods a quick acknowledgement to the desk clerk as she follows the others up to whichever room they've chosen for planning. 

Anaerion settles in with his books as Malkovian, in a bit of a snit, opens one of his own new acquisitions to alleviate his mood.

"I'm afraid what I know of Crove's Asylum is merely by reputation," Rylidak admits when pressed for more information. "The eastern cliff of the Kopec isn't my jurisdiction, so I've never had cause to visit. Before this, Crove's been so good at his practice, he not only houses the generally insane, but he has a contract with the Crow's whereby he takes those prisoners we've deemed mentally deficient. 

"We thought we were helping them, that such broken souls might actually be mended in the asylum where they'd merely be fodder for sane prisoners otherwise. I can only hope this obsession of Crove's only means he's neglected his charges, and not ... used them in some way to forward his goals."

[sblock=ooc]I like to think I'm nice, but I'm not that nice. No map for you, I'm afraid. Rylidak does know the way, however. 

Below is the level up and new stat block for her. I'm okay with swapping out her new spell or feat if you guys want, but you'll need to do that before you leave the inn. I believe I read right and you're heading out today, correct? So used spells / slots remain used, though any new ones you gained from leveling are available.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak Leveling info]Class: Paladin
      BAB: +6/1 to +7/+2
     Fort: No Change
      Ref: No Change
     Will: No Change
     Feat: Lunge
     Features: Smite Evil extra time per day (3/day total)
           2nd level spell: Weapon of Awe

       HP: Max -2 (8 +1 Con +1 toughness)
Skill Pts: +3 = +2 (Class) +1 (favored class)
Skill ranks added: +1 each Disable Device, Perception, Sense Motive [/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak new mini-stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 56 Current: 53
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anaerion sits down in his room (to be away from everyone for the temporary), and pulls out the scroll he purchaed early.  After casting a spell to understand the magic that is imbedded in it, and then getting Malkovian set up with his books to read, Anaerion starts to read over magical inscriptions. 

_OK, so by targeting the spell weave with a blast of abjuration , I could remove it.  Wow, I wish I had known that for that rubber tentacle spell. Oh well.  Hmm...Wait, why use the Praxium's third law with it?  That makes no sense...The 1st would be a better way to distrupt the spell weave.  Lazy scriber..._

Finally comprehending how the spell will work, Anaerion takes out an ink pot, and starts scribbling down the complicated magical spellwork needed to remove spells on a target.  It takes some time, but when it is completed Anaerion wipes his hands clean of the ink that stained his hands.  He then takes a quick look over his spell book on last time, and quickly 4 more spells that should help in the upcoming fight.  Anaerion then looks up to his amulet, now hovering up the air to better read the book, and asks "I meant to ask, did you find anything interesting in that book from last night?"


[sblock=OOC]
Woot, Dispel Magic.  I hope we wont have to use it, but given the last fight I figured its time to start learning it.  Since Anaerion still has most of his spells, I have no issue with continuing on.  

So, hopefully after 3 hours of study time, Malkovian is slightly happier, at least enough to give us what he read last night in the Aklo book.  And enough to help us in this final push.

Feat wise that works. Spell wise I like Fire of Entanglement

[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Is Temperamental. Does not gain access to the following abilities.

Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimenstion Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Are you guys waiting on me? I wasn't sure if there was any more planning / prep you planned. In any case, between the leveling and the time spent learning spells, I suppose it wouldn't hurt for me to go over what I have in terms of resources I'm tracking on you guys. Let me know if you have different numbers. I'm only listing HP on characters that I don't have as full:

Hit points:

Rylidak: 62/65 HP (I had her HP listed wrong in the previous mini-stats update. Fixed below).
Ausk: 61/94 HP
Gragnor: 30/38 HP

Defenses:

Anaerion: Mage Armor 1.5 hours
Gragnor: Mage Armor EXPIRED

Finite resources used:
Rylidak: 1 use lay on hands.
Anaerion: Cast mage armor, summon monster, invisibility, magic missile
Ausk: 8/13 rounds rage remaining
Ausk: 3 spells cast (1st level) 
Kalgor: Cast lesser rejuvenate eidolon, mage armor

Okay, if I've missed something, let me know. And, of course, with 4 hours for the rest of the characters to kill, I'm fine with retconning in any other healing you might decide to do; just let me know what resources you use to accomplish it. [/sblock]

[sblock=Rylidak new mini-stats]
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 14, 2012)

OOC If Malkovian isn't going to salty anything I'm done.  Anaerion wants to look more into the book, but we're under a time crunch with angry rampaging evil guy.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> OOC If Malkovian isn't going to salty anything I'm done.  Anaerion wants to look more into the book, but we're under a time crunch with angry rampaging evil guy.




salty? I think I'm missing a reference.  

BTW, I think with 4 hours of good reading under his belt, it makes sense to me that Malkovian is probably back to some level of contentment. I was reading over his entry, and unless I missed it, I don't believe you need a full 24 hours before Mal is over his snits, just the books? Since SK suggested it, and he's the one who put Mal's stats together, I think I'm probably okay rules wise on that, too.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Ausk is good to go whenever. He'll probably spend most of the time waiting arguing with Alf as if it was a perfectly normal thing to be doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Gragnor was at 18/26, then got 11 HP back from the lesser rejuvenate eidolon to heal him back to full.  Then, leveling carried him up to the 38/38.

Kalgor purchased 4 Cure Light Wounds potions at the last stop to the Pearl, so each person has one on them.  He also still had one from previous, so there are 5 total to use if necessary.

Kalgor gives Anaerion one of the See Invisibility scrolls, since he can use it.  He keeps the other two for himself.  He has an Invisibility Purge scroll, but his UMD is weak.

We have two Rings of Protection +1.  Kalgor is wearing one.  Who has the other?  I assume Anaerion is wearing the Ring of Counterspells.

Malkovian only needs an hour a day of reading to be happy.  So, our rest period gave him plenty of time.  He is greedy, and will read all night when he has the chance though. [/sblock]Gragnor after resting still feels a little weak, so he asks for a little restoration from the paladin. Rylidak uses her memorized Lesser Restoration to return Gragnor to full strength.  After leveling, it matters.

"Tell me just before you are finished with the reading."

Before leaving to hunt Crove, Kalgor is going to take his armor off, put his bonded amulet on, disabling Granor's amulet for the moment, cast mage armor on Gragnor, take the amulet off, and put the his armor back on.  Kalgor sorely needs to get paid to buy better armor and move his bonded item to a different body slot.  "Okay, ready."

[sblock=mini-stats]         *Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility, Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge, 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 greatsword
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.9 hours

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),  Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two  hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None         [/sblock][sblock=Ausk]Heal up.  Being down by a third going into the hard battles is a bad idea.  You are a healer and have a wand.  Fix thyself.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]If no one else wants it, Ausk will take the other ring of protection. It won't help a lot if the dice rolls on this board are any indication, but it's worth trying. I had completely forgotten about the wand; real life has been a bit crazy the last couple months. Something tells me it isn't going to last long at this point if he keeps taking significant damage; it simply won't be able to keep up.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 14, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> salty? I think I'm missing a reference.
> 
> BTW, I think with 4 hours of good reading under his belt, it makes sense to me that Malkovian is probably back to some level of contentment. I was reading over his entry, and unless I missed it, I don't believe you need a full 24 hours before Mal is over his snits, just the books? Since SK suggested it, and he's the one who put Mal's stats together, I think I'm probably okay rules wise on that, too.  [/sblock]



[Sblock] OOC nope I mistyped . 

Ausk can use the scroll of invisibility purge. Though if Anaerion can see it he would glitterdust it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yep, mind blanked on the oracle==cleric for spells.  Ausk gets the Invisibility Purge scroll to hold and use when the time is right.

+1 Ring of Protection to Ausk, yes.  Our mage shouldn't be stepping into melee range.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Once Anaerion returns from his study, he nods towards Kalgor to allow him time to start buffing up.

He then turns towards the rest of the party and starts with "Let me go over what we know about this monster, in case it shows up.  First, we know that no one as ever seen it before.  I am willing to bet that it is invisible.  Second, alchemical items have no effect on it.  Neither Fire nor Cold effected it, from Hyve's discussion.  It also can see without its eyes, so blinding and fog will not be useful.   Finally, I can confidently say that we have already weakened it, because 2 of the 3 men who summoned it are now dead.  We should have a much easier time once we kill Crove."

With a chime of "Well, it shouldn't be _too_ hard.  I mean, you already dealt with rubber tentacles.  How hard could killing this creature be?" from Anaerion's soul, Anaerion smiles and says "I'm ready when you are."
[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: is happy again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimenstion Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 15, 2012)

"Weakened, or strengthened? It sounded to me like this thing was the hunter, seeking their death to make itself that much more powerful, but perhaps I understood wrong."


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Bah. Sorry 'bout that, SK. I had my head screwed on backwards, and for no good reason kept thinking 'lesser restoration' not 'lesser rejuvenate.' So I ditched the 1 STR damage when I should have fixed the HP instead. Thanks much for keeping me on the path, SK  (and now you've actually used lesser restoration, so Gragnor's all good).

Okay, so Rylidak's the only one carrying any damage (3hp down), and the gear appears to be distributed to everyone's liking.

Also, because I'm not intentionally trying to confuse folks on this score: the book told you guys that the Spawn only gains strength in the case where the beast itself kills its callers; if they die by other means (as the two you've killed), the creature gains no power. Okay, let's get things moving. Good luck. [/sblock]

Studies, healing, and redistribution of equipment complete, the party gathers together and heads back out into the streets of Kostry Kopec. The rain remains a constant annoyance, but at this point, you're starting to wonder what it was like to walk around outside without it. The panicked crowds have started to thin, though that's likely more due to their having made it out of the beseiged town than due to decreased tension. 

Rylidak's stoic presence doesn't seem to do anything to assuage the nerves of those you do encounter, but they at least seem to keep their distance as the group makes its way one more time though the tangles of the kopec's streets. The vaguely brighter bit of clouds above might be the sun, but its cold light does little more but maintain your bearings as Rylidak leads you down the hill to the southeast corner of the town.

Unlike most of the rest of the town, The large asylum building appears to made from actual stone, not the 'midden' variety. The front of the single story structure also boasts no windows. The grounds out front appear to be deserted as you approach the wrought iron gate with its stylized "C" -- anyone who looked at Myre's keys will recognize that this letter matches what they found on the odd key from the middenstone baron's keyring. The gate itself stands unbarred, and as you gaze down the short drive, keen eyes notice that the front door appears to be slightly ajar, as well.

[sblock=ooc]Map attached. You and the gate are off the western side of the map, by however much you're interested in being (the doors you see on the map are the front doors to the building). The gate is attached to a wall that's low enough you don't have to worry about any skill checks to hop it. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anaerion stares at the open doors with slight concern.  "Um, wasn't the other guy's doors locked?  Why would Crove's door be open?  I have a spell that will let me scout ahead, so not to put Grangor at risk.  At any rate, the key will not be needed."

[sblock]
With both Hyve's and Myre's doors locked, and this being their (supposed) boss, either Crove forgot, or its a trap.

If no one stops him, Anaerion is going to scout with Arcane Eye.  DC 24 Perception check to spot it.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: is happy again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimenstion Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 15, 2012)

Upon leaving the inn, Kalgor once again casts his protection against the perpetual rain of this forsaken city for himself and the cat.

arriving...

When the mage wants to take the lead in sneaking, Gragnor bows and flourishes with his paw, "Go ahead."

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 greatsword, Umbrella (.9 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.9 hours, Umbrella (.9 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),   Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two   hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'll give SS21 time to chime in, and if he doesn't object, we'll go for it. I assume you're using the "look at everything" version, which moves 100 ft / minute? Also, is Anaerion making use of the Ring of Counterspells? If so, let me know which spell he's cast on it. No worries either way, just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 15, 2012)

The plan sounds good to me.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2012)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]I'll give SS21 time to chime in, and if he doesn't object, we'll go for it. I assume you're using the "look at everything" version, which moves 100 ft / minute? Also, is Anaerion making use of the Ring of Counterspells? If so, let me know which spell he's cast on it. No worries either way, just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything.[/sblock]




[sblock]
Ring: I am considering dispel magic, but am waiting for the result of the eyes to decide. 

Eye: That works. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2012)

Knowing that sitting at the front gate for a lengthy stay would only ask for trouble, Rylidak jabs her chin to a nearby alley where the party will have a line of sight to the asylum's front door without having to sit in the open while Anaerion works. 

The elf digs out a bit of bat fur from his pouch, then begins  a very lengthy ritual. Muttering under his breath, he traces several intricate patterns in the air. Each sweep of his hand slowly builds the glowing representation of an eye in the air, each syllable seeming to give the construct more solidity. 

A full ten minutes passes as the party watches the process, then finally, the giant eye blinks once and vanishes from sight. Anaerion finds himself possessed of a direct, close up view of the gap in the front door to the asylum. Dim light flickers beyond, though such has always been enough for his elven sight. He nudges with his mind, and the vision proceeds inside.

The entryway is clear of furniture, but not of people. Three figures are spaced around the entryway, each bound tightly by ropes and straight-jackets. The man to the north merely rocks back and forth, knees to his chest. The flickering light of the candles in wall sconces gives him a glazed look.

A woman to the east of the room has just enough slack to be laying on the floor, where she licks at the filthy surface. She's apparently been here long enough that she's licked clean nearly all of the floor she can reach, though her blackened tongue continues to seek out more.

The young man to the south is much like the first. He rocks slowly, biting his lip. Like the woman, however, he's apparently been at his activity for a good long while. Blood runs down his chin and stains the front of his shirt as Anaerion takes in the fact that the man hasn't just been biting his lip; he's managed to eat most of it. Neither pain nor blood seem to have fazed him, however.

There are five doors out of the entry hall: a pair of double doors at the east end, Doors into rooms directly to the north and south of the eastern exit, and a fifth door nearer the entrance and to the south. All of them, like the front door of the Asylum, lie cracked open...

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty, I'm going to try to make this as simple as possible, and let me know if you guys want me to modify in some way:

With the 'look at everything' method for Arcane Eye, the eye can move 100 ft / minute. The duration of the spell is 7 minutes at Anaerion's current level. I plan on just counting out 700 feet, then calling the duration expired. I think that's easier than trying to figure out if something is or isn't a pause, etc.

Because I'm assuming the eye's constantly moving, then, and Anaerion's relaying info as he gets it, I'll reveal the map, but won't be adding NPCs to it. I'll leave it up to you guys to note where / how many folks are in any location in whatever detail you like. It seems a decent compromise between forcing you to create your own map and just throwing open the floodgates for everything.

Sound good? 

If so, I just need to know which door Anaerion wants to try first.  [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Distance remaining: 695 / 700 ft.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anaerion shakes his head after describing the men and women in the room, but keeps concentrating to move his eye forward.

[sblock=Left hand Rule]
Move like this:
C15->F15->G14-> G13.  Should be 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2012)

The invisible eye floats on, Anaerion's scrying magics unnoticed by the souls strapped into the room. Floating to the northwest, the eye enters the door hanging ajar there. A single, heavy metal chair sits bolted to the floor, heavy leather restraining straps attached to its arms and legs. Anyone seated in it would be facing the large blackboard on the opposite wall. While there is nothing written on it, the pattern of gouges suggest that someone hasn't been shy about applying his or her fingernails to it. 

This room has no inhabitants, but the eye shows Anaerion that there is another room: a small door stands ajar on the eastern wall. 

[sblock=ooc] I count 30' total, as well, including the 5' it took to enter the building. I believe every other diagonal counts as two squares, so I'm going to note how many you've taken so I don't have to dig back

670 / 700 feet remaining  (1 diagonal)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anaerion instructs the eye to keep moving.

[sblock=Insructions]
G13->F12(10)->F11(5)->E11(Observe)(5) ->F11(5)->G12(5)->G14 (Observe)(10) ->H14(5) = 25'

Left hand rule keeps plugging away.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2012)

The rest of us wait patiently while Anaerion does his remote exploration.


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, guys. Weekends are increasingly bad for me to post. 

js45, I came up with 45' of movement for the pattern you just described, not 25. Let me know if I'm missing something.

Also, since I think the pattern is pretty clear at this point, unless I mention that a door is closed, assume it's ajar and the eye can float past it to whatever lies beyond.[/sblock]

Drifting through the other door, Anaerion sees a smaller office connected to the room with the restraining chair. It seems rather neat and unremarkable, as well as being uninhabited.

Returning to the entryway, the elf pushes his preternatural sensor through the set of double doors to the east. Narrow hallways with the same weak, flickering candlelight sconces lead north and south, both of them continuing around corners. There is a door close by along the northern hallway (H12), and the far end of the northern hallway has another door ajar (H6). 

The eastern hallway is much wider, with another set of ajar double doors at the far end (N14 & N15). The doors that flank this wide hallway (L14 & L15), however, catch Anaerion's magical eye. While the others are cracked open, these two hang wide open. He thinks, too, that he sees the shadows from these open doorways moving with more than the flicker of candlelight. He can't tell from his present angle, but he believes someone lies on the other side of each one, if the shadows are to be believed. 

        *GM:*  625 / 700 feet remaining (3 diagonals)


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anaerion urges the eye forward (H14 ->L14) to investiagte these wide open doors.

After re-interating what he sees towards the rest of the group, Anaerion contineues with "It seems that we are getting invited into this place.  It appears he somehow knows we are comming. "


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2012)

At Anaerion's mental command, the eye continues forward to the open doors. Each opens onto the top landing of a descending stairwell. Much like in the lobby, each landing has another straightjacketed figure held in place, this time, with chains: on the northern landing, an emaciated young girl sways to and fro with her eyes closed, lips pursed and sucking on the ends of wispy hair she's managed to catch in her mouth. The southern landing holds a young man with wild eyes and circles shaved out of the hair along his head. He appears to be muttering something as his eyes dart about, but the magical eye can only share visual information, so Anaerion can only guess as to the content of the manic mumurings. As before, the asylum residents don't seem to feel the scrying eye upon them.

        *GM:*  605 / 700 feet remaining (3 diagonals)


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 21, 2012)

Anaerion forces the eye down the stairs


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2012)

Anaerion maneuvers the eye into the closest stairwell and down. At the bottom, he discovers another man at the foot of the stairs. Chained like the mirrored prisoner above, though this time merely with an ankle manacle. He is free to stand, and his hands free, as well. It's also evident the poor soul has put those hands to some use: Scrawlings of gibberish cover the walls the man can reach, and the elf finds himself thankful his spell only transmits sensory information of a single sort when he watches the man reach into the back of his trousers for more ... 'ink' for his writings.

Not wishing to dwell on it, Anaerion angles the eye past the occupied scribbler, around the corner and into the hallway outside the stair. The stone tiles on the floor here are of a deep green. The opposite stairwell is exposed like the one Anaerion used. Like the other, he sees a figure milling about, glazed look on his face and chain on his ankle. This one seems less interested in writing, instead merely spinning in place until his chain is wrapped taught around his legs, then unwinding and winding up the other direction.

To the west, the hall ends in a large pair of massive iron doors, while to the east the hall opens into a room containing a round table and a few chairs. Or, rather, the remnants of same. A quartet of humanoids stand amidst wooden rubble, the legs and shapes of which suggest furniture. Anaerion has no idea if the quartet are responsible for the damage, but given that they're all brandishing pieces at one another and swinging poorly in an effort to put the pieces to work as weapons, it's likely. Some of them are speaking, though as before, Anaerion's spell gives him no way to tell what they're saying; again, however, the combination of words while waving chair legs like clubs suggests they're threatening one another.

Chains are evident here, as well, though for some reason this group of drooling, glossy-eyed souls have a longer leash, giving them the run of the room, though they seem to be tethered enough to avoid leaving it.

An iron door in the southern wall of the eastern room hangs wide open; The door to the north is closed.

        *GM:*  580 / 700' remaining (3 diagonals)


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 26, 2012)

So as to not to disturb the concentrating mage, Gragnor and Kalgor pass the time by playing tic-tac-toe in the dirt at their feet. So far, Gragnor's up three games over Kalgor.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ausk settles in quietly as the weasel chooses this time to launch into some kind of spiel, and gets rather more animated than you've ever seen a weasel get. If Ausk notices the weasel, he makes no indication of it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anaerion orders the eye through the open door.


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2012)

Anaerion urges the eye forward (L15), and almost instantly, the demeanor of the lunatics changes. One of the fighting quartet stops and points, wide-eyed, directly at Anaerion (or, it seems he's pointing at the elven mage, given his perspective from the eye). The others turn at the prompting--after one of them takes an opportunistic whack at the pointer--and all four run to the end of their chains, jumping and reaching toward the point in space from which Anaerion percieves them. Their wide mouths and red faces would suggest they're yelling something at 'him,' but all Anaerion hears is the chatter of Alfred and the occasional muttered curse from Kalgor as Gragnor claws in his mark for another win. A quick 'glance' to the far stairwell (the closer one is no longer visible due to the corner and angle) shows Anaerion that the previously content-to-twirl inmate is also staring at the eye, ripping at his own hair and apparently adding to the screams.

[sblock=ooc]I stopped partway through the move, since it seemed to me this turn of events might lead to a change of tactics. So far as I can tell, an Arcane Eye isn't 'attackable,' so it can't be destroyed via mundane attacks, but it seems pretty clear to Anaerion that the lunatics within his perception can at present see his floating sensor.

Since they might now be perceived as obstacles (though as I said, not being attackable, I'd allow Anaerion to choose to simply move through / past any creatures as I have up until now), I threw in the chained folk on the map for now.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  575 / 700' remaining (3 diagonals)


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anaerion's shocked face is clearly visible to his allies, and he spends a couple seconds thinking quickly about where to go. 

Deciding for now to retreat , Anaerion races the eye back up the stairs.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2012)

"Relax, you already tripped the alarm, so get as much map as you can.  They can't poke a flaming hot iron through that eye and burn yours?"

"Hmm... Or can they?"

Gragnor peeks around the corner to watch the physical building entrance for activity.


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2012)

Anaerion shifts his senses backwards, noting that as he turns back up the stairs, the lunatics--though clearly still riled--seem to be looking about as if they've lost sight of him. Indeed, the lunatic at the foot of the near stairs, though riled by the others, doesn't seem to notice as Anaerion's sensor passes right over him. The young lady at the top of the stairs seems to have stopped swaying from whatever commotion she percieves through the stairwell (Anaerion has no way of telling what or how much noise might be carrying upwards), but she, too, doesn't notice Anaerion's magical eye as it hovers over her.

Outside, Gragnor watches the front door, but for now doesn't seem to detect any activity.


        *GM:*  550'/700' remaining


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2012)

The activity only seems to confuse the mage, thinking quickly. After a couple seconds, he orders the eye back down the stairs, but instead of going towards the open door he goes towards the west door.  If nothing strange happens Anaerion will make the eye scout around.

OOC: ok, so if the people seem to react seeing the (invisible?) eye in the basement, back it up.  Get a layout of the area. It seems that the downstairs is the place to be...


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Looks like ENWorld came back up while I was out of town. Huzzah!  Okay, let's see keep going…[/sblock]

Anaerion sends the eye back down the stairs, but moves west instead of east this time. While still a bit riled, none of the lunatics who previously responded to the eye seem to be aware of its return with Anaerion's change in direction. 

A long hallway lined with doors stretches both north and south from the eye's position (J15) before the iron portal. Unlike most of the others, the doors to down the hallway appear to be closed, though he thinks he sees a small recess near the top of the closest ones which might suggest a window. 

[sblock=map]Argh. I can't figure out how to get the new board to upload my map properly (I keep giving it the file location and hitting upload, but then it completes without apparently uploading anything. So, Photobucket linking it is. Apologies for the sprawl:






[/sblock]
        *GM:*  525'/700' remaining (3 diagonals).


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 13, 2012)

Anaerion moves towards the small recess, hoping to get a quick view inside


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2012)

As both hallways seem to look about the same, Anaerion picks one at random and heads to the door. The recesses are indeed windows -- barred windows -- in the doors.

Inside another inmate sits cross-legged on a straw mattress, slowly picking at a mostly-empty plate of some kind of mush within his cramped cell. A burlap sheet is rolled up in in one corner, near a bucket which, if the flies are any indication, serves as his toilet.

A glance backwards shows Anaerion that the next door appears to be another cell, though he sees no occupant in this one.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

        *GM:*  505 / 700 ft remaining (3 diagonals)


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 15, 2012)

Gragnor continues to confound and beat Kalgor or leave the game of tic-tac-toe in at least a tie.
[sblock=Suggestion]We  might want to simply have the eye go right-hand rule or left-hand rule  and quicken the pace a bit.  Otherwise it might be Valentine's day  before we get through all the intermediate steps of mapping.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2012)

The weasel finally seems to have finished whatever it had to say, and with a final roll of his eyes, Ausk comes over to watch the game of tic-tac-toe.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2012)

Satin Knights said:


> Gragnor continues to confound and beat Kalgor or leave the game of tic-tac-toe in at least a tie.
> [sblock=Suggestion]We  might want to simply have the eye go right-hand rule or left-hand rule  and quicken the pace a bit.  Otherwise it might be Valentine's day  before we get through all the intermediate steps of mapping.[/sblock]




[sblock=Agreed]
 I wanted to speed this along anyway.   [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], ignore any cells for now and keep going.  If he finds any open doors, have Anaerion peer into them to get an idea, but do not go through the doors for now.  Like SK said, get an idea as to where all the doors are on the basement.  Crove is leading us down here from what I can tell. Wide open doors are way too suspicous when the other two where still locked behind doors.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with auto-piloting however much you want me to. I just don't want anyone to feel I'm taking over, or intentionally making anti-party choices or what have you. If you want a generic order of exploration, I'll be happy to do that for you. As I said, it doesn't appear the eye can harm or be harmed, so at worst I'm sending it into areas where one or more creatures are able to see it. If you're okay with that, I'll be happy to burn through in whatever direction you like. For now, though, the closest hallways.[/sblock]

The cell block is generally unremarkable as Anaerion's eye sweeps south. Most of the cells are empty, their straw mats abandoned -- probably this is where those souls chained up elsewhere normally reside. In the southern section, Anaerion notes only one other inmate, all the way in the south of the block. As he rounds back toward the main hall, the wizard decides to take a chance, forcing the eye quickly ahead. A glance reveals that, indeed, as soon as he moves through the area, the inmates notice him again and react with violent intent, but once he's in the northern hall of cells, none of the smattering of lunatics he sees react to his presence.(four here: two in the east hall, one on the north, and a fourth in the west)

In fact, when the eye returns to its position on the western edge of the main lower hall, none of the bound lunatics react. The quartet at the far end continue their scuffling as if it doesn't exist.

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

        *GM:*  255/700 feet remaining (3 diagonals). I'm pausing here since that burned a fair bit of distance, and I want to make sure you still want to venture into the section where the eye seems to be visible before I push on.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, looks like JS is overwhelmed with work or holidays at the moment.  Just push on and map it out for us.  Loonies have a hard time convincing someone in charge they have seen something anyways. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty, then, here we go[/sblock]

The eye ventures forward, and unsurprisingly, the chained inmates swing and clamor to attack it. Anaerion ignores the ineffective blows and moves through the open door to the south. He passes another inmate in the first room (D27), a bulky man with a still-sewn surgical cut across his forehead. The man's eyes widen as the floating eye passes. The man starts to rush the door, but Anaerion's seen this enough before that he moves on. 

The next three rooms are empty, though one is disturbingly bloodstained in several places. 

At the end of the hallway is a door with a single, barred window and a stout oak timber holding it closed from the east side (D31). The eye notes a hallway on the other side, and Anaerion slips through the bars to continue. 

The door at the end of this shorter hallway has been ripped off its hinges, and so presents no bar to the eye's progress, either. There are no light sources within this room, but the elf's natural low light senses seem adequate to view his surroundings using the cast-off from the hall behind.

What he finds is a large basement which has all but been consumed by a large, water-filled sinkhole, while stone pillars support the dripping, fungus-caked ceiling above. A steeply sloped rubble floor mostly surrounds a dark lake. At the eastern end of the chamber, a single, worked-stone room remains, although its floor and walls are already beginning to crumble away into the sinkhole. (D32)

The sinkhole looks to be about 30 feet deep from Anaerion's magical vantage point at the entry to the room. About a third of it is filled with brackish water. The pit seems to be a waste dump, if the various waste and rotting food castoffs are any indication. 

Seeing no other egress, Anaerion is about to back the eye from the room when a bit of movement catches his attention. He realizes that what he first mistook for the glisten of wet garbage is in fact a great, lidless eye. The creature doesn't appear to react to Anaerion's spell, so he believes his invisibility has returned. Indeed, given how it almost blended into the background from its passive stillness, the elven wizard is certain he'd have missed it had the creature been actively attempting to hide itself from him.

Now that he's looking, he recognizes barbs where he thought there had just been more broken bits of wood and bone, tentacles he's mistaken for mere ripples in the mud. He recognizes this creature: a Chaos Beast, which is rumored to have the ability to turn anyone it touches into another of its kind. 

The eye shrinks away from the discovery, as Anaerion can't help but feel unsettled being so close to it, even if he knows logically there is no immediate danger. His vision jets back up the hallway where he'd come, where the inmate he'd passed appears to be waving through the bars. Anaerion turns the vision a moment, vaguely curious as the waving appears to be non-aggressive. The man starts, then quickly holds up his tattered sheet, on which he's written (with what, Anaerion's far past guessing in this asylum):

_Help! Not insane! Prisoner!_

The man appears to be trying to say something, as well, but without an auditory component to the spell, Anaerion can't say what it is. He does recognize the panic in his eyes a moment later, the head-shaking plea and reach toward the eye. It's then that Anaerion realizes it's becoming harder to see the man, and a moment later, the elven wizard sees only the alley where he and the others huddled during his scouting.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, by my calculation, Anaerion had just enough distance/time left to get to the end and back before the spell ended, so that seemed like  a good act out on that one. Map in next block[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 23, 2012)

"Well, it looks like we have to rescue someone on top of saving the city." (Kn Planes=24) "I think that chaos beast is kind of dangerous.  If we don't have to fight it, it probably is best. So, you didn't see the guy running the place?  Or the big creature we are hunting? Oh well."

"So is it time to walk in the door like we are on official business?"
[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 greatsword, Umbrella (.9 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.9 hours, Umbrella (.9 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),    Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two    hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2012)

"Looks like it.  Ready when you guys are"

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimenstion Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]So, what's the plan? Knocking? Kicking down the door with a battle cry? Trying to sneak in? [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ausk shoulders his weapon once more as action seems imminent finally.

[sblock=ooc]As long as Ausk isn't expected to stealth, I'm good with whatever approach is used.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2012)

"Just a sec..." Kalgor pulls out some papers from his backpack and hands them to Rylidak. "Props are always good.  Release papers for a prisoner.  That is enough of a bluff to get past the first few."

"Well, it is better than swinging a sword at everyone.  That will have to do."  Rylidak takes the papers in hand, rolls them a bit, and marches in like she is on a mission for the crows.

Kalgor and the cat follow like dutiful soldiers.
[sblock=intentions]Head straight for D27.  Bluff "official business and keep walking" for as far as we can get.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = weapon sheathed, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 aberration bane longsword

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),     Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two     hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None
In hand: rolled papers 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 28, 2012)

Their strategy set, the party makes its way with all confidence in through the open front door. The lunatics Anaerion had seen before begin shrieking the moment they see the group enter. It's a horrendous din, though the bindings on the inmates make it a simple matter to weave through and past them into the front hall. 

Of course, it's no surprise after all that ruckus when the party finds a quartet of broad shouldered men waiting for them. Well, you think they're men. Their matching, poorly cared for studded leather and the unsightly metal cages they wear over their heads make it hard to tell much of anything about who's wearing them. 

Each also carries a nasty looking club. Both armor and weapons bear bloodstains, though they mostly seem to be older. 

"Official business! Prisoner transfer!" Rylidak declares, waving the paper Kalgor's given her. The others do their best to look like something more or less official arranged behind the Crow. 

"But Master Crove said all the prisoners was fer the special guest and weren't nobody to touch 'em," comes the reply from the man in the head of the pack. 

"Maybe they's the special guest!" says another, patting the first on the back.

"But there's six of them!" says the third, smacking the second on the back of his cage helmet with a clang.

"Five!" corrects the last. 

"Don't matter none how many they be," returns the first, looking back to the party again. "Master Crove said we'd know the guest when we seed it, and I don' know none of them. So they can't be it.

"Means they go into cages, boys!" he says, swinging his club low in an attempt to catch Rylidak's feet out from under her. The Crow deftly side-steps the attempt without even a wobble.

A second orderly rushes Ausk, but finds the other half-orc just as difficult to up end. 

The final pair, having no real avenue of attack, run off the way they came. Whether finding a way around to one of the other halls that flank the rear guard or to call for reinforcements is unclear. 

[sblock=ooc]Since she was leading the 'official' group, I moved Rylidak to the front. 

I rolled Aid Another for each of the party to help Rylidak, but the orderlies, despite being dumb as posts, are apparently used to people shoveling stories at them, and they didn't buy it.

They also managed to beat your initiative (even Anaerion's, for once. Seriously, they rolled crazy well), so they go first.

The two who closed both tried to trip, and failed miserably. The other two double moved out of sight.

*Status*

Rylidak: 62/65
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor
Ausk: 94/94
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Enemies:

Orderly 1 (AC 13): uninjured
Orderly 2 (AC 13): uninjured[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ausk just shakes his head as he stares down the fool who tried to trip him. His eyes light up with the fury of battle and a spirit appears besides, which attacks the man.

Intimidate (38), Lesser  Spirit Totem Attack (26), Lesser Spirit Totem Damage (6)  (1d20+19,1d20+7,1d4+2=[19, 19], [19, 7], [4, 2])


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 29, 2012)

When the orderlies start swinging their clubs, Gragnor doesn't hesitate in retaliating.  A furball of pain besets the orderly claw/claw/bite attacks on orderly 2 (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=28) as all three strikes land, strike+cold+shock  damage (1d3+1+1d6+1d6=13, 1d3+1+1d6+1d6=8,  1d4+1+1d6+1d6+1=15) the freezing shock goes straight to his bones.

Rylidak looks the lead orderly in the eyes, "You only get one chance to chain yourself to the wall and avoid death today, I suggest you take it.  You are not the abomination that I intend to kill today." Intimidate (1d20+2=15) as she draws her sword in a defensive posture.

With the bottleneck ahead, Kalgor draws his greatsword and watches the side corridors for approaching trouble.

[sblock=actions]Gragnor: claw/claw/bite doing 36 damage.
Rylidak: Intimidate and fighting defensively posture AC 22.
Kalgor: draw weapon, ready to attack anything menacing approaching from the north back hallway.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),      Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two      hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2012)

The wizard takes a look down the south hallway, and decides to confuse the guards who might be coming that way.  After taking a quick glance at the walls, Anaerion takes a bit of fleece out of his spell pouch, and rubs it on the wall.  He focus's hard on the scrapping of wall, and starts to shape the illusion in his mind.  He focus, and points in either direction down both the north and south wall, and a (illusionary) wall extends from the one west side of the complex and extends to the east side down both halls, sealing in the rest of them on both sides, but with enough room to have Kalgor swing an attack on them if needed.  
The "soul" of the wizard pipes up with "Hey, uh, prisoner guys?  You _really_ think its a good idea to go against a Crow of the city? On official business?  Just saying."

[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: Cast Silent Image, at an attempt to confuse those guards who would be trying to flank us. I think my caster level is high enough to get both sides.  Anaerion is making it seem that the hallway ended in a walls on both sides. Image Attached.  DC 16 Will Negates
Malkovian: Assist Rylidak's intimidate:   1d20+2=10
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2013)

Ausk's raging spirits send the orderly closest to him reeling, at which point Gragnor tears the man apart. He falls to the floor in a ravaged heap, some flesh sizzling with electrical after-effects as others boasts noticable frost. 

The surviving orderly quavers in place as Rylidak turns her menacing gaze upon him. Whatever fear the power of the party seems to have put into him, however, something else seems to compel more from him, as he continues to try to press his attack. The swing is miserably off-target.

Anaerion's magics bring walls into being at his command, and the sounds from beyond are at first encouraging.

"They done moved the walls about, en't they?" comes one voice. 

Unfortunately, the emergence of an arm through the illusory construct dashes Anaerion's hopes.

"'S not even real, you bloody idiot. Look!" the elf hears. "Means they got magic, though. Go wake those layabouts and get 'em through here," the man who saw through the illusion calls, then he finishes passing into view and closes on Anaerion.

"I'll make sure he can't cast no more o' that nonsense."

[sblock=Actions and Status]* The influence attitude part of Intimidate takes 1 minute, which would be required to get the man to tie himself up, so I went with a demoralize action, which Rylidak made, so her opponent is Shaken for 1 round. 

* Hopefully I'm playing the illusion rules right here: one of the two men made his save to disbelieve. Since figments can't support weight, that means he could move through it without effort, effectively meeting the "character faced with proof that an illusion isn't real needs no saving throw" requirement for the other. 

*Status*

Rylidak: 62/65
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor
Ausk: 108/108, 1 round rage
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Enemies:

Orderly 1 (AC 13): 22/22, shaken 1 round, uninjured
Orderly 2 (AC 13): -20/22, Dead
Orderly 2 (AC 13): 22/22, uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ausk lashes out at the original orderly with his bill as the spirit reorients itself on the newcomer.

Ausk Attack (25), Ausk  Damage(9), Spirit Attack(23), Spirit Damage(5) (1d20+11, 1d8+7, 1d20+7, 1d4+2=[14,  11], [2, 7], [16, 7], [3, 2])


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 3, 2013)

"Sooo, that didn't work huh.  Whats your next idea?"

"Summoning spell of the highest caliber"

"Wait, you don't mean..."

"Yep.  Kalgor?  he's all yours"

[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: 5' step to F14.  Acid Splash attack! 1d20+4=23, 1d3=2
Malkovian: Be pretty for now?
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 3, 2013)

Kalgor steps up to deal with the orderly that was pestering the mage.  With a mighty swing (d20+7=24), Kalgor drops (2d6+13=23) the orderly where he stands.  "Is that sufficient?" 

Since the orderly chose his fate, Rylidak obliges and returns his attack with one of her own (1d20+12=17), slicing into his arm (1d8+1=4) and then his leg (1d20+7=16) for (1d8+1=9).  The combined assault of the paladin and prophet is enough to leave this one hugging the floor, gasping for breath.

With all the orderlies dropping around him before he can get another bite in, Gragnor makes a lofty bound forward so he can get dibs on the next one coming.  

[sblock=actions]Kalgor: 5' step to H15,  nearly split the rear orderly in two.
Rylidak: Two swings, two hits, drops the shaken orderly
Gragnor: jump/fly 15' forward to L15.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),       Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two       hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2013)

Without his mental attention to it, Anaerion's wall disappears as he and Kalgor switch places. The braggart who managed to see through the illusion finds himself the quick and painful victim of acid, spirits, and steel, all of which are all too real.

Likewise, Ausk and Rylidak make quick work of their opponent. With vain hope, the orderly tries to lash out at Rylidak, but fails. The strain of the effort sends forth a fresh pulse of blood. His eyes roll backward and he falls to the ground. 

Gragnor leaps forward in anticipation of further attack. The sudden appearance of an othewordly flying cat sends the lunatics who can now see him from their places chained to the stairwell into hysterics. They shriek and screech, twisting and pulling at their chains to no avail.

As one orderly rushes the narrow hallway to stradle the bleeding body of his compatriot calling out threats of revenge for the slaying, three others charge up through the wider hallway Gragnor now has an angle on.

[sblock=Actions and status]The disabled orderly tried an attack. Missed, and taking a standard action costs him a hit point and sets him dying.

Dying orderly failed his stabilization check, so he's all the closer to being a goner.

The other four orderlies had to double move to their current positions (apparently there's not a lot of use for ranged weapons in the asylum). 

*Status*

Rylidak: 62/65
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor
Ausk: 108/108, 2 rounds rage
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Enemies:

Orderly 1 (AC 13): -1/22, Dying
Orderly 2 (AC 13): -20/22, Dead
Orderly 3 (AC 13): -8/22, Dying
Orderly 4 (AC 13): 22/22: Uninjured
Orderly 5 (AC 13): 22/22: Uninjured
Orderly 6 (AC 13): 22/22: Uninjured
Orderly 7 (AC 13): 22/22: Uninjured[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 7, 2013)

Kalgor fights on, engaging the approaching one with a powerful slice (1d20+7=26) crit fail (1d20+7=8) damage (2d6+13=25) dropping the guard with one stroke.

Gragnor moves forward and bites (1d20+9=20) another guard with shocking cold damage (1d4+1+1d6+1d6=7) stopping him in his tracks.

Rylidak comes around the corner to engage as well, striking (1d20+12=13) the guard's armor instead of piercing through.
[sblock=actions]Kalgor, stand still, std attack
Gragnor, move M15, N15, N16 to single attack bite
Ryladak, move to M16, single attack, nat 1 miss[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),       Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two       hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ausk moves to backup the paladin and cat(20' to M15), aiming his bill at the paladin's target.

Ausk attack(31, possible crit), Ausk damage (15)(1d20+11, 1d8+7=[20, 11], [8, 7])
Crit Confirm (19), Extra Crit Damage (22)(1d20+12, 2d8+14=[7, 12], [5, 3, 14])


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 8, 2013)

With the fight mostly under control,  Anaerion draws his crossbow and ensures it is loaded

[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: draw crossbow and load it
Malkovian: Be pretty for now?
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 8, 2013)

Kalgor opens the stomach of a second foe, leaving this orderly bleeding out stacked atop his comrade. Rylidak and Gragnor move quickly to intercept the rest of the reinforcements, though only the cat manages to connect. 

Spirits ringing in his ears, Ausk thunders forward. He swings his bill high to gain an angle at the orderly past Rylidak's shoulders. Feuled by rage and the cries of spirit guides, the blade rips through the crude helmet on the orderly and keeps going, splitting the man's skull in twain with a shower of red and gray.  Ausk yanks the bloody blade upward from the point where it finally stops between his enemy's shoulders, and the body crumples to the floor. 

Those orderlies who remain, now sprayed with the blood and brains of their comrade, stand in shock a brief moment, then turn with growing desperation in a bid to pay back the blood already shed. Whether the sight of Ausk's rage in action has left them shaken, or sane and trained foes are more than the orderlies' skills can manage, neither Rylidak nor Gragnor have any trouble dodging out of the way of the clumsy blows.

[sblock=Actions and Status]If an insane asylum in a stinkhole like Kostry Kopec isn't the right place for nasty gore head-splitting imagery, I don't know what is. Go Ausk!  

None of the orderlies made their stabilization checks (or their attack rolls for that matter), so not much change from last round. This is likely the last round, but since one never knows when the dice might surprise me, I'll let it play out. 

*Status:*

Rylidak: 62/65
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor
Ausk: 108/108, 3 rounds rage
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Enemies:

Orderly 1 (AC 13): -2/22, Dying
Orderly 2 (AC 13): Dead
Orderly 3 (AC 13): -9/22, Dying
Orderly 4 (AC 13): -4/22, Dying
Orderly 5 (AC 13): Dead
Orderly 6 (AC 13): 15/22
Orderly 7 (AC 13): 22/22[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 9, 2013)

Gragnor continues tearing apart the guards. claw/claw/bite (1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=15) Missing just once,  he still did enough damage (1d3+1+1d6+1d6=7, 1d4+1+1d6+1d6+1=10) to drop another guard into a bloody, sizzling pile.

Rylidak deals with the last one with a swift double strike (1d20+12=28, 1d20+7=27) crit confirm (1d20+7=15) doing enough damage (1d8+5=10, 2d8+10=15) to drop her opponent as well. 

Kalgor holds his ground for the moment, waiting for more orderlies to come around the back corners.

[sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),        Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/ two        hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None         [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ausk also holds position, letting his rage down long enough to cast a quick guidance spell on himself.

[sblock=actions]Swift action to engage moment of clarity, cancelling out the effects of rage for 1 round.
Standard action to cast guidance.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anaerion waits to confirm that no one else is comming for them.
[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: nothing
Malkovian: nothing
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2013)

*GM:*  I'm out of reasonable apologies, guys. My life's in a bit of the crapper at the moment, which means enworld time is nearly nonexistant. I have no eta on when it might smell better around my RL.   Not even time for a proper update for XP, but honestly, if we had to do a round of level-ups, I'd probably be done for...     

As the last orderly falls in a flurry of winter storm claws and righteous sword strokes, the party braces for more opposition. Other then the keening of the inmates at the stairwells, however, there is nothing. Either they've dispatched all the flunkies, or whoever might be left isn't coming (through fear or ignorance).


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Well, that went worse than expected."  Anaerion's soul quips.  "At any rate, we have a guy to talk to downstairs I believe?"

[Sblock]we are almost done right?  We have a poential talking encounter, Crove, and then the monster.  As long as we are quick we shouod be done in 3 months i think.  Since all the other higher levels are in games I have no issue waiting right now.  At least we get Time EXP.  [/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Since I'd rather be upfront that worry about spoilers: you have it right. There are two more encounters in the proposal, and you're on the cusp of both of them. I'm going to do my best to keep up, which probably means a lot more utilitarian prose. If you guys are willing to put up with it, I'm committed to finishing this for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 24, 2013)

"Well, let's forge on then.  Being polite didn't work.  This is now a hunt. Gragnor... lead."  The cat takes the lead heading deeper into the aslyum.  When he comes to a fork, "Which waayss?"  When Anaerion calls out a direction, the cat continues on.  Gragnor and then Rylidak follow the cat.[sblock=ooc]I am fine to go on.  I am running three games now, so my impatience has an outlet.   Relax and do what you can when you can.  Streamlining and hand waving trivial impedances is fine.
Continue on to the man in the cell.  So, about 60' east, push some loonies out of the way, and then 20' south.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ausk follows quietly, his bill ready to strike quickly if need be.


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2013)

The lunatics at the bottom of the stair begin to screech at the first sight of a new face. Having experienced the fits several times by now, the party hurries down without much care. They haven't gotten very far, however, when a sickly green fog rolls into the stairwell, hiding the lunatics from sight and roiling its way upward over those who have begun to descend. There's a sickly wet sound as the inmates stop screeching and begin retching...

[sblock=ooc]You have to go downstairs to reach the prisoner Anaerion saw, so I'm taking the liberty of sending you down. Both stairwells basically take you to the same place. I won't force a decision on if you would have split down both or gone in a single file down one. Whoever is in either stairwell, though, I need Fort saves vs. DC 18 to avoid becoming nauseated from a Stinking Cloud spell. It now fills both stairwells.


*Status:*

Rylidak: 62/65
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor
Ausk: 94/94
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2013)

With the poisonous fog approaching fast, Kalgor holds his breath and uses mental commands to Gragnor._ {{Hold your breath.  Find the caster.}}
_
Well, since Gragnor is in front, the first command was a little late.  Gragnor leaps and floats through the fog searching and splattering vomit as he goes.  Kalgor charges the best he can through as well, searching for the caster.  Rylidak follows the others into the cloud, but only makes it to the center before succumbing to its noxious nature and puking at the center of the cloud.

[sblock=actions]Gragnor  Gragnor's fort save (1d20+5=14) fails, single move 40', Perception (1d20+7=23)

Kalgor Fort save (1d20+5=19) succeeds, double move 40',  Perception (1d20+11=28) likely made it all the way through the cloud

Rylidak Rylidak fort save (1d20+8=14) failed, single move 20' puking, still in cloud.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anaerion, noticing the cloud in time, was able to start casting a spell that will hopefully get rid of the cloud for good!
[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: Fort Save 1d20+4=19 followed by DISPEL EVIL CLOUD OF EVIL! 1d20+7=22
Malkovian: nothing
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex2, Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fortitude save (1d20+8=11)

Ausk retches as the cloud closes in on the party, but he keeps moving down the stairs, looking for the guilty caster as he does so.


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2013)

As much of the party struggles against the noxious fumes, Kalgor manages to hold his breath and rush through it, though even as he's emerging from the putrid fog, Anaerion tears apart the magics sustaining it. The air clears, though the intensity of their exposure leaves the afflicted still overwhelmed by the effects of the poison. 

"Idiots!" screams a raspy voice. Kalgor sees him, behind the gaggle of lunatics: a wiry old man who might normally seem weak in appearance, Crove almost emanates a cold malevolence. Even the lunatics seem to sense it, as they cower before him. 

"It's coming! Can't you feel it? You'll ruin everything I've worked for. I'll feed you to the Spawn myself for this!"  he hisses. He reaches into the pouch at his waist, and tosses a handful of something glittery over the lunatics and toward the summoner. It bursts apart over Kalgor's head, a cloud of shining, course dust that threatens to blind him.

[sblock=Status and actions]No one voiced a preference for how you went down the stairs (split, different order), so I did my best to try to pick a reasonably efficient split and put people where I thought they could make it to as a result. If you guys want to re-jigger slightly, I'm fine with that. Just tell me where you think you should have ended up.

Okay: ouch, the dice aren't liking you for once. Rylidak and Gragnor both rolled max on their nausea after-effects.  They're both nauseated another 5 rounds. Ausk fared slightly better, only afflicted another 3. 

Crove cast Glitterdust at Kalgor. DC 17 Will save to avoid blinding. 

The lunatics in the stairwells are effectively harmless while they're tied up. The ones in the room at the far end are chained so that they can't reach outside it, though they can move and attack within it. Currently, however, they're cowering from Crove. As such, as long as Crove is in that area, treat them as difficult terrain instead of actual opponents. 

*Status*

Rylidak: 62/65, Nauseated 5/5 rounds
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor, Nauseated 5/5 rounds
Ausk: 94/94, Nauseated 3/3 rounds
Kalgor: 63/63, DC 17 Will save vs. blinding
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Crove (AC 18): 42/42, Uninjured, Protection from Good effect[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PC's up


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2013)

Kalgor moves in through the crowd of lunatics to get to the craziest one of all. "The creature wants to feed on you, but we will make sure that doesn't happen."  Gragnor flies over the gaggle and tries to block the southern exit.  Rylidak simply stumbles down the stairs retching, trying to get into the fight.
[sblock=Actions]Kalgor Will save vs. Glitterdust (1d20+6=25) Kalgor double move to S15
Gragnor single flying move to S17
Rylidak single move to L15[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),         Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/  two        hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 29, 2013)

With the cloud dispelled, Anaerion moves down the stairs and into room.  With Kalgor cornering a person he did not recognize, Anaerion makes the conclusion that it is Crove.  Taking a second to say "Your actions have caused the death of innocents. And you only care about your plan?!  Fall to the ground! "

Castng a grease spell to hopefully trip up Crove...
[sblock= Actions]
Anaerion: 
Move N15.
Standard: Cast Grease. DC 17. S15 S16 T15 T16.
Malkovian: nothing
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex1, Grease Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,SM3x1, Fly, Summon monster 3: Leaoprd
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ausk will try to keep the mage pinned so that when his stomach calms down, he can kill the bastard.









*OOC:*


Ausk is effectively useless for the next three rounds, so hopefully you can hold out at least that long.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 30, 2013)

The world goes slippery underneath him and Kalgor falls.
[sblock=ooc]Reflex vs. Grease (1d20+5=12) Oops![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2013)

Crove, too, falls victim to Anaerion's grease, but even as he lands on the rough stone, the man laughs. A cold, emotionless cackle. 

"Why thank you, elf," he says, gesturing to where Kalgor lies prone beside him. "The blade had me a bit worried."

With a small woosh of air, Crove disappears from view, popping back into place right next to Anaerion. No longer worrying about grease beneath him, the man rises and draws his dagger. 

"But then, I'm sure you know how fragile casters can be?"

[sblock=ooc]Crove failed his save. Used his standard action to invoke his Dimensional Steps ability, teleporting to N16. I'm slightly unclear on how that interacts with being prone. He's moving his body magically through space; it seems logical to me he can orient it how he pleases, but I'm not sure. At the very least, since it isn't the telportation subschool ability, he still has his move action.

I'm unfortunately also unclear on if the move action to stand counts as movement for purposes of 'drawing a weapon as part of movement.' So, ugh on that. 

In any case, he's at least standing next to Anaerion. I think he can have his dagger out, but if you guys have better reference, I'm fine with keeping him unarmed since I don't have the time to dig deeper for reference one way or the other.

*Status*
Rylidak: 62/65, Nauseated 4/5 rounds
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor, Nauseated 4/5 rounds
Ausk: 94/94, Nauseated 2/3 rounds
Kalgor: 63/63, Prone (Acro DC 10 check to stand?)
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Crove (AC 18): 42/42, Uninjured, Protection from Good effect[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ausk moves up to M-16, unable to do anything to do much, but his pet is less encumbered by the nausea (Fort save (1d20+5=24)), and the weasel moves to attack where his master may not. Doing a unexpected and beautiful flying leap out of the pouch where he had been watching the battle develop (Acrobatics (1d20+10=30)), he sinks his teeth into Crowe's hide, and is clearly prepared to hang on for the ride (attack (1d20+4=18), 1 subdual damage + attach).









*OOC:*


It may not be much, but its better than nothing.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 6, 2013)

It wasn't until after Anaerion casted his spell did he realize his error.  Even Malkovian himself says "Um...I think you didn't think it through there kid." as the only non puking fighter falls to floor.

Once Croove gets in front of him, Anaerion has little choice but to take a step back, corning himself into a hallway.  With a yell that hopefully Rylidak can here: "Rylidak! Get In Front of me!  HURRY! "

Switching to elven Anaeiron mutters under his breath "Alright Malkovian, is there anything else you can do to help us now?  I think we could _really_ use the help" before slamming his hands together and starts weaving magic through his body again to open up another gate to the celestial realms, calling back a lantern archon again.

[sblock]
Malkovian: Bad mouthing Anaerion...

Anaerion: 5' step back, start summoning a lanturn archon again, but not before telling Rylidak to cover him and ask Malkovian for help. As Anaerion only knows 2 of Malkovian's abilities, hopefully we can use one of the other two now...
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 51
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex1, Grease Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,Fly, Summon monster 3: Leopard, Summon monster 3: Lantern Archon
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 6, 2013)

Rylidak moves to be a meat shield for our wizard, stepping between him and the enemy.  Kalgor stands, swims out of the crowd of loonies and gets to an open area to swing his sword.  Gragnor remains at his post, corking the doorway to the awful beast beyond.
[sblock=actions]Rylidak move to N15, provoking
Kalgor: move: Reflex to stand (1d20+5=23) stand provoking, move to P16
Gragnor: puke
[/sblock][sblock=ooc]None of Malkovian's extra unknown abilities are useful at the moment.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 63/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 4/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 38/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),          Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/   two        hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Not sure where the subdual damage is coming from? If the weasel is intentionally trying not to do lethal damage, he has to take a penalty to the attack, yes? Which would make it miss. I've applied the damage as lethal damage instead, then, and you can let me know if I missed something[/sblock]

Crove yelps as the weasel sinks its teeth in, but quickly seems to come to terms with his hanger-on as the others close in. He takes a swipe at Rylidak, but even trying to hold her stomach down, the half-orc paladin is more than capable of turning out of the way. 

The quartet of cowed lunatics notice that Crove has left their immediate presence, and rise with blood in their eyes. Their chains prevent them from closing on Kalgor, so they turn their attention to the only creature close enough, swinging wildly at Gragnor, who like Rylidak manages to easily evade them despite his stomach problems.

Crove hisses when he catches sight of Anaerion beginning to cast, and raises a wooden medallion in his free hand. The group recognizes it from the swirl pattern the spawn scrawled on the wall back at the market using some poor soul's blood. 

"The old gods reach further than you think, magician," he spits out, then mutters a phrase in Aklo. Black energy emanates from him in a wave, filling each of the party members with a swift fit of pain. The lunatics, too, seem to feel it. Three of them begin bleeding from their ears, while another seems woozy, but better off.

As the party struggles against the energies, Crove makes his way past the still-nauseated fighters toward the other end of the room, swatting unsuccessfully at the attached Alfred. 

[sblock=ooc]With Crove out of their 'room,' the four loonies become active participants again, though their chains prevent them from attacking anything outside that cul-du-sac they're in. 

Crove channeled negative energy. Everyone roll Will saves vs. DC17. Failure means you take 4 damage. Success means it's only 2. Anaerion will have to make a concentration check, incorporating whichever damage value he takes, (so, DC 15 or 17 depending on the results of the save) in order to avoid losing his summons.  

Also, let me throw this one out: I THINK dimensional steps allows Crove to break out of a grapple, but I'm not entirely sure. He has to intentionally expend movement to take another creature, so it seems like if he wants to jump and leave someone behind, he gets to do that? Anyone able to point me to something that says different?

*Status* ALL: DC 17 Will save to halve 4 negative energy damage (not yet applied). 

Rylidak: 62/65, Nauseated 3/5 rounds
Gragnor: 38/38, Mage Armor, Nauseated 3/5 rounds
Ausk: 94/94, Nauseated 1/3 rounds
Alfred: 47/47, Attached
Kalgor: 63/63
Anaerion: 51/51, Mage Armor

Crove (AC 18): 41/42 scratched


Lunatic 1 (AC 12): 2/6 hp heavily wounded
Lunatic 2 (AC 12): 4/6 hp moderately wounded
Lunatic 3 (AC 12): 2/6 hp heavily wounded
Lunatic 4 (AC 12): 2/6 hp heavily wounded[/sblock]

        *GM:*  PCs up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 11, 2013)

"Your old gods mean nothing right now, Crove!" Anaerion shouts as he shrugs off the worst part of the spell, finishing the summoning with no problems.

The Archon appears in front of the paladin, and takes a short flight (N16-> M15) to get a clear shot on the mad man.  "The light will engaulf you once again!"  Anaerion yells before saying something at the archon.  Whirling slightly, two rays of energy whirl in front of the Archon, which proceeds to open fire at Crove!

[sblock]
Malkovian: Nothing to report.
Anaerion: Will Save 1d20+5=19.  Concentration Check: DC 15 with a +14(7 CL +5 INT + 2).  I will roll because I can: 1d20+14=34.  With a nat 20 i think the spell goes off...
After his spell goes off, Anaerion is delaying for now.

Lanturn Archon: 5' Step, Full round attack the mad cleric with +3/+3 light rays against touch AC
1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=22 maybe 2 hits?  i'll roll them seperately: 1d6=5, 1d6=2

[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 49
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex1, Grease Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,Fly, Summon monster 3: Leopard, Summon monster 3: Lantern Archon
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]For the subdual damage, it's because Alf does 1d3-4 damage so the result will always be less than 1, meaning he will only be able to do 1 nonlethal damage. As for the grapple situation, with most grapples, I would say that would definitely be the case, but since this is biting, and not simply squeezing someone, I'm not quite sure how that would work. My gut reaction is because the ability is called attach, the weasel wouldn't require any extra effort to have dimensional step carry him along, as most grapples are assumed to be someone simply squeezing you very hard and not actually physically attaching themselves to you, but I don't really have a firm rule basis for that reaction, and could see it going either way quite easily.[/sblock]

Ausk will save, Alf Will Save (1d20+5, 1d20+6=[4, 5], [15, 6])

Ausk snarls as he takes the full brunt of the wave of negative energy, though it still barely noticable, but the weasel seems to avoid the worst of it as he continues to weigh down the enemy caster.

[sblock=actions]Ausk=continue to stare down the caster in anticipation of eventually being able to pound him
Alf=continue to hang on, not sure if an additional roll is needed or not, attach, while interesting, is not particularly clearly written; deals 1 more subdual damage[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 11, 2013)

Kalgor is getting tired of chasing this old man around.  Casting, he helps himself a bit to get face to face with Crove again.  Rylidak stands her ground protecting the mage while Gragnor flies up over the loonies to get a good look at what is going on since everyone went back the other way.

[sblock=Actions]
Kalgor Will save (1d20+6=22) success
Rylidak Will save (1d20+6=24) success
Gragnor Will save (1d20+1=10) failed
Kalgor cast Expeditious Retreat and then moves forward to J15 (Move now 50' instead of 20')
Rylidak pukes and holds her ground to protect the mage
Gragnor flies up an over the loonies to O16, puking on the loonies as he goes.
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Kalgor* AC 17 HP 61/63,  Init +2, Perception +11/+13 vs human, Darkvision, Move 20'    STR 18 Dex 14 
 +1 Greatsword +9, 2d6+7+1 dirty fighting trait when flanking, or
Power Attack +1 Greatsword, +7, 2d6+13 + ... 
Handbo +8, d6+4
Comp Longbow, +7, d8+4..... Arrows 7 Normal, 5 CI, 3 Blunt, 2 Smoking
Sling +6, d4+4........ Sling bullets 15
Fort: +5, Reflex +5, Will +6, CMB +8, CMD 21
...Summoner Cantrips: Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand, Jolt, Read Magic
...... . . Mage Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Umbrella
.,....Summoner 1st Lvl: 3/5 remaining; Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Magic Fang, Expeditious Retreat
.,....Summoner 2nd Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, Summon Eidolon
..,,,Mage 1st Lvl Spells: 3; Mage Armor(3hr), Vanish(3r), Enlarge Person*(T), Bonded Amulet
.*..,,......,..*Racial Spells: 1/day, not used; Daylight (70 minutes) 
,.Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), Lantern Archon, Celestial Ape, d4+1 Celestial dogs, d4+1 celestial eagles
.,,.........Battle Shaper: 4/4 remaining; swift action to grow a claw, bite or gore attack
...,,.......Combat Feats: Precise Strike, Power Attack
.............Consumables: 2 Alchemist's Fires, 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
           Party Supplies: Wearing the Ring +1 Protection
...........Party Supplies: 1 of 2 scrolls of Umbrella (1 successfully used), 2 scrolls of Create Treasure Map, Scroll of Devolution, Scroll of Unfetter, 3 scrolls of See Invisibility(2 K, 1A), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 1 potion of lesser restoration (1 also carried by Tyrien),  2 scrolls of remove curse,  1 scroll of invisibility purge(Ausk), 4 Cure Light Wounds potions (each carrying one)         

 Effects: In hand = +1 Greatsword, Umbrella (.7 hours)
 
*Gragnor* HP: 34/38,  AC *25* .....  Move: Walk 40', Fly 40' Perfect 
Bite +9, d4+1; Claw +9, d3+1; Claw +9, d3+1 +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold damage each
Fort +5, Reflex +8, Will +1, CMB +3, CMD 17, Evasion
Perception +7, Stealth +14, Fly +19, Darkvision
Acrobatics +19, Init +4,  Precise Strike, Pounce
Effects: Mage Armor 2.7 hours, Umbrella (.7 hours)

Rylidak Kel*
Initiative:* +1
*Speed* 20/30 (Heavy armor)
*AC:* 20 (Touch 11, Flat 19)
*HP:* 65 Current: 60
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +6
*Special:* Immune fear, disease


*Conditions:* 

*In Hand:* +1 longsword and rolled papers

*Consumables*
Arrows: 20/20 
CLW Wand charges: 50/50 
Acid: 1/1
Alch Fire: 2/2
Liquid Ice: 1/2, 1 used
Antitoxin: 2/2
Holy Water: 3/3
Tanglefoot bag: 1/1
Universal Solvent: 1/1
Scroll Bull's Str: 1/1

*Melee:* +1 Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20) (+2 dmg two-handed)
*Melee:* +1 Aberration bane Longword +12/+7 (1d8+5/19-20)(+2 dmg two-handed, +2 hit and +2d6 damage vs. aberrations)
*Ranged:* MW Composite Longbow +4 STR +8/+3 (1d8+4/x3)

Divine Weapon +1
Smite Evil: +2 to hit, +6 dmg, +2 deflection AC
*Combat Feats*: Power Attack (-2/+4),           Furious Focus (ignore attack penalty 1st power attack ea round w/    two        hands), Lunge (+5' reach melee / -2 AC)

*Lay on Hands:* 6/7 (3d6; Mercies: Sickened, Staggered)
*Smite Evil:* 3/3 (Special: 2 LoH for extra Smite - Oath of Vengeance)
*Divine Weapon:* 7 minutes
*Orc Ferocity*: 1/1
*Spells:*1st (DC 15): Lesser Restoration, Bless
2nd (DC 16): Weapon of Awe
Effects: None[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 13, 2013)

Taking the opportunity to protect himself some more, Anaerion casts a simply protection spell on himself.

[sblock]
Malkovian: Nothing to report.
Anaerion: Cast Prot Evil on himself

Lanturn Archon: 5' Step, Full round attack the mad cleric with +3/+3 light rays against touch AC
1d20+3=17, 1d20+3=22 maybe 2 hits?  i'll roll them seperately: 1d6=5, 1d6=2

[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
AC: 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
HP: 51 Current: 49
CMB: +1 CMD:14(10ff) Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor
Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
Shift: 15' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/8 remaining)
Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 10 Rounds

Malkovian: Happy Again!
Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian
Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power.


Spells Prepared: 
Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
Level 1: Mage Armor, Greasex1, Grease Protection From Evil, Magic Missile, Silent Image, Enlarge Person
Level 2: Glittedustx2, Invisibility, Web, Create Pit
Level 3: Haste,Fly, Summon monster 3: Leopard, Summon monster 3: Lantern Archon
Level 4: Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Dispel Magic (Prepared as level 4)
Arcane Bond: Available
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2013)

"Soooo, this is getting boring."  Malkovian says after Anaerion protects himself.  "I think you should finish this right?"

[sblock=Month]
I figured i would give jkason a month since the post, but he is gone.  Do we just want to call it at this point?  Or have @_*Mowgli *_ finish the game?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


My vote would be to call it a day. It's been long enough that I'd have a LOT of trouble picking up the threads and bringing it to a suitable conclusion, especially as a third party reader rather than an active participant all this time. Let's call it as of today; you guys can report back to the DWI and I'll start putting together the numbers. Get them to you ASAP.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


Bloody hell, it's actually been a month? I swore I was only on the two weeks behind line. Christ, I can't even keep track of HOW far behind I am any more. 

I'm not going to ask anyone to stick around any more. It's clear I'm failing at this miserably. [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I'll check my spreadsheet and get you numbers so you don't have to. If you don't hear from me by early next week, please smack me around via PM and I'll get it to you. 

I can't apologise enough, you guys. I'll try to do something at least marginally entertaining from a narrative perspective to actually give this thing some closure. It's the (sad and weak) least I can do. 









jackslate45 said:


> "Soooo, this is getting boring."  Malkovian says after Anaerion protects himself.  "I think you should finish this right?"
> 
> [sblock=Month]
> I figured i would give jkason a month since the post, but he is gone.  Do we just want to call it at this point?  Or have @_*Mowgli *_ finish the game?
> [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'm working out numbers with Mowgli, but I can at least give you guys some narrative closure now. There aren't really any apologies that say enough how sorry I am for floundering this game into a slow death. I want to thank everyone for having more patience than I had any right to expect. I'm ashamed to have dropped the ball so very far. You all deserved better. [/sblock]

Unlike his compatriots, Crove seems to have an overwhelming sense of self-preservation. The battle seems to last forever as he moves from one gambit to another in an effort to keep clear of the party. He fills the room with webbing to slow everyone down, and as the humanoids begin to chop their way free, he spits out an arcane phrase which allows him to vanish from view. 

Unfortunately, he seems to have forgotten the familiar attached to his side. Ausk recovers his stomach and chuckles at the sight of Alfred flailing, ostensibly hovering in midair. It's not nearly as difficult, then, to find the old man's flesh with Kalgor and Ausk's blades, though it is still a challenge, since the only point they really have to aim at goes directly through the familiar. Still, a screech and spatter of blood make it clear they've hit home. 

Giving up his attempt to hide, Crove tries setting the webbing ablaze, but Anaerion manages to counter the attempt even as Rylidak and Gragnor stop coating the sticky strands with the results of their dry heaves. Crove's bellow of despair is amplified by a much louder, unearthly screeching. Loud, heavy pounding sounds above, accompanied by the screeching of inmates carrying down the stairwell. As the pounding progresses, Anaerion and Gragnor's sharp ears catch the gurgling sound as one by one, the screams are cut off. 

"He's coming, you fools! Only I can bind him! Only I--!" but Crove's railing warning is completely unnecessary. The party knows exactly what's coming, and how to stop it. Anaerion, taking a minor cue from Crove's earlier actions, grabs hold of the just-recovered Rylidak. The two blink out of sight, only to reappear behind Crove, now surrounded by Kalgor and Ausk on one side and the paladin and wizard behind. 

"Bossss, it's coming!" Gragnor warns as he zips overhead to join the others. And they see it. Or, don't see it:

A slimy slurp sounds around the doorway at the northern stairwell as the wall itself begins to swell from the creature pulling its way through. Everyone smells it: the fresh version of the putrescence they previously encountered at the house in the market and the cave with the ghoul. 

"Yooooogggg Sooothhooothh!" comes the groaning voice, as unsettling as the putrid scent. 

Crove reaches for his holy symbol again, but lets go as Anaerion greases the thing out his grasp. Rylidak's and Kalgor's blades grind against each other somewhere in the depths of Crove's bowels as both fighters skewer him. He sputters, blood running from his open mouth. Fingers wriggle as he tries to pull the words of some saving magic, arms straining for the spawn his machinations had brought to this world, his goal literally just out of reach.  

His ancestors howling in his ears, Ausk uses his bill to give the man what he wants: with a swift, efficient swing, the half-orc sends the asylum master's head arcing over to the bottom of the stairwell. 

There is less a shudder this time than there is a full-fledged earthquake when the final cultist falls. Crove's open-in-death mouth actually opens further, as if something has been pushed into it, then it's lifted off the ground as the doorway collapses open. You realize now why Anaerion's eye became visible: Crove seems to have put some kind of magical effect on the Western part of the room: though you cannot see all of the creature, you catch sight of flailing, barbed tentacles, dripping viscous fluids as they cross the border to the unseen magical effect. Two of them embed themselves in the opposite walls of the hallway, pulling at the walls, threatening to bring the asylum down on your heads. 

Even as the bricks begin to crumble, there is a wave of ... something. Those small extensions of the creature you can see begin to ooze more than the slime that runs across their surface of barbs - no, not barbs. Teeth. Tiny, sharp teeth in a million hungry mouths. But the substance of them is breaking apart, faster than the sturdy structure of the asylum. 

There is one final, groaning cry, and for one brief moment, the natural invisibility fails entirely, and you can see the spawn. It is made of an anatomically impossible conglomeration of sinew twisted and intertwined in the mockery of body parts. No, no the sinew seems to hold _actual_ body parts together: a quartet of humanoid feet are lashed together to compose each gigantic 'foot.' Eyes, of all shapes and sizes, blinking and unblinking, peek out from the writing mass. The mouthed tentacles whip about. Crove's head, held above the creature by one especially thick tentacle, serves as a gruesome, screaming 'face' for the melting monstrosity. 

Then the world seems to hold its breath and is silent for a moment, save for the wet splutch of the oozing flesh splattering to the floor. Crove's head adds a final, solid thud as it lands atop the foul-smelling gunk that was the Spawn of Yog-Sothoth. 

With the death of both Crove and the Spawn, the lunatics in the room cower away from the world, making it easy to release the man in the cell, who-after professing his eternal gratitude-confirms he was an orderly for the asylum who stumbled upon Crove's full plans. He surrenders himself to Rylidak for testifying as to the true breadth of madness the asylum contained.

Yrehgg, Golthia, and a host of Crows stand, wide-eyed, in the misty rain outside when the party makes its way out into the gray world above. The witch's patron apparently insisted she attend this final battle, and bring what aid she could (even other planes, it seems, had begun to grow nervous at the portent of the old gods returning). They can do little more than play clean-up, however, as the mayor promises the party whatever riches the city might possess despite needing to rebuild from the horrors several of their own released.

But the Kopec is a city built on layer after layer of older cities, and rebuild they shall, Yrehgg assures. But your work, he says with sincere gratitude, is finished far beyond his satisfaction.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Life happens that way sometimes; I almost had similar issues myself with the adventure I was running, so don't feel too bad. It was a fun adventure, and it should be fun to see how it gets built upon by future DMs.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2013)

jkason's sent me the numbers.  I'm going over them,  but it'll likely be tonight (maybe tomorrow AM) before I can finish up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know if I can do this due to the sudden hault of the game, but Anaerion was interested in that book they found.  Considering what it was capable of doing, Anaerion wants to make sure it will not get into the wrong hands again.

And he knows a certain binder who might be interested in it...


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, last I knew, it was in Anaerion's haversack.  So, it is easy to finish with it there.  Kalgor wouldn't leave it behind for someone else to make a second mistake with.

I have been (slowly, my fault) working with Mowgli on the numbers.  I just got a second set crunched and sent to him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2013)

Just sent jkason my final recommendations for the numbers. Much thanks to Satin Knights for helping me indulge in WAY too much thinking about math for a game .

And thanks to jkason and to all five PCs for an entertaining read along! Lots of good stuff took place in this game!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, here are the final numbers for this adventure. It's the bottom section to which you need to refer - it's got the XP and GP totals after adjusting (somewhat) for those wonky encounters that were really a bit higher than their "book" challenge levels. I'll leave it to you guys to make it right with whatever cash-out system you've used as you leveled up mid-adventure or as folks left.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the game. 
The Aberration Bane Longsword gets returned to the family, of which we get a commiserate reward.
Kalgor is taking the +1 Ring of Protection and a lot of gold for treasure.  Now for the long boat ride home.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2013)

How much should I put the book down for?  As a Masterwork Spellcraft book?

Otherwise, Anaerion isn't interested in anything else.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2013)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] , There weren't any special qualities to the book in my adaptation that I recall (you had to make checks to glean information from it, but I don't think I gave you bonuses to anything based on using it). If you want to use it as fluff for a Masterwork Knowledge book, I don't see why you couldn't. Otherwise, I'd say count it toward the next book you need for your intelligent item? 
 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], I was working on the assumption that I forfeited my DMC due to failing to really finish the game. Note, this isn't me arguing to the contrary (I fully recognize the ball I dropped). Just verifying. 

Thanks, again, Mowgli for all the hard work and heavy lifting on the numbers crunch, and to everyone else for all your patience through the long slog!  I threw a link to Mowgli's final numbers into the first post, and I think that, as they say, is that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say if you feel the need to castigate yourself,  we should treat it the same as we would a PC who dropped out mid game. Deduct the GMC from the end date of the game to the last real post (February 11?) and call it a day. I suppose you could make a case that a GMs actions affect more than those of a PC - other judges can weigh in on this, but I'm loathe to do anything to discourage anyone from giving GMing a try . . .


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2013)

What Mowgli said. That's good.


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> I'd say if you feel the need to castigate yourself




hehe. I really did think I remembered a rule about losing DMC if you didn't finish the game. I can't seem to find it on the wiki (not that I'm possessed of much digging time to look, but it's not mentioned in the little blurb on dmc I got to from the front page). I may just be getting my living worlds mixed up (I participated in LEW and L4W in the past). 



> we should treat it the same as we would a PC who dropped out mid game. Deduct the GMC from the end date of the game to the last real post (February 11?) and call it a day.




That more than works for me. Plunking Feb 11, 2013 into my spreadsheet, I come up with 25.9 GMC. Sound right to you?  I'll update my entry on the wiki sometime this week. 

As always, thanks all round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2013)

Works for me! Thanks, jkason!


----------

